# April 2WW TTC with TX



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies,

This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th April Only, who have had IVF, ICSI,PGD, FET or IUI.

Simply post your details and i will add you to the list 

Emxx

[csv]
Name, treatment, OTD,

Suzie1time, IVF, 1st April 
Errol, IVF, 1st April 
Amy K, ICSI, 1st April 
blueBell2010, IVF, 1st April 
Jenna0902, ICSI, 1st April 
STACEYJAYNE, IUI, 1ST April 
Mandimoo, IVF, 1st April 
Lizchil, FET, 1st April 
Dasiy11, IVF, 2nd April 
kuga, IVF, 2nd April 
annied, IVF, 2nd April 
Rach81, IVF, 2nd April 
Alison75, IVF, 2nd April 
Wynnie, ICSI, 2nd April 
belkel, , 2nd April 
Teena_Russell, ICSI, 3rd April 
Lea78, ICSI, 3rd April 
Rach31, , 3rd April 
dana1, IVF, 4th April 
Toria77, IVF, 4th April 
Ali Cachia, DEIVF, 4th April 
Dodee, DEIVF, 4th April 
katemc, DE, 4th April 
Bright skies, , 4th April 
lilywang, , 4th April 
mondonn05, , 4th April 
Gabi2009, ICSI, 5th April 
Mini Minx, DEICSI, 5th April 
annie39, , 5th April 
Hope25, , 5th April 
Shellyhitchin2, IVF, 6th April 
Lindylou, ICSI, 6th April 
Flora303, DEIVF, 6th April 
Suziebee, ICSI, 7th April 
Dancingtiptoe1, 7th April, 
Princess_Ted, IVF, 7th April 
anmammow, IUI, 7th April 
Lucemazza, FET, 8th April 
Missy Melody, ICSI, 8th April 
CarolinaT, ICSI, 8th April 
serenmai29, ICSI, 8th April 
fish123, IVF, 8th April 
katie79, ICSI, 8th April 
Lynsnjon, ICSI, 8th April 
andylondon, , 8th April 
bimbobell, IVF/ICSI, 9th April 
DazeyJ, IVF, 9th April 
Nickys 1, , 9th April 
Charliefig, FET, 10th April 
EV71, ICSI, 10th April 
Feileacan, DEIVF, 11th April 
disneyprincess, IVF, 11th April 
lyons401, DEIVF, 11th April 
Kuki2010, FET, 11th April 
Noelle1979, , 11th April 
BOLZ, , 11th April 
Notty, ICSI, 11th April 
slou, IVF, 12th April 
sallyy, IVF, 12th April 
Melawen, , 13th April 
Goonie4life, IVF, 13th April 
Joss1, FET, 13/18th April 
40shortee, IVF, 13th April 
balloopolo, , 14th April 
dyellowcar, IVF, 15th April 
AJMc, IVF, 15th April  
Daisy Princess, ICSI, 15th April  
littlepj, , 15th April 
smudge52, , 15th April 
MyTTCStory, DEIVF, 15th April 
Loukench, DFET, 16th April 
HNP, IUI, 16th April 
Jude2801, ICSI, 17th April 
Pheobs1, IUI, 18th April 
Liffy, IVF, 19th April 
redbutterfly, DEICSI, 19th April 
Jemma S, IVF, 20th April 
Francessca25, IVF, 20th April 
Mel34, IVF, 20th April 
Eviebean, IVF, 21st April 
Anders, IUI, 21st April 
Lambford, IVF, 21st April 
Katisha79, IVF, 21st April  
rarah, ICSI, 21st April 
Angel14, IVF, 21st April 
lilstephy, ICSI, 21st April 
myteeblessings, FET, 21st April 
Clairexx, ICSI, 21st April 
Fluffpuff, ICSI, 21st April 
Elpha, IVF, 22nd April 
Danai1, ICSI, 22nd April 
Marie22, IVF, 22nd April 
x lyndy lou x, ICSI , 22nd April 
XxMichellexX, IVF, 23rd April 
Angels4me, , 23rd April 
Fuzzy123, ICSI, 24th April 
wendybess, IVF, 24th April 
Emmie2012, IVF, 24th April 
jonian2009, IVF, 24th April 
Lupe, ICSI, 24th April 
Tabithatwitch, IVF, 25th April 
shazkowalski, ICSI, 25th April 
Naboonicna, ICSI, 25th April 
kl82, IUI, 26th April 
slug, IVF, 26th April 
Sparklez, FET, 26th April 
Bluebell77, FET, 26th April 
Missy Moo123, IVF, 26th April 
Pickles100, ICSI, 27th April 
Kelly77, IVF, 27th April 
angelcake, ICSI, 27th April 
lisajb, IVF, 27th April 
claire1974, IVF , 27th April 
roco, ICSI, 28th April 
Keeping Busy, IUI, 29th April  
florence2011, ICSI, 29th April 
1982, IVF, 29th April 
Joanne1981, ICSI, 30th April 
Corinne, IVF, 30th April 
[/csv]


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Holly,

I've had ET today and my OTD is April fools day! 

Can you please pop me on the list x


----------



## Martha Moo

Suzie1time

welcome to the April Testers

Your first! i am sure over the next few days you will be joined by your fellow  ers

  and  coming your way

Em


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Em,

Wow! I'm first! Yipee!

Thanks for the vibes!

Susan x


----------



## Errol

Hi Em,

I'm due to test on the 1st April too. My first time on IVF, 2 blastocysts transferred yesterday. Trying to stay sane!

Lynne.


----------



## Amy K

Hi

Can I be added too!! day 3 transfer on friday and test date too is the 1st, one of my best friends birthday!!

Good luck to everyone sending lots of love

Amy K xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Suzie how are you doing

Welcome Amy and Errol to the thread

sending lots of  your way

Heres hoping for a trio of BFP to start april off

Em


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Em,

I'm doing good so far. The girls on the march mallows and February fancies thread. It's early days and I'm being very very cautious (I'm a first TX 1st timer) x

Hi Amy & Errol, can you believe our test date!!! At least it's not Friday the 13th! 

You both had your ET's after me but are testing the same day.... Hmmm. My clinic said that I should test on day 16. 

I didn't have blast's though (2 day, 4 cell embies. Please please stick  )

Susan x x x


----------



## Lea78

Hi girls,

Can i join you please. 1st cycle of ivf/icsi, Had et on friday just gone, test date is 3rd April which just happens to be mothers day - hoping its a sign  

Lea. xx


----------



## suzie1time

Hi lea, 

I defo think that's a fab sign!

Welcome to the TWW  

Susan x x x


----------



## Daisy11

Hi ladies! 

Can I join you please - I had ET on Thursday 17th. Two embies on board and my test date is April 2nd. 

Good luck to everyone. Hope this is a really lucky thread  

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzie1time

Hi daisy

Welcome! Let's hope it is a lucky thread!    

Susan x


----------



## Martha Moo

Welcome to Lea78 and Daisy11

sending lots of  to you both

Suzie how are you doing, i think test dates vary as to how many days post EC you have embies put back and whether you are testing via a blood test or HPT,


love and luck to you all

Em


----------



## suzie1time

Hi em, I'm ok thanks. Ringing work today to tell them I'm off for the TWW. dreading making the call as I feel so guilty but there's too much riding on this  

My EC was last Monday and ET on Wednesday. My clinic said to test on day 16 because the test has been giving false results if taken earlier.

To be honest, I don't want to do a test cos I don't want this to over x


----------



## blueBell2010

Hi Ladies, can I join too, ET this morning one top grade embryo   Test date is April 1st lol April fools day I'll take that as a lucky sign  

Good luck to everyone, lets hope April is our month

BB xx


----------



## Martha Moo

blueBell2010

welcome to the thread
well done on being PUPO
sending lots of 

Em


----------



## Amy K

Hi Everyone!!

Suzie  Mr Dr has signed me off the the 2 weeks but have also had the last 3 off too but decided that this is the best shot we have had so work is not important!!! 

Bluebelle and Errol I believe it will be a lucky day too   

Daisy hope you are doing ok and resting.   

Lea lets hope this is a relly amazing mothers day   

Thanks Em for the thread hope you are ok  

Lots of love and  

Amy xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Amy K

I am fine thanks  

Incidentally i took the whole treatment off merely because my clinic was 100 miles away and the travelling would cause stress, instead we ended up moving closer to the clinic during stims (and closer to family) we only had 1 cycle of NHS tx and after ttc 17 yrs we had to throw everything at it and it certainly paid off 

Am hoping april 1st is a very luck day 

Em


----------



## Amy K

Em

I work with special needs children aged 3-4 in a chidrens centre so it is full on, not worth is and as you can see from my notes this is the best ever shot we have had. Got signed off before as lots of early scans and clinic hour a way, this is our only NHS turn so lets hope it works!!!

Hope you ar enjoying the sun!!

Amy xxx


----------



## kuga

Hello Ladies

Em please could you add me to the thread.  My test date is 2nd April.

I have come from Feb fancies & March Mallows cycle buddies & had my ET last Saturday & am now back on my 2nd try at 2ww.  Last time was a good outcome but it was later on that it all turned bad.

I have everything crossed as this is the 2nd cycle we have funded & after this we have run out of money, so even more pressure on it to work again & go the whole 9 months.  I just hope we don't get a BFP & the same thing happens as last time.

I have had some pineapple juice today & 3 brasil nuts, would anyone say that is too much should I have one or the other or can I have both.  I have fish & veg for dinner so omega 3 & have had a healthy lunch.  But my belly does feel swollen today & haven't really felt hungary but I remember this happening last time.  It may be the pessaries making me constipated as they did that last time & I had to have fibre gel drinks.  I have drunk 3 liters of water today aswell.  Maybe it is all the food from the nice lunches & dinners over the wkd for my birthday.

Sally xx


----------



## annied

Hello everyone

Can I please join this thread too? I had EC 16/3 and ET today - I have one blastocyst on board! My OTD is 2/4...But I know I'll test a little early! BAD ME!

Good luck girls. FC for us all!

Annexx


----------



## suzie1time

Hey everyone

How are we all doing on our TWWs? I'm ok so far and today was lovely and sunny so it was a nice distraction walking to my acupuncture appointment in the sunshine.

Hi Red &  Kuga from feb fancies & march mallows. Are you still posting on there too? I am!! I'm addicted to FF! X

Anne, I'm totally resisting testing early (so far!) cos if I start, don't think I'll stop! I'm actually kind of not wanting to test at all!!!! Cos I don't eant this journey to be over  

Sally, I'm so sorry to read what happened to you last time Hun, I can't imagine how that must have been. I'm   this is your time x

Hi to everyone else on this long TWW

Susan xxx


----------



## dana1

Hey everyone

Can I also join this thread?  I had EC on 19/03 and will get my OTD on 4 April.

Good luck to you all.

Danaxx


----------



## annied

Hey Suzie1time - I know what you mean about testing early and not wanting it to be over. I've just read so many people on here getting bfp's 6 or 7dpt. And not sure I can wait....

And hi to Dana - is this your first tx?

And thank you Holly for adding me so quickly - I feel so loved


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say Welcome to the thread annied, dana1 and kuga
sending lots of  for the  and    beyond

Will check in tomorrow afternoon to see how everyone is doing  

Em


----------



## annied

thank you Holly


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi ladies
Great to find this thread. Up until now have been reading other peoples updates but dp, friends and family been so supportive not needed to sign up.. However this 2ww going to be hard i think so thought it would be nice to speak to others in the same boat. 
Had 1st FET on Friday just gone same as lots of you. Gonal f
drugs didn't work much on me despite high dose but managed 4 eggs, 2 were mature and just 1 fertilised. No frosties for me this time. Fingers crossed for the one that made it, was a 5 cell embryo which they said was good so can only hope.
Me 37 DP 42 me fibroid problems, hysteroscopy oct10 DP infertile due to cancer aged 12. Was told to test day 18 after egg collection which is April 3rd but some of you are day 16 wonder why. 
Good luck girls 13 more sleeps for me
Tina


----------



## Alison75

Hi Holly,

could you also add me to the list please?!  I have one little blastocyst on board and my OTD is 2nd April.

Thank you!


----------



## rach81

Hi Ladies

Its my first IVF cycle, ET was on Saturday my test date is 2nd April. I had 2 good embies transferred on day 3, an 8 cell and a 7 cell no fragmentation on either.

This 2ww is killing me already! Iv had cramps for first couple of days but feeling totally fine today except for being bloated. Not sure if this is a good sign or not!! 

xxx


----------



## Daisy11

Hi Ladies!

Big Hello to everyone - hoping your all good!    

Just wondering if anyone has had any symptoms of any sort or if you know when we should start expecting them.  This is my 1st TX so I have no idea.  At the moment I'm feeling absolutely fine - no symptoms no pains - NOTHING!  Im wondering if i'm feeling too good??

Wow this is going to be a loooong two weeks!!!

Daisy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rach81

Hi Daisy11

Its my first TX too so cant help with your question! However I had a bit of cramping for the first couple of days post transfer also had some nausea. Today I feel fine though, no cramping or anything just tired really. Im on the Crinone Gel and my boobs are not sore or anything (although defo a bit bigger!) Such a long way to go until OTD!!!


----------



## kuga

Hello Girls

Rach81 & Daisy11 - I have my OTD on 2nd April too & this is my 2nd tx at ivf, as my first was successful but ended in a m/c at 10 wks.  I remember last time in my 2ww my belly was bloated as it has been this week since my ET last Saturday & my boobs were so painful, I couldn't touch them & I did loose my appetite aswell & did have afew pains & twinges in my belly.
I had pains in my belly last night but today I feel fine.  I just took it easy last night.  My boobs are a bit tender but no where near as sore as last time yet.
However my hospital did say to me that the pessaries do give you the side affects of feeling like you are pregnant, so don't get your hopes up.  I know last time I didn't feel sick until after my test date & at about 10 wks, but everyone is different.
My tx this time has been so different than last time as the drugs really affected me this time but didn't at all last time.
So don't worry as you may get pains etc or you may not.  
I know what you mean test date the day before mothers day not sure that is a good oman or not.


----------



## toria77

Hi can i join you lovely ladies? I had my EC yesterday. Had 8 eggs and this morning 4 had fertilised normally. No clue on ET yet but OTD should be 4th April.


----------



## suzie1time

Hi all you TWW ladies

I think everyone is different and every pregnancy is different. This is also my first TX but friends who have had more than one baby say that it's different every time.

Its unfortunate that the progesterone gives you the some of the symptoms of both pregnancy and AF. It's driving me nuts!

I'm on day 6 of a 2 day transfer and I've had cramping off and on all the time, tender boobs and bloating. Oh and kets not forget the delights of constipation!!!

My OTD is April fools day!!!! Yikes!

Susan x


----------



## toria77

Hi Suzie, I thought it was only me suffering constipation, I've not even had transfer yet!!! Was gonna speak to clinic but may ask chemist instead. Have you taken anything yet?? I'm not sure what to do.

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Hi toria

Have you already started on the progesterone cos my clinic got me to start it the night of my EC so I've been a bit constipated since then...

No I haven't taken anything but someone on another thread said prune juice!!! Yak! X


----------



## toria77

Hi Suzie, yeah started night of EC. I'm taking mine rectally (sorry TMI) as it's less messy and thought it might help with the constipation. To be honest I have trouble normally but obviously don't want to strain too much once the eggs have gone back in!!!

Had to take liquid stuff (can't remember what it's called) when I was pregnant with the twins.

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

It's not TMI Hun, I was told to take them that way prior to ET. 

I'm usually very regular (3 times a day) so going down to one is rubbish. I don't fancy taking laxatives so if it gets too bad, I'll try a couple of large glades of orange juice as that usally works for me x x


----------



## kuga

Hello Girls 

Just seen your post about constipation.  I had it last time & have had it a bit last week, but I took fibre gel last time it is a drink that you get from boots in either lemon or orange flavour & I took it last time I think it was either once or twice a day & I checked with boots I could take it, as I said I was pregnant but not knowing & it did work within a couple of days.  I have some in the cupboard for this time, but so far have not used it.


----------



## suzie1time

Hey kuga

I was hoping that chocolate would be the answer....


----------



## Jen xx

hey

i had icsi and test date is april fools day!!

Jenna xx


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Jenna

All your dates are the same as mine! EC 16th, ET 18th and OTD April fools day!!! Don't tell me your at your at the same clinic!!!


----------



## toria77

If only chocolate would help!!!

Got to pick up a prescription tomorrow so will ask then. Def don't like the idea of prune juice!!!

While I'm here has anyone got any ideas on ways to encourage implantation Just have this feeling they'll ask me to go in tomorrow for ET and they'll only be 2 day embryos.

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

I've heard pineapple juice but not sure. I hate pineapples


----------



## toria77

Hi Suzie, done some research and it's fresh pineapple not pineapple juice. You're meant to cut one into 5, core as well, and eat it from day of ET. Walnuts are suppose to help too.

Guess I'll be going shopping for them on day of ET.

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Yak but now I feel bad for not doing it!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

wow how many too ladies today!

Welcome to toria77, Jenna0902, Teena Russell, Alison75 and Rach 81

Sending lots of  to you all

Hope everyone is ok

Em


----------



## toria77

Suzie don't feel bad, I did nothing when I fell with my twins although they were blastocysts. Having trouble this time will quality so just trying to do all I can.

On a serious note, I'm really suffering with constipation. Not been since Sunday, I think, and am in so much pain I don't know what to do!!!!

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Oh Tori, you must be in agony! You defo need to get something for that. It might be worth asking the clinic where you had your TX and see if they can recommend something x x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

im on my 2nd 2ww for iui due to test friday the 1st xxx


----------



## Ali Cachia

Ｈｉ　ｅｖｅｒｙｏｎｅ，　（Ｄｏｎ'ｔ　ｋｎｏｗ　ｗｈｙ　ｉｔ'ｓ　ｄｏｉｎｇ　ｉｔ　ｉｎ　ｔｈｉｓ　ｗｒｉｔｉｎｇ．．．．　Ｃａｎ'ｔ　ｃｈａｎｇｅ　ｉｔ　ｅｉｔｈｅｒ！　Ｓｏｒｒｙ！）

Ｉ　ｗａｓ　ｐｒｅｖｉｏｕｓｌｙ　ｏｎ　ｔｈｅ　Ｍａｒｃｈ　２ｗｗ　ｔｈｒｅａｄｅ　ｂｕｔ　ｔｏｄａｙ　ｍｙ　ＯＴＤ　ｗａｓ　ｃｏｎｆｉｒｍｅｄ　ｔｏ　ｂｅ　４ｔｈ　Ａｐｒｉｌ．Ｓｏ　ｈａｖｅ　ｍｏｖｅｄ　ｔｏ　ｔｈｉｓ　ｔｈｒｅａｄ！

Ｊｕｓｔ　ｔｏ　ｇｅｔ　ｙｏｕ　ｕｐ　ｔｏ　ｄａｔｅ：－
Ｉ'ｖｅ　ｈａｄ　４　ｉｖｆ　ｃｙｃｌｅｓ　ｉｎ　Ｍａｌｔａ　Ａｌｌ　ＢＦＮ
Ｃｈａｎｇｅｄ　ｔｏ　ＣＲＧＨ　ｉｎ　Ｌｏｎｄｏｎ，　Ｈａｄ　ｎａｔｕｒａｌ　ｃｙｃｌｅ　ｉｖｆ，ＢＦＮ
Ｄｉｓｃｏｖｅｒｅｄ　ｎｏ　ｅｇｇ　ｒｅｓｅｒｖｅ　ｌｅｆｔ　ｓｏ　ｏｐｔｅｄ　ｆｏｒ　Ｄｏｎｏｒ　ｅｇｇｓ．
Ｇｏｔ　２２　ｅｇｇｓ，　１５　ｆｅｒｔｉｌｚｅｄ，　１０　ｇｏｔ　ｔｏ　ｂｌａｓｔｓ．　２　ｎｏｗ　ｏｎ　ｂｏａｒｄ，　８　ｆｒｏｓｔｉｅｓ．
ＥＴ　ｗａｓ　ｏｎ　ｓｕｎｄａｙ　（２０／０３／１１）　Ｈａｖｉｎｇ　ｎｏ　ｓｙｐｔｏｍｓ　ｒｅａｌｌｙ，　ｍｕｓｔ　ｂｅ　ｄｕｅ　ｔｏ　ｆａｃｔ　ｔｈａｔ　ｏｖａｒｉｅｓ　ｎｏｔ　ｓｔｉｍｕｌａｔｅｄ．（　ｍａｋｅｓ　ｍｅ　ｒｅａｌｉｓｅ　ａｌｌ　ｐｒｅｖｉｏｕｓ　ｉｖｆ　ｓｙｐｔｏｍｓ　ｗｅｒｅ　ｉｎ　ｏｖａｒｉｅｓ　ｈｅａｌｉｎｇ）
Ｗｅｎｔ　ｆｏｒ　ｐｒｏｇｅｓｔｅｒｏｎｅ　ｂｌｏｏｄ　ｔｅｓｔ　ｔｏｄａｙ　ａｎｄ　ｔｏｌｄ　ｉｔ'ｓ　ｔｏｏ　ｌｏｗ，　ｈａｖｅ　ｔｏ　ｇｏ　ｔｏ　ｃｌｉｎｉｃ　ｔｏｍｏｒｒｏｗ　ａｇａｉｎ　ｆｏｒ　ｅｘｔｒａ　ｐｒｏｇ．ｇｅｌ．
Ａｍ　ｃｕｒｒｅｎｔｌｙ　ｏｎ　Ｐｒｅｄｎｉｓｏｌｏｎｅ２０ｍｇ，　Ｃｌｅｘａｎｅ，　Ａｓｐｉｒｉｎ，　Ｐｒｏｇｅｓｔｅｒｏｎｅ　ｉｎｊｅｃｔｉｏｎｓ　ａｎｄ　ｐｒｏｇｙｎｏｖａ　Ｘ３　ｄａｉｌｙ．

Ａｍ　ｐｒａｙｉｎｇ　ｔｈａｔ　ｔｈｅ　ｐｒｏｇｅｓｔｅｒｏｎｅ　ｌｅｖｅｌｓ　ｒａｉｓｅ　ｑｕｉｃｋｌｙ．   

Ｔｈｉｓ　ｉｓ　ｍｙ　６ｔｈ　ｒｏｌｌｅｒｃｏａｓｔｅｒ！

Ｂｕｔ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　ｔｈｅｒｅｓ　ａ　ｗｉｌｌ　ｔｈｅｒｅｓ　ａ　ｗａｙ！！！

Ｗｉｓｈｉｎｇ　ｙｏｕ　ａｌｌ　ｔｈｅ　ｂｅｓｔ　ｓｔｉｃｋｉｅ　ｅｍｂｉｅ　ｄｕｓｔ．
       

Ｌｏｖｅ　ａｎｄ　Ｌｉｇｈｔ

Ａｌｉ　ｘｘｘｘｘｘｘ [/font][/font][/font][/font][/font][/font][/size]


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

welcome Stacyjayne and Al Cachia, wishing you both lots of luck on the 

Toria, hope those embies are doing well    
regarding a 2 day transfer, my ds was a 2 day 4 cell embie 

back later, breakfast and coffee calling    

Em


----------



## Dodee

May I join you ladies?  I finally decided to stop lurking and to post something.  This is my second IVF, but first one with a donor.  EC from donor was on March 17th and two grade one blasts were transferred yesterday (22nd.)  Test date is April 4th.

D


----------



## toria77

Off to chemist today to get fibro gel. Spoke to clinic and it's ok. All 4 embryos are still growing. 2 top grade and 2 average. Will prob be going for ET tomorrow morning! Was hoping to go further but glad we went past day 2. Had that last time and it didn't work so positive this is the one!


----------



## shelleynste

hiya all ,, im new to this site ,, im currently in 2ww but my test 28th march hope i can still join this room its only 2 days different hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Dodee welcome to the thread
congrats on being PUPO sending lots of  your way

Shelleynste

You may stay on this thread but may be better moving to the March thread which can be found on this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258302.400 where there are about 5 ladies testing on the same day as yourself

Em


----------



## toria77

So . . . . . . . . . .  I'm def on the 2ww now. 4th April feels like a lifetime away!!!!

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Hey toria, welcome to the PUPO club! April 1st seems like it will never come so the 4th must seem like forever!!! Our OTDs will be here before we know it x


----------



## toria77

Ok so am I being really dumb but what does PUPO mean?


----------



## suzie1time

Don't worry Hun, someone had to explain it to me too! It's pregnant til proved otherwise! X


----------



## Daisy11

Congrats Toria!  Now the wait!  I dont mind admitting I think I am going slightly mad already!!!!!  

Hope everyone is doing ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

   to all


----------



## lucemazza

Hi Ladies I am having FET on the 30th test date the 8th April id I get that far..


----------



## toria77

Thanks Daisy. Oh i get it suzy. I was thinking what it could be but never thought of that! Have fingers crossed for you lucemazza. x


----------



## mandimoo

hi, its mandimoo.... i started off in the wrong thread because i wasnt given a date to do my test.  i had ET on Sun 20 March and i now know my test date is 1 April.  Can i go on your list instead please? 
i started having light AF type pains from a couple of days before ET.  they havent really stopped, but no other symptoms.  the mild OHSS i had after collection has all but disappeared.  do these seem like negative signs?  i had heard that continuation of OHSS, whilst unpleasant, is a good sign.  when might implantation occur if i had a day 6 transfer?


----------



## suzie1time

Hi mandimoo

That's my test date too!

I had my ET on 18th and have had cramps since. I think it's the side effects of the progesterone though.

Good luck Hun. It seems like forever away but it's only a week tomorrow x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the thread Lucemazza and Mandimoo sending lots of  to you both

Toria yay for being PUPO

Hope everyone is doing ok,

just a wk to go until our 1st testers     

Sending lots of  to all

Em


----------



## suzie1time

1 week today! OMG! I'm so nervous!     it's worked...


----------



## toria77

hi mandimoo. I've looked at the due date calculater on this site and it give you a run down of when things happen. It says implantation occurs between 7-12 days after fertilisation. For me that's monday to saturday next week! Plan to eat fresh pineapple for 5 days and a handful of walnuts everyday. May not do anything but you never know. x


----------



## suzie1time

Where is the due date calculator? I can't find it!


----------



## rach81

Hi all, hope everyone is ok and not driving themselves too  

Apart from being bloated and tired I feel fine now, no cramps or anything. I did have a tiny bit of brown (TMI) discharge when i wiped on wednesday   thats implantation blood! 

I feel like doing a test now even though I know its waaaayyy to early! Im not patient at the best of times, so this wait is torturing me! Iv been off work this week but return on Monday so hope that will help the week to go quicker. Although when it comes round to test day I dont know if my nerves will let me do it anway!!  

How is everybody else feeling? Is anybody else having to use Crinone Gel?

Sending lots of      to everybody  xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Good Morning everybody, 

My hubby and I went in for ET yesterday, 2 li'l precious embies now inside, what an amazing day!

Em could you please put me on your list? Our test date is the 6th and we have had ICSI  

Fingers, eyes, legs and everything crossed for us all!!

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Martha Moo

suzie1time said:


> Where is the due date calculator? I can't find it!


try this link Suzie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate

Missy Melody congrats on being PUPO
Will add you to the list in a mo

Hope everyones is doing ok, on this lovely spring morning 

Em


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Rach

I'm tortured too! My ET was on the 18th and my test date is 1st, one week today. On one hand I want to test now but on the other, I don't want to test at all!!!!! Argh it's torture!!!!

I've heard on another thread that you can test early from day 10 but you have to include how many days your embryos are....

Welcome melody x


----------



## suzie1time

Thanks Hun, what a fab calculator!!! Love it x


----------



## toria77

Hi suzie, it's great isn't it!!! I have to admit I started looking at it even before EC just so I could see roughly when I would be due!!!!  

Tor x


----------



## Wynnie

Hi girls, gosh am I glad I've found you!!! 


I had two blasts transferred on 23rd March and have been told to test 14 days after egg collection, has anyone else been told this?  So - therefore I should test on 1st April but am waiting until the 2nd as will be going to work on the 1st. 


How is everyone else doing? I'm worried I have got disappearing symptoms - I've got OHSS but my stomach seems to be getting better, however I get pregnant it is meant to get worse. 


Hope you're all ok, sending tonnes and tonnes of baby dust to you all! X


----------



## suzie1time

Tori a, I hope it works for us.... 

Hey wynnie, my symptoms seem to be going too. No more cramps and my boobs aren't sore anymore. Can't help thinking negatively!


----------



## toria77

Welcome Wynnie

Wish I could say my symptons are going. Still feel really bloated and boobs are really heavy. I know it still early days but I'm so worried about OHSS. I suffered really badly when I had the twins, 8 litres of water drain from my tummy. Didn't know at the time that pregnancy makes it worse!!!

Tor x


----------



## rach81

Hey girls

im the same with the no more cramps! However im looking at it from another angle, no cramps is very good as that means my AF wont be showing its face anytime soon   I still have a bloated tummy though its quite big (well im hoping its bloated and not just fat from the extra chocolate consumption!!  )

xx


----------



## Wynnie

Yes, OHSS gets worse during pregnancy.... wishing you lots of luck this time and if you are pregnant it won't be as bad as last time. Good luck Tori a.  Can you remember last time if your symptoms started to get better before they got worse?


Suzie - maybe it's nothing to worry about, lots of people do say that there are no symptoms at all.  I can't remember how i felt this time on my last cycle so can't even compare!!


Luck to you both x


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey everyone, thanks heaps. I had to look up PUPO cos I didn't know what it was! So excited 

Suzie, not sure if you are having the fabulous bum bullets or not?! But if you are, apparently they give you symptoms of pregnancy anyways so don't be too   at any signs disappearing Hun.

How fab is the calculator?!

Xoxox


----------



## toria77

Hi Wynnie, to be honest I don't remember much. My mum says I was quite poorly and she was really worried. The hospital I went to was rubbish and could have given me kidney failure as they tried to restrict my fluid. It took a while for me to get over it and only found out I was pregnant when they paid for me to be ambulanced?? to the fertility clinic!!!

Tor x


----------



## Wynnie

Tor, that's horrific.  Make sure you watch for all the symptoms this time, drink lots of water and call your clinic as soon as you feel anything unusual. Take care x


----------



## toria77

Hi Wynnie, def will. Think the problem was I didn't know how ill I was, thought it was normal for the tx. 

Take care. x


----------



## suzie1time

Aw tori a sounds like you were put through the mill! Bless ya x

Hey melody, yes I do indeed have the pleasure of the progesterone bum bullets although since ET, my clinic said to use the front door! I know that they give the signs of PG & AF so it's hard to judge. Yes the calculator is brilliant! X

Rach, you sound exactly like me! And great way to look at it and actually, I get really bad cramps for about 3 days before AF arrives. I'm just not sure when AF would come? EC on 16th? Any ideas??

P.s. I'm also bloated but I defo think mines from the massive amounts of cadburys I've been scoffing!!!

Lots of     to all you TWW ladies x


----------



## Wynnie

I was told that the bum bullets might hold AF off anyway so not sure if the cramps would be AF pains?


 It's mind boggling!! !



Also, anyone with (TMI coming up)   constipation should use lactulose - my brilliant clinic suggested it and it has worked a treat.  I had it so badly last time and it really did cause loads of pain! 


XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## suzie1time

Yes I heard they hold off AF but I know there are a couple of ladies who's AF arrived just before their OTD.

Good tip for the constipation


----------



## Wynnie

Oh really, sorry for being rubbish then!!! Ignore me x


----------



## suzie1time

Don't be daft wynnie! I just think if AF is going to arrive, then it will. Also, some clinics, like mine, only give the progesterone up to two days before the official OTD! 

I hate hate hate this waiting game! I wish I could sleep til next friday!!!! X


----------



## Wynnie

Me too.... I also just wish I could sleep until test day!! It's driving me insane. 


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## rach81

I think AF might be due a day or two before test day. Would normally be 14 days from ovulation so the day of EC would be your ovulation day but yes the progesterone might delay it. I suppose everyone reacts differently though. A couple of girls at my clinic came on 2 days before their test day and were complaining of suddenly experiencing bad cramps in the days leading upto it but then so do some people who have BFP's!! 

All totally confusing!

im not constipated at all, in fact Iv been going a lot more than usual! (TMI)

Iv had some more(TMI warning!)  brown discharge this morning, only a little bit, really hope that both my little embies have snuggled down deep and are getting very comfortable in there.

suzie1time - my EC was also on 16th, when was your ET? Does this mean I could also test on the 1st instead of the 2nd?

xx


----------



## suzie1time

Wynnie, it's THE worst part of the treatment, I think. Give me 100 injections a day over this waiting! Horrible x x x

Rach, I think your discharge defo sounds like implantation bleeding. Is it the right time? I think it is! My ET was the 18th and I think most clinics get you to test 14 days after transfer but my clinic provided me with a twin pack test and said to test on day 16 because the manufacturers had said they'd had false results before 16 days! Makes me feel really confident about the tests - not! I'm thinking about maybe getting a clear blue one to try on Wednesday.....

X


----------



## Alison75

Hi everyone!!   

I see there are quite a few of us with OTD on 2nd April.

Anyone tempted to test early...?  I am trying my best to hold off, but can think of nothing else!!! I am 7dp 5dt..


----------



## rach81

Oh my goodness, I would definately get a clear blue one if I was you, your not going to trust the result on the others whatever it shows now! How stupid!  
Im not sure if it is the right time for implantation, I think it might be, im clinging onto the fact that it could be anyway! 

I had my ET on 19th so my OTD would be the 2nd then like they said if its after 14 days....or would it be the 1st? Oh im all confused now   dont suppose one day would make that much difference!!

I agree this is definaely the worst part of the whole thing, to think I was scared of he needles at first aswell and now like you I would do 100 of them over going through this!!

I cant believe its only been one week!!!! 

x

Alison75 - I am really tempted to test early, I wanted to test today which would be pointless!!


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Alison! Yes I'm really really tempted to test early! But what about our deal..... 

Rach, I think even if I wait for my OTD, I've already decided that I'm going to pop out to a 24 hour supermarket, late the night before and get a clear blue one.

Can anyone recommend which is the best one to get?

X


----------



## Wynnie

I think the clear blue digital one is the best. 


So tempted to test early too but would rather have a definitive answer on the actual day!! 


Eeek x


----------



## toria77

Hi Suzie. I was told by my clinic to use clear blue but not the digital!!!

Although I would be tempted to test early, way to early for me at the mo, but I'm gonna be strong and hold off. Last time I started to bleed a couple of days before OTD but did one on the day just to make sure.

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Oh Tor, I'm sorry to hear how your last TX ended.     for this one x

Wynnie, I know, i do but I don't! I hate this!  

X


----------



## toria77

Thanks Suzie, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger!!! Having the twins eased the disappointment but still felt sorry for DP (the twins aren't his).

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Ah how old are your twins Hun?

I think DPs feel pretty left out during the TX bless them. My DP is being so strong and trying not to let me get too serious about it all. I did mention about testing and he defo wants to be there when e test is done. I just don't know if I should test on Wednesday or not!!!! X


----------



## toria77

The twins will be 5 in May. Last year for their birthday they asked for a brother/sister. Obviously couldn't produce one in a month. Hopefully this year I might be able to suprise them. 

Have to say I can't wait to get back to work next week, all I seem to be doing is shopping online!!! Take the laptop away from me!!!  

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Ah 5 year old twins! That's fantastic - bet it's fun in your house  

Can I ask if you had them naturally? Tell me to mind my own if you don't want to go into it x


----------



## suzie1time

Oh and I so know what you mean on the laptop front! I've got an iPad and haven't had it long so addicted to FF (obviously) and shopping and games!!!!!! I'm so not a games person. I'm going to watch a film soon - I think x


----------



## toria77

I don't mind you asking. I'm proud to say they were born after my 4th tx. Although 2nd and 3rd were cancelled as i didn't respond! I have one of each so feel really lucky. x


----------



## suzie1time

Omg! That's fantastic Hun and one of each! 

Did they have to pick you up off the floor when you found out it was twins


----------



## toria77

God yes! I had 2 blasts put back but at no point did i think they would both take! The only sad thing is we had 5 frosties but after me and husband split i donated them to science. Was a tough thing to do but hopefully the research has done someone some good. x


----------



## suzie1time

I bet it was a tough decision but like you say, hopefully your actions will help others like us.

I hope you're as lucky on this TX. How many have you had put back this time x


----------



## toria77

Aww thanks. I've had 2 day 3 put back.

What about you?? x


----------



## suzie1time

I've had two x 2 day 4 cells put in. Hope they stick!  

Blimey, you could end up with two sets of twins!!! X


----------



## Missy Melody

Ladies, I'm properly new to all this so....

When you say things like you've had two x 2 day 4cells put in... Does this mean that cos I had EC on Tuesday and ET on Thursday I would say "I've had 2 x2 day embryos put in, one at 2 cells and 1 at 3 cells" ?

I'm not the best at graspin things to with numbers at the best of times!!!  

Melody
xoxox


----------



## suzie1time

Hey melody, all the lingo can take a bit of getting used to so don't worry about it x

You got yours right though. I had EC on Monday and ET on wednesday, so they were 2 day old embies x


----------



## Daisy11

Hey ladies! 

Just checking in - hope ur all ok and not going too mad! Still no symptoms as yet for me. Don't know if that's a good thing or bad Trying hard not to test early. Keep reading all different sites and forums and there are so many different opinions about when u can test really. Think I may go insane in the next 8 days! Haha! 

Love and luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## suzie1time

It's a mare isn't it x


----------



## Alison75

Suzie - you are right we do have a deal about not testing before our OTD.  

I am just getting so confused by seeing so many others testing up to 6-7 days early that it sends my mind and imagination racing!!  Plus am home alone most of this weekend so I am not sure what I might be tempted to do!! Luckily I live in fairly rural Surrey, so no immediate access to those pregnancy tests!!

  I know all of us are finding this waiting game so tricky and trying to analyse our symptons and lack off.  

One could say it's character building I guess....  

Lots of luck to all you ladies xx


----------



## charliefig

Hey..

Can i be added to the list please? i had ET today and test date is 10th April.

I had 5 embryos frozen on day1. 4 thawed ok, then 1 did,t respond so lost that. I had 2 day2 2 cell embies put back today. not really sure if thats good or not but its a start for me. so fingers crossed.

Good luck to you all. xxx


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Alison, my resolve is really going for the same reasons you've just given. I was kind of thinking of testing on Wednesday but then my OTD is only 2 days before that so I just don't know.

One thing I do know though, I'm going to get a clear blue one to use as well as the cheapo ones given by the clinic!!

Welcome and good luck to you too charliefig x


----------



## toria77

Welcome charliefig and Alison. x


----------



## toria77

Suzie, I really really don't want to think about another set of twins!!! Guess on that front I truely am in denile!! 

 that all our little peanuts stick


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Tor

I've kind of come to terms that I might end up with twins but two sets would be quite the handful!!!!v


----------



## toria77

Believe me it's not as hard as everyone else thinks. All the advice I could give comes down to 1 word - ROUTINE!!!!!

Oh and accept help but I think that applies to anyone who has had a baby.

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Well I've thought about it and one would be fantastic but two would be really special x

Actually I was watching something on tv the other week and there were twins on there with t-shirts on and one said 'bought one' and the other said 'got one free' so funny and cute!! X


----------



## toria77

That's so cute, my mum would always say that when people would stop us to have a look at them. x


----------



## suzie1time

Ah that's lovely. If I'm lucky enough for this to work and there's two in there, I'll defo get a pair of those t shirts printed!! X


----------



## blueBell2010

Hi Ladies, how are we all doing?  And hello to all the new girls and congrats on being PUPO!!  

One week today Suzie I can't wait this is driving me nuts how are you coping?  I've been back at work since Tuesday but really don't think I've actually achieved anything..  I thought I had a few cramps today but then I'm not sure if its all in my head    I'm convinced it's AF but then try to be positive that it could be implantation  maybe as I'm now 4dpt (but feels longer lol)

I hope this is not TMI but you know the crinone gel, some of it does come back out but if it gets all clogged up will it be less effective?  Sorry...

BB xx


----------



## suzie1time

Hey BB, this week has been the longest ever!!!!

I had cramps from ET but yesterday that all stopped cept for the odd twinge. I'm the same as you, I keep thinking it's AF in the way. I'm dying to know but I don't want to test early.

Not TMI but I don't use the gel, I use the pessaries but a lot of it does come out with them x 

Omg! It's going to be a long week..... 

Susan x


----------



## blueBell2010

I know it's dragging on, my DP has been away since wed which is making it worse, he is back tomorrow tho.  I had no cramps at all after ET only started today, I keep tickling my tummy and saying to my wee embryo "what are you up to in there" I want to know now, I've also been singing alot to it and telling it everything thats going on in the hope that this will encourge it..  I think I'm going mad lol


----------



## Jen xx

im so glad im back to work on tues cos then maybe next week mite go bit quicker!!

i had 1 really bad pain/cramp earlier but im just hopin its the wee embie snugglin in!!

dont wanna think of AF comin!!

good luck to u all..

Jenna xx


----------



## suzie1time

Jenna I have a dullish ache now and a bit of it travels down my left leg. AF pains travel down my legs! Oh I hope it's not AF on the way. I'm not sure if it's too early but I get AF pains for about 3 days before it actually arrives! God I think I'm going insane!!!!


----------



## toria77

Hey Everyone, I've just been feeling bloated, still!!!!

I have a fertility doll (think it's an African carving) and I'm rubbing it over my tummy morning and night!! Ok sounds a bit   but there's not really anything else we can do to help embies apart from staying  

Tor x


----------



## toria77

Also meant to ask, has anyone got any embies still in the lab? I had 4 that were fertilised so put 2 back yesterday as they were really good quality but the remaining 2 were average but they've let them grow. 

Waiting for call tomorrow to see if we can freeze them.


----------



## Jen xx

suzie1time..i feel like that 2,always have pains few days before it arrives plus my boobs be so sore too but cant judge by that cos they've been sore for weeks now..grr so frustratin not knowin..my AF is late every month too..was due on 14th feb but didnt come till 25th but think that was because of the nasel spray so technically it was due yesterday and its still not here but cant get excited cos it would more than likely be late again!!

men get off so lightly!!!!!

Jenna xx


----------



## suzie1time

I had 5 fertilised in total. Four were 4 cells and one was a 3 cell. They out the best two back in and said they would freeze the two 4 cells and they said the 3 cell may have caught up by the time they went to freeze them and if so they'd freeze that one too. So i either have 2 or 3 frosties x


----------



## blueBell2010

Ha Ha yeah your right about men Jenna...  I said to my DP last week I'll go through all the treatment and birth and he will go out with his mates to celebrate and get all the pats on the back for a job well done  

Toria - I had two embryos which they left to develop after I had ET as they were not so good quality, they called yesterday to say they were not of a good enough quality to freeze, I've been thinking since tho how the dispose of them as I feel attached to them..  Good luck you get good news on your call tomorrow  

I've got really sore boobs too Jenna it only started when I started the crinone gel, I find it helps taking my bra off once in bed lying down not so sore when there is not so much gravity involved...


----------



## suzie1time

Jenna, I have no idea when my AF is due?!! None at all! The down reg drugs totally screw up you cycle so i can't judge when it would be.

It feels like AF so I'm just lying down and watching a bit of tv, hoping it's not!!!

Hope yours isn't either x x x


----------



## blueBell2010

Fingers crossed Susan....  Stay away AF    Try to relax and keep up the PMA


----------



## suzie1time

YEAH STAY AWAY AF COS YOU'RE NOT WELCOME HERE!!!!!

Do you think that will do the trick?  

X


----------



## blueBell2010

Yeah I reckon it will, I'll do my mad scottish bird routine that'll scare her lol


----------



## suzie1time

Go forbit BB! Scare that bloody AF away!


----------



## blueBell2010

Consider it done Susan


----------



## suzie1time

What a coincidence! My cramps seem to be going!!!!


----------



## blueBell2010

Wow the powers I possess!!!

I just watched that Bang goes the Theory about IVF, interesting, good to see what happens at EC and how things are done in the lab..  Did you see it?


----------



## suzie1time

Yeah I did. I watched it the night it was on. It was very interesting. This place it was saying was doing the research, where was it? How fantastic if they can raise the success rates to, what was it? 75% or 90%. better than the 5% I've got (I'm old you see so my chances are crap - according to the stats anyway) x


----------



## blueBell2010

It was only shown tonight for the first time in Scotland.. It was Stanford I think and 90 something % it's interesting that in the last 30 years success rates have not changed much... fingers crossed for Standford then (not that we're going to need it)


----------



## suzie1time

Yeah, we won't need it Hun x x x

Also interesting that success rates hadn't changed. Did you see the massive jar they used to do it in


----------



## blueBell2010

Aye it was massive, the whole process amazes me I was so naive about it until I found myself in this position..  Hooray for science


----------



## suzie1time

I know, me too! I had a vague idea of what it was about but now I think i know it all!  

I don't know about you but I've had a bit of a roller coaster on top of the roller coaster that is the treatment itself. I'm amazed I've even got this far!!! I think instead of being negative, I should be proud of myself for not giving up!

Positive mental attitude from me from now on x


----------



## blueBell2010

Absolutely PMA all the way...  Of course you should be proud of yourself it's great to be at this stage..  I always felt all the way through I'd not reach the next stage, I was so negative but the counsellor said I was just aware of my fears and anxieties


----------



## rach81

When I read some of your posts it's like reading about myself! It's reassuring to know we are all as loopy as each other!

To whoever mentioned crinone gel...yuk it's horrible stuff I get little clumps of it (TMI) coming out. But my consultant said that the gel builds up in the cervix and progesterone gets absorbed through through the wall, he said to expect it and nothing to worry about. Just make sure you insert in the morning and walk around for about 15 mins after, movement helps to absorb it apparantly and it does seem to help 

I'm talking to my embies all the time and singing away to them! Also got very attached to little embies left in the lab which ended up growing to blasts but not being string enough to freeze. I couldn't stop crying because I was worrying how they disposed (horrible word) of them 

Anyway got to keep positive for faith and hope (yep iv even named my two little embies)!!

Oooh I have everything crossed for everyone on here i want all of us to get BFP's. 

Xx


----------



## suzie1time

I thought about seeing a councillor but I didn't want to dwell on the bad points that had already happened and that I couldn't change like my age, things I wasnt informed of and the consultant not wanting to go ahead with the treatment but so far, so good!!! 

X 

PMA BABY!!!!

Rach, I do too BFPs all round!!! X


----------



## blueBell2010

Ha Ha Rach your exactly like me, I'm talking to the wee one all the time and singing in the hope it transmits happy vibes and it wants to stay  

That was me with the gel, my clinic told me to use it in the morning then lie down for a half hour, I have a suspicions it's give me a touch of thrush tho sorry if TMI  It's minging!  Someone also mentioned to me about a manual clear out of the built up which I'm not keen on  

I was the same with my embryos that did not make it, I'm still toying with the idea of phoning the clinic to ask how these dispose of them.

Are you working tho the 2WW or have you taken time off, I'm working but I'm not very productive!


----------



## rach81

Hmm im not sure with asking them how they dispose of them, I think ignorance is bliss sometimes.

So we both got told 2 completely different things for the crinone gel! Im not getting a lot of it coming back out just probably a little bit every couple of days. I thought the same about a bit of thrush but I think it can sometimes irritate the cervix which may feel a bit like thrush. I dont like the sound of a manual clean out!!! 

Iv had the first week of 2ww off but back to work on Monday although im not going to be concentrating at all. I wish I had the whole 2 weeks off actually!


----------



## Ali Cachia

Hi Rach and Bluebell ( and everyone!!!)

About he crinone gel... my clinic told me to do a manuel clean out ( water and finger...yuck!) after every 3. They said that it can form clumps and advised to clean out to aid absorption before putting 4th one in. I'm not looking forward to it I must admit! Never mentioned about walking around for 15 mins. may try that then! 

Good luck ladies.      

Love and light

Ali C xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katemc

Hi there

Donor egg tranfer, two embryos 3 day transfer. test date 4th April


----------



## toria77

Hi Katemc. My test date is the 4th, had 2x3day transfer and I'm an egg donor.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Missy Melody

Good morning ladies, a fresh new day for everybody  

I just wanted to ask you all about these fantastic pessaries! Since my ET on Thursday, I have continued popping them up my (how can I put this?!) back entrance! Everything seems fine here, I'm quite happy that its a job done quite quickly and theres no mess that I keep reading about etc. However, psychologically my mind is telling me that as my womb etc isn't up there so how can I be sure it's reaching the parts it's supposed too?!

My lovely hubby remembers the hospital saying it didn't really matter which way in they go, just as long as they do. It's just that from reading everybody's posts on here I feel like I'm the only one doing it this way!!

Sooooo....

What do you ladies think?

Up the flue or stick with the workies entrance?!! (not very lady like all this is it?!)

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## suzie1time

Hey melody

I think your hubby is right. It doesn't matter if it's front or back, as long as it's in there, it's being absorbed into your bloodstream!

It even says you can use either in the leaflet you get with them x


----------



## toria77

Hi Melody. I think suzie is right. They give you pessaries coz it's the quickest way to get drugs into your blood stream. I also do it that way and have never had a problem with mess (yay!!!). Did it that way with my 4th attempt and got my twins!!!

AFM Just had call form the clinic and one of the embies is at the stage just before blastocyst so they will leave it another day. She's hopeful of the ones in my tummy as they are better quality than the single on so with any luck they have reached blastocyst and will implant. I'm still eating the pineapple and core (yuck!!!) and having a handful of walnuts. Oh and also rubbing my fertility carving over my tummy   

Hope everyone has a good day and keep up with the PMA

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Toria, that's fab news x x x


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey there! Thanking you very kindly for the advice   I'll stick with what I'm doing then!

I've just been having a read on the fella's threads and it's really helpful to get more male points of views from the fellas other than just our DH.

I'm going to nip out and get some fresh pineapple juice, I didn't realise it helped so much! I've been on the Mother to be Samaritan pills since Novemberish but that's about it!

Not-many-sleeps-left-for-you-ladies! Eek!

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## toria77

Miss Melody, it's fresh pineapple not juice. Apparently you have to eat the core as well. I'm out at the mo so can't post the link but if you go to google and put in something like helping implantation and read through some of the results you should find it.

Tor x


----------



## toria77

Found it, gosh I hope this works I'm crap with computers!!!

http://ezinearticles.com/?IVF-Implantation-Help-With-Food&id=4083098

/links


----------



## Wynnie

Morning ladies, 


I thought it was pineapple juice too, NOT pineapple? I've been drinking it by the bucket load, will start eating pineapples too - why not!!! Thanks Toria (good luck today for the phone call about the possible frozen embryos) 


Hope you're all ok this morning - I am STILL going insane. Getting pains up my bum and i get these before AF so really panicking!!! 


Got a busy day today so hoping that will take my mind off things. 


X


----------



## suzibee

Hi,
Can I join this thread too?

2 embies (both grade a/b, one 7 cells and one 8 cells)  tranferred on day 2 (24th March) so test date is 7th April...eeek!!!!

Already an obsessive knicker-checker...sorry..prob TMI!
xxxxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Congratulations Suzibee!   

Tor, thank you so much for that link, it's proper interesting! Out for the pineapples and walnuts shopping I shall go! I can't believe you are out and about and still managed to check in and send the link! You're amazing!

Wynnie, I find that hanging around on FF helps pass the time away  it's quite addictive though!

I just noticed on my last post I said I was taking Samaritan pills?! What's that all about?! I meant Sanatogen!!! 

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## toria77

Hi Miss Melody, when I said I was out and about I should of said I'm at my mum's waiting to pick little girl up from dancing!!! Made me sound like I have a life!!! lol

Welcome suzibee, I haven't started the knicker checking yet but prob will the middle of next week!!!

Still having tummy/bottom pains but still think it's constipation realated (sorry TMI)

Tor x


----------



## Missy Melody

Ladies, i can feel "stuff" going on already, as if i am due on. Im generally quite positive but if things aren't going to be, would I feel this at this early stage, my ET was only on Thursday?

Oh my word, I was so upbeat this morning, what's happened?!

I think I might feed my lil embies some porridge with honey and let them know to expect some pineapple later

Xoxox


----------



## suzie1time

Miss melody, I think it's way too early for AF if you only had ET on thursday! Its just you bits recovering from the medical assault they've just had. Give yourself a break and get your PMA back.

I felt like that yesterday as I had AF like cramp all day and was sure AF was on it's way but I was reassured by someone who got a BFP on the feb/march thread and she had cramps off and on in her TWW. 

Today no cramps so feeling much more positive x x x


----------



## kuga

Hello Girls

I too have been really positive this week & last night & today I have been quite worried & tearful.  My test date is a week today & I think I am stressing about it now.  It is so much more worse the 2nd time around as the first time on 2ww, I was chilled & didn't really panic as I didn't know any better, but I think because of what happened last time with my BFP ending in a m/c that I am just so much more aware & more cautious this time.  I am eating lots of fish & meat religiously every day & tons of veg & fruit & brasil nuts & pineapple juice as I read it was juice not actual pineapple, but last time I ate pineapple & didn't drink the juice.
I keep thinking this time next week I am either going to be on top of the world again or I am going to be the saddist bunny around.
I am also worrying more about my pains & twinges more this time, but like I say last time I had them on & off all the time & I got a BFP.  Some of it last time I think was due to the constipation I had, but I haven't had that this time.  I have got a swollen belly.  Last time I had really painful boobs aswell & couldn't touch them or lie on them & this time they feel slightly sore but nothing major & I keep thinking that is not a positive sign as last time did I have sore boobs because I did get a BFP or was it from the pessaries as I know I was told they do cause you to have pregnancy type symptons.  Now I wish my boobs were really sore & I would be happy but then every cycle is different as this time I had great affects from the drugs & last time I had nothing.
Am I just losing my mind & I am full of a cold aswell which doesn't help & I keep thinking what if my embies don't like it because I have a cold & they don't take.  I haven't had a cold for years & now I get one when I had ET.


----------



## suzie1time

Kuga Hun, take a deep breath and breathe.....

Is that a bit better?

I can totally understand your worry, especially after what happened last time. That must have been truly awful for you  .

But, not only is every cycle different, but every PG is different. I got really down when my boobs weren't as sore anymore and I took that as a bad sign but a girl on another thread got a BFP and doesn't have sore boobs. 

It's just really unfair that the progesterone gives us the symptoms of PG and AF so we can't trust the signs at all. 

Try and relax Hun, your test date will be here before you know it x x x

   to you Hun x x x


----------



## rach81

Hi ladies

Iv got myself worked up and need some  ^reiki   desperatley!!

(TMI Warning) This morning I woke up and had a bit of brown discharge in my panties, it wasnt much and there was nothing there when I wiped and nothing since. Iv had lower backache yesterday and this morning but no cramps. Im really worried that this might be a bad sign that AF might be arriving soon  Im also tired and headachey..

My fertility clinic is closed so cant ask anyone there  

missy melody - I agree with suzie1time, its too early for AF, your body has just been through a LOT and will just be recovering and repairing...dont worry hun x


----------



## suzie1time

Rach, it sounds like impantaion to me Hun. I'm getting concerned as I haven't had any at all x


----------



## rach81

arghh this is so horrible! Cant believe we have still got to go a whole week!

Dont worry I think most people dont get any implantation bleeding which is why im worried that it isnt that!

Im actually feeling myself feeling more and more   as each day passes!!!


----------



## suzie1time

Ditto Hun, I feel   by the minute!

DP has accepted an Invite to lunch at his parents tomorrow and just don't want to go and face anyone!!!!!  Daft isn't it!!


----------



## belkel

add me too im testing 2nd april good luck everyone xx


----------



## suzie1time

Welcome belkel

Good look to you too x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

wow how the list of you has  grown in the last day!

Welcome to ..........

Wynnie, Belkel, katemc, suzibee and Charliefig sending lots of  your way

I have added you all to the list (which can be found on page 1)

Re the cyclogest, i used them on my 1st cycle and used the back door (was a bfp)

sadly at this stage the drugs give off symptoms of both BFP and AF arriving argh, 
Regarding early testing, oooh i dont advocate it purely because of my own experience, altho we all have our own thoughts and opinions, but i tested from day day and got bfn every day even OTD when my hcg was 109! 

have a good evening ladies

Em


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi Ladies

im on day 7 of my 2ww and tonight ive started to get a bit of pain !:-( i started bleeding on day 10 on my last tx so im feeling alittle low.

has anybody else had this ? xxx


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Staceyjayne

If you have a look back, it happens to quite a few.

Hoping it's not AF Hun x


----------



## rach81

Hi Staceyjane - I wouldnt worry, Im learning that everybody has totally different symptoms, its virtually impossible to compare yourself to others!!

Im on day 7 too, Iv got lower back ache today. No cramps but I do feel kind of "heavy" very low down in my abdomen. Iv never felt so tired in my life though, I think its that pesky Crinone gel giving my side effects!

Suzie1time - I did a (TMI) "manual clean out" last night!! Ewww it was pretty gross but needs must!! 

   to us all xx


----------



## suzie1time

Rach, the manualnclean out sounds delightful!!!!! Not 

I'm pleased I'm on the progesterone pessaries x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Thanks all xx


----------



## rach81

suzie1time - ooops sorry about sharing the clear out with you, I got confused who iv been talking to about it, just realised it was somebody else  You must have thought I was a right


----------



## Ali Cachia

Dear Rach81,
Don't worry about it at all, we're all in the same boat!!!!
Out of interest ( and sorry to be so graffic) but was it very messy? I'm due for mine tomorrow morning.
Have to say I much prefer the crinone to the cyclogest. so far it seems alot less messy. and my lower back pain is definitely easing up now, ( Looked it up and it said it could be caused by low prog in very early preg.) so I'm thinking that may be a good sign!!! everyone is different, it drives ya crazy trying to speculate
I really must try to stop seeing things into everything!!!!!! ARHHHHH!!!!!!lol!!!      

Good luck all you other ladies. keep the faith.     

Love and light   

Ali C


----------



## blueBell2010

Morning Ladies, I'm freaking out this morning (which is why up so early on a Sunday) got up for the toilet and had some red blood (sorry if tmi) I'm on day 6 dpt and really panicing it's af, I've not cramps just some blood! 

Sorry for the me post :-(

xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Morning BlueBell, was there much blood there? Was it red or watery? Just hang on in there, and try not to freak too much, keep calm, be positive and tonnes of positive visualisation babe.

Im saying dont panic - The clocks have gone forward and I'm in a muddle re: bum bullet time! Don't know if I'm an hour early or an hour late I really panicked once my hubby told me about the clocks and I realised bum bullet was already up! It's only a frickin hour either way!

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## blueBell2010

Hi Melody, it seemed like a lot to me and it's red :-( Did not have any last twice I checked but just had a wee bit more just now! I think it's af :-( gutted


----------



## Missy Melody

Oh I hope not babes  

Not sure if it's the right thing to do, but how about if you ask one of the girls on the March 2ww thread? Theres a few ladies on there who got BFP's as well as BFN's. They might be able to offer advice. 

hugz n kisses
Xoxox


----------



## suzie1time

Hi bluebell,

I think miss melody's right, you could also ask on feb fancies/march mallows. They really know their stuff!

Also, is it not to early for AF? I hope so Hun   x


----------



## Wynnie

Morning all, 


Bluebell - are you ok?  It could be implantation bleeding??  Thinking of you.   


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## blueBell2010

I think it's to heavy to be inplantation, I called the clinic, they said to see how it goes today and call tomorrow and just to continue as I have been, they said it could be early af or it may stop..

:-( x x


----------



## suzie1time

Aw bluebell I do hope it isn't AF. I'll be thinking of you x x x


----------



## Wynnie

Bluebell -   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Morning all

Big hugs bluebel ,fingers crossed for you xx

im still having pain now 8 DPT !

xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hello Ladies,

may I join you? I am an experienced in this journey after many up and downs we had DS last June and we are trying for a sibling. Hopefully it doesn't take us another 7 attempts   I had my ET last Friday, two eight cell embryos (3 day embies) onboard, and 4 in the freezer, hopefully we won't need them.  OTD is on April 5th.

BlueBell, fingers crossed it's implantation bleed, I had it with DS and never before with any failed tx, just try to think positive now if possible!  How many days pos EC are you now?

I am trying to stay as positive as possible but based on my own experience the 2nd half of the 2WW goes a lot slower!

love to everyone and lots of      

Gabi


----------



## suzie1time

Welcome gabi

When is your test date? Mine is April fools day. I'm on day 12 of a two day transfer. I don't feel any different now. The cramps have all but gone and my boobs aren't sore anymore, just a little bit bigger. I'm not worrying though because if I conceived naturally, I wouldn't have any symptoms at all so I'm not going to arty and stress about it.

Congratulations on having your DS. Wow you had a lot of goes. It must have been gruelling x


----------



## GabiFR

Suzie,  hang in there, lack of symptoms and lots of symptoms don't mean anything really!  I was sure I was going to test negative with DS and got a very good surprise at test date.  Are you blood testing or HPT? 

Gabi xx


----------



## suzie1time

Hi Gabi,

Yes I'm finally starting to realise that analysing every little thing is only going to drive me  

If I wasn't having IVF, I'd have no idea or symptoms if I was actually PG.

If AF arrives, or it's a negative, I'll be devastated, we both will, but we have frosties as a back up so there's a little but of hope x x x


----------



## blueBell2010

Thanks for your messages of encouragement Ladies, but it's not looking good, had a steady bleed through out today and it's very red sorry for tmi!! Funny tho I've not had any af cramps!

Gabby I'm day 6 following a 3 day transfer!

BB xx


----------



## suzie1time

Thinking of you bluebell x


----------



## Ali Cachia

Bluebell, You're in my thoughts and prayers.  

Welcome all you newbies! Good luck, sending you loads of   

Rach...I did my clean out. Twasn't as bad as I thought!   

Love and light

Ali C xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzie1time

Oh gabi, I forgot to say, it's not a blood test, it's a pee stick test


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Bluebell thinking of you sweetheart and hope with all my heart its just implantation       

Gabi2009 welcome to the thread, i think i remember you from cyclebuddies before your last BFP hope that its a BFP again this time    

Ali lol at the clean out

sending lots of      and   

Em


----------



## Daisy11

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the ME post but im having a bit of a panic.  Have just had some dark red/brown bleeding when wiping ( sorry for TMI) and Im thinking its a bit late for implantation    Im 10dp3dt.  Any ideas guys? Just praying its not AF.  Totally gutted!    

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love and luck to all  xxx


----------



## rach81

Daisy11 - Try not to panic hun, it may be implantation, iv read that you can get it anytime upto 12 days post transfer. I had some brown staining yesterday too and nothing since so just try and stay calm hun    for you xx

Bluebell - Thinking of you sweetheart xx   

Ali - Mine wasnt as bad as I thought it would be either, not very messy at all, just a few little clumps (sorry for TMI) its not the best thing in the world though but needs must!  

afm no more brown stuff, my abdomen has gone very swollen today, not having any cramps but the odd twinge on my right side mainly felt when im walking. Backache comes and goes but im feeling quite "wet" down there today, I am constantly knicker checking but its just been watery discharge. I havnt got a clue why iv got this and I cant remember if thats a sign of AF or not   it isnt but im just taking each day as it comes. Actually having a feeling positive day today, I had a dream last night that I gave birth to twins whilst at work    (all my posts seem to full of TMI at the moment, I do apologise ladies!) 

        for all of us

xx


----------



## rach81

Found this link today which I found very helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Rach xx


----------



## GabiFR

Daisy,  it's very likely to be a late implant, hang in there, sending you lots of      Funny dreams we have during tx.  I had one that my 2 embryos divided and I was having quadruplets      

BB, also sending you lots of       and      that it's just a scare but all is fine.

Suzie, my test is on April 5th, long time to go, I am trying to keep as busy as possible and continue life as normal, I am trying to repeat everything I did with my tx with DS.

Holly, thanks for adding me, I do remember you.  I have been in so many threads here    it certainly helps us keep sane   

DH's bday today and he is having a glass of wine on his own, I toasted with sparkling water, not quite the same.   We had his family coming for the weekend which kept me busy, but they already flew back to the UK.  

Good night everyone,
Gabi xx


----------



## Ali Cachia

rach81 said:


> Found this link today which I found very helpful
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0
> 
> Rach xx


Great!!! Thanks for that. xxxxx


----------



## Wynnie

Thanks for the link!! 


Bluebell, sorry to hear you've been bleeding all day. Really hope that it will stop and it is just a scare! 


I'm grumpy today, had an argument with a man in waitrose then cried afterwards, also just had a go at my husband for staying out longer than he promised...it's been one of those days.  Am feeling very pre-menstrual!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


Hope you've all had pleasant weekends, I go back to work tomorrow - oh god!!! 


Stiky vibes and baby dust to you all.  Thanks for adding me Holly. 


XXXX


----------



## toria77

Hi to all the newbie's.

BB thinking of you  

AFM - still really bloated, boobs still feel full. Got to love the drugs!!! Clinic called this morning and somehow both the 2 embies made it to blast but as they weren't good quality they won't freeze them!! Oh well, on a plus side she said as they had made it, chances are the ones that have been put back have made it too. Trying to stay positive but also trying to be realistic.

They also said I shouldn't bleed before OTD but I was like 'well I did last time' !!!!

Tor x


----------



## Lizchil

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well xxxx

Well im on this journey for the second time, in the second week of 2ww, absolutely going through hell, feel so emotional and scared its not going to work for a second time xxxxx  this 2ww is pure torture, tried going back to work, only lasted a couple of days couldnt concentrate now on sick for this week,  been having AF feelings im sure its going to come again before my OTD!  love to all xxxx


----------



## Alison75

Morning ladies!!

Just wanted to say good luck to all of you testing this week!!  Not long now.....don't cave in like I did..  

Keep up that PMA!  

xxx


----------



## toria77

morning everyone. Back to work today. Hopefully that will take my mind off the fact it's still a week until i can test. Trying not to analize every little pain etc but as today is day 7 after fertilisation maybe implantation will occur! This is gonna be a long week and i'm sure i'll be going  ! Hope everyone else is still feeling positive.   to you all.


----------



## suzie1time

Lizchil, it must be so hard to try and be positive when you've had a TX that hasn't worked before but try not to stress and keep as positive as you can  

Alison, thinking of you  

Toria, PMA Hun  

It's the last few days of my 16 day wait! Testing on Friday! Yikes.

Lots of love and luck to everyone


----------



## Wynnie

I'm back at work today too and my work colleagues must think I'm CRAZY    ! SOOOO not with it at all and feeling very teary.  

Wish I could find some PMA from somewhere. 

Hope you're all doing ok... sending you all lots of    and    xx


----------



## suzie1time

Wynnie, it must be hard being at work and trying to act all normal when you can only think of one thing. Keep your chin up Hun. Sending you lots of PMA!     x


----------



## toria77

Aww wynnie. It's tough going back to work. We aren't a busy surgery, dad's slowing down, which is good but it's giving me loads of time to think about things! Stay strong, remember PMA.


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Toria,  sending you lots of     , I am still on maternity leave with DS which also gives me time to think a lot, not very helpful at the 2WW    Hang in there.

Wynnie,  also sending you lots of PMA and     , we need to help the precious cargo now and all we can do is to think positive (easier said than done!)  We are all here for each other now and in the same boat (or should we call rollercoaster?).

Bluebell, thinking about you and really hoping    the bleeding has stopped.

Susie, your 2WW is a long one, 16 days would drive me    !!!  I think the weekends of the 2WW are worse than weekdays, at least when I was working as I could keep my mind busy and interact with people who had no clue about tx.  I hope the week flies for you (and all of us), hang in there       Are you working now at the 2WW?

Lizchill, I agree with you, this 2WW is the torture of the modern days, too bad nobody invented a womb window so we could spy all the activity inside!!!  Enjoy the time off this week. Are you watching movies, chilling out?

Rach,  the link is great, thanks for that!

Hi to Ali Cachia, Daisy, Holy, StaceyJayne and everyone else.  Please let's try to be positive now, we went through the hard part of EC now our precious cargos need our positive energy.  

AFM, trying as much as possible to stay positive.  DH today said he is in panic of twins and I got really upset.  I said this is the time I need his support and if there are two, great, we will manage 3 children, we both decided to do 2 embryo transfer and now he regrets    .  Anyway, I think he realized and apologized later, said he was being selfish and we would be blessed with one or two.  I so hope this tx works   .  

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi xx


----------



## toria77

Thanks Gabi, i thought the wait before tx was bad but this is beyond bad. Wouldn't it be nice if we could sleep until test date! Lol x


----------



## suzie1time

Hi gabi & tori,

Yes a tummy window or sleeping til OTD would be great!

I'm not at work for my TWW and I'm pleased cos everyone knows at work. They've been really supportive but I can do without any daily questions.

Gabi, think your DP just had a little wobble. twins would be fab!!! I'd have to be picked up off the floor if I end up having twins but we also had 2 put back  x x x


----------



## Wynnie

Gabi - thanks for the lovely long post! I would    my husband too if he said that! Like Suzie said - he just had a little wobble and would be over the moon if you were lucky enough to have twins! 

I'm actually having v stressful day at work...struggling to find the easiest options.  glad your day is quite stress free Toria - jealous of you Gabi and Suzie.  Make the most of your time off. 

Hope you're all ok... I have still got AF pains and am v pre-menstrual. 

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## rach81

Hi everyone

Hope everybody is ok today.

Gabi - naughty DP! Just a little wobble as everybody else says, im sure my DP has them too but he wouldnt say anything to me!!

Im back at work today following over a week off. Cannot concentrate at all, luckily its been quiet so far! 

Iv been very naughty and been out to buy 2 HPT im soooo tempted to do one today but it will only be 9dp 3dt!!! Do you think I would get a result yet? It says it can be used upto 4 days before AF is due. I know I definately wont be able to wait until Saturday   
I had some major hot flushes last night in bed and this morning, never felt anything like them, has anyone else had these?  iv also turned into an obsessive knicker checker!!!!!

I never quite realised just how tough this 2ww would be, its lovely to be sharing it with you all though, im sure I would be 100x more   without you girls!!

xx


----------



## toria77

Hi rach. I'm pretty sure it's too early to test. Please please please don't be tempted. It often causes more heartache than not! I'm testing monday and have decided not to buy them until Sunday so won't be tempted. x


----------



## bright skies

Hi all not posted before but wanted to join you all as am in middle of 2ww! Had ET 21st march so one week to go! Due to do test on 4th april. This is my second round of icsi so am praying it works this time. Have had loads of back pain and some left/right cramps possibly ovaries? don't think it AF but you never know!  good luck everyone


----------



## rach81

Toria77 - You have talked me out of it, I might test on Friday instead of saturday though as I have to work saturday morning! Im just so scared of going to the loo and finding AF has arrived...

gotta keep    this 2nd week is much harder than the first


----------



## rach81

Brightskies - welcome to the forum, I have found it soo helpful during this horrible wait! I had some back pain as well but seems to have dissapeared now along with the cramps. sending lots of   

xx


----------



## lilywang

Hi ladies

I am lily. I had one embryo 4 cell day2 tranferred back on Tuesday 22nd. 

My OTD is April 4th. I hope that I can share the interesting moments with your girls  

Good luck to everyone here! I live in Richmond. Anybody live close? Maybe we can meet up for a drink in such lovely sunshine)
xxx


----------



## Alison75

Dear rach81,

Stay away from the HPT's!!!!   .  I know it's easier said than done but I have now learnt the hard way!

My OTD is alo on sat 2nd April, but I was unable to resist the wait and tested on sunday - 8dp 5dt, and this morning - 9dp 5dt and both were huge, BFN's.  I am really disappointed and so is my poor DH but testing early just makes things worse... We are now so confused, wondering if I tested too early, or whether the thick single line is there to stay.  

I follow the Feb/March cycle buddies and some ladies tested as early as I did and got a second faint line which grew stronger every day, but remember we are all different, with different cycles and varying OTD's despite similar ET dates, and there is clearly a reason why they give us the OTD they do!!

Now that I have caved in I am going to be testing every day until saturday, but I can assure you I don't feel any better for doing it.  I am now just able to manage my expectations a little more and get used to the idea that sadly this time round it's not meant to be.

Please, please keep positive    and resist the temptation! (I am still hoping to see that BFP..)


----------



## suzie1time

Welcome lilywang & bright skies. 

It's going to be an interesting week! And a long one!!!! But we're in it together  

Rach, resist the urge to test early cos you may get a false negative and you'll be devastated. I think the day before your test date would be ok though  

I've contemplated testing in Wednesday instead of Friday but if AF doesn't arrive, I think I'll wait... Stay in my PUPO state as long as possible  

Oh and the AF symptoms are a side effect of the meds. I've had terrible hot flushes & PMT & cramps but they're all side effects. Try to stay positive everyone    

Alison, good words of advice Hun and hopefully you did test too early. Have my fingers crossed for you x x x

X


----------



## toria77

Welcome bright skies and lily.                                        Good girl rach, you know it makes sense. I may give in and test on Sunday. Arrg should listen to my own advice!


----------



## rach81

Ok..Ok ladies, I wont test until at least Friday  

Your right it is going to be a looooooong week but we have to stay strong and positive for each other as well as for our little embies.

Alison75 - I have just been googling testing early and there are loads of women who tested at the same time as you did 9dp 5dt and were negative and didnt get a positive until day 12 which is probably your OTD day anyway. I wouldnt get disheartened just yet hun and we will all be   that you get a 2nd line.

suzie1time - I didnt realise hot flushes were a side effect of the meds as well! I hardly slept last night I kept feeling like i was on fire and the same this morning. I have been ok for a few hours now though! Iv never had them before and I dont want them again! If you test on Wednesday then Im going to test on Thursday   I like the idea of being PUPO for as long as possible though  

Lilywang - Hi and welcome to the forum   

Toria77 -   no!! We should have a pact and whoever breaks it makes the rest of us test early!!! 

Does anybody watch one born every minute?


----------



## Wynnie

Oh yes, the hot flushes are a beauty... !!!!! 

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Wynnie

OMG - just found this and it has brightened my day! 

For all of you who have / are experiencing AF pains like me...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0


----------



## Alison75

Ah thanks Rachel81 for those reassuring words  

I now have enough positive energy to see me through the week!

Yes, I have watched One Born every minute quite a few times..


----------



## toria77

Hi, no i've never watched it. Think i would rather stay ignorant to the whole birth thing. I had an emergency c section with the twins and had a low lying placenta so it would've always been a section.


----------



## suzie1time

I'm addicted to 'one born every minute' it's on tonight!


----------



## blueBell2010

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know bleeding as not stopped so looks like it's all over for me this time.  Thanks for all your nice messages yesterday and I wish you all the best of luck for your test days    

BB xxx


----------



## rach81

Hi bluebell, im really sorry hun, was really hoping that the bleeding would stop for you    

xxx


----------



## suzie1time

Ah bluebell, so sorry Hun     x


----------



## rach81

Im totally addicted to one born every minute too, I used to really fear giving birth but after watching that I feel a lot better!!!  

Can you believe my boyfriend has just called me saying "I cant wait any longer, can we test tonight"!! Hes supposed to be the strong one   Dont worry though ladies, I will convince him otherwise!!

xx


----------



## suzie1time

Hi arch, me too but I've been told that I'd need a stitch so would have to have a section. I don't mind though.

Oh no! Tell you boyfriend NO!   x


----------



## Alison75

Dear Bluebell,

So sorry to hear your news.   

xx


----------



## kuga

Hello Girls

Am feeling a bit better today with my cold as had a few hours sleep yesterday afternoon which really helped.

I have been having really bad hot flushes, just at night in bed & my DH says I am like a radiator.  I got them when I was doing the injections & D/R & I do remember getting them last time, but don't get through the day.

Yes I am a big fan of One Born every minute, I am sure it is not helping me but I am just curious about birth, as I have never experienced before, but if I ever do I may regret watching this programme.

sorry to her your news Bluebell, have you done your test to make sure as I have heard & been told that people can bleed & still be pregnant.  One of the girls I made friends with on here started bleeding last month, the week before her test & was sure it hadn't worked & did her test & got a BFP.  You never know just trying to be on the more positive side.

I didn't test early last time & I won't this time as I like the idea of being pupo aswell, the longer the better but must admit it is harder the second time around on the 2ww.


----------



## toria77

oh bluebell. Sorry to hear you're still bleeding. That happened to me last time but i still tested when i should as had heard of lots of ladies who bled and still got BFP.


----------



## blueBell2010

Awe Toria sorry you had this last time   We are still clinging onto hope that we might still get a Bfp I only have the bleeding and none of the other AF symptoms I usually would, ever the optimist me so I'll continue with the gel as told and still defo go to the clinic on friday to test  

I love that one born every minute but my DP asks me not to watch it as I end up a blubbering wreak


----------



## Daisy11

Hi all

Bluebell your not on your own looks like its all over here too    

Full blown bleed and really painful cramps.  Will still do my test on Saturday - miracles can happen.    

Good luck to everyone else.  Hoping for lots of BFP's for you all.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blueBell2010

Awe I'm so sorry Daisy I know exactly how your feeling hunni    it's not over for us, we just need to try and stay positive and hope.   to you.  There are ladies who still got their bfp .

XX


----------



## toria77

Aww daisy sorry to hear you're bleeding too.   that you still get the positive you want. x


----------



## Wynnie

Sorry Bluebell and Daisy...    it's not AF and some other wondrous reason... x


----------



## GabiFR

Bluebell, Daisy,  I am thinking positive for you two and sending lots of       .  Hang in there, we are here for you.

rach, no early testing      !!!!!!!!

DH is an angel now and said it would be great to have a big family, men try to understand them!!!

love,
Gabi


----------



## toria77

Hi Gabi, my DP keeps joking that the 2 we've had put back will split!!!! OMG could you imagine having quads on top of the twins I already have!!! I def think he's lost the plot  

Oh well of to my slimming, sorry healthy eating plan, club tonight. Not looking forward to it as not only have I had a bad week, everyone will be asking when I will find out!!! Me and DP have decided to tell no-one, except you lovely ladies on here. Doing something this 'public' I think we deserve a bit of secrecy!!!

Tor x


----------



## GabiFR

tor, we also decided to go super secret this time, nobody knows, I can't stand the pressure, questions etc.  I am finding it a lot better than my previous attempts when we told parents etc.  How old are your twins now?
Gabi xx


----------



## Jen xx

hey ladies

aww ive told very few too..

been off work for 2 weeks, back tomorro and have told them ive not had treatment yet so they dont question me..

dont wanna be questioned especially if we dont get the results we want..

dont wanna have to explain to people wats happenin..

there is one girl in work who i no hates the thought of me havin tx never mind it workin..so selfish on her part yet she makes no secret of it grrrr!!

anyway hope all u lovely ladies are keepin     

and il       that each of us get exactly wat we wish for

Jenna xx


----------



## suzie1time

Aw daisy, thinking of you too Hun x x x


----------



## bright skies

Hi rach 81 thanks, I had terrible pain today but easing off now so fingers crossed. Meeting a friend for coffee tomorrow so hopefully be nice to do something normal!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Welcome to the thread bright skies and lilywang

Bluebell and Daisy, so sorry to read your postings today i will keep hoping for your BFP's

Just to say i was drawn in on my first cycle as a few of my cycle buddies had tested around day 9 and got bfp so i thought ooh why not, and got a bfn, tested every day and all bfn and the bloods on day 14 said BFP even tho the peestick said bfn, drove myself round the bend and back!

Mind on my 2nd cycle i didnt learn  

sending lots of   to all

Em


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi Ladies 

im not loving this 2ww , im getting to worried as my af came on 10dpt last time and im now on 9 dpt and ihave now got sore (o) (o)'s tonight  

how is everybody else feeling ?? xxx


----------



## toria77

Hi Gabi. The twins will be 5 im May. They asked for a sibling last year so I'm hoping I can tell them this year that it's gonna happen. No pressure then!! lol

Tor x


----------



## CarolinaT

Hi Holly just had et today with icsi testing on the 8th can you please add me to your list
Lots of love and good luck wish's to everyone xx


----------



## Lizchil

STACEYJAYNE

Hi love, im the same, worrying cos i got my AF 11dpt last year, and im 11dpt tomorrow, getting AF symptoms, so worrying, its torture !!!!!


----------



## suzie1time

This is the longest wait I've ever had!!!!

Still tryingto be positive  

X


----------



## belkel

so ladies how are you all getting on? feeling?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome to CarolinaT
lots of luck honey and 

Lizchil  that AF stays away for almost a yr for you, it is nerve wracking isnt it even more so when you get to a certain point 

Thinking of you all especially Bluebell and Daisy   for a wee miracle come OTD 

 to all

Em


----------



## Alison75

Morning ladies!

Am now also starting to get AF symptoms of light but lingering period pains!  No sore boobs but as AF was meant to grace me around about yesterday (EC was exactly 2 weeks ago yesterday on 14th), I reckon it is not far off... Hmmm... ...does anyone know any ancient chants or magic spells to ward it off ?!!!   

I did my test again this morning, at 5:10 am (couldn't sleep) and it was a BFN.  I used Clear Blue to mix things up for a change, thinking it might help!  I then did it again with Morrison's own brand a few hours later, and again I saw a very thick BFN.     but fingers crossed it will come right on Saturday!!

Am staying positive   

Am thinking of all you ladies out there, and praying you all get BFP's


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Oh alison ( big hugs )

Im have af pains today aswell , yesterday day my (o) (o)'s hurst but today there ok , and i feel really sicky today!

im now on 10 DPT which is when my af came on my last tx

Fingers crossed to all of you that are doing your tests today.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzie1time

Alison,   to you. Hope you're just testing early   your result changes on Saturday x x x

Everyone else, please try not to test early  

PMA! X


----------



## toria77

Morning all. Alison   keep positive.      Stacey, i'm only 5 days post ET and have been getting all kinds of weird pains. I think i bled 9 days post ET last time so i too am really worried. Try to stay  .


----------



## bimbobell

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join you, I'm on 2WW and OTD is 9th April.  EC was on 21st March and had a 3 day transfer.  Not really got any symptoms anymore, (.)(.) where v sore initally but that's all gone now and get the occassional mild cramp but nothing that you'd notice unless you were micro analysing it (and I am!!).

Holly - please can you add me to the list.

BB


----------



## Missy Melody

Morning everyone  

We've decided that we are going to hold out and wait until the full 2weeks are up, fighting off any temptations completely. Im just going to enjoy each day and moment of wondering what each little flutter means! Eeeek, how am I gunna hold out?! I'm soooooo excited! I haven't even got over my first week yet!

Last night I had a few funny feelings going on, kind've like early af feelings but not quite, if this makes sense! The amount of fluids im drinking, I've never weed so much! Like you Toria, I'm now 5days post ET. 

bimbobell, welcome  

Not many sleeps left for you Suzie, lucky lady!!
    to everybody

Hugz n kisses to you all

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## toria77

Hi Melody. I've got 6 more sleeps to go and i'm getting soooo impatient. I won't test early, not buying test until Sunday. I keep rubbing my tummy and asking they to stick so hopefully they're listening to me. My mum saw a psychic recently and he said he saw me with a 3rd child and my nan was saying congratulations! God i hope he was right! x


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Hi everyone, please can I join. I had to blasts transferred yesterday with an OTD date of 6th April. This is my 3rd attempt, so although I've done the two week wait before, I really need support. First time round I got to OTD day without bleeding but got bfn, 2nd attempt I started to bleed two days before OTD and got bfn. Everything to play for this time as had my progesterone increased and having clexane, aspirin and pred to try and cover all bases. I didn't sleep a wink last night and I'm already analysing every twinge. Does anyone know when implantation is likely to occur following a day 5 transfer?

Goodluck to all, I'm praying hard for everyone.

Shelly x


----------



## toria77

Welcome Shelley. I think implantation can occur anytime between days 5 and 12 after fertilisation. I'm now on day 8 so hoping mine have or will implant soon. x


----------



## Missy Melody

Oh Toria, how excitin, I must have my days in a muddle,when did you have your ET? Ive got a big massive huge 9 sleeps left grrrrr! I remember now, you were a couple of days before me when I first posted  

I think ive got everything in a muddle now, about what's happened to who, it's hard to keep up isn't it.

Each day, something is different, or do we just think it is?! I keep looking back over the past posts trying to see what happened to those with BFP on their 2ww. No wonder I'm all over the place  

shellyhitchin2, welcome and plenty of     

One of the ladies posted a really useful link abut the 2ww and all to look out for the other day, I'll try and find it and repost.

Hugz n kisses

Xoxox


----------



## Missy Melody

« previous next »
ADD BOOKMARK
NOTIFY
MARK UNREAD
SEND THIS TOPIC
PRINT
Pages: [1] Go Down
AuthorTopic: 2WW ~ FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS (Read 75655 times)
2 Members and 1 Guest are viewing this topic.
LizzyB
Charter VIP

Posts: 5220
0 credits
View Inventory
Send Money To LizzyB
Bubbles 8526
Click to Blow
Gender: 
BMI Chiltern

2WW ~ FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
« on: 13/03/07, 13:46 »

Hi there and welcome to the 2WW

Below is a list of Frequently Asked Questions on the 2WW Board.

Many thanks to Natasha (Minxy) for providing a huge amount of
support and advice....many of the answers have been collated
from her invaluable responses to many members of this site.

This is also a work in progress.....more information will be added
in time and of course if there are any questions you would like
adding please IM me.

Lizzy xxx

• The information provided on this site is designed to support, not replace, the relationship
that exists between a patient/site visitor and his/her existing physician

• Some posts contain unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk
or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites 
« Last Edit: 24/04/07, 19:00 by LizzyB »
Report to moderator Logged
i'm39, DH 45, ttc 3 years, dx endo ~ laps and laser tx. About to start IUI when i conceived naturally.

Kitty May born 02/01/04. Love, luck and babydust to all. m/c 01/09/08

I'M ON PINK PAGES (Baby Content) ~ CLICK HERE

WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO FERTILITY FRIENDS AND HELP US GROW?
CLICK HERE 
LizzyB
Charter VIP

Posts: 5220
0 credits
View Inventory
Send Money To LizzyB
Bubbles 8526
Click to Blow
Gender: 
BMI Chiltern

Re: 2WW ~ Frequently Asked Questions
« Reply #1 on: 13/03/07, 13:54 »

Implantation Bleeding

What is Implantation Bleeding?
Implantation bleeding is lighter than menstrual bleeding, and consists of pink or brown colored blood. Implantation bleeding occurs when the trophoblast, or tissue that surrounds the egg, attaches to the endometrium and slowly eats its way into the lining. As it does so, it eats through the mother's blood vessels, forming blood lakes within itself. When these blood lakes form near the surface of the trophoblast, they often cause implantation bleeding.

Remember, the difference between period and implantation bleeding is the amount; implantation bleeding is considerably lighter than menstrual bleeding. Menses and implantation bleeding should be different enough so that you can tell. Here are some frequently asked questions about spotting:

When does implantation bleeding occur? 
In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo so with assisted conception you need to take into account how old embies were when put back eg day 2 transfer, day 3 transfer etc. Only once embies have reached blastocyst stage at approx 5 days will they be ready to start implanting.

What does implantation bleeding look like? 
Implantation bleeding signs are a light pink or brown colored spotting

Can I still get a BFP if I don't have an Implantation Bleed?
Yes.....absolutely. Symptoms vary enormously and there are many people on the site who have had BFPs with no spotting/bleeding at all.

Useful Links:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67298.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48236.0;viewResults
Report to moderator Logged
i'm39, DH 45, ttc 3 years, dx endo ~ laps and laser tx. About to start IUI when i conceived naturally.

Kitty May born 02/01/04. Love, luck and babydust to all. m/c 01/09/08

I'M ON PINK PAGES (Baby Content) ~ CLICK HERE

WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO FERTILITY FRIENDS AND HELP US GROW?
CLICK HERE 
LizzyB
Charter VIP

Posts: 5220
0 credits
View Inventory
Send Money To LizzyB
Bubbles 8526
Click to Blow
Gender: 
BMI Chiltern

Re: 2WW ~ Frequently Asked Questions
« Reply #2 on: 13/03/07, 13:55 »
Testing

Do I need a blood test or can I use a HPT?
The BETA hcg blood tests are qualitative which means they check the actual level of hcg in the blood.

An HPT detects to see if there's a certain amount of hcg in the urine...many will only show +ve if there's a level of around 25 miu or more, although some may detect as low as 10 miu, it depends on the actual hpt. However, even tests that say you can use early as they're more sensitive are only about 65-69% accurate when used early.

With a blood test checking the level of hcg hormone in the blood they will be able to detect much earlier as they will obviously show the actual amount eg whether its only 1 miu or 301 miu etc etc so are obviously way more sensitive than a peestick !!

The hcg hormone is released from the embryo once its implanted...so it would depend on whether early or late implantation (which happens around 5-12dpo in natural conception...with assisted such as ivf then you need to take into account how old embie was when put back). So if early implantation then some women may get +ve result on HPT early but if late implantation then may not show until at least 14 days after transfer (or ovulation if natural conception)...but with hcg blood test then would be able to detect the level of hormone even a day or so after implantation.

When should I test?
Most clinics advise to test around 14 days after ET although they do tend to vary. If you have had blastocysts transferred you will probably be asked to test after approx 10 days as the embryo is older when it is transferred.

How long before HCG is out of my system?
The HCG injection can stay in your body for approx 10-14 days but obviously we all eliminate the drugs from our systems at different rates. As a very basic approximation, 1000iu of pregnyl eliminated from body per day so gives you a rough idea.

Can I test early?
It doesn't matter that the hcg injection may have left your body...its whether theres enough hcg released from the implanted embryo for the HPT to detect. Implantation happens around 5-12 dpo and only once its complete will the hcg hormone be released. If you have late implantation then it may not show up on an HPT. The reason clinics give you testing dates is because you're far more likely to get an accurate result then. The possiblity of a false result may cause added stress at an already anxious time but it is ultimately up to personal choice.

Useful links:

http://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html
Report to moderator Logged
i'm39, DH 45, ttc 3 years, dx endo ~ laps and laser tx. About to start IUI when i conceived naturally.

Kitty May born 02/01/04. Love, luck and babydust to all. m/c 01/09/08

I'M ON PINK PAGES (Baby Content) ~ CLICK HERE

WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO FERTILITY FRIENDS AND HELP US GROW?
CLICK HERE 
LizzyB
Charter VIP

Posts: 5220
0 credits
View Inventory
Send Money To LizzyB
Bubbles 8526
Click to Blow
Gender: 
BMI Chiltern

Re: 2WW ~ Frequently Asked Questions
« Reply #3 on: 15/03/07, 08:56 »
Food and Drink

What should I eat on the 2WW?

The usual advice is to eat as though you are pregnant so a fairly healthy balanced diet. It's also important to drink 2-3 litres of water. This helps flush out the empty follicles which will keep filling with blood & helps prevent OHSS as well as flush out all the drugs from treatment & during EC...and obviously ensure you're hydrated.

http://www.food.gov.uk/multimedia/pdfs/life02eatingwhenpregnant.pdf

Why do people suggest Pineapple Juice?
Pineapple contains selenium...and selenium (an anti-oxident) helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it is thought to aid implantation. Pineapple also contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions (many people, especially in Asian cultures, suggest eating fresh pineapple to induce labour if overdue)....however, during processing this delicate enzyme is destroyed which is why its ok to drink pineapple juice in moderation when ttc or pg but not to eat fresh pineapple/pineapple pieces etc .

The preferred juice to drink is fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate"....although not the best, its still ok to drink "from concentrate"...all this means is that the pineapple pulp has been frozen or freeze dried for exportation and then reconstituted with water.

A small glass of pineapple juice a day is supposed to be good but there are also many other food sources richer in selenium than pineapple (brazil nuts included!)

This link provides some info on selenium & a list of food souces:

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp
Report to moderator Logged
i'm39, DH 45, ttc 3 years, dx endo ~ laps and laser tx. About to start IUI when i conceived naturally.

Kitty May born 02/01/04. Love, luck and babydust to all. m/c 01/09/08

I'M ON PINK PAGES (Baby Content) ~ CLICK HERE

WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO FERTILITY FRIENDS AND HELP US GROW?
CLICK HERE 
LizzyB
Charter VIP

Posts: 5220
0 credits
View Inventory
Send Money To LizzyB
Bubbles 8526
Click to Blow
Gender: 
BMI Chiltern

Re: 2WW ~ Frequently Asked Questions
« Reply #4 on: 24/04/07, 18:57 »
Pregnancy Symptoms

Thanks to Sue MJ for finding this info on early pregnancy symptoms.

We're all guilty of it, in our 2ww - as we know we have our lovely embies on board, we assume that our bodies will suddenly start kicking out all the pregancy hormones and we should all be feeling something 'positive' to say 'YES' we're definately pregnant!

Well, I've been trying to think a bit logically about this (OK, have the occasional blip - where logic just goes out of the window!). Lets face it, we have our embies put back between 2-5 days post EC, well the day of EC, is classed as the day of Ovulation, so you then need to allow 6-10 days post ovulation, for the embies to implant (or there abouts anyway!). Once implanted, it's not suddenly going to produce mountains of hormones, these will build up over the coming weeks, or months, at which point you may then expect the various symptoms (bare in mind, many women don't experience any symptoms at all!).

I think we are all so desperate for some sign, that our imaginations run wild, we analyse every twinge, every bit of tiredness etc......

So, not sure if this is helping anyone, but I've found the following information about Early pregnancy Symptoms, which I think has to be the most down to earth stuff I've read;

Q: What are typical early pregnancy symptoms and pregnancy signs? Can I feel the pregnancy signs and symptoms before missing my period?

Many women have typical pregnancy symptoms even before they miss their period. However, most of the typical pregnancy symptoms and signs are directly related to the pregnancy hormone hCG. Small amounts of hCG enter the blood stream several days after implantation, about 8-10 days after ovulation. Thus, typical pregnancy symptoms typically do not appear until the hCG has reached sufficient levels which is about 1-2 weeks after you miss your period (3-4 weeks after ovulation, or 2-3 weeks after implantation), at a time when the hCG has risen enough. Nothing will really confirm a pregnancy except a positive pregnancy test.
The first symptoms and the time of their appearance are listed here:

Temperature drop (dip) on Implantation day
Implantation bleeding or spottinga slight staining of a pink or brown color on average 8-10 days after ovulation))
Lower abdominal cramps
A positive blood HCG pregnancy test: About 10 days after fertilization/ovulation
An elevated bbt curve for 15+ days without a menstrual period
A missed menstrual period (amenorrhea):
A positive urine pregnancy test (HPT): As early as 10-14 days after ovulation/fertilization or 3-4 days after implantation. The more sensitive the HPT the earlier the pregnancy test will be positive.
Nausea: as early as 2-4 weeks after ovulation (BrJObGyn 1989b;96:1304)
Nipple or breast tenderness: 3-4 weeks after conception
Fatigue: 3-10 weeks after conception
Vomiting: 3-10 weeks after conception
Food cravings: 1-2 months after conception
Frequent urination: usually after 1-2 months
Softening of cervix: usually not before 6 weeks after LMP
Constipation: later on
Lower back pain: later on
Darkening of areola (breast nipple): After 14 weeks
Fetal heart beat on sonogram: 8-9 weeks after conception
Fetal movements: 16+ weeks after conception
The Link for this site is;

http://www.babymed.com/docs/english/21.asp

Hope you find this useful - so lets stop stressing!!! Remember everyone is different and there are many pregnant people that were convinced they were not pregnant and thought af was about to arrive any moment!

Take care all,

Love,

Sue 

This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.
« Last Edit: 25/11/08, 09:11 by LizzyB »
Report to moderator Logged
i'm39, DH 45, ttc 3 years, dx endo ~ laps and laser tx. About to start IUI when i conceived naturally.

Kitty May born 02/01/04. Love, luck and babydust to all. m/c 01/09/08

I'M ON PINK PAGES (Baby Content) ~ CLICK HERE

WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO FERTILITY FRIENDS AND HELP US GROW?
CLICK HERE 
LizzyB
Charter VIP

Posts: 5220
0 credits
View Inventory
Send Money To LizzyB
Bubbles 8526
Click to Blow
Gender: 
BMI Chiltern

Re: 2WW ~ FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
« Reply #5 on: 20/04/08, 19:45 »
EMBRYO GRADING

Day 1 Check eggs for fertilization (the presence of two pronuclei or PN's)
Day 2 Embryos at the 4-cell or more stage of development
Day 3 Embryos at the 8-cell or more stage of development
Day 4 Embryos at the compacted morula (16-32 cell) stage
Day 5 Embryos at the blastocyst stage of development

...Critical points in development are (1) fertilization, (2) 4 to 8 cell stage and (3) morula to blastocyst stage.

With regards to grading, some clinics use the reverse scale so that Grade 4 is best...you would need to check with your own clinic and some clinics don't grade at all...

Numeric grading systems for multicell embryos usually have 4 levels (this showing Grade 1 as best):

Grade 1: even cell division, no fragmentation
Grade 2: even cell division, small fragmentation
Grade 3: uneven cell division, moderate fragmentation
Grade 4: uneven cell division, excessive fragmentation

Blastocysts are graded differently with a number and two letters.

The number refers to the degree of expansion of the blastocyst (1 is the least expanded, 6 is the most expanded). The first letter (A,B, or C) refers to the quality of the inner cell mass (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the baby) and the second letter (A, B, or C) refers to the quality of the trophectoderm (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the placenta).

Sometimes the laboratory uses the reversed scale where a grade 4 embryo is equivalent to a grade 1 embryo on the above scale. Check with your lab

And here's some more info...

http://www.ivf-bath.co.uk/treatments/embryo_grading.htm

However, lower grades and less cells doesn't necessarily mean that won't implant, just as higher grades can't guarantee success...

This website shows pictures of the different embryos and uses the reverse grading where grade 4 is best...

http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryos.htm

Many clinics will also only freeze grade 1 embies so usually an embie with more than 2 cells. The problem is that embies are so fragile and with the thawing process they can sometimes lose cells...so if only 2 cell embie frozen then it may not survive the thaw...although some do so would also depend on whether there was any fragmentation...

Some women may only get 3 or so eggs and some may have "lower" grade embryos but still go on to get that much wanted BFP......whilst others may get lots of eggs and "high" grade embies and BFN...there really are no guarantees sadly which is why it's probably best not to dwell too much on it.

This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.
Report to moderator Logged
i'm39, DH 45, ttc 3 years, dx endo ~ laps and laser tx. About to start IUI when i conceived naturally.

Kitty May born 02/01/04. Love, luck and babydust to all. m/c 01/09/08

I'M ON PINK PAGES (Baby Content) ~ CLICK HERE

WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO FERTILITY FRIENDS AND HELP US GROW?
CLICK HERE 
ADD BOOKMARK
NOTIFY
MARK UNREAD
SEND THIS TOPIC
PRINT
Pages: [1] Go Up
« previous next »
Infertility and Fertility Support » Treatment support » Ladies in Waiting (2ww) (Moderator: holly17) » 2WW ~ FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
LINK TO CALENDAR
Jump to:


----------



## Missy Melody

Oooer! I'm not very good at sending a link am I ha ha, I've copied an pasted the lot and look what's happened! Please forgive me!!
I think I'm going to take the dog out for a walk and take my head out for a wobble, be back later
Xoxox


----------



## serenmai29

Hey ladies can I now join the ladies in waiting club. I had 2 blasts transferred yesterday and now am wiling away the days til test day on the 8th April. It's the most random date in the world as it's not actually 14 days from anything lol but I guess the doctors know what they are doing. I'm right there with you toria with talking to the embryos. I've been discussing their new home lots and requesting they lease for at least nine months . Dh has been doing the same but insists on talking at my belly button insisting it's a direct link it has nothing to do with the fact I can't bare any one going near my belly button. Weird I know now you have a idea of how much weirder I now am with masses of hormones inside me







. I am quite reassured after reading your posts girls I'm not the only one looking out for signs. Thought I was going a little crazy.

Hope we're all feeling positive today. Ladies spring has sprung and I've a good feeling our embryos will be the bfp we all desperately want.


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Thanks everyone for the welcome.     for goodluck all round - I want April to break the record for BFP's.


Serenmai: it is really odd we both had 2,  5 day blasts transfered yesterday but have test dates 2 days apart? 


afm, I insist that my husband gives me a lucky tummy rub at night and again in the morning so the babies know there daddy loves them. I've also been talking to my belly non stop today, so we are all equally mad around here. 


TMI warning, following transfer yesterday I had the most awful constipation - I know i'm probably being silly, but you don't think straining on the loo can harm the embryos do you?   


Having twinges today, that if they were in 48 hours i would be convinced were implantation pains - this drives you completely nuts doesn't it.    


Take care
Shelly
x


----------



## toria77

Hi Melody. I had Ec on 21st and Et on 24th. Test date is 4th April. Arrgg! Soooo long to wait!


----------



## suzie1time

The waiting is the absolute worst, isn't it


----------



## toria77

Hey Suzie at least you only have 3 days left. I've got 6! x


----------



## suzie1time

I'm terrified of my test date though! It's a negative, I'd rather not know. Everyone thinks I'm being strong for not testing early, but Im not, I'm a total scardy cat!!! X


----------



## toria77

I think i'm the same. Want the day to come quickly but really really scared about getting a negative! Think i'm gonna be a nervous wreck waiting for lines to appear! x


----------



## suzie1time

Me too! And the test they've given me isn't a pee stick, you have to get it in this little pot and use a dropper! A. how am I going to pee in that tiny pot? And B. Where do I get a dropper from


----------



## toria77

Last time i did a test i was worried i'd miss the stick so i used one of my kids paint pots! It was easier than i thought. You might be able to get a dropper from the chemist! x


----------



## suzie1time

Oh I never thought of that!!! I'll try there but not til the night before. The test might include a dropper but I don't want to open it and check....


----------



## toria77

If it needs one then it should come with one. I say should coz you never know. They come up with these great ideas but don't always think it through! Lol xx


----------



## suzie1time

That's true! As if this time isn't bad enough without having to aim your pee as well!


----------



## toria77




----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi ladies
Bad news for me today appears AF has arrive  , both devastated. Clung on to the fact that it might be spotting as phoned the clinic and advised this can happen however it's heavy now with all period symptoms.. Gutted didn't even
Get to otd. Oh well it is the first time so have 2 more goes. Good luck to you all with yours and hope lots of you do get BFP this time round xx


----------



## suzie1time

Aw teena, I'm so sorry     x


----------



## toria77

Oh Teena. Sending you big  . When was your OTD? May be clutching at straws but you could still test. x


----------



## blueBell2010

So sorry Teena   Same for me started heavy bleeding (although it is considerably less today) on Sunday but no other AF symptoms, I'm still trying to look on the positive side that I'm one of those people that weird things happen to and    it might still work out.  Have a little look around there are some positive stories which helps lift the spirits.  

Big   to you

BB xx


----------



## Dancingtiptoe1

Teena, i'm so sorry to hear your news. It's the most devasting thing to start bleeding before test date. I hope that it's not your AF and  that come test date its a BFP.  I know it's hard to think that, but there is a bit of hope. I've read some amazing stories on this message board. Hope you survive the next few days. Lots of hugs.  


Ladies - i'm new to this thread. Holly can you please add me on? My test date is 7th April and i had ICSI. Thanks. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all and praying for all of us.     

DancingTipToe. xx


----------



## serenmai29

Teena I'm so sorry.  This short sentence doesn't seem enough but just know that out here in cyber world there are lots of people thinking of you.   make sure you take time to look after yourself.

Toria and suzee I can empathise with peeing on sticks I'm very worried about doing the actual test.  The peeing the pot way apparently with a dip stick is the best.  My clinic have told us that old school testing is what should be doing and should stay away completely from the digital type.  Much to dh disgust he's a bit of IT geek and well that digital would be the best but hey not for us  

I'm only on day 2 and it feels like the days take ages to go by. I'm hoping all my positive thinking will spend up the process.

Has any one been given any dietary do's or don'ts my clinic have said pretty much get back to it including sex if we wanted too.  Don't think it's something we're going to chance even if it is our wedding anniversary today.  This is just too precious has anyone else had surprising advice?


----------



## suzie1time

Hey serenmai, I'm not chancing sex either and don't much feel like it with all the progesterone action up there. It'll be worth missing anniversary sex in the end. My clinic said to avoid it for at least a week and the zita west book says for the whole TWW x


----------



## Teena_Russell

Thanks girls for all your lovely messages it does help. I was just telling DP about it as he came home from work early for cuddles. Clinic have said carry on with crinone and call tomorrow as too early to test (should be testing on Sunday) but I just know this I'd AF. All the symptoms now tucked up in bed with beanie bag and hello and cuppa made by dp.. Not all bad. For those of you like me who are bleeding we can but hope and to those of you waiting to test good luck x


----------



## Wynnie

Sorry Teena, take care and do still test on your OTD...just incase.  Thinking of you and sending big hugs xx


----------



## Alison75

Teena - my heart goes out to you.  It's utterly devastating. 

Please look after yourself as much as possible so that you can get strong again for the next round.  It will happen. xxx  

BlueBell - also so sorry to hear about your AF; but keep positive.  I really hope everything works out for you  

Dancing Tip Toes - welcome to the 2WW   

Suzie and Serenmai - Sex??  What is that?  It has been sooooo long.  I was also told to give it a miss during the whole 2 WW, as they said it might upset the uterus.


----------



## suzie1time

Yes Alison, I can't remember the last time!!!! If I got a BFP, I still don't think I'd dare do it!!!


----------



## E3021

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please? I had two lovely little blasto frosties put back yesterday and my OTD is 11th April - a full 2WW.
This is our third attempt - two fresh ones before this FET. 
Am doing things differently this time - have taken a week off work and have been on my backside for the last 24 hours. Also changed a few things in my diet and am drinking loads of water. Fingers crossed and praying that this is our time.

Not long to wait for some of you ladies now, am hoping to see lots of BFPs appearing over the next two weeks.

Take care all, hope you find ways to occupy your mind during this loooong fortnight!
xxx


----------



## Daisy11

Hi Teena - really sorry to hear AF has arrived - you seem to be in the same boat as me.  Af arrived for me on Sunday and has been really heavy since.  I will still test on Saturday (and everyday before probably)  But I know in my heart its over.

Take care of yourself - sending you and DH


----------



## rach81

Hi ladies

Iv starting getting AF pains this afternoon and starting bleeding, not too heavy at the moment but I know this is AF and its the end of the road for us    

  to everyone else going through this, its truly heartbreaking.

Good luck to all other girls still waiting to test, lots of     your way

xxx


----------



## suzie1time

Oh Rach not you as well. Ah Hun     x


----------



## Teena_Russell

Rach and anyone else whose af has arrived thinking of you. I've had z damn good cry today think I'm all out of tears. I've dine my crinone gel tonight but not sure of the point really but clinging on to something. Will call clinic tomorrow see where we go from here just want to move on and start preparing for next time. Got DP cooking dinner   nice as got really bad period pain  . Really tempted to have a bath and glass of wine but going to resist until speak to clinic tomorrow. Anyone else at bourn Cambridge by the way. Xx


----------



## Daisy11

Rach - really sorry hun! Sucks doesn't it . Sending loads of


----------



## Lizchil

My heart goes out to you all who have had bleeds today   , its such a torture, the same happened for me last year, somehow you become strong again and start on the journey again, im presently in the 2ww and its pure torture, ive cried loads cant stand the pain and waiting, but hey we have to be strong, determined and positive that we will someday get what we want       and im sure it will happen for all of us one day


----------



## GabiFR

Rach, Teena, Daisy and Bluebell, I am       that the bleeding is just a scare and you have a nice suprise at OTD.  Hang in there.  We are here for you.  

Suzie, forget about this drop malarky, get the clearblue    !!!! 

Toria, how lovely the twins asking for a sibling?  I know a lady here in Norway with 2 sets of twins apparently natural pregnancies, but I doubt it!!!

Hi and welcome to all the newbies, this is a great thread and keep us all from going   at the torturous 2WW.  

AFM, DH is now saying he will be thrilled with twins  , I said I will be so happy if I get pregnant with one, two or more!  I went to the supermarket today and kept looking at expiry dates and thought that OTD cannot be that far away compared to some expiry dates, I am surely going insane in this 2WW!!!  
Let's try to be positive, so far I have been very good but the 2nd half of the 2WW is just starting and that is the hardest for me.

love to all,
Gabi


----------



## suzie1time

Hey gabi, I noticed that too about the expiry dates when I was putting my shopping away at the weekend!

I'm definitely going to buy a clear blue one cos I don't trust the test pack I got from the clinic. They said that the manufacturers have said not to test before day 16 as they can give a false result!! Doesn't really instil confidence does it!!!

I'm staying away from the digital ones though!!! After what I've heard about them on here!

I really feel for the other girls who got their AFs. Lots of   to them x

Chin up everyone x x x


----------



## GabiFR

Suzie,  I used the digital when I got pregnant with Phillip so I am going for the same one   .  First response and clearblue are the best ones as apparently they can pick up less levels of HCG than other tests.  Not long for you though!

Is anyone going to chat here? I went once but saw nobody there  , I left as I am not that    to chat on my own  !


----------



## suzie1time

Hey gabi, I was defo going to get clear blue. Just as a back up.

No not long now. Only 3 more sleeps. I'm   doesn't come before OTD. Then   it's a positive    

I did try the chat once but couldn't get in. I'm whiling away my TWW by watching Dallas!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

mahoosive     to the ladies who have started bleeding      
still sending         

Sending lots of                  

Em


----------



## toria77

to those who are having some bleeding.

  to those testing soon.

AFM I keep swinging from being positive to being realistic!!!! Keep expecting blood everytime I go to the loo (sorry TMI). I think I would be ok if it is neg, there's always  next time but reall really want it to work this time. 

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Tori, I'm exactly the same! Seem to be weeing loads but not sure of its cos AF is on the way or just cos I keep going to the loo to check so just have one cos I'm there. Sorry tmi... X

PMA tori Hun


----------



## Missy Melody

Evening Ladies,

Rach, Teena, Daisy and Bluebell,      

Tor- I'm the same,   one minute really   That I can't feel anything then   when I can't, but then I'm confused when I think I can feel something in my tummy but not sure if it's AF feelings or my li'l uterus adjusting to my li'l miracles in there!   

Suzie -I keep wee in lots but think it myt be the cordial I'm drinking. With regards to which test, the hospital told us to use the clear blue but not the digital

Serenmai- we have a no funny business zone in our house at the mo, only cos Zeta West says! It also makes the 2ww longer!

I've had such a funny day today, went to take the dog for a walk, it started piddlin down before I left so I put on my bigger coat, hat and gloves, left the house without any keys, hubby was 3 hours away, no family close by and my lovely neighbour was out. The dog was well walked until my hubby could get back to me, the sun started shinin an I looked a right meff in my non-showered, dog walkin dressed, 2week waitin body!

Hi to all newbies and everybody else!

Melody
Xoxox
I tell you what, they weren't kiddin when they said it's a roller coaster of a ride!

What a day!


----------



## suzie1time

Well ladies, its over for me. AF came through the night so tested this morning and it was negative. I knew it would be before the line even came up.

Please don't try to give me hope as I know it's too late to be implantation bleeding. Its definitely AF.

I'll ring the clinic today to see what the next step is as we have some embies on ice.

For those still waiting to test, best of luck  

X x x


----------



## toria77

Oh Suzie I'm so sorry    

With each passing day I'm getting more and more convinced AF will arrive. I'm even taking pads to work, I'm that convinced!!!! Feeling rather warm today, I'm usually cold and have funny feelings in my tummy. Took my temp and it was 97.8. Don't know if that's good or bad, I had heard temp goes up at ovulation and stays up if pregnant?

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Thanks tori x

And   for you x x x


----------



## Daisy11

Suzie I'm so sorry. Take care sending    to you both xxx


----------



## Alison75

Morning lades!

There are so many mixed emotions going around at the moment, with the news of a few very sad BFN's, but also inspiring news of some successful and happy BFP's.

To all those stil waiting for their OTD:- I wish you all the luck in the world.  

My OTD is Saturday but I chose to test early starting from last sunday.  I have had all BFN's, and although it is heartbreaking especially as I still hold a little hope since AF hasn't come yet, it has helped to manage my expectations a little and soften the blow.

xxxx


----------



## Jen xx

my otd is fri and i tested this mornin but was BFN..

im sort of holdin out some hope that it can change but not bankin on it..

def found this experience alot harder than i thought i would..

im just worried when friday comes and i do the test,if its negative il feel like ive let DH down..

so sorry suzie for u..

life can be so cruel 

good luck to everyone else out there..really hope its good news for yas..

Jen xx


----------



## toria77

I know what you mean jen. Having the twins doesn't make it any easier. Feel so different today. Boobs still full but tummy not so bloated. Might get some tests today, don't think it will hurt think the dreaded AF is coming anyway! x


----------



## E3021

Suzie I'm so sorry, and everyone else who's started bleeding, this is one of the hardest things in the world 
and I hope you've all got lovely men around you to pamper you and make you feel better.

All you ladies on the 2WW keep holding on, keep drinking water and doing whatever else feels right for you.

I'm at Bourn too - think there are a few of us on this thread. We've been there for all 3 of our treatments, and I have faith in them.

Another morning lying in bed for me - although have to confess I am getting some work done while lying here - I figure there's no harm in using my mind!

Just to add my experience - we've been told to abstain from sex until a pregnancy is well established as I have a history of miscarriage so there won't be
anything but sleep in my bed for at least 3 months hopefully!!!!

Take care everyone, keep praying, God loves us.


----------



## Missy Melody

Oh Suzie    I'm so sad for you, I feel sick (Not cos of tx! For how you are feeling) There is lots of happy BFP this morning on the March 2ww'ers so having this happen to somebody on our own is really close to home.            

Tor - just keep on being positive, rise in temperature can be a good sign, so fingers crossed.    Don't go out and get a test yet, hang fire. As mad as it sounds, if you test and get a BFN, you will just feel it is over whereas that extra couple of day sof working on positive thinking alone will help, I'm sure of it! What have you got to lose?

Jen and Alison, same for you, you have a couple of days left too, so why not give it a go?

You girls feel like family now, how funny it seems to say that. I've never met any of you but we know so much about each others days, emotions even bodily funtions - sometimes / quite often TMI but thats ok!


We ALL need to stay as positive as possible, the only thing we need to do is feel good now.

Hugz n kisses

Melody
xoxox


----------



## Wynnie

Suzie, I am so desperately sorry for you. I just started crying on the train when I read your post. Can't believe it - was convinced it was all going to work out for you. Please take care of yourself, big hugs xxxx


----------



## toria77

Thanks Melody. I know you're right about the test so i'll be good and not buy any. Feel really different. Can't put my finger on it. Maybe i'm just winding myself up and should stop analizing things and go with the flow. What will be will be! Love to all. x


----------



## Alison75

*Miss Melody -* thank you for your encouraging words. It is so true what you said about everyone on here feeling like family. After all no-one outside FF really knows what we are going through (unless of course they've had similar issues.) It makes me really sad and brings tears to my eyes when I see how heartbreaking this ordeal can be for everyone, especially when I see BFN posts. But on the other hand this site if full of resilient and strong people, determined not to give up. It helps and encourages me me try and be the same. 

*Jen- * with just a few days left we need to stay positive despite out BFN's !!  

  to everyone.

xxx


----------



## Errol

Hello everyone,

So sorry to hear the sad news from so many of you. I've only posted once, but I come on here all the time and I've found all the kind words and support a real help over the last week and a bit. I really hope these bleeds can still lead to a positive result, and that you've got lots of loved ones around to take care of you. 

I had two blasts put in on 19th March, which makes me 11 dp 5dt. Anyway, I've not been coping very well with the wait so I tested early this morning (supposed to be Friday 1st). I know I probably shouldn't have but I can't believe my luck, a BFP! Is it too early to believe this? It seems like we've been in limbo for so long I don't think it's really sunk in yet. What do you think? Can I trust this?

L x.


----------



## Feileacan

Hi
I just had my ET today so 2WW for me now with OTD on 11th April. 

 on your own 

Wishing you sparkles  everyday!


----------



## serenmai29

Wow errol how exciting.  Sending you lots of love and well wishes.  If you don't trust the peesticks pop to the gps or your clinic for a blood test that will make it certain.  In my clinic they will give u a scan 2 weeks after bfp to check for heart beat.  Errol you news has made my morning xxxxx


----------



## serenmai29

Or wait til Friday and retest just take this as a little positive encouragement x


----------



## toria77

Hi errol. It all sounds very positive to me, sorry! You have def given me hope. Sorry girls, TMI coming up, just been to the loo, bowel stuff, and am feeling a lot better. My boobs are still swollen and now feel sore to touch! Arrgg must stop analizing!


----------



## Daisy11

Errol congrats!!! I think thats a bit of uplifting news for us all! As we seem to have had a but if a run of bad news and AFs over the last few days  praying all stays well for you and the rest of the ladies still to test xxx


----------



## serenmai29

It's hard not to toria just rest assured you not the only one. Chin up lovely lady xx


----------



## suzie1time

Hey everyone, thank you so much for your lovely messages. It really does mean a lot and I honestly don't know how I'd have gotten through the TWW without all you FF lovelies. 

Yes it's very sad and we're both devastated but we have 3 on ice and I've gat an appointment on 26th to discuss a FET. My clinic said I can start as soon as my next AF so we'll see if it's next time lucky. Just need to save some pennies to pay for it....

Errol, sounds like a BFP to me Hun. Well done, you must be over the moon x x x

Good luck to everyone else, whatever stage of this crazy TX you're at    

Susan x


----------



## toria77

Thanks serenmai, it doesn't help that i work in an area where women-girls seem to pop kids out left right and centre! x


----------



## Alison75

Errol - CONGRATULATIONS on you BFP!!!!     That's great news.

I also had ET on 19th March, but my tests have all come up as BFN's so far..  

xxx


----------



## blueBell2010

Awe Susan sweetheart I'm so sorry to hear your news this morning, it's just so so cruel, big big   to you both today and remember we're all here for you  

Rach, Teena, Daisy   I hope your coping ok

So sorry Jen    try to stay positive you never know what Friday will bring, I felt exactly the same that I let my dp down, but don't feel like that it's not your fault it's just one of natures cruel things  

 Errol - great news to hear a positive, well done hunni

Feileacan - Welcome and good luck with your  

Tor   that you get a positive, we're due some good luck

Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's getting hard to keep track  

AFM - my bleeding seems to have stopped (just a little bit brown)  sorry tmi don't want to jinks myself by saying it out loud or writting it down, and still no cramps at all I'm really not sure what to expect as this was our first tx so I'm not sure how long bleeding would last, etc in comparison to a normal af,  being the optimist that I am I'm still clinging onto hope I'm a bit freaky and the I might get a surprise come Friday, I've not tested for the reasons I'm scared to but also I don't know if there is any point and I'm just dragging out the pain by being optimistic  

To all you ladies still on the 2WW   and good luck

BB xx


----------



## Errol

Thanks everyone, I'm really thrilled - though I've miscarried before so I know I've got a long way to go. I'll test again tomorrow and then do the official one on Friday. Then I have to call the clinic in the afternoon and let them know. I had two put in so if I make it to 6 weeks I get a scan to see how many. 

Good luck everyone! I really hope some more people get some good news soon.    

L x.


----------



## suzie1time

Thank you bluebell. I've got my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. You never know. It's my first TX too and my AF isn't red at all, just a brown discharge (sorry tmi) but I think mine is too late for implantation bleeding. I'll still test on Friday like the clinic have requested but I know it's just a formality x

Ah Errol, I'm so please for you, especially after what happened last time. Try not to stress too much Hun x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to sprinkle

                                                                                

Suzie oh so sorry to read your news this morning

Errol 

       its the first of many on this thread

Welcome to Feileacan  to you

 to all not mentioned 

Em


----------



## toria77

hi suzie. I see you mentioned that your bleeding is not red. It may be late implantation, think it can occur up to 12 days after fertilisation. If it is you would get a bfn coz it's not producing hormone yet! As you can see i'm trying to rationalise for you! When i bled last time before otd it was bright red, only a little to start but red all the same. Still have my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## annied

Hi Holly

Can you update the first page - I had a big fat period start on Monday - so it's all over for me. Although it's not really over as I know I'll be back!!

Big hugs and good luck wishes to the rest of you ladies XXX


----------



## toria77

oh annied. So sorry. Sending you big


----------



## suzie1time

Thanks tori a but I think its too late for that. I had a two day transfer on 16th so today is 14 days past transfer or 16 days past fertilisation.

I'm going to have to test on friday anyway as per the clinics instructions but thank you for trying to be optimistic for me x

Annied, I'll see you on a future thread Hun. I'll be back too!!! FET for me next. Best of luck on your next TX Hun x x x


----------



## toria77

Suzie. I'll keep everything crossed for you. If mine doesn't work this time, no doubt i'll see you on another thread soon although it will be our last attempt! Still hoping this is the one though. xxx


----------



## Daisy11

Annied - really sorry to hear about AF . Hopefully our turn next  . FET next for me. Sending


----------



## mondonn05

Hi Everyone. I have been reading this thread since last week and finally decided to post. Can I join you all? My OTD is Tuesday 4th. I'm presently at home suffering from  OHSS (ouch) and therefore feeling both apprehensive that its not going to work and sorry for myself!


----------



## Alison75

Annied - so sorry to heat AF has started.  I really wish you the best of luck for next time round.  I am sure it will happen xxx

Suzie - that's great that you can start FET on your next cycle?  That is definitely something to focus on and be positive about.  I really hope it works!  Look at M2M (I think it was her - sorry If i got that wrong, M2M).

We have no frosties on this first cycle so unless a miracle happens and we get a BFP tomorrow, fri and sat, we will need to start afresh with a new cycle.  I just pray and hope they don't make us wait too long as I am keen to keep the momentum going!


----------



## Alison75

Mondonn - Welcome to the thread and best of luck


----------



## mondonn05

Thanks!! Just wondering if anyone else has suffered from OHSS but still got a BFP?


----------



## Wynnie

OHSS is meant to get worse if you're pregnant so I think lots of ladies will have had a BFP with OHSS.  Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## toria77

Hi mondonn. I had bad ohss when i fell pregnant with my twins. Was hospitalised and had 8 litres of fluid drained my my tummy. Not feeling too bad at the mo, still slightly bloated but nowhere near as bad as last time. x


----------



## mondonn05

Really hope it is a little sign but I'm so scared at the thought of testing!


----------



## suzie1time

Ah Alison, I've got my fingers crossed for you Hun.

At least you've got funding though. We didn't qualify due to my age so I'm so relieved that we have frosties as we couldn't afford to fund another full cycle  

Hopefully you won't need your second go x x x


----------



## rach81

Suzie1time -     very very sorry hun xxxxx

This is so hard, iv called my clinic today and I too  have to test on Saturday but I also have to go and pick up some different progesterone medication (pessaries rather than the gel im on) Im not quite sure why and feel thats its totally pointless but they insist they I go there today and start using immediately. Anybody have any answers as to why? iv told them that my bleeding is very heavy and most definately a period. 

Im expecting a definate BFN on saturday anyway so anything else would be a miracle  

I love my little FF family I just want to hug all the BFN ladies and have honestly got my fingers crossed that the rst of you get a BFP   

xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Hello everyone 


Annied & suzie1time so sorry to hear your news    


Alison75, wishing you all the best for tomorrow. I    it's good news.


Mondonn05, fingers crossed the ohss is a good sign    


Thinking of everyone on this magical but horrible & desperate journey, so sorry for everyone i've missed.

afm 2dp5dt & Going crazy today, felt a bit dizzy and sick earlier. Probably means nothing but was all, does this mean something? is it good     is it bad? Also got af type pains so my head is just spinning. One minute i'm convinced it must be implantation the next i'm convinced it's either my imagination, or not a good sign    Luckily going for a pedicure now, so may manage 40 minutes without thinking about it, but doubt it somehow. It's like chinese water torture....help......


Shelly
x


----------



## suzie1time

I wonder why they've got you doing that rach? Curious? Well they're the experts so do it. I'd ring them and ask why though?

I'm going to pm you as I need to ask you a bit of a personal question. Hope that's ok x

And ditto to what you've just said. Everyone on FF is an absolute inspiration. We should totally be in awe of ourselves and each other that we even had the courage to start this crazy journey! X


----------



## Lizchil

rach

I think the pessaries have a bigger dosage of progesterone than the crinone gel, maybe that the reason? 

love liz x


----------



## GabiFR

Suzie,

I am so sad to read your news.  There is nothing I can say to make you feel better, it's a tough journey, we go on, fall down, shake the dust and try again, if we have the $$ and emotional strenght.  Your frosties are waiting for you and I really hope it works  . 

Annied,      to you too, as I said before, don't give up your hopes, my DS came after a lot of fighting, tears and upsets but he is worth every drop of tear we shed before we got him.


Hi to everyone else.

Gabi xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Oh my lovely ladies,

I'm just trying to catch up on all your latest posts since this morning, whats happening to us?! It's like we've all gone on a day out to the biggest fairground attraction and giving all the rides a good go!

I've been a bit all over the show today. I've walked the dog, this time I made sure I took my keys - how funny that you done exactly the same *Wynnie*! What are we like?!

*Shelly* - I'm just the same! One minute I'm completly feeling like I would on a normal day one minute and then thinking I've got AF feelings which only last a short time and then disappear for a couple of hours. No signs of anything from down below but maybe it might be a bit early for me yet, a week hasnt even passed since my ET. I'm properly analysing each and every thought / feeling going on. So much so I gave myself a headache, i've had my paracetamol and a sleep and now feeling better again. Hope you enjoyed your pedicure hun.

*Suzie* - can you just remind me how many embryos you had put back? There might be a huge chance that it is implantation bleeding, especially if it's that colour.
*bluebell* - keep the faith!Both you and suzie!

I've just spoken to my friend who has also gone through the same tx (she now has a gorgeous li'l 6week old fairy), she says that she had spotting at first and then bleeding throughout and really believed it hadnt worked for her and was most surprised when she got a positive. Her sister was also recieving tx at the same time and never had any signs and she also tested positive. It really is just a waiting game.

*Feileacan* and *Mondonn* welcome into our happy but crazy lady fambo  Mondonn, OTD 2 days before mine... No cheating! 

We never seem to get what we want in life but we always get what we expect ladies, good or bad so lets keep smiling and chase those scatty negative thoughts away.

Keep positive and believe!

*Em*- thanks heaps for all that fairy dust and positive vibes, I'm feeling it again now 

Melody
xoxox


----------



## Missy Melody

Me again!

I know I tried to post this yesterday and it went bum over boobs cos I'm not a whizz on the computer! Have a li'l gander at this link just so we can lift our lil heads nup from our knicker checking world!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48236.0;viewResults

If i've sussed out how to do it, I'll pop the rest of the link up later.
Melody
xoxox


----------



## fish123

Hello!

Miss melody invited me over after posting on the 2ww board. 

I'm due to test on 8th April and the knicker checking has already begun!!  

Good luck to all those testing soon! X


----------



## suzie1time

Thanks gabi, true words of wisdom. I'm a fighter, its just money that would stand in our way. You're right though, the frosties are waiting.

Hey miss melody, I guess there is a bit of a chance it could be implantation bleeding but I think it's too late. I'm on day 14 of a 2 day transfer (2 x 4 cells put back).

My clinic said the test they provided isn't reliable before 16 days so want me to test on friday which is my OTD but I'm not holding out much hope.... X


----------



## CarolinaT

Hello all you lovely April testers, just thought i'd pop on and wish you all the love and luck in the world on this nerve wrecking and exciting journey  i'm not testing till next friday and already doubtful...like everyone else i keep hoping maybe i am, but then it's probably down to the pessaries i'm using i am secretly positive this buzzy feeling i have isn't wind and my little embies settling in  
Anyway keep away from the pee sticks and try to wait for the proper test date, i know it's hard but the test date is there for a reason...however i am hovering over one now...  
lots of love and fairy dust to you all xxxx


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Sorry for selfish post but just have a quick question....

Anyone on the 2ww experienced a stich like sensation in there lower abdomen (and not actually doing anything to warrant it at the time) ie sitting down doing nothing.  & if you have do you think it's good?    I'm 2 days post 5 day transfer.


Shelly
x


----------



## Missy Melody

Boo! Thought i'd pop back on until the hubby arrives home.

Fish123, you made it here! Welcome  

Shelly - I had my 2day ET on the Thursday, throughout the Saturday I experienced 6 sharpshooting pains in my left side, just under my belly button but over on the left, then on the sunday I had the same happen but only 3 times throughout the day on the right hand side. In fact, one of them was so sharp it felt like it came through my tummy and out my foot! My hubby jumped at the same time! It's because we are watching and listening for every blinking sign that I can be so exact and remember when and where!! Not sure if these are the same kinds of pains that you mean?

Carolina - Whats that noise? I hear somebody shouting over a loud speaker "Carolina, Step away from the pee stick!"      -Hover no more, be patient! xx

Hugz n deep snugglin all round

Melody
xoxox


----------



## toria77

Hi Shelley.

I'm 6dpt and I've been getting stitch like pains. It seems to happen when I get up from sitting down!! It feels like where my ovaries are so I guess it could still be the effects of EC or mild OHSS.

Tor x


----------



## fish123

Hi shelly,

I'm 4dpt and have had the same pains as you. I often get it after drinking a lot of water. As toria mentioned it might be due to EC x


----------



## Missy Melody

Ha ha ha     I just pressed "Show new replies to your posts" and a notice came up saying "The serves is under stress at the moment please try again later" !!! Bless it! Its not just us girlies!!     

Melody
xoxox


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies,

Just popping in before bed   getting an early one tonight 

Welcome to mondonn05 and fish123  for the 2ww

Mondonn05 i had mild OHSS on my first cycle (with a BFP) the first wk after BFP was a bit ropey

Shelly/Toria, i had the same pain about day 8/9 after EC (had a 2dt) it was where my right Ovary would have been (if i had had one!) so for me it wasnt the ovary that had been stimulated!

sending lots of      and  to all

Em


----------



## disneyprincess

Hi girls

I had Blasto transfer today very excited, scared, apprehensive and all other emotions mixed in together! Will be doing my test on April 11th xx

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Princess_Ted

Hi all!

I'm on my 2ww, test date is 07/04/2011. Fingers crossed for everyone here.

This is our second cycle of ivf.

Excited and nervous for everyone who is testing in April.


xxxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey Ladies,

Welcome to Princess Ted & Disney Princess, lots of    and    in your 2ww

Good nytingtons everybody else, I'm away to sleep now so that tomorrow I'll only have 7 more sleeps left! Then I'll be halfway there!!

Luv n hugz
Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Lizchil

Hi Ladies, hope you are all staying strong and     

2 more sleeps for me, im so anxious, please please please


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Thanks for everyones replies to my previous post about a stich like sensation. It's probably is just my ovaries after all they have been through, but just cant stop my brain whirring at the moment   . I've hardly been able to sleep for the last two days - i'm dring myself nuts. This morning i feel terrible, which i think is just sleep depravation, but    it's a sign. This morning I started of with af like pains, but just had some shooting pains in my right side, please please please let this be my embies snuggling in & not just gas!


I'm sure I'll be back later with another 101 pains to be diagnosed!   


Hello & welcome to all newbies, and lots of       to everyone. 


Take care
Shelly
x


----------



## fish123

Morning,

Lizchil- two more sleeps to go, how exciting. Sending lots of positive vibes your way!!

Shelly-fingers crossed it's your little one snuggling in

I've woken up this morning, feeling like af is on it's way. Bloated stomach, empty feeling and the odd sharp pain. 5dp3dt and feel like it's all over


----------



## mondonn05

Fish123 PMA is the key. Fingers crossed its not what u think . My head is a bit mush this morning. My best friend had a wee girl last night. I'm 100% delighted for them but it has just left me feeling like a hopeless case


----------



## fish123

Thanks mondono PMA all the way. You have my sympathy, my H came home from work last night and told me one of his colleagues is pregnant... My heart just sank x


----------



## toria77

morning ladies. No change here, thankfully. Had some weird dreams. One was i got a bfp on my test date. Hope that's a good sign. The other was i was driving and saw a 17 month old baby smoking a cigarette! Stopped and the parents didn't seem to care! OMG how weird! x


----------



## E3021

Mondonn, am sending PMA your way, 3dp5dt is too early for AF surely? We all drive ourselves nuts on this 2WW and I think most of our pains and symptoms are induced by our overactive imaginations, hang in there!!!

I'm feeling quite calm this time, this our third 2WW from IVF and on both of the last times I've been over-analytical of every sign and soooo conscious of the slightest tweak of pain. But both times when I got pregnant before treatment I had no implantation bleeding or pains. This time I'm trying to be positive and just relax, what will be will be (don't know if I'll still feel like that as OTD draws near though!!!).

Girls who mentioned others getting pregnant - I know the feeling, have a little cry, it's ok to be sad/jealous/envious as well as happy for them. Then pick yourselves up and get back to concentrating on sending positive vibes to your tummies!! A good friend of ours rang on Sunday - the night before my ET - to say she's 12 weeks pregnant. And last time we did a cycle we had another friend give birth to William (my name!!!) on the day i found out it hadn't worked. Life is cruel sometimes but we will have our day!!!

Sending you all loads of PMA for today, 

Liz


----------



## belkel

yes i have had stitch like pains too im hoping its a good sign and not a bad one


----------



## rach81

Hi Ladies

Welcome to all the new girls sending lots of     We all drive ourselves insane during this 2ww, every little twinge I had I was googling and with enough research you can make every little twinge in your favor or against you!!  
Its best to just think positive, relax and enjoy being PUPO, I didnt take my own advice but wish I could have!

afm- its my 2nd day of heavy bleeding. Spoke to my consultant yesterday who gave me an increased dose of cyclogest, im staying in bed all day today and keeping everything crossed. There is a very slight chance that just one of my embryos has miscarried and the other is still somehow surviving, but in my heart I dont really think that anything could have survived in there and I certainly dont feel pregnant.  

suzie1time - how are you today hun? x

Rach xx


----------



## suzie1time

Hey Rach, I'm ok Hun. I'm feel the same, I know it's over for me thought. It's still not actual bleeding but I have proper AF pains. I actually feel quite calm about it all really. I did have to turn friends over last night cos Rachel was having a baby and it was a bit too much.

I wonder if your clinic have experienced this before Hun. Someone bleeding and still end up with a BFP. I hope it is the case for you. 

I was given some really good advice yesterday, and it was prepare yourself for the worst and if it's not, then that's a bonus!!!!

X


----------



## rach81

I know I had to do the same with friends last night.

I feel a lot calmer now, im not holding out any hope of a positive, it really would be some sort of miracle but I know its all over really, im just going through the motions so I can say that I did all I could..

I know how annoying it is when people say this suzie but if your still not actually bleeding is there not still a chance that it could be a good thing. The cramps mean nothing people get positives and negatives with or without them.. its the heavy bleeding thats the bad news!

But good advice, if its a negative on test day then maybe you dont have as far to fall. But I do think that a PMA goes a long way, I went all in and it really hurt so much when I starting bleeding. Next time im going to be a lot more realistic..

I dont know what going on with my clinic tbh, another of the girls from there had the same thing happen to her 2-3 weeks ago and they didnt change her over to the pessaries  

x


----------



## toria77

Hi suzie. My mum's a glass half empty kind of person. Sometimes is a good thing but not when i'm trying to stay positive! It's very hard when you find out someone is pregnant. On one hand you're happy but on the other you wish it was you! x


----------



## Missy Melody

Good Morning Fellowess 2ww'ers!

One more sleep less   I have 7 left and am all excited, especially after following the March 2ww'ers. There are so many different signs and symtoms all with one outcome or the other, we just really don't know. We are all in the same fairground but feel different on the different rides!! We all get on and we all get off, we are in this together so lets just make the most of it and try and stay as positive as possible.

Suzie - nip over to the March 2ww and see if you can chat to Emmucroc, I am sure she experienced the same as you and this morning was her OTD, go and read how she got on   

Rach - you be sure to rest fully today, have faith in the strength of those li'l embryos. I kind of imagine mine to be like those little baby Joey kangaroos! Have you seen when they are born, they have to climb all their way up through their mums tummy to make it safely into their mummy's pouch to ensure saftey. Quite a comparison I know, but still - thats kinda how my mind works!  
Watching tv is great for passing time but just don't be switching on Jeremy Kyle - sooo depressing, however some of the stories on there makes you think no matter how bad things feel at least your life cannot be as sad or as bad as the crazy people who go on there, including Mr Kyles!!

Tor - Remeber those crazy dreams I kept on having about eggs all the time, I haven't had anything wacky this past couple of days but I'm sure they'll start again nearer my OTD!At least you now have had a sneak preview of your future  
Liz - You are sooo positive    Keep sending those vibes in lady xx

Mondon, Fish123 - it can be really tough when we keep on hearing about others being pregnant,  I haven't spoken about it on here before but I have my stepdaughter going into labour as I type! Yep, I'm going to make it into the world of grandparents before I'm a mother. Whats that all about! You just got to roll with it! So tough but all births are good news. Even better when it's the news of our own.
Shelly - Keep sending in those symptoms, we love em, it makes us all at ease when we know we sometiomes feel the same things.

As for me - Well I feel completely normal today, not a twinge, not a feeling, I think either nothing is happening one minute and then the next I'm thinking my li'l miracles have snuggled in nice n deep..... So why havent I got any implantation bleeding Grrr... Keep positive Melody!!!

It's only still morning time, I thought that the time its taken for me to try and catch up with everyone it would've passed most of the day away!

Big hellos to all that I've missed, its really hard to keep up, any tips please share! I am way too scatty but try my best!
Hugz n sqqueeses (gentle ones!)
Melody
xoxox


----------



## suzie1time

Tach & tori, I'm a big believer in it over til its over and I never give up but I just know that for me it's my time on this TX. I still have to test tomorrow and if I get a BFP, you'd literally have to scrape me off the floor!!!

PMA all the way ladies. Don't think ofnit as fooling yourselves, just keep in the back of your mind that every TX doesn't work for everyone BUT it does work for some people, and it could be you!!

Best of luck and try not to stress x x x


----------



## lilywang

Hi girls,

I have been really madly looking for signs....my OTD is 04/04. One moment I am positive. Next moment I feel that it's all over. ...I think lots of them with BFP in March has brown discharge at some point, but I have not had yet...feel a bit down...

I started to have AF pain from Day 7 After ET. Feeling mad....Hope I can talk to somebody...

Wish all of us good luck....that's what I want to say.....sorry about the moaning....


----------



## rach81

missymelody - your post has made me laugh, love how your mind works   I never knew that about kangeroos lol! Im also lying here watching Jeremy Kyle and your right, at least im not as crazy as these loons!! x

lilywang - I think less people have brown discharge than do with a BFP and sometime the Progesterone causes irritation and causes a bit of spotting so if they do see some its not necessarily from implantation. Try and stay positive. The cramps are normal so try not too worry xx


----------



## toria77

Hi everyone. Bit of a me and tmi post. Was wondering if you guys had any idea. Getting into the shower this morning i noticed some white stuff on my nipple. I squeezed it, prob not a good idea, and some stuff come out. Looked like thick cream. Dont think it was puss as it was white and didn't smell. It doesn't hurt or anything but it's never happened before and i'm a bit confused! x


----------



## Missy Melody

Tor - Oooer! I havent got a clue on this but I would put a bet on it that it wasnt just me who started checkin and squeezin their nipples straight away! Hope its a good sign Hun  

Come on girls, be honest, how many of you looked?!  

Melody
xoxox


----------



## fish123

Hi toria,

I get what u describe all the time. I just presume it's a pore filling up (tmi)!

Probably relating to the hormone change in ur body, honestly don't think it's anything to worry about x


----------



## suzie1time

Hey miss melody

I found the girl you were on about on the march TWW! Hmmm interesting!!!!
I've ok'd her to see what stage of the TWW she got her brown visitor. I just don't want to give myself false hope cos I do really feel like it's over. Still no red, just brown but that could be the progesterone, which in took the last one yesterday morning.

Thanks for telling me about her story though x


----------



## toria77

It actually came out the nipple hole. I had a breast reduction years ago so they prob don't work properly anyway! Lol


----------



## blueBell2010

Morning Ladies,  how is everyone holding up today?  Not long Suzie tomorrow we will know  

I swear this has been the longest week in the history of weeks.. I've never watched so many home programmes in my life, I'm actually looking forward to getting back to some sort of normality after tomorrow.


BB xx


----------



## Wynnie

Morning lovely ladies, 

Tor - hope you're ok, it sounds odd!? Sure it's nothing to worry about but not heard of that one before. 

Suze - fingers crossed for you hon 

Rach - I hope your clinic are right 

Lilywang - I am the same, going slowly insane! 

Bluebell - how are you doing? 

I have no symptoms, I had terrible AF pains last weekend, no sore boobs, no twinges, no implantation bleeding! Last time when I got a BFP I felt sick all the time, HATED picking up the dog poop and my scalp was sore... I literally have nothing.  Can't wait to do the test as know it is going to a BFN but soooo scared at the same time so am dreading it. 

PMA ladies, I really hope you're all able to have very calm days.  I am sat at my desk ignoring emails and phonecalls! 

Luck and baby dust to you allll xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mondonn05

Hi Everyone!! I am officially addicted to this thread.     Just keep hitting F5 to refresh to see the new posts. Melody, your post made me laugh!! 

I'm banging on about this OHSS thing again, but today I am wondering if anyone here has ever had it after the trigger shot and then had it disappear? I had to take yesterday and today off work because of the painful cramps I was having but I feel real guilty today as I am not having a single twinge and now I am worried that the whole thing hasn't worked as the OHSS seems to have gone


----------



## Missy Melody

Oh my word... something has popped inside my mind. I feel frantic inside and ready to go into a state of panic! I keep whizzing through all the different threads trying to spotsomebody who has had a BFP and had the same symtoms as me - like none! Why can't I feel anything yet or why havent I had any frickin stuff going on downstairs?!

I keep giving myself these stupid blinkin pep talks but now I'm at the stage where I just want escape from my own head!!

I think my head had finally decided to fall off!

Help!

Anybody else feel the same?


----------



## serenmai29

I'm getting there with you melody. So much so my lovely dh went out yesterday and bought me Paul McKenna control stress book and cd.  There's a hypnosis cd and to be honest it's really good.  Helping me feel positive so might be work a go might help you keep you head on for under £15 a bargain xxxx


----------



## blueBell2010

Oh Miss Melody, everyone is different I'm sure that the fact you've had no symptoms does not mean anything bad, if it was natural pg you would not even be aware of anything going on.  I've been doing the same all week goggling like a mad woman it's pure torture this whole 2WW.

Now pick your head up or you'll not be able to amuse us with your witty posts  

I've a hpt which has been calling to me all day, it's driving me mental it keeps saying ' use me, use me now I can put you out of your misery' but I'm way to scared...


----------



## Wynnie

Missy Meoldy... I AM EXACTLY the same as you... why no sypmtoms, I keep googling, looking back through old threads and also feel like my head is about to drop off.  I feel like I have ovulation pains... surely that can't be right! 

What we have to keep remembering is that every one is different and everyone has different sypmtoms. 

Someone told me the other day, be positive but realistic.  

Easier said that done... ARRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH X


----------



## Missy Melody

Thanks Serenmai, I have an acupunture appointment this afternoon so once I've had that I might nip into town into Waterstones and look for Mr McKenna. How lovely of your hubby  

Wynnie - I keep finding myself staring at the screen holding my head, I must look like that famous picture -is it Dhali or something? That famous I can't even remember who it is!!

Bluebell - Step right away and take yourself for a li'l walk as far away as possible from that test!! 

Today I am really positive, that I'm going crazy!

I'm going to get myself a shower, make a cuppa and settle myself down with my PMA book, The Secret.

I really cant believe how I've turned!

Gone mad, back soon...

Melody
xoxox


----------



## toria77

Hi Melody. Think i'll be joining you with going mad! Just spoke to the clinic as i'm feeling really really bloated today. I'm normally a size 16 but found an old pair of 18 and they feel tight! They're not concerned at the mo but also said it could be a positive sign! Arrgg wish they hadn't said anything now i'm panicing even more! x


----------



## Alison75

Goooooooooooood luck to all of you Ladies testing soon!!  Keep up your good spirits and PMA! 

I am sadly out of the game for now (AF came today) but I hope to be back in May/June for ding ding, round 2!

Em/Holly - I am happy for you to update my details on the list


----------



## blueBell2010

Thinking of you Alison   Sorry to hear your news today xxx


----------



## toria77

Oh Alison


----------



## Wynnie

Sorry Alison   

I'm confused about test dates - can anyone help please? I had EC on 18th March and a 5dt on 23rd, my clinic (Lister) has told me to test on 1st April (am doing it on the 2nd) as it is 14 days after EC.  The last clinic I was with told me to test 14 days after ET... can anyone advise please ?? ?   Thank you x


----------



## lyons401

Hi im Jill and had DEIVF.

My OTD is the 11/4/11 annd terrified after failed IVF previously.  Would love to chat


----------



## Alison75

Hi Wynnie - I was told to start counting 14 day from ET and not EC, as the clinic said it's the time that the embryo has hadto implant and develop in the womb that is important.

My ET was on 19th and they told me to test on 2nd and as your ET was one day before mine your OTD of 1st April makes sense.
xx


----------



## Wynnie

Hi Alison, I really hope you're ok xxx 

Thanks for this, my EC was on 18th - transfer on 23rd so 2 weeks would be 4th April!? Argh! Might call the clinic unless anyone else can confirm? 

Thanks ladies, would go mad without you all on here. 

Holly - thanks for setting all of this up! 

X


----------



## E3021

Melody and Wynnie - we are too early for pg symptoms, don't panic, we shouldn't be feeling anything yet. It will all be fine, symptoms don't really show until around the time of missed af anyway, some women don't even know they're pregnant for months - fat chance of that round here I know, but still!!!

Bluebell, try not to test, wait for your OTD. I;m determined not to test at home this time, just gonna wait and let the timeline develop as it should.

Alison, sorry to hear you're out - are you sure?

jill, welcome to our crazy world!

As for me - I've spent today with my feet up working on the laptop again, back to work on monday which I'm dreading, just so nervous I will do something idiotic like picking up something heavy to jeopardize my chance.


Sending everyone lots of    and


----------



## EverHopefulmum

So my latest "symptom" (whether good, bad or imaginary) is acid reflux in my upper chest and throat....interested to hear if anyone else has experienced this.


Shelly
x


----------



## Alison75

Oh sorry Wynnie - I was probably confusing you even more thinking your it was your ET on 18th and not your EC!

I would call your clinic to put your mind at rest.

Best of luck


----------



## toria77

Hi Shelley, I get the occasional acidy throat!!! I thought it was coz of the anti biotics I was on but could be wrong!!

Tor x


----------



## mondonn05

I just did something stupid. Went to see my best friends 1 day old baby girl in hospital there and came out, bought a test and got a BFN and now I'm feeling a bit down, a bit crazy and really annoyed for caving in


----------



## lyons401

hiya not sure if I am duplicating now

Had DEIVF testing 11th April 

Many thanks


----------



## CarolinaT

big hugs to all of you and a massive thank you to you all for making me feel sane for being insane...  i am going to have to get my dh to delete google from the computer, my test isn't for another week....aaarrrgggghhhh i am going mad, keep eating healthy fruit/salad/veg so now i know it's more likely to be wind fluttering in my tummy and not my babies growing bigger and bigger, or maybe it is i'm secretly hoping  
Anyway it is almost April eek!!! so lots of love and luck to you all doing tests xxx


----------



## blueBell2010

Awe don't beat yourself up mondonn it's so easy to cave especially after going to see your friends new baby  

When are you due to test, maybe it's too soon to show a positive result??

xx


----------



## mondonn05

Due to test on Tuesday 4th Bluebell. My head is a mess here


----------



## blueBell2010

have a look at this, it may be too early yet, what do you think? 

3 day old embryo
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## mondonn05

Bluebell I'm not actually having ET, I was stimming with |Gonal-F, triggered using Ovitrelle and then told to BD! Don't know if those same dates would apply to me. But thanks for trying to put my mind at rest!!


----------



## E3021

Mondonn, loads can change in 5 days, give your body chance to develop the HCG levels more.
Don't blame you for testing though, i would have caved too. 

Think positive thoughts and hold tight!
xxx


----------



## mondonn05

Bluebell and Liz, thank you so much for both of your posts, you have actually managed to take me out of my downer. Gonna wait and see what Tuesday brings   and try not to test before then. Lots of PMA and prayers on my behalf I think! 

This forum is what is keeping me going during the 2ww, thanks to girls like you  . Thanks a million and best of luck to the two of you. BTW...when do you test?


----------



## blueBell2010

I'm the same mondonn, I'd be lost without this forum, all you gals are super    I'm glad your feeling a bit more perky, I'll be sending you those sticky vibes for Tuesday    that you get the result you want.

I'm due to test tomorrow, I had a heavy bleed on day 6 of a 3 day transfer which lasted 2 days so I'm not holding out much hope, I just want to get it over with now, so tomorrow at this time I'll be either over the moon or cracking open a bottle of red..


----------



## toria77

I'll say it now before I forget -

Lots of  to all the lovely ladies testing tomorrow


----------



## Katie789

Hi girls,

Would you mind if I joined the thread? I had a two day transfer on 25th, so otd is next fri 8th. Cant believe have made it halfway already!! Good luck to all tomorrows testers xx

Katie xx


----------



## toria77

Welcome Katie

I'm testing on Monday and this week has really dragged!!!!

Tor x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Bluebell, I am keeping everything crossed for you and    it's good news for you. I bled a lot just after I tested positive with DS (14dpt) and was really sure I was losing him, bled a LOT throughout my 1st trimester and he is a super healthy and contented baby. Hang in there.

For all the ladies who are worried about LACK of symptoms, I found my post 1 day before OTD when I got pregnant with DS, see below:

_"I am calmer now than a few days ago, but I have no idea if it has worked or not, I really really wish I had a womb with a view to see what's going on there! I haven't tested yet, but will do it tomorrow first thing, I need to torture to be over either way, and I have already cried so much (last weekend) that I think I dried the tears out in case of bad news tomorrow. I am praying for good ones though."_

My message is LACK OF SYMPTOMS DOESN'T MEAN YOU CANNOT BE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Suzie, Errol, Amy, Jeena, StaceyJane, Mandimoo, Lizchil, also thinking about you and sending you lots of       , hang in there, just one more sleep.

Mondonn, we are OTD buddies, let's hope Tuesday brings us good news,      a lot for us. It's way to early to test.

Alison, big hugs to you  , but it's not over until test day, you could be wrong about the bleeding being AF, let's hope so.

Tor, the OHSS could be a good sign  , I have an old FF who had OHSS with twins just like you. Make sure you drink lots of water now.

Wynnie, I was always told (by different clinics) to test 15 days past EC, see post below from Bluebell, at that time there should be enough HCG to be detected by a HPT. however some clinics believe that a late implant can happen and give later OTD dates. I always test 14 days past EC and if it's negative I would test again the next day, but that's just me based on my own experiences  . Sending you lots of PMA.

MissMelody, please don't worry about lack of symptoms, read my quote above!  

Serenmai, enjoy the book and CD, I wish I could be hypnotysed or hybernated until OTD! 
FOr those tempted to test early,    , don't do that, hang in there. We are here to support each other in this torturous time.
AFM, trying to live life as normal but I have had a tough day today, really felt it wasn't going to work  but decided to read my old postings from when I got pg with DS and it gave me lots of PMA and hope.

Welcome to Jill, Katie and all the newbies here.

Hi to Carolina, Liz, Shelly, Holly, fish, Disneyprincess, Princess_Ted and everybody else.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## toria77

Hi Gabi

I'm so hoping my mild OHSS is a good sign. I think if I can get past tommorrow I'll be fine. I bled before my prvious OTD!!!

Tor x


----------



## charliefig

Hello everyone, hope you're all keeping well. Just a quick note to wish all you ladies who are testing tomorrow lots and lots of luck. I've got everything crossed for you.        Charlie. xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks Tor and Gabi,

I dont know if ill be able to keep up with everyone, there are so many of you here compared to the ni thread. Plus laptop broke at weekend so using my phone which isnt the easiest to read or type on. Think it being broke is a good thing though. I was on google constant during my last 2ww, this time havent had any symptoms to check anyway so wouldve prob spent a fortune shopping online if had computer. Have been making do with keak daytime tv and going round shops with a tenner in my pocket so I dont make any stupid hormonal impulse buys. 

Katie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

Welcome to Jill and Katie sending lots of  to you both

Welcome to disneyprincess, Princess_ted, cant remember if i said so before and lots of  coming your way too!

Alison75, so sorry to read your new sweetheart   

To tomorrows testers .....

Suzie, Amy K, Bluebell, Jen, StaceyJayne, Mandimoo and Lizchil lots of luck for OTD            

Errol OTD tomorrow for you too hope that lines got darker     

lots of      and   coming yur way April Testers

Em


----------



## Feileacan

You girls    crack me up! So glad it's *not just me* with the checking, worrying, googling, etc. Very different for me going through cycle and 2ww with FF this time round, compared to all my other cycles before I linked in here.

Thinking of everyone who's about to test and wishing you     

Jill - I'm also doing DEIVF. I had no luck with my own eggies. We even have the same OTD!!! good luck!  Any symptoms?

Hello everyone else - hang in there! 

AFM I've had bellyache and backache but that could be just all the hormones / drugs. I'm trying not to jump to conclusions with every twinge...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello all ..... wondered if I could join you ... Had ET 22nd March and became the proud owner of 2 little blasts .. Am slowly starting to go      altho have managed to stay away from the pesky pee sticks! (OTD 5th April - DEICSI)....
All the best for those about to test ...        
Felt very peculiar and as for the constant tugging and AF pains ... nothing much else has happened....


Big hugs to us all - promised I wouldn't google this time round ... oh how I've failed!!       


Take care mini x x


----------



## Feileacan

Hi mini minx - good luck and congrats with your litle blasts on board, not many more days for you till OTD   fingers crossed for you


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey Crazy ladies,   

Wow, I've only been on the missing list a couple of hours and I've so much to catch up on!!

Carolina - I'm the same with the wind! I'm blaming the porridge! I think your OTD is the same day as mine, next Thursday? Lets hang on in there girlfriend  

Lyons401, Mini Minx, Katie - Welcome to our funflilled thread! We are all so happy here one minute and then crazy the next, never a dull moment - We have all experienced voices in our heads and test sticks that talk too! Some of us Google all day whilst some of us just goggle! Big fat    and lots of   

Mondon - Oh sweetie, it can be so hard to stay strong especially when we feel we are almost there, which we are. You may have just tested really early babe. Still test again on Tuesday   

Toria -      for all the good signs in the world. I wouldn't care if I was Ten Tonne Tessie, as long as I had an excuse for it - Like going to be a mum!   

Liz - I think I was just having a proper moment but have it all sorted now! You just make sure you take it easy in work missus, we don't want any regrets. Does your job involve any lifting? If you are in any doubt about it and you can work from home on your laptop, then do so xx

Bluebell - you are simply a star for sending that little "what are embryos are doing now" list. You have made me feel tonnes better. Thank You xx


Gabi - I sooo cannot believe how far away from the allotments I got today, I totally lost the plot! Thanks heaps for your message xx

Right, I'm back on it! I really don't know what happened to me before, I was ready to flip out!

I had a good cry today, really don't know where it came from. My lovely hubby has a lot going on for him at work and when he came home tonoght, I just couldn't be bothered listening to him filling me in on his hard day at work! How bad a wife am I then?! He has been so so supportive to me as always and this week hasn't even let me lift a finger. Bless Him eh.

Remember ladies... As long as we feel good just now, then we know we are doing ok. If we don't feel good, get ya lovely selves on here for a chat and talk things through. It's ok to feel loopy!   

Much love n hugz          

plenty of              
and humungous wheelie bins full of          for our first round of testers tomorrow.

Big fat juicy      to anybody I've missed!
Melody
xoxox


----------



## Princess_Ted

haviing spent an hour reading all the posts i wanted to say what a fantastic group you all are. I'm bummed for those who have AF symptoms, genuinely gutted           to all of you.

Thanks everyone for being so honest on here, it helps to read things that I've been thinking and feeling...like all the constipation stories! I finally managed a big strain free poo today on work time!! TMI!!

Love to everyone and   for those waiting to test and for those you think AF has come. You have all given me such strength.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bless ya Princess Ted .... I'm totally the opposite!!!  Had (tmi) runny tummy since ET...  Putting down to the     meds..     


    for us all x x


----------



## Missy Melody

Good morning my lovely 2wwer sisters!
Welcome to a bright sunshiny day on planet 2ww!

Im so anxious and excited for the news of our first couple of girls, hope all is good.     

Mini Minx - I had the (tmi) runs right from ET, settled dowm lots now but wonder if my bum bullets are causing a tad of the frequentness!  

Princess Ted - Congratulations on the poo! Happy Days, we like a good one don't we xx

Now... Come on you first load a testers, I'm so willing you on...
    

Hugz n kisses

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## mondonn05

I second that Melody

Best of luck to all those testers today. And thanks to everyone for picking me up yesterday too. I am back in the land of sanity today and heading back to work. Looking forward to hearing some great news later on!
   
xxx


----------



## fish123

Good morning!!

Good luck to all those testing today and over the weekend! 

7 more sleeps to go for me Yey!!

So excited it's Friday! Keep up the PMA, I'm very proud of us strong ladies x


----------



## toria77

Morning Ladies. Sending lots of positive vibes to all the lovely ladies testing today. I'm still bloated and am having some pains but i think it might be due to me needing the loo, if you know what i mean! x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

HI Ladies

Just wanted to wish you those still on 2ww all the best .

Unfortunately my AF came this morning before i could even do my test, I'm completely devastated and upset  but will get through this weekend ( and sunday !! ) then get ready to start again.

Loves to you all


xx xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy Melody

StaceyJayne, big huge      , might sound a bit clutching at straws but have you still done your test babes?
Melody
xoxox


----------



## rach81

StaceyJane - So sorry hun    

Just want to wish all the ladies testing today, good luck, I have everything crossed for all of you sending lots of     and     for some good news!!

Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## fish123

Staceyjane - so sorry sensing you a big hug xx


----------



## Alison75

StaceyJane - Am so sorry this has happened to you, and I really know how you feel.  Hope you DH is looking after you.


----------



## Wynnie

Stacey Jane, I am so sorry for you.  Take lots of care xxxxxxxxx

Good luck to all the testers today - thinking of you all x


----------



## toria77

I'm so sorry staceyjane   

Tor x


----------



## Katie789

Staceyjane,

So sorry for you and dh  

Katie xx


----------



## blueBell2010

So sorry Staceyjane, big big   to you both


----------



## mondonn05

Staceyjane so sorry


----------



## Betty-Boo

Staceyjane       
Sorry to hear that - still think as this is OTD it might be worth doing a test - some often bleed and still have a surprise BFP.


Take care mini x


----------



## Errol

Really sorry to hear your news StaceyJane  .

I tested again this morning - my actual OTD and I got anther BFP, though the line wasn't too strong it was definately there. I can't believe it, I feel so lucky. I been told not to call the clinic until after 3:00, after all the procedures I kind of feel I need to talk to someone medical to make it real for me, though it is slowly sinking in. I cried at DIY SOS last night so I took that to be a good sign that I'm more homonal than normal!

All the support on the thread has been lovely and a real help to know I'm not going crazy (almost googled 'discharge during early pregnancy' at work the other day before I regained my sanity - it's an open plan office...But thanks to everyone on here for giving me a place to wallow.

Good luck to everyone testing soon, I hope someone else gets a BFP soon too.


----------



## Wynnie

WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO ERROL!    Great news on your BFP!!! 

Keep them coming ladies! XXXXX


----------



## fish123

Errol congratulations that's fantastic news on your BFP!! X


----------



## Missy Melody

Wayhay! Yaye!!! We simply luuuurve posts like this Errol!     

You must be simply over the moon, extatic in fact!

I am way, way, way pleased for you. Congratulations on not only your fabulous news but also the fact that you've escaped from the 2ww going    time!!

Right... Come on now... Whose next?!

Melody

xoxox


----------



## Daisy11

Hey bluebell. 

Just wanted to send u a message of good luck for today. Praying with all my heart you get your BFP. Sending loads of   and  

Daisy xxx


----------



## blueBell2010

Thanks Daisy   How are you?

I went in first thing for bloods so just waiting on the call, it's driving me  

Congrats Erroll woop woop fabby news  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## fish123

Good luck bluebell! Xx sending u lots of   Vibes


----------



## Alison75

Bluebell - I have everything crossed for you today


----------



## Katie789

Errol, am delighted you got a bfp, congratulations! 

Bluebell, I hope you are next and havent got hours to wait xx

Katie


----------



## Betty-Boo

Errol fab news honey Yay!!


Bluebell - fingers and toes all crossed .... x x x


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey Bluebell, are they going to call you today? Flippin heck, the waiting must be even worse than the past two weeks!

Hows things with all you girlies not testing today?

Ladies, its a bit of a long one but let me tell you whats been happening with me downstairs then...

Went out for something to eat with the hubby last night, we both filled each other in on our   day. I told him about how   that I didn't feel anything and had spent my day crying. When we left to go home, I started to feel a slight little twinge, but it wasn't painful. When I got home, I had a wee and after wiping myself, there was like very faint watery blood. Not deep red or anything, but something there enough for m to notice. I know that you will all understand, down to the amount of knicker checking going on, we know when we know, right? Anywhoos,  a couple of wees and knickerchecks later, there was nothing whatsoever, so it was just that once.

Then, this morning I had funny feelings going on again, no twinges this time but not sure if they were AF feelings or not. On one trip for a wee, after I wiped there was a little bit of blood, again not deep red but there was the tiniest little bit of a clot (I started to panic at first) but it it must've been about the size of a bit of rice!(I've sat here for ages wondering how I could size it!). This was about 8.15 this morning and I have not had anything since. I do have a couple of funny feelings going on and am imagining its my li'l embryos snuggling in real deep now.

I just wanted to share this with you all just in case any of you start to feel the same, however, I am not in the slightest bit panicky or worried atall. There are so many ladies on here who have experienced similar and have had either of the outcomes. I am sitting tight and waiting for my OTD on Thursday... Bring it on!

I also forgot to tell you all, in December I had a reikii appointment and after the treatment the lady also told me my babies were on their way,(I think she is a spiritualist as well, this was the first time I had ever been to her) she told me that the Angels have given my next appointment for the 1st April but she didnt want to see me if I was pt. I forgot until yesterday about my appointment, she usually sends a reminder the day before but this time she didnt. I remembered late last night and txted her to ask what should I do cos my OTD isnt til Thursday, she txtd me back saying that she had already cancelled my appointment and had a lovely feeling about me and that luck was on my way!

I am well excited all over again!

   for us all
Many       big huge ones at that!

Melody
xoxox


----------



## toria77

Hey everyone. Feeling less positive today. Still feel really bloated and uncomfortable but now have dull ache in lower tummy so expecting af to arrive. Sorry for the me post! x


----------



## Missy Melody

Tor -     

You know the rule, it aint over til its over!   
OTD is the final confirmation and you havent reached that yet. Bleeding or no bleeding!

Make sure you are drinking plenty of water as this will help with any OHSS you might still have. Our poor bodies (especially our ovaries and uterus's-oops-cant spell) have been through so much lately, our lady gardens have never had so many visitors (all at once too!) and so is there any wonder we feel all this?

Big smiles and lets wait til our OTD - until then lets just enjoy our fairground ride, as per usual how does everyone fancy the rollercoaster again today?!   

    

Melody
xoxox


----------



## suzie1time

Hey everyone

Tori a, keep the faith!!! PMA hun x

Bluebell, everything crossed for you x

Errol, congratulations On your BFP!   x over the moon for you. Good news keeps us all going x

Staceyjane, so sorry Hun. I know exactly how you feel. My AF arrived on wednesday but the clinic saidi had to test today anyway but I knew it would be a bfn. Onwards and upwards Hun. Spend some quality time with your other half x x x

Best of luck to everyone else on this crazy journey. PMA girls x x


----------



## Daisy11

Hey bluebell - I'm ok ish. Still bleeding quite heavy since Sunday now. Don't know how much more can possibly be there Stopped my cyclogest from Thursday as there isnt much hope of anything after this week. :-(. Clinic told me to test tomorrow anyway for closure. So I'm looking ahead now. Got three little frosties so hoping to have FET after AF next months. 

I think we've had quite enough bfn's on here now. We need nfp's all round!  Wouldn't that be just amazing. It's definitely the end of this road for me but I'm praying for a BFP for every single one of you! 

Congrats errol!!!   

Love and luck to all. Xxxxxxx


----------



## lindylou

Hi Im Lindy could i please be added to the list, my blood test date is 06/04/11 Fingers crossed x


----------



## suzie1time

Hey daisy! Our stories are quite similar. Your OTD is the day after mine, I got my AF before test date, we also have 3 on ice and we're planning to start a FET after next AF.

Maybe we'll be on the same thread for our next TX!

It's our turn next Hun x x x


----------



## Missy Melody

Lindy Lou - Welcome and huge    my OTD is Thursday. The 2ww is very, very trying!

Daisy -      still test tomorrow babes, I'm    big time for you.

Suzie -        Are you with you hubby hun, I hope you are not alone. You are so amazing at how   you still are. Completely amazing. xx

Melody
xoxox


----------



## lindylou

Hi, im pretty sure i just did a really stupid thing, did a first response test ( on about 4th wee of the day) and test date isnt till Wed. It was negative. No bleeding or anything periodish like but cant help feeling rather flat. Has anyone else done this kind of thing, then hopefully all turned out ok? Atleased the knicker cheching stories are making me feel normal! Want to send     's to everyone waiting XX


----------



## Alison75

Morning ladies!

Hope you are all feeling ok today, especially those who recently come out with BFN's.  I know how raw you feel.  AF has come with such a vengeance this time round; almost as if to really rub it in.  I thought that having closure would make things better but it now makes me more anxious and impatient, just counting the days until 12th April - for my follow up consultation.

All I want now is to get the go ahead for a date to start of the next round.  I pray I can start on my next cycle.  I need something to focus on.... This is so testing isn't it, and seems to unfair?  I have cried hot, angry tears today  , but I know I will be strong for me and for DH, who has really taken it badly, bless him!

Chin up everyone.  I know it's hard, but we can all support each other.   

Fantastic news on all the recent BFP's.    It gives us all hope that one day it might happen...


----------



## Daisy11

Hope so suzie! I feel so lucky to have another chance waiting on ice. Not everyone is that lucky. We should be tx'ing the same time again then.  perhaps we can keep each other sane.  x


----------



## suzie1time

Hi melody, thanks Hun x I did have a major down day yesterday but I think it just really hit home. You gotta yourself up and start again don't you.

I'm with you Alison, I've cried for myself, but what was more upsetting was seeing my DPs disappointment. It crushed me. We're both trying to be strong for each other and support each other.

I just have to rejoice in everyone elses BFPs as it reminds me that IT DOES WORK! It just wasn't my time this time. Come on little frosties, do the trick!!!!

Luck and love to everyone and pleased don't get disheartened x x x


----------



## Amy K

Hi

Not good news from me, have been bleeding on and off since sunday night and had really bad back ache which I don't normally get, was hopeful but tuned into AF on Wed. still had to test today but knew it was over   BFN

So sorry to hear about the other BFN Suzie   Staceyjayne   Dasiy hope its ok   good luck tom  

Errol congratulations hun well done  

Bluebell goodluck with the phone call   

Well good luck to everyone else and really hoping for lots of good news from here    

Lots of love 

Amy k xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzie1time

Daisy, keep each other sane? Drive each other nuts more like!!! That's right, you have to be slightly nuts to do this TX!!! 

Yes thats exactly how we feel about having frosties - so lucky! We're self funding and can't afford another full cycle but the FET isn't quite as expensive.

My follow up appointment is 26th and they said that I could start from my next AF which will be around then. I bet we end up on the same thread. Ah Hun is has to be out turn next time     x

Amy, I'm so sorry Hun. Its rotten isn't it. Big   to you x x x


----------



## Missy Melody

Oh Amy! So so sorry Hun,        

There isn't anything that anyone can say to change what outcomes our FF sisters are having. I am so so sad for those of you that this is happening for.

xoxox


----------



## Daisy11

Amy - so sorry Hun!  Nothing I can say to make it better so just sending loads of love to you and DP  take care both 

Suzie - exactly the same for us. We are self funding. So only the one go we will be having as can't afford another but the FET isn't too bad to get together.  My AF is due around 24th so yeah be around the same time. I suppose nothing can keep us sane doing this. I think every injection affects a brain cell and by the time you get to 2ww your totally barking!  x


----------



## mondonn05

Lindylou, I did the exact same thing yday. Had a crazy day. But I eventually lifted myself out of the doom and gloom and realised it was prob too early to test, thanks to the girls here. Pma and chin up and don't test again til wed Mrs!


----------



## blueBell2010

Amy - So sorry big   to you.

I'm climbing the walls still waiting on clinic to call, this is not funny anymore. sorry for small rant


----------



## blueBell2010

Just after I typed that they called, it's a BFN for us this time


----------



## Alison75

Oh Bluebell - there is nothing I can say to ease your pain.  I am so sorry.  It is heartbreakingly cruel.  Please look after yourself, and try to be positive for the future.  I know it's so hard but we can all do it together xxx


----------



## mondonn05

Ah im so sorry to hear that bluebell. Don't know what else to say but here is a big hug from me


----------



## blueBell2010

Thanks Alison and mondonn05, I think I knew deep down after the bleed at the beginning of the week. Onwards and upwards and all that and we'll try again in 3 months.

Thank you all you lovely ladies for your support this week, don't think I'd have remained sane with out you all    Good luck to all those still to test, we're due a few BFP's


----------



## Wynnie

Bluebell, I am so sorry - even though you knew it's still the confirmation that really hits you where it hurts.  I've been there, it is so cruel.  Sending you loads of love and be kind to yourself this weekend.


----------



## rach81

So sorry for all the BFN lots of big     its so harsh.

I agree, its so much worse when you see your partner crumble. My DP was crushed and hes normally so strong and never cries, that made me cry even more.

Im still bleeding, not quite as heavy but heavy enough, so putting me on stronger dose of cyclogest hasnt worked but wasnt really expecting anything different. Its seems cruel that we still have to test and see that horrible single line again. Im sure we are all so tired of seeing them. Still I suppose it does provide some sort of closure and helps us to move on.

The worst thing for me is that I cant try again for a good few months as I need to save up the £4000 again and have no frosties   I feel that if i could try again straight again it would give me something to focus on and maybe find it easier to move on.

suzie and daisy - I will be following you on your next journey and am sure that you will have much better news next time.

Errol - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! you must be over the moon  

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test , sending lots of     

Rach xx


----------



## toria77

bluebell and amy. So so sorry it didn't work for you this time.                   just a quick question for all you lovely ladies. Assuming i don't bleed between now and then do you think i'd be ok to do a test a day early? Not sure i can stand any more days of knicker checking! x


----------



## suzie1time

Ah bluebell Hun, I'm so sorry. I also knew what the answer would be but it's still crushing when it's confirmed.

Give yourself and your other half a little time to come to terms with this, then come out fighting.

Big   to you Hun x x x

Rach, I agree. I felt sorry for myself but devastated for my DP! I'm sorry you didn't have any frosties from this cycle, especially as like us, your self funding. It's crap that we have pay for it. Makes me  

To be honest, If the frosties don't work, I don't think we'll have the time to save for another full cycle. I'm 42 this year so I feel like time is really running out. Best of luck to you Hun x x x


----------



## rach81

Suzie - try not to worry, I will    that this time it will work for you.

Im 30 next week so do have a few years yet but its just where do you draw the line? I can see how couples get themselves into trouble financially, being so desperate for their own child. Its disgraceful how the funding varies so much from region to region. how can some areas fund 3 cycles and some wont fund at all, its just not fair.  

Rant over!!


----------



## Wynnie

What!? Some regions fund 3 cycles!?!? I'm moving!!!!!


----------



## suzie1time

I know Rach, it is where do you draw the line. Money permitting, I think most people would go on and on. What really gets me about the funding is that on top of what you said, they write people of my age off all together, yet 3 people in my office have been given funding for gastric bands! Now I don't begrudge annyone anything but if a diet would sort out my fertility, I'd do that but unfortunately there's no lifestyle choice that can change our fertility issues. If that makes sense! Ok rant over x

P.s. You're only coming up to your 30s Hun so you have age on your side for defo x x x


----------



## suzie1time

Daisy11 said:


> Amy - so sorry Hun! Nothing I can say to make it better so just sending loads of love to you and DP  take care both
> 
> Suzie - exactly the same for us. We are self funding. So only the one go we will be having as can't afford another but the FET isn't too bad to get together. My AF is due around 24th so yeah be around the same time. I suppose nothing can keep us sane doing this. I think every injection affects a brain cell and by the time you get to 2ww your totally barking!  x


Daisy, I'm barking to start with Hun! This just tipped me over the edge!!!!

Oh yes even our AFs are around the same time!!! We're so meant to go through the next TX together. That means we have to PMA each other up. Plus we'll be old hands at it so hopefully we wont panic at every little twinge... Yeah ok, like that's going to happen!!!! X x x


----------



## Lizchil

Hi ladies, im so sorry to the ladies with bfn's today, please stay strong and dust yourselves down and get back on the journey   

As for me Im in shock i have a    clinic phoned me and my blood test level was 374!  We cannot believe it, it was our time this time, and my heart truely goes out to the ladies who didnt get what they wanted today, ive been through it and really understand the sadness and heartache,please dont give up ladies and i will      for you, this time around i did no faddy diets no acupuncture and was just myself and it worked!

love to all liz x


----------



## cassiecoleman

mondonn05 said:


> Lindylou, I did the exact same thing yday. Had a crazy day. But I eventually lifted myself out of the doom and gloom and realised it was prob too early to test, thanks to the girls here. Pma and chin up and don't test again til wed Mrs!


Me too girls, OTD Wedensday the 6th and stupidly did a Clearplan yesterday that came up BFN. Spent today testing my out my understanding of maths and probabilities and have concluded that I'm still in the running! one positive thing is I am not going to officially accept any result until the blood test so i might as well wait till Wednesday for a definitive answer.


----------



## rach81

Lizchil - CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!! Sooooo happy for you


----------



## suzie1time

Liz, I am so so pleased for you!!! And another score for the 40+ gang and with a FET!!! Truly inspiring.

I'm pleased that you said no change to your diet or acupuncture as I was starting to question if I could have done more!!!! We did acupuncture and took some extra supplements.

You must be over the moon!!!       

Your story has made me feel more confident about my next TX as it will be a FET and you're only a little bit younger than me! What stage were your embies at when they put them back?


----------



## belkel

i dont want to rub anyones nose in it as i know all too well the pain of bfn   please dont give up hope it will happen

well done liz bfp thats brilliant news

i too have done a test and got a bfp this is my second time having icis i cant quite believe it at the moment good luck to all the other testers


----------



## kuga

Hello Girls 

I have been reading your posts this week but just couldn't write anything as I have been driving myself mad.  My test day is tomorrow.  I have had no signs of AF but I just have no idea this time round.  Last time I knew that it might of been BFP & it was but this time I think I am being a bit more sceptical & that it is my brain's way of protecting my feelings.

I am so sorry to all the girls with BFN.  I hope that you have the strength soon to try again & achieve the goal.

Congratulations to all the ladies who have got BFP, I so hope I get to join your club tomorrow, but what will be will be.

I also have not changed my diet or done any acupuncture & I have stopped training at the gym for the last 2 wks to let my body relax.

I will let you know how I go tomorrow.  I am so lucky work has kept me busy today.  I have a busy weekend as well & know I won't feel like it if the result is not good.


----------



## suzie1time

Ah belkel! That's fantastic Hun!!!!         well done and you're not rubbing anyones noses in it. You enjoynyour BFP, you deserve it x x x

Kuga,     for you for tomorrow x x x


----------



## Katie789

Amy, bluebell and rach, am gutted for you all. Even when we suspect its over, theres always a tiny bit of  hope that we'll be one of the lucky ones who gets a surprise bfp despite bleeding. Life can be so cruel sometimes    

Liz and belkel, on the other hand life can be sooooo good! Congratulations on your bfps!!! I hope everyone else testing in april has your luck   

Katie xx


----------



## toria77

Liz and belkel sooo happy for you   

Please, please, please let your good luck rub off on the rest of us!!!

Tor x


----------



## belkel

thank you so much  

lots and lots of good luck to everyone testing      

ive got a scan on the 21st april to determine whether its one or two babies growing x will let you all know the outcome xx


----------



## mondonn05

Huge congratulations Liz and Belkel

It's great to hear good news, keeps our spirits up!!


----------



## fish123

Wow it's been busy on here today, I'm just trying to catch up.

Congratulations to all those with BFPs today! Must be amazing.

Sending big hugs to all with BFN and hope you take care of yourselves and get the pampering you deserve.

For me I am knicker checking every 10 mins, which is driving me mad... But can't stop myself! Convinced I have seen a slight dot of red and then googling galore.

I think we all deserve a medal for going through this


----------



## mondonn05

Fish123, I'm convinced I just saw the same lol, now I'm doing the same. The insanity continues!!!


----------



## Daisy11

WHOO-HOO liz and Belkel!!!!!!  

Now that's the news we all want to hear!!!!

Soooooo pleased for you both 

Bluebell and everyone else with BFN's. Thinking of you all. Tonight definitely calls for a LARGE glass of wine and a family size dairy milk. Love to all.

Suzie - definitely have to keep in touch and get our BFP,s together next time  xxx


----------



## suzie1time

That's a deal daisy x oh and I meant to let you know, there's a girl on another thread who got a BFP from her first FET!! Gives you hope doesn't it


----------



## fish123

Mondonno - Glad we are going through this madness together lol! When's your test date? X


----------



## CarolinaT

HOORAY LIZ AND BELKEL MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS...ENJOY EVERY MINUTE  
 TO ALL OF YOU WITH HIDEOUS BFN...fingers crossed for every one still waiting for a result and finding out over the weekend      
I've been really cleaning today with flash and buckets of water not just a bit polish so i'm hoping this is really a nesting symptom and i will get a BFP next week...
lots of love xxx


----------



## blueBell2010

Liz and belkel congrats, well done ladies great to see good news here today )

I'm going to treat myself to a nice big glass of red wine and a take away tonight!

Good luck to all testing this weekend and have a great weekend to all

BB xxx


----------



## Lizchil

suzie1time, thanks for your kind words, i wish you all the luck if you go for FET, I felt so much more relaxed this time, last year after having egg collection i felt ill afterwards, Im still having alot of AF symptoms, but trying not to worry, I spent alot of time last year reading all the do's and dont's, and this year ignored it all, just eat normally, no decaff tea, just drank loads of water, and did alot of positive visualisation a track i downloaded from itunes about pregnancy visualisation, and listened to that every night, the 2ww is a total nightmare and torture, worse thing ive ever been through, I truely believe if you visualise pregnancy it will happen for you, I did have a reiki intense session before all my treatment this year, to rid blockages i had, which were the desparation for a child, seeing that negative test every month, i wanted to feel happy and ready for the FET, and it worked.  Take care and I wish you all the luck, love liz x


----------



## Wynnie

Congrats all you BFP ladies and huge hugs for the BFN's. 

I'm testing tomorrow morning, absolutely KNOW it's a bfn for me but I still have the 1% hope inside! 

Don't think I'll sleep a wink tonight.  Good luck to all the other testers tomorrow.....yikes and eeeeeek xx


----------



## Lizchil

suzie1time

My embryos were only a 4 cell on a 2 day transfer x


----------



## Jen xx

hey girls

Just to let u no i got a BFP today...

so so happy cant believe it..

so sorry for all u girls u got BFN..

thinkin of use

Jen xx


----------



## Wynnie

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY JEN!!!!!!!          More BFPS PLEASE X


----------



## Katie789

Woohoo jen, thats brilliant news. Was keeping an eye out for you on ni thread as after you I am last on the old cycle buddies board. Gives other early testers hope that things can change in a couple of days!!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## fish123

Jen Yey!!! Congratulations


----------



## toria77

CONGRATULATIONS Jen   

Tor x


----------



## mondonn05

Congrats Jen! xx

Fish 123, I'm due to test on Tuesday...only 4 more sleeps!!!     When are you due to test again?


----------



## anmammow

Helo folks,

Just adding myself here as we had IUI on Fri 25th and due to test on 7th April for the clinic, and will probably do an early test on Tues, can't bear to wait.

I find the two week wait agonising! Have posted about this month's tricks of the mind here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260488.new#new

Good luck to all those still waiting, congrats to those with good news  and heartfelt hugs to all those who didn't get their dream this time around 

Apologies, you'll see I'm a bit of a sporadic poster, tend to dip in and out, but I'll pop back over the next week and keep you posted.

anmammow xxx


----------



## suzie1time

Hey liz, that's great. That's what mine are!!! I might try the reiki as I did acupuncture. I don't even know where to start looking for reiki or even know what it is!!!!

Ah congrats to you too Jen! This is what we need to see! BFPs!!!!


----------



## CarolinaT

Huge congratulations Jen, yay more good news xxx


----------



## fish123

Hi mondono not long for you hey! I have got 7 more sleeps! I'm working from home next week, so really hope it goes quickly! X


----------



## GabiFR

Hi Ladies,

bluebell, staceyjane, suzie1time, Daisy, Alison, Amy K, Rach, I am so sorry for the bad news.  As I said before, we fall, stand up, shake the dust and move on, it take a little longer for some of us but there is hope for everyone, I can assure that after all my failures.
Errol, Lizchill, belkel, Jen, congrats on being pregnant!  I am over the moon for you, enjoy the next 9 months    

Wynnie and Kuga, good luck tomorrow, fngers and toes crossed for you    .

Tor, how are you today?  Hope you are feeling positive today.

Hi to everybody else.  Keep the PMA ladies!

AFM, I am finding really hard to stay positive and really tempted to test early, but so far I'm resisting.  4 sleeps (or lack of sleeps) to OTD, seems ages to wait!!!

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## mondonn05

Fish 123 it will go quite quickly, though don't take a breakdown in the middle and test like I did...that was a stupid thing to do. I've been back visiting my best friends 2 day old baby girl today again (my little niece I'm calling her) and after yesterday's very hard visit (though I never let on it was hard as she doesn't actually know I'm having treatment) I had a lovely time today. My other best friend (who knows that I'm going through treatment) commended me on how well I am holding up given the circumstances and that made me feel great!!!


----------



## suzie1time

Hey gabi, it's rubbish but exactly like you say, onwards and upwards.

Stay away from the pee sticks !!!!

X


----------



## mondonn05

Gabi2009 don't do it. Honestly, I am testing the same day as you and I did it yesterday. Not only did it come back negative but it made me feel so crap that I had caved in. Stay strong and we will hopefully get the same good news on Tuesday     x


----------



## lyons401

how do I get to the section where I can post to others on the 2ww?


----------



## rach31

Hi

I am new on here even though been reading other comments from other people. I am on my 2ww and I'm testing on Sunday.Not feeling very hopeful as I have cramping pains which I have had for a few days and I'm just waiting for the dreaded time of the month!!! 

It is such a rollercoster and just wanted to share my thoughts.

Rach xxxx


----------



## lindylou

I know i dont know you lovely ladies very well as i only came back to FF today after several years but Huge congratulations to all of you who have had the BFP's and heart felt sorrys for those who have suffered BFN's. I hope you find the strength and have the luck make your dreams come true soon XX
Lindy x


----------



## Jen xx

thanks girls

i cant believe it..so chuffed..

for all u ladies who r not feelin very positive...... keep ur chin up..i done a test on wed mornin and it was BFN then it changed in less than 48 hours plus i was in agony on wed and thurs so really thought it was all over however everyone kept sayin that it could just be implantation cramps and it looks like they were right so def stay positive till ur otd!!

Jen xx


----------



## toria77

Hi Gabi. I'm still swinging from being really positive to feeling like my AF is on it's way. I've only 3 sleeps to go but the way I'm feeling it might as well be 3 years!!! DP bought a test today, I basically dared him too, so now it's sitting on the side calling my name!!!

How are you doing??

Tor x


----------



## suzie1time

Tori, resist!!! A girl got a BFP today but tested early on wednesday and had got a bfn! 

You've waited this long and testing won't change the result x x x


----------



## toria77

Hi Suzie, I know you're right but I'm not sure I can handle another 2 days of knicker checking!!!! I am pleased however that I've not started bleeding today, that's one day further than last time!!!

I will resist, DP wouldn't let me do it anyway!!!

Hope you're doing ok  

Tor x


----------



## serenmai29

Tor get do to hide the test. Then at least the temptation is removed xxx


----------



## charliefig

Wow so many new posts......

congratulations Errol, Lizchill, Belkel and Jen on your BFP!!! so happy for you all. its reassuring too see positive results. i still feel like i've got a lifetime to wait.

and i'm so sorry Bluebell, Staceyjayne, Suzie1time, Daisy, Alison, Amy K and Rach that you got BFN. I can't even imagine how it feels. sending you BIG   

and good luck to tomorrow testers!!! 9 more sleeps for me  

charlie xxxx


----------



## suzie1time

Sorry Jen, I called you a girl when using you as example for tori it to test early. I'm following two threads at one FF/MM and TWW so I'm getting all confused. Plus it's been a rough couple of days...

Tori, stay away from the pee sticks til OTD.

Congrats to everyone on the BFPs x

Big hugs to everyone who got BFNs x

Best of luck to everyone else who's about to go for EC, ET or waiting for OTD x x x


----------



## Jen xx

oh dont worry pet lol..

Jen xx


----------



## mandimoo

we got the BFP and we are cautiously over the moon!  cautious, because i had a few days of heavy painful bleeding 6 days after transfer and gynae emergency told me the test they did was neg (on day 7 after ET) and the clinic told me to expect a negative on test day.  so i pretty much gave up, although it would have been easier on us if i was able to just give up, cos i hung on to the shred of hope that it may just be ok, tempered by telling myself to be realistic and not set myself up for a fall.  it was torturous, as i know you all know.  now i have a niggling doubt that perhaps my hcg just hasnt fell yet, or perhaps its ectopic (i had an ectopic 4 months ago, with very similar symptoms).  but these little worries can come back another day, because as i say, we are (cautiously) over the moon!


----------



## Jen xx

congrats mandimoo

hope all goes well for ya!!

Jen xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Flipping eck! I've only been gone half the day and look at the progress!

I decided to come away from my iPad for a bit cos I felt like I was becoming obsessed, like pressing the refresh button every 5seconds for any new posts! My Zeta West book really does recommend not obsessing, soooooo hard though! I thought if I could just distract myself until about 4 ish and then check in on everyone then, that would be ok. But, my pops is a truck driver and has to take a 24 hour break and fortunately he was near me so it meant I get to spend some time with him. He lives over in NI so I only get to see him every couple of weeks unless I fly over. So my day got completely sidetracked until now and look at all the posts!!

I am so so sad for all those gut wrenching negatives, I know some of them were expected, but none the less, I can only imagine how you girlies must be feeling.         please make sure that none of you are alone and if you need to talk, let me know. I really do mean that. My heart aches for you all, I am well gutted.

For those who have been blessed with a BFP - Well bloody done!!!!! The start of a dream come true      please keep sending plenty of     and     to the rest of us to help us maintain our sanity.... Ooops too late for that request!!!  

I've well had a bazaar day down below... I've still got threats of bleeding going on, but it's only very mild when I wipe myself. The next you know, there's no signs of anything at all! What's that all about then??

I'm pretty tired just now so will catch you all on the Moro

Melody

Xoxox


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

i have been offline all day so just catching up!

What a lot of posts but the support upon this thread is amazing     

Suzie, Bluebell, Amy K, Staceyjayne, so sorry to read your news,     

Errol, Jen, Mandimoo and Lizchil wonderful news 

I think it was Lindlylou who asked about testing early and getting a bfn and then going on to get a bfp, i tested from day 9 and bfn days 9-14, gave up hope as had been having bleeding slightly, (day 12) got a bfp on blood test and DS is 3 in 3 wks


wishing  for tomorrows testers .....Daisy81, Kuga, Rach81 and Wynnie
    

love and luck to all

Em


----------



## Feileacan

Trying to keep my cool, get some rest, and keep busy when my brain starts whirling with all the what ifs... 9 more sleeps till OTD. 

To all whose cycles turned out negative, thinking of you and sending love and hugs and hope for the future whatever it brings.    

To all who've had positive results, well done! Yay! Hooray for your sticky embies!   

 hugs for everyone. 

I've felt so alone so many times in my own infertility journey till I joined this forum. My mind still boggles at how many of us there are getting on with our lives in the midst of all this treatment and waiting and starting over and sometimes finally good news... So grateful for chance to connect!


----------



## Ali Cachia

Hi Ladies,

Big    for all those going threw a difficult time. 

Sorry no personals tonight, 
Just to say keep your spirits up and     

My otd is on Monday,    haven't really had any symptoms other than, a few twinges and minor cramps, also extremly tired but put it all down to the extra progesterone.

Am trying to keep PMA.    had a few    moments but ok.

To get threw a forest you must pass many trees, I'm not looking at the forest,  I'm just taking it a tree at a time. the meadow will come into view soon i'm sure.

Keep the faith ladies!

Love and light.

Ali C xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Feileacan

Hi *Ali C* - I love your 'one tree at a time'!!! I've been planning a walk in the rainforest this weekend so will definitely have that in mind as I'm walking past all those forest giants. Trees always remind me to stay grounded. I love to plant them and have done so after each BFN in the past - reminders of embies that didnt make it to beanie stage, figured I'd at least be growing something! Borrowed the idea from a friend who planted a peach tree after she had an ectopic pregnancy, each year it flowers at same time, precious reminder!

Especially thinking of *Daisy11, Rach81, Wynnie, Kuga* with OTD tomorrow, have read lots of stories of BFP and happy bubs even after bleeding in 2WW. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wynnie

Morning girls, 


OTD day for me today and I absolutely CANNOT believe it but I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have had NO symptoms whatsoever, my boobs aren't even sore and have had such bad AF pains - was convinced it hadn't worked. 


DH and I are now in absolute shock!!! We are being very cautious as last time I had a very early miscarriage. 


A huge thank you to all your support.  Thinking of all the BFN's    and         for all the testers today and in the coming weeks. 


Thanks again to Holly for setting this up. Will move over to the next board but will stay on here too as want to hear how you all get on. 


Good luck and             xxxxxxxx


----------



## serenmai29

Wow wynnie a massive congrats on your bfp.  And to all you other ladies who received the most fantastic news. Your positive stories have really lifted my spirits.

Afm having a lot of lower back pain and nausea. I'm just praying that's a good sign. I will find out next friday xxx


----------



## toria77

congratulations wynnie! Sooo happy for you. 2 sleeps to go for me.   i don't start bleeding. x


----------



## Katie789

Yipee wynnie, I hope you are the first of many bfps today!

Good luck testers


Katie xx


----------



## toria77

Hey Ali, our test dates are the same!!!!

I'm getting worried now as I have lower tummy pain and things are winding me up more than normal, it happens before my AF. I'm hoping it's just a reaction to the stress that we all feel coming up to OTD!!

Just lost my rag with my little girl, she just isn't listening and now feel incredibly guilty and weepy!!! Oh weel I guess I've not done too bad, 1st time I've broken down in the 2ww!!!

Tor x


----------



## mondonn05

All over for me girls, AF came this morning    Congratulations Wynnie.   for anyone else testing over the coming weeks. I'm off to get myself geared up for April!!


----------



## fish123

Hello to everyone this morning,

Wynnie congratulations absolutley amazing news!!!

Mondono so sorry, sending you a huge hug xxx


----------



## kuga

Hello Girls

Well It is test day for me today & me & DH are in complete shock as we got a BFP   

I just can't believe it I hadn't had any signs at all for 2 ww which way it was going to go so I had no idea.

We are being very cautious however as last time I mis-carried at 10 weeks.  So fingers crossed & we now have another hurdle to get over.

Congratulations Wynnie, we were both not sure what was going to happen, let me know how you get on at your 6 wk scan.

 to all of you that have got BFN & keep trying you will get there.

  for all of you to test this weekend.


----------



## fish123

Kuga congratulations!!! Hope u have a happy healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Daisy11

Morning ladies,

Wynnie & kuga! Congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you!    

Em - just to update you tested today and my test didn't say not pregnant - it said bloody hell woman haven't you work this one out yet!!!! 

I'm ok! I keep thinking to myself that it isn't my turn this time. Perhaps it was giving to someone who needed it that little bit more and had no frosties and this really was their last hope. ( that's my way of thinking and keeping positive) I have frosties for next month and that will be my last chance then. So I think next month should be my time. 

A tonne of love being sent to everyone else both with BFP and bfn. Thinking of you all x


----------



## rach81

Hi official BFN for me today, expected, but was still holding on to a tiny sliver of hope.

Congratulations to Wynnie & Kuga, its fantastic to hear some positve news

Mondonn & Daisy11 - Hugs for you both    

To everyone else still to test, good luck, am     for you all

Im off to the pub to get myself a big glass of wine this afternoon, I probably wont be able to try again until September, its so expensive, I need a lottery win!

xx


----------



## fish123

Rach81- so sorry for your bfn, sending u a big hug.

I think it's all over for me know, I'm 7dp3dt and I have quite a bit of brown discharge and a few bits of red


----------



## rach81

fish123 - dont give up hope yet, it could be implantation    for you keep positive xx


----------



## fish123

Thanks rach, I'm trying to ignore it but it's so difficult
X


----------



## toria77

kuga CONGRATULATIONS.                       big   to those who got a bfn. Fish, it isn't over until it's over. Stay positive.              What type of test has everyone used? I've got clear blue and clear blue digital!


----------



## rach81

I know it is, we are all exactly the same. I have exhausted every pregnancy symptom that google can find. You really dont know until you test though as the progesterone causes all sorts of side effects and your body is also recovering from EC so feel some strange twinges and cramps. Just try to relax, I know its a lot easier said than done though. xx


----------



## fish123

Thank you, off to do some food shopping joy! Keep my mind off things x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

kuga, Wynnie, congratulations!!! Have a healthy and happy 9 months ahead!!!!!!!!!!!  

Daisy, Rach and Mondonn, big hugs to you, take care if yourselves now.

fish123, hang in there, it could very well be implantation bleed.  Hopefully the bleeding isn't too much.

Tor, how are you doing today?  I bet the twins are keeping you busy over the weekend, it makes time goes faster!

AFM,  I couldn't resist and also was panicking about late implantation so I testes this morning (11dpEC) and got a BFP!!!  DH and I are over the moon but very careful as I also had m/c in the past.  For those panicking about lack of symptoms, me too, have had none symptoms whatsoever, no twinge, no sore (.)(.), no implantation bleeding.  

lots of love to everyone,

Gabi xxx


----------



## suzie1time

Congratulations to wynnie & kuga on your     well done x x x 

So sorry and big   to mondonn and Rach. I know exactly how you feel x x x

Fish, try not to worry as I think it is the right time for implantation x x x

Ah gabi just seen your post!!! Congratulations on your


----------



## slou

hi everyone Im new to this thread & 2 in my 2ww. I had ET yesterday & had 2 put back so fingers crossed.

Congrats to everyone with BFP  & im so sorry foe those with BFN will  thats is works for you all in your nest tx

Take care all


----------



## toria77

oh gabi so pleased for you. Twins are keeping me busy. We've got to make easter bonnets for school today! I'm really bad at craft things so my mum's helping. I'm even more tempted to test tomorrow. It's only 1 day early!


----------



## Katie789

Gabi and kuga, massive congratulations!!!! 

Daisy, rach and mondon, massive  

Welcome slou! 

Fish, keep going. You and I are testing the same day. Ive had diddly squat. Bled early last time so next weeks gonna be a killer for me.

Katie xx


----------



## Feileacan

wynnie, kuga, gabi - congratulations on your BFPs    

mondonn, rach, daisy - so sorry it didnt work out this time round
     

fish - hang in there, i hope it works out ok for you

hugs to all while we wait, wait, wait


----------



## fish123

Thanks for everyone's kind words. It has now changed to bright red when I wipe.

Not holding out much hope x


----------



## toria77

Hi Katie, I too bled before OTD last time but have gone past the day it happened this time, if you know what I mean. I am def gonna tast tomorrow, it's only 1 day early plus I also thought it would be a lovely Mother's day presents for our Mum's.

If it's neg, the twins will be going to their dad's so I can have a couple of days to recover before they come back Monday night.

Tor x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you? Had my ET on Thursday, so think I'm 2 days into 2ww. Looks like lots has been happening on this thread. 

Well done to all the BFPs, lots of lovely vibes to you all.

To the ladies with BFNs, so sorry to you but keep positive and keep trying. It's a long hard journey. But if we don't try we will never know.   

AFM - seriously dizzy, think it's the progestorone. So pleased I've booked the 2ww off work as I'd be no good to anyone. Got lots of books and films to catch up on. Someone said on an earlier post about daytime tv, it is truely the devil's work as so awful.

Hope evryone is enjoying a relaxing weekend. Good luck to all the testers, wishing you the best news.

Di XXX


----------



## Katie789

Oh fish, I hope its not the end. Could still be implantation bleed if not too heavy  

Toria,  what a lovely mothers day gift, good luck.

Katie xx


----------



## DazeyJ

Hi ladies, can I join you? Am on day 5 past a 5 day blast transfer, OTD is April 9th...had no symptoms but last night developed terrible pain in my right ovary when I moved, called the clinic and they didn't seem too worried...has calmed down now but have AF type cramping instead! Hope all is ok down there... 

Best wishes to you all and big hugs to all those unlucky to get BFN's


----------



## DazeyJ

I think somebody posted here a day by day account of what should be happening to our embies but I can't find it, does it sound familiar?


----------



## suzie1time

Hi di, you're right about day about daytime tv. I took the full TWW off and I'm so pleased I did. Although my TX wasn't successful this time, I would have blamed myself for going to work. Now I know I did everything I could and it just wasnt meant to be this time  

Best of luck with your treatment x


----------



## GabiFR

thanks everyone!!!

Tor, what a lovely mother's day with the twins!!!  If you really decide to test early, get the most concentrated pee in the morning, I held off from peing in the middle of the night to do the test this morning  .  I am         that you get a strong BFP!  What test are you using?

fish123, I really hope it's implantation bleed, try to rest hun and take it easy.

Suzie,  I hope you are feeling better, as my DH used to say to me after so many failures, "God is just taking a little longer to make a very special baby for you".  Sending you lots of      for next tx.
Welcome to slou Di and all the newbies to the thread.  Wishing you all lots of luck and       .

love,
Gabi


----------



## suzie1time

Hi gabi, what a lovely thing to say! Your DH sounds like a sweetheart!

Had a look at your TX history, bless you Hun, you've really been through it. Well now your very special baby is on the way. So pleased for you and all the other girls who have BFPs. It'll be me next time x x


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey Everyone, sorry I've not been about last couple of days properly. I have well and truly come on a big fat period, I feel devastated. I've spoken to the hospital and they have told me that whatever I do, don't be tempted to test until Thursday as it may just be one little embryo and not the two, bless  
They also said that it is really important for me to keep taking my pessary bum bullet things.

I'm trying to find that bit of positive thread that normally runs through me but it is soooo hard. The big thing is we have to remember...... It ain't over til it's over.

Anyways....

What a fantabulous few posts I've missed! I'll try and catch up properly with everyone later this evening.

Well done to everyone and huge congratulations, you must be flying high today    

Hugz all round for everyone else who had horrible test results     

Fish123, please please please keep believing babes xx

All you newbies, have a good read thru this thread from start to finish, we have had such a fun time. The minute you start losing it, and going     you know you are normal - welcome to our gorgeous 2ww family.     

DazeyJ - I'll repost that thread for you later Hun, about the embryos lil journey.

Luv n hugz

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## toria77

Aww Melody, I'll be   for you.

Gabi, I got up this morning at about 4 so if I do it again tomorrow I will test then. I've got clear blue normal and digital. Not sure what one to use though!!!

Unfortunatley the twins go to their dad's on a Sunday but will have until half nine with them so I'll make the most of it.

Tor x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi Ladies

Thankyou all so much for well wishes , It has really got to me this time      and i have never has an AF this bad in all if my life,

my DH has been amazing and even wallpapered our bedroom today ....... which he has never done before and it looks fab.

Going to go into hiding tomorrow but then i think i will be fine.

Back at the clinic on 26th to start IVF ... this is our last go on the NHS and I'm not sure we could afford any more any that but one day at a time.

For those of you that also got BFN      xxxx and for you that got BFP ...CONGRATS     !!!!!! xxx


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fish123

Hi ladies,

Thanks again for all your positive posts, it has honestly kept me sane today. Feeling all emotional now!!

Miss melody, don't give up too! Will be praying for you, for your test on Thursday xx


----------



## CarolinaT

big fat hugs to all of you with a horrible result, keep believing and stay strong   and a massive congratulations to you all with positive results   sorry i don't know names etc, but this thread is enormous   
I'm so excited and oh so nervous for test day next friday eek! won't be doing a HPT i don't dare, my dh is convinced it will be yes but after the last time i can't be positive anymore...i really want it to be and thankfully your all here to pick me up and make me believe it actually could and does work HOORAY...
please more yes's please more yes's


----------



## toria77

Think I might have done a silly thing. I've had a dull headache that started yesterday so I thought I'd google it, and guess what apparently women who are prone to them can suffer in the 1st trimester!!!

Why oh why do we put ourselves through this sympton spotting, oh well guess time will tell if it's that or just stress!!!


----------



## suzie1time

Miss melody, I over til its over Hun. Chin up x x x


----------



## E3021

Hi ladies,
Am back after my internet went down for two days - soo frustrating when stuck at home on 2WW. 
I've missed loads - massive congratulations to all BFPs
And so sorry for all the BFNs, I really pray next time will be your turn, treat yourselves to some lovely wine tonight.

AFM - feeling calm and positive but still analysing every twinge - still a whole week to go though, just keep praying and trying to keep a PMA
xxx


----------



## blueBell2010

Evening Ladies,

mondonn, rach, daisy so sorry it's not worked out this time, massive   to you all, I know how your feeling  

wynnie, kuga, gabi, congrats fabby news   Enjoy being pg

 and best of luck to all the new ladies 

Missey Melody, no no try and stay positive, it's not over       it works out for you... 

AFM I'm still feeling pretty gutted, but I've had a lovely day with dp and enjoying a lovely glass of wine and planning forward for next tx in June.  It's amazin how quickly all the symptoms seem to disappear following that call from the clinic, on the up side the amount of loo roll being used in this house has reduced considerably since yesterday  

Hope everyone is managing to enjoy their weekends.

BB  xx


----------



## GabiFR

BB,  you will see that it gets better, one day after the other, June will come soon and I am      for your tx to work.
Suzie, the special baby came after 8 txs, Phillip is now 10 months, he is a wonderful baby, so we are hoping that the sibling is also super special just like him.  
Carolina, lots of PMA for you, of course it can work, sometimes it takes some time but our dreams can come true!
Tor, one or 2 more sleeps  ??  
Hi to everybody else.
Love,
Gabi


----------



## suzie1time

Ah gabi so this is special baby no. 2!!! well at least the second timemis hasn't taken another eight TX!!! Bkess ya x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just a quicky as full of cold in this house!

Mondonn05, Daisy11, Rach81 and Alison75 so sorry to read your news    

Kuga, Gabi and Wynnie fab news 

Welcome Slou, dyellowcar, 

sending lots of       and 

Em


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey Girls,

I'm halfway to being "back on it", I'll be back on form tomorrow - properly!

Thank you all so much for all your posts and messages. Reading through them all, well it just puts everything into perspective. I feel I am quite blessed with my journey so far.

I have had a completely rollercoaster of a day, never mind a week and I still have Thursday to wait for for my OTD. I'm looking forward to it all over again now and as I've just said "I'm back on it!"

Can I please just tell you all something right from my heart and nothing but truth in it?.....

I proper effin love you all!!

   
   
    

Melody
xoxox


----------



## Princess_Ted

This site has been a God send. Genuine people all supporting each other. 

Miss Melody I proper effin love ya back!

 x a trillion for the   peeps

 dancing like a mad banana happy for you  !!!

I raise my mug of decaf tea to all you ladies in toast!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wynnie

Good luck all of you testers tomorrow.the rest of you lovely ladies remember the pma!!!!  Remember I had no symptoms whatsoever and was even crying every morning on the way to work as was so convinced it hadn't worked - so, easier said than done but try not to analyse! 

Sorry again to all bfn's - hope you're enjoying some wine tonight. 

Melody, praying for you. It's not over yet...pma pma pma! 

This thread is amazing - would have fallen apart without all the support.

Night all xxxxxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Good morning, good morning!

I simply cannot sleep and so thought I'd pop on to share our good news!

I am officially now a grandparent at the grand old age of 39 and I'm not even a mum yet! What's
that all about?! My lovely step daughter has had a little bundle of joy just over an hour ago. 

I'm back in full spirit now and looking forward to the news that my other little embie is going to be ok, come on OTD Thursday, the wait is too much!

Will catch up properly tomorrow.

Luv n hugz

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## fish123

Melody, that's fab news xx

I only had one embyo transferred and bleeding heavily today, so I'm signing off from here now.
Sorry I can't stay to chat and support others, but really have to concentrate on getting myself and my h back on track. Didn't hit me until yesterday the strain my marriage is under due to trying to conceive.

Sorry for bringing the boards mood down so early. Good luck to everyone xx

Thanks for everyone's support xx


----------



## toria77

Morning Guys

Couldn't sleep and needed a wee at about half 5. Thought I'd do a test. Got a bit confused and thought it was positive so did the other one too.

Unfortunatley both of them said          . I've also started bleeding so know it's all over. Will prob do another one tomorrow just as a formality but know it will say the same thing.

Really, really thought it would work this time and am totally devestated, didn't think it would hit me this hard. Oh well once the twins have gone to their dad's I can have a bloody good cry, pick myself up and think about starting again.

We've decided not to egg share again, this will be our last attempt and want all the eggs to ourselves, a little selfish I know.

Good luck to all those testing, I will keep popping on to check how everyone is doing.

Thank for all your support and many see some of you again on a different thread.


----------



## serenmai29

Toria So sorry sending you lots of  . Make sure you take good care of yourself ready for the next ride of this crazy roller coaster.  Will be thinking of you today .

Fish take good care of yourself and dh.  This is a very difficult time for both you guys and your marriage you just need some time.  Good luck for future treatments  

Miss melody congratulations on grandma status.  Good luck for Thursday and that other little fighting embryo will be clinging on I'm sure.

Afm test day still feels miles away but keeping pma.  Get through tuesday and I will much happier.  af is due to arrive on Tuesday and she's always been a stickler for punctuality so if i get past Tuesday I will be so much happier.


----------



## Katie789

Oh fish and toria, im so so sorry for you both. 

Toria, im sure it will be hard keeping it going this morning, but you and your twins are hope to us all that this hard journey is worth it in the end.

Fish, you are right about the stress ttc can put on a relationship. Take some time to be grateful for each other and the good things your marriage brings. 

Love katie xx

Ps miss melody, congrats on your wee grandbaby. Get it rubbed on your tummy for luck!!!


----------



## Feileacan

Fish and Toria -   take care and be gentle with yourselves, such a tough road we are on, love and light and hope and sparkles to you both.

Miss Melody - congrats on grandmammy status, I also have found myself in unlikely position of being grandma before being mummy as my DH has a daughter from a previous relationship. She has just announced she is expecting again! How weird would it be if we were both pregnant at the same time!  

Katie -   I love the image of rubbing newborn bub on tummy for luck... now who do I know with a baby...


----------



## suzie1time

Fish & tori a, so sorry Huns, it totally sucks and there are no words to make you feel better x x x

Miss melody, congrats on your grandchild x x x


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi ladies
Well haven't been on all week since af arrived as been a tough week but OTD today and bfn  which we knew would be the case. 
Daisy. Rach, fish and any others going through this totally know what you are going through. Buy having had all the tears and thinking what else could I have done to make it happen I've come out the other side and feeling positive. . Out of interest just wondered howany of you took the time off work as I just carried on with mo time off even on morning before et and I'm wondering if this was a bad thing. 

On the plus side it was only our first go and luckily we are funded for 2 more cycles. However on the negative side when I called the clinic this week they said I have to wait 6 months. I couldn't believe it so been having to mentally prepare myself for the wait. Thinking of trying to scrape some money 
together to pay for a cycle in between but not sure if you can do 
that does anyone know. 

Today I have mum round for dinner so concentrating on that and will be having my well deserved glass of wine! 

Despite not writing on here all week have read it every day and it's been a godsend so thank you ladies. 

So happy for you bfp girls good luck.

Maybe see sone of the bfn on here another time..


----------



## GabiFR

Teena, fish and Tor,  big hugs to you     .  I really hope next time is your time.  Take care of yourselves now and enjoy a good glass of wine.  

Gabi xx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hello there! Can I join you please? I am currently on my first  cycle of ivf and am due to have egg collection on tues (5th April) and my transfer on thurs so my otd will be 21st April. Would love to join in with you all as you sound such lovely supporting ladies. I think i'm going to need you in the next couple of weeks.

Good luck to all of you still waiting to test, congratulations to all those with their magical bfp's and my heart goes out to those who have been disappointed wishing you all the love and luck in the world that your dreams come true.

love evie x


----------



## E3021

Welcome Evie, good luck for Tuesday, let us know how you get on.
Teena- so sorry to hear your news. I just wanted to say that I know 6 months sounds absolutely ages but at my clinic they make us wait two cycles and it's virtually been 6 months between my last treatment and this one so don't panic, the time will go.
At least you get some funded ones, we're having to pay for it all ourselves cos my miscarriages count as success so we don't qualify for funding! Grrr - stupid system don't get me started!!!

AFM - night sweats for two nights running now, feeling sick and dizzy so all the drugs must be working. Am on steriods this time due to my history and really praying they make the difference. Still a whole week to go before OTD, back to work tomorrow and praying for an easy ride. No one knows apart from one colleague so everyone will be expecting me to be normal and I feel anything but!!! Going to arrive as late as possible and leave as early as possible all week, also scheming on how i can keeep my feet up as much as possible!

Hope everyone gets through Mother's Day - this time next year I hope we all have warm bundles of our own to snuggle with.xxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Good Morning, Good Morning!

Big fat juicy luv n hugz to all of you, hope you can spend the day being loved, thinking of those you love and dreaming of those waiting to come into our lives to love you xx

Evie - welcome to our FF family,  trust us all, you will have a fulfilled roller coaster ride here, enjoy all the enjoyable bits   for EC on Tuesday, keep us posted chick  

Teena- I took the first week off but am back in tomorrow. I'm    for a miracle on my OTD on Thursday even though I am having a big fat AF. I know that I have done everything I could have done. Please try not to look for a reason why you got a BFN, your time will come, it just wasn't this time babes. Glad your feeling more positive now, keep it up. Not sure what happens with the timescale of tx. Enjoy your mums company but most of all enjoy ur glass of wine, make it a large one, in fact make it a bottle!! Xx

Suzie - big fat nice smelly hugz   

Feileacan - it is a bit strange when I think about it, but not as strange as being in bed with a grandad, which is where I found myself this morning!!!    

Katie-I'll give it a go on the ole tummy rubbing exercise, watch this space!! xx

Serenmai - I'll do a big AF dance from now on to ward that wicked AF witch away from you babes   

Tor- words won't make anything feel any better, I have had that feeling of devastation big time the past couple of days. Apart from our FF family, there is a terrible feeling of loneliness and that nobody can understand. Cry, cry, cry until you can cry no more chick and don't feel selfish at wanting to keep your eggs, they are precious. xx

Fish123 - I totally understand how you are feeling, take a break and concentrate on your relationship, this is the most important thing in the world. We have to remember not to become obsessed and it's hard not to keep trying to find answers and even miracles on here. Please stay in touch, even very couple of weeks so that you get that extra bit of support if you need it. We are here for you and love you all the world xx

Sunnis- I bet you are feeling brilliant today Hun xx

Bluebell, Liz and Gabi - hope all is good in the hood for you.   

Luv to you all

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
My test date is 11th. Next monday. ET was on wed. Today they should be implanting..
Will start testing on friday. I always start on day 7 but will be day 9 after ET.. Bought some cheap tests will use them.. On monday will try to get a blood test..
Wishing you all lots and lots o fluck..
Kukixx


----------



## AJMc

Hello all,

May I join your thread?  I had my ET this morning, 2 embies on board, one of which was a bit more developed than the other but I'm not worred just delighted to have got this far!

My test date is 15 April.

Sending good wishes to all.

Abi


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies, today does not seem to be going well so far. Ive started bleeding. Bright red and lots. Devastated but hope it not over 



Katie xx


----------



## annie39

Hi all I had a transfer on the 22nd March and I expect to do my test on tuesday.

I am worried that this will go the same way as all the other attempts but need to ask if anyone else has had a fortnight from hell.

From about a hour after the transfer I developed a migraine with last the first four days of the transfer. I had to resort to paracetamol about 5 times a day to keep it at bay and remain able to survive. The friday saw the start of a mouth ulcer which I havent experienced for a good 20 years or so, the saturday brought terrible heart burn and so I had to resort to Rennie. By Monday and nearly the first week, the ulcer had spread so much that the side of my mouth was so swollen that I had to buy bongella. By Tuedsay and a week into the transfer procress I regained my migraine, developed a tightness in my chest and a sore throat. The next two days saw me confined to bed with a nasty fever. The friday I had to go back to school despite being unwell and the migraine started to decrease in strength. The Saturday saw headache retreat to a dull thud and my chest is still tight and congested. The headache is still present but is not a migraineby today Sunday.
If that is not bad enough I dont think I have experienced any symptoms that you read in the books. No bleeding, cramps, sore boobs. In some ways it all seems so hopeless. I know the drugs are holding back the period but that might be all. 
I suppose it would be good to hear if anyone else has had or has had similar experience to this one and had a success. It all seems to be to much of a struggle and I wonder if there is any possibility of success. I suppose I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today,

Annie


----------



## blueBell2010

Awe Katie79 sorry to hear this,    that everything works out for you, try to keep your chin up  

Sorry Annie I've not experienced any of the symptoms you've described but I wish you all the best for your tx


----------



## Katie789

Goodness annie, youve had a run of it! I havent had anything like that at all. Hot flushes are the height of it. 

Bleeding has stopped and brown discharge now. I should be relieved that its stopped but I normally get a show a few days before im due, and as im due tues/wed I expect thats what it is. Have had a wee read about implantation bleed and everywhere says dark brown pink, not red. This was letterbox red. 

Last time I was opposite. Brown discharge for four days then full af. While I want to be realistic, I dont want to give up yet, and im hoping as its different to last time, I will have a different outcome. 

Katie xx


----------



## BettyBoo2

Hi 2ww ladies

I like to pop back to this thread as there is always so much happening and it feels ages away now as there are other things to worry about. 

Annie - poor you, it sounds as though you are run down and everything hit you. On the preg symptoms don't worry about them not being there I had zilch. Not tired, no sore boobs, no nausea nothing and I got a BFP, I was the same up to early scan and again little bean with heart beat. I am now 8wks 3days and my only symptoms is bloated and can only eat small amounts but v often. Plus my boobs have grown and I need a new bra. 

I hope you feel better and good luck for OTD. 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies and hope to see you soon on other threads. 

Betty Boo


----------



## suzibee

Hi ladies,

HUGE congrats to all those with a BFP!!! Big hugs to those not lucky this time. 

I am due to test  on Thurs 7th but have felt almost nothing out of the ordinary...few minor cramps and boobs are a bit sore today but nothing major.

Has anyone else had a very quiet 2ww? I know everyone is different and Im hoping and praying that this is good news but has anyone read anything that can help relax  my fears??!

xxx


----------



## lynsnjon

Hi ladies,

Mind if I jump in with u all, we had a day 5 blast transferred last wed and due to test on friday. Like a lot of u I'm not experiencing a lot, just tiredness but that's cos I've done nothing for a week! Loss of appetite and quite horny much to dh's amusement  lol

Praying that we ALL get that magical bfp this time round

Love, lynsey

Xxxxxxx


----------



## rach81

Hi Ladies, just a very quick post

Has anybody heard of "In Vitro Maturation (IVM)" or been offered it as an alternative to IVF? Apparantly they retrieve your eggs and mature them in the lab, fertilise them and then implant them back. You do not need to take any medication at all and so it is quite a bit cheaper and a lot safer! 

I had never heard of it but stumbled across it while googling.

xx


----------



## lindylou

Hi Rach81, cant say ive ever heard of it but it sounds interesting, found the drugs hard this time, emotionally, and with DS only a year old it was horrible not to feel able to smile and play with him (really had to force it some days). Would consider a drug free treatment for the future if things dont go our way this time. Would love any updates you find out about it, f anywhere offers it etc.. Thanks for the post Lindy xx


----------



## rach81

I have posted a couple of links, the first tells you a bit about IVM and the second is for a clinic in Oxford that provides the treatment. Im still looking into it myself but if anybody is interested I will post any further information that I might find.

http://www.ivf-infertility.com/ivm.php

http://www.oxfordfertilityunit.com/default.aspx

/links


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

just popping in, 

sorry to read the sad news on the thread today 

Rach, try doing a search with IVM am sure you will get some results come up, i know there was a lady on the march board who did the IVM cant remember any details tho sorry!

Tor   that your result will change sweetheart

Welcome to Kuki2010, lynsnjon, annie39, AJMc, slou and Evie-Bean  for your  lots of  coming your way

Wow a few testing hope its going to be a lucky day
 ........

Dana1, Toria77, Ali Cachia, Dodee, Katiemc, Bright Skies, lilywang,     


Sprinkling of     and  for those still waiting

Love Emxx


----------



## lilywang

Hi girls,

Big congratulations to girls with BFP and big hugs to girls with BFN! I feel my heart goes out to all of you since we are in the same boat!

It is BFP for us today at my OTD)) We are so thrilled))

I don't have any other symptons other than lots of cramps from the second week and huge appetite for food. Hope this will help you about madly looking for signs as I did during the 2ww.

It's been so lucky for me to be with you on this thread. Thank you for all the support, amazing girls)) 

xxx

Lilywang


----------



## GabiFR

Congratulations Lilywang!!!
       
Enjoy the next 9 months!
Gabi xx


----------



## Ali Cachia

Congratulations Lilywang!!

Me too!!!! I'm in shock!!!! IT's a BFP!!!! 

Oh happy day!!!! Thanks for all your support ladies.

Big hugs for those who are heartbroken.

Never give up, This is my 6th attempt, where theres a will theres a way.still a long way to go but am still forever hopeful.

Wow,wow,wow!

Love and Light.

Ali C xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## toria77

Congratulations Ali and Lily  

No change for me I'm afraid. Today is OTD and it's still a  .

Guess I'll have to phone the clinic and see what happens now. Would love to go again but really really don't have the money.

I have been pregnant before, thought that would help, so am wondering why it's failed twice. So many questions just hope they have some answers!!!

Tor x


----------



## GabiFR

Ali,       Congratulations!!!!!!!  I am so happy for you!!!  I know how rewarding it is to get a BFP after so many failures, it took me 8 attempts to have DS and he is worth every tear we shed throughout the treatments.  Enjoy the next 9 months!

Tor,  I was hoping a miracle would happen, so sorry hun.  Have you had a hysteroscopy before treatment? If you had 2 failures it could be something with your womb.  Before I had DS I went to Athens, had a hysteroscopy, immune tests and after antibiotics and the polyp removed, DS came in my following treatment.  Good luck to you, I relly hope you fulfil your dreams.

Love, gabi xx


----------



## Missy Melody

What a lovely start to my day, some fantabulous BFP from you ladies 

Lilywang - congratulations, I am well made up for you both. You must be over the moon, right in front of the cow!  xx

Ali-6th attempt, wow! Never, ever losing hope (all though at times i bet you felt close) it really has paid off. Congratulations babe  xx

Suzibee -     for Thursday.

Tori - I also   that things would turn around for you babes, I am sending you out big     and hope as each hour passes you will feel lots better, time is the only thing that can pass and help us out during these awful times    and lots of  .and   for the future.

Gabi-a very good morning to you.   xx

Liz- how you feeling today Hun?  Xx

Lynsnjon - welcome! Flippin eck, we've been gaggin for it now for what seems eternity! We thought it was funny how the fact we obviously want a baby and yet we had to use condoms for the tx and then no rumpy pumpy on our 2ww, madness! Hang in there missus!  xx

Em thanks fir the updates and the vibes! Keep them coming, they are very much needed!  xx

Annie - hope you are feeling better today xx

Big fat hellos to everyone else   xx

As for me, I was planning on going into work today but AF still following me about and still quite heavy, I've decided to stay off. Ive had nosebleeds yesterday and the day before, and yep, you've guessed it, ive googled nosebleeds and pregnancy!! I'm remaining   cos at the end of the day, it ain't over til it's over and I'm still waiting for my OTD on Thursday. Im   that my other li'l embryo is snuggled in deep now.

Luv n bum bullets

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Katie789

Congrats lilywang and ali, what brilliant news!!! 

Sorry things didnt turn around for you toria. I know how you feel about having to wait while you save for next tx. If this go doesnt work for us it will prob be end of the year, or next year before we could pay again. We get one funded go on nhs, but waiting list is one year. When we get to the top ill def be using it though! 

Good luck to the rest of todays testers

Katie xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Morning everyone, just wanted to say congratulations to everyone posting bfp over the last few days, i'm absolutely thrilled for you. I just hope one day i feel the same excitement as you.     


So sorry for everyone one else with bfn's to report. i've been there and i know how devastating and lonely it makes you feel, my heart goes out to everyone of you     


Afm its now 7dp5dt and i'm suddenly feeling really down. Upto 2 days ago i was so positive, & now i cant seem to get back my pma. Luckily no blood yet (although i've got to otd with no blood before and still got bfn) , i'm experiencing loads of af like cramps and a bad stomach which i often get before af as i have endo in my bowel. Really would like to hear of af type cramps at this stage that still lead to bfp     - need to sort my head out for the final push - my otd is 6th according to my clinic, although confused as other people with same ec and et with 5 day blasts have 9th as their date.


Sorry for being on such a downer, hope everyone else can remain positive no matter where they are on this journey. So many inspirational people on this site, but i just don't think i can do this again if its failed.   


Take care
Shelly
x


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey Shelly,
Please try not to be down my sweet. It is so hard I know. If it helps at all sit down and have the best cry in the world for the following reasons;
1)  Frustration - cos we haven't got a clue where this 2ww is taking us, it could go either way and the only thing that we all have in common at this stage is that it is out of our hands.
2)   Sadness - for being in this position in the first place, it's ok to have a big sorry for ourselves cry, we are allowed it. 
3)   Happiness - because we've come so far.  
4)   Confusion - We get in such a mucking fuddle on this 2ww we think we are losing it!

There have been a few ladies here who have had the same symptoms and still got a BFP, the main important thing at this stage is to remain positive, as long as you try to feel good now then you are doing ok.

Love n hugz
Melody
Xoxox


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Thanks for your kind words Melody, it doesn't help im soo tired, i just haven't been able to sleep at all well for a couple of days, partly because i can't switch my brain off and partly as dh had a few drinks over the weekend and was snoring really badly   


i guess its kind of a protection thing too. I almost feel like i don't have the right to get my hopes up? like all of us here, sometimes i just feel overwhelmed by the unfairness of the situation. 


Please please please let my babies be snuggled in tight.


Positive vibes to everyone.    



Shelly
x


----------



## Missy Melody

I think I've only been lucky to get about 2decent nights sleep through the whole of this tx. The 2ww definitely doesn't allow for it!

You have been through so much, it must be hard to keep the faith. However, here you are trying again so there is hope there. Hang on tight to it babes   

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## AJMc

Congratulations to everyone with BFP news - you must be delighted - well done xxx

Sending hugs to those with BFNs   

I only had my ET on Sunday so I am trying to take it easy and keep warm.  Any top tips on what to eat/drink during the 2ww - I have heard all sorts of things to do with pineapple juice and brazil nuts!  Also how much water have you been advised to drink?

Cheers ladies.

Abi x


----------



## lynsnjon

Thanks for the welcomes girls, you're all so lovely.

BIG congrats to Lilywang and Ali this morning, it's fantastic to finally hear of some BFP's. everyone on my clinic board seems to be having really bad luck at the min....just hope i can turn it round for them!

Miss melody, I haven't heard of that before, using condoms and no sex on the 2ww, our docs just said to carry on with it all as normal   

Hope ur all having a good monday and not going too crazy!! I'm now 10dp 5dt and am still feeling fine amd really calm, i dare say by thursday i'll probably have been sectioned though.

xxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi, can I join please.  DH and I had IUI yesterday and am now starting 2ww madness again!  This is our second tx, had a BFN in Feb, so keeping everything crossed for this one.

Congratulations to all those that have had their BFP's already and massive hugs to those who weren't so lucky xxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey Hey Hey!

Welcome to all you newbies to our fab 2ww family.   

Lynsnjon - sorry, I meant we had to use protection on our run up to EC & ET, after this I read in my Zeta West book that it was best to abstain (boo hiss) from sex throughout our 2ww but resume life as normal afterwards. However, I've heard that others have been told that they can carry on as normal by their hospitals.

Pheobs1 -     

Aby - we've chatted a good few pages back about pineapple and nuts, I'll try and find the info for you. Juice not made from concentrate is best but don't go mad on it. Actual fruit is better, the goodness is in the actual core and very near it too. However, don't go over board as later on it is recommended to eat pineapple to start of contractions later on in pregnancy, we don't want this to happen at this stage. As I said, I'll try and find the link again for you Hun. As for water, plenty is good, especially to help after EC  xx

Hugz
Melody
Xoxox


----------



## lilywang

Lots of baby dusts for you girls in this lovely spring))


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Don't worry about sings.. Everybody is different and every pregnancy is different.. Sometime so sings and bingo sometimes lots and bingo.. 
Just got to keep positive.. Yes yes.. I know.. So bloody difficult.. 
I am 5dp4dt. I have been no so positive in this tx.. Just losing hope I suppose. For me I need to get BFP and stay pregnant.. Let it be a healthy baby this time please..
Still no implantation bleed. Should have one today..
Will start testing on thursday.. Will be 8dp4dt.If twins I should have a faint line..
Wishing you all lots and lots of luck..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## GabiFR

Melody,  you are such an inspiration of PMA, I realy hope the bleeding is just a scare and the other embryo is setlled and cozy inside.

Welcome to pheobs1 and lynsnjon, lots of      to you.

AJMc, welcome to the thread, I never believed in special diet for the 2WW.  For me it works to live life as normal as possible, I still went to the gym, but didn't have any alcohol throughout 2WW and the entire pregnancy with DS.  But you should do what you think it's best, it won't do any harm anyway! 

Shelly, hang in there hun, not long to go, 2 more sleeps.  As Melody said it's perfectly normal to feel down specially when it comes close to OTD.  I cried the entire weekend before I got my BFP with DS, had no symptoms at all and couldn't believe in the BFP test.  lots of PMA and      to you.

Kuki,  not everyone gets implantation bleed, in fact only a few do. I never had!  Try to be positive, read positive stories.  Lots of      to you.

AFM, I tested again this morning and got BFP again, despite the lack of symptoms.  I got really scared this morningut later I got really scared, I was sure that I was heavily bleeding. I was walking outside with DS, rushed back home, had a knicker's check and it was just the progesterone  , I was so relieved.  I hate this progesterone pessaries, they make us go    with the knicker checking.  

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey Gabi, thanks Hun  have you thought of using ur pessaries as bum bullets?! They go into ur blood stream the same way and I find there is (TMI warning) dischage or need for that "total clean out" that we were all talkingbabout the other week.

Following on from the pineapple talk and loads of other questions you all might have during this   time, , please have a good nosie through this link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

luv n bum hugz

Medley
Xoxox


----------



## Missy Melody

Oooer! I can't even spell me name right!!   

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Flora303

Hello.
Really helpful reading all your posts. I had no idea I'd be so distracted after I came back from transfer.
I had DE IVF...transfer on 29th March (day 5 - 1 blasto), and told to test on 6th April.
This is my first time, and I have to admit that I impatiently took preg test this morning...sounds like this is not a good idea...
Anyway it was negative. So feel bit deflated now. Just hope the hormone levels can change alot in 3 days.
Good luck to everyone on this thread....it really is comforting knowing there are so many of us in similar boats.


----------



## Melawen

Hiya - can I join you wonderful ladies?  I had a five day blast SET on Saturday and I am discovering that I am that naive fool who thought that she could cope with the 2WW without rabidly symptom/knicker checking!!!  

I know that many of my so-called symptoms are from the progesterone, but boy - it really is driving me crackers!  I am really rather suprised at how difficult it is to keep my mind off it and to try and get on with daily life   

Melawen.


----------



## Missy Melody

Flora - this is my first time too Hun and it really is a very trying time, I have had my AF since Saturday but I'm still    that I still have a little fighter of an embie in me, I had 2 put in at ET. The hospital have said you can't really trust your true reading until OTD, so please do your best to pop on your bestest happy mind and remember, it ain't over til it's over kid    I understand that you may be feeling very very down now but you still have a couple of days left. If you read through all the posts you will see some complete turnaround stories, this site has been amazing. Be happy wherever you are now and if we have to support you thru   on your OTD then we will, however... We aren't there yet - so don't give up on giving up babe xx

Melawen- welcome to our FF mambo, once you start going    you know your one of us!   

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello,
Please can I be added to this thread?


My DH and I have had ICSI with SSR, this is our first cycle.  They collected 9 eggs on 6 fertilised, I've had 2 top quality embryos transferred today, the other 4 were of good enought quality to freeze.  Got my test on 15th April.  Any tips or advise what to do what not to do during 2ww?


Thanks xxxx


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi ladies

Hi ladies, I'm in 2ww ttc naturally. 

Also, this might be a stupid question and I think i know the answer but when everyone talks about official test dates, is this the date that AF is supposed to be due??

Thanks

MrsS


----------



## Kuki2010

MrsSecker,
In your case yes as it is natural.. 
But for IVF/ICSI is the date to test not necessarily it is the AF test.. My AF is due always 3 days after OTD.. Some ladies well before OTD.. All depends on cycle days and what type of embies transfered..
Good luck with 2WW.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## toria77

Hey Everyone

Had some really good, but slighty upsetting, news. The lady I donated to got a   this morning. Feel really happy for her but sad for me. Not coz of donating but it confirmed that it's my body that's the problem. 

Have made an appointment for the 18th to review this cycle and the nurse said something interesting. Apparently you aren't suppose to bleed before OTD and I've done it twice now so there could be a problem with the progesterone. It may need to be stronger.

It's given me hope but again I'm on a 2ww for the appointment!!! What is it with 2 weeks.  

Tor x


----------



## serenmai29

morning all,

mrs secker, not always when it comes to doing the treatment through clinics test dates vary.  some will have you test 14 days post fertilisation some 16 days.  with my clinic it is the later which is actually 3 days post af.  hope you have every success with your attempts to concieve.

daisy these two weeks will be the longest two weeks of your life but the outcome will be so worth it.  my clinic advise lots of water drinking 3+litres a day also lots of salty food to help retain the fluid apparently.  i went to blockbuster and hired tv box sets you get em for a week for a £5 and they are a great distraction.  Don't panic if you start analysising everything or knicker checking every 2 minutes we've all been there and done that.  Whatever happens just try and stay positive   good luck lovely.  I will be thinking of you. 

Melawen well done on your blast transfer.  i'm sure they are snuggling in all cosy and warm.  As for the dreaded pessaries i'm with melody.  i had a problem using them as bum bullets as melody put it initially as i had painful trapped wind however i found that i could put up with that more than the panic when it caused discharge the other way.  i've gone back to bum bullets.  my clinic insists as well that it all goes well and i get that bfp that i continue to use them until i'm 14 weeks pregnant.  so very long time yet lol.

Miss melody you always inspire me with your pma.  glad to hear you're keeping your spirits up and i'm sure that little fight er of yours is well and truely snuggled in.

Toria that is awesome news and an incredible thing for you to have done to give someone that chance.  i know this is a disappointing and sad time for you but you are truely inspriing and i'm sure your dreams will come true soon  

Afm i'm a day away from the dreaded witch coming tomorrow is d day.  if she is going to show her ugly self it will be tomorrow i just hope she finds in her heart to move along and leave me alone for achange.  Clinic has set test date as friday but i have decided with dh that i am going to test on wednesday whether af comes or not.  also will retest on friday i case i have a mega late implantation.  but i get the feeling that if its happenened its happened now.  in general i feel positive and think yes this is it and just now and again i worry that i'm setting myself for an almighty fall.  i think i have however come to terms with the fact that what will be will be.  just hope the will be will be a little bundle or two of christmas joy.

Good luck my lovely ff hope you all are blessed with your special wishes coming true.  xxxxx


----------



## fish123

Hi ladies,

I know I only ended up leaving for a few days lol!  hope everyone is well?

Toria - big hug, hope the hosp can give u a good detailed review when u go.

Just a quick question... I have been having dark red blood and brown clots. Does any one knows if it is only when u stop the progesterone that u get the full bleed? X


----------



## Katie789

Toria, I hope you get some answers at your review. I bled before otd last time. Also had bout yesterday. At my review before this tx, I asked about progesterone and was told that it might delay bleeding, but it shouldnt stop af coming if its on its way. Also it can cause some of the lining to come away and make you bleed.  Basically I think they were saying this is what your getting, its the same as everyone else and works in most cases so get on with it. Some clinics do tests during 2ww to check levels and adjust support as required. Mine doesnt which seems ridiculous when so much can depend on it.

Fish, I got the full bleed before finishing my pessaries, but it got very painful after I stopped. 

Katie xx


----------



## fish123

Thanks Katie. Hope your ok x


----------



## toria77

Katie, that sounds a bit harsh, you'd think they'd try and explain it better. Looks like a ggod thing then that the nurse picked up on it. Not sure what they'll say about it, guess I'll have to wait.

I've also just ordered the Zita West book, loads of people on here talk about it so I thought I'd give it a read!! Keep me occupied if nothing else!!

Tor x


----------



## Katie789

Hi fish,

To be honest I dont really know how im feeling today. Bleeding has stopped and now brown discharge, but this is how my period normally starts. Comes then goes for about three days then back. Am trying to be positive and think it was either implantation bleed (although it was bright red and fresh), or it is my body preparing to have bleed as one embie hasnt made it and the other is snuggled in tight. I did this last 2ww and it was a bfn, so its hard going. 

Im trying to keep busy so the next few days fly by. Please stay away af  .

Toria, from reading about other peoples experiences at their clinics it really varies. In some clinics you only stay on support during 2ww. In other clinics its until 12 weeks or so. How can professional opinion be so different. Surely the evidence hospitals base decisions on is the same 

How are you feeling today? 

Katie xx


----------



## fish123

Katie really hope it is implantation for you. Fingers crossed ur AF stays away x


----------



## toria77

Hi Katie

I'm doing ok. Thankfully as of this week I'm only working 2 and a half days, the perks of working for my father. Still a bit teary but I guess it's still early days. Feel a bit cross at myself too. Maybe if I'd have said I bled 3 days before OTD last time they might have done something and this time could have been BFP. 

Oh well can't dwell on the past and not really sure I'd have wanted to be heavily pregnant that close to xmas!!! lol

My mum has offered to lend us some money so we can fund the next go, think DP would like I to donate again but I think I need to be a little bit selfish. We only had 4 eggs fertilize and only 2 were any good. 

How are you doing??

Tor x


----------



## Katie789

Im really anxious about the next few days as the bleed yesterday scared me, plus bled early last 2ww. Wish could just wake up and it would be fri. Even better, wake up with a bump!!

Katie xx


----------



## toria77

I know what you mean. I was pleased to get past the day I bled on the last cycle!!!

The bleeding last week sounds positive, like it could be implantation bleed. How nice would it be to have ET and then sleep until test day!!!

How many did you have put back and at what stage??

Tor x


----------



## Katie789

I had a three cell and four cell transferred on day two, fri 25th. As had seven embryos they had hoped to get to blast but then said on the morning of day two there were two that looked much better so they put them in and monitored the other five. For stopped dividing over the weekend and one nearly made it to blast by day five but then stopped as well. 

When they called with the news I was gutted as thought if the rest have all stopped, the two they put back prob have as well, but was reasured the best ones were put back into the best incubator, and that the rest not making it in lab should not dishearten me. But thats okay for doc to say that. She isnt me, and they not her embies! 


I really really hope it was late implantation bleed, as it was eleven days past ec. Not convinced though as was fresh red runny blood, plus my af starts like that. Comes few days before due (tues/wed) then disappears and returns on due date. 

If doesnt work this time I think dh will lose the plot. Saving for it has put so much pressure on us. No hols, luxuries, etc for over two years, and that was for one go. The other two cycles were from my mums inheritence money. It will be worth it though!! 

Katie xx


----------



## toria77

I'm sure everything will be well. I'm sure in all the research I've done, and it's a lot, implantation can happen from day 5 to 12 after fertilization. 

They are right, inside is the best incubator and they must've been confident to put those 2 back.

It's hard when you have some left over, I had 2 and things were looking good. I think they did reach blastocyst but they were of poor quality so they wouldn't freeze. It gave me the convidence that the 2 they put back were gonna take. I think they have decided that there is a problem with the progesterone so hopefully next time it will be a BFP.

I'll have everything crossed for you. 

Tor x


----------



## Flora303

Miss Melody - thanks for your comforting advice. Having read so many posts about so many different circumstances, I really feel that my situation is not that bad, whatever the outcome. I will certainly have the strength to do this again, and I will stay optimistic. I really feel for the girls that have had to go through this too many times, without a successful outcome...it must be absolutely draining. I really admire you all. Miss Melody, you sound really strong, and I hope that you will have a BFP.
I am steering clear of any tests and keeping mind as well as possible on other things until Thursday, and then take it from there.
LOL


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,


Please could I join this thread as I am also on my 2ww.


I had my day 2 transfer on Fri 1st and OTD will be on Fri 15th. I had 2 top grade embies transferred so really hoping that at least 1 of them will stick! 


This is my 4th cycle so I'm hoping it's 4th time lucky.


I am off work this week so hoping that some of you might be in the chat room during the day sometime.


Take care
Littlepj
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in

toria said it elsewhere so sorry 

Ali Cachia and Lilywang 

welcome to the new ladies who joined today Flora303, Melawen, Daisy Princess, littlepj and pheobs1

 to tomorrows testers.....
miniminx, annie39,   for a bfp for you

sending lots of     and   to all

MrsSecker you have stumbled across the thread for ladies who have had treatment, you may be better posting on our ttc au natural thread here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256304.300  hope for a BFP for you

Love to all catch up tomorrow

Em


----------



## Dodee

Hi Ladies!

I am happy to report that I have my very first BFP!!!!!!!!!  

It only took two plus years, a loan against my house, and traveling to another continent for a younger woman's eggs, but we've finally done it.  

I'm still experiencing a bit of shock.  I had a positive pee test last Thursday, but wasn't really convinced that it was true until I had a blood test this morning.  I wasn't going to test early, but my acupuncturist asked me to so he could schedule my treatment.  The first test was so faint that I had to wake up DH to confirm that the second line was really there.  I've had no symptoms yet except a few twinges - no implantation bleeding, sore boobs, nausea, etc.

Thanks to all you ladies for helping to keep me calm and (mostly) sane over the past two weeks.  Even though I have not been actively posting, I have been actively reading along.

D


----------



## E3021

Morning everyone, and big love to you all - especially you Missy Melody - how are you doing lovely?

Big congratulations to all the BFPs, there seem to have been a lot on this thread.
Love and hugs to all BFNs and a big welcome to all newbies.

I was reading all the time yesterday but my stupid work computer won't let me post! So am with you in spirit girls.

6 more sleeps before OTD for me. Felt really hungry all day yesterday but guess that could have been cos I was back at work. Have reached the desperate stage of constantly searching for pg symptoms but am trying to tell myself that it's way too early, I'm most likely imagining everything and I just need to be positive.

I keep doing Zita's positive visualisation of my lovely little embies holding on tight and getting well and truly implanted. Can't believe there is nearly another whole week of PUPO - it's lovely and horrible at the same time. Am so grateful we got this far but obviously, like all of you, want it to last for another 9 months!!!

Have a good day everyone,xxx


----------



## serenmai29

Not been a good night.  Last night had a show of blood.  Af is due today and ridiculously regular. I was in shock last night as I've never started a period at night. Dh, the eternal optimist was adamant it was pink not red and an implantation bleed. Yesterday was day 12 but ther is now brown it's not a flow or a lot of it but enough it take my breath away every time I go to the loo which is approximately  every 10 seconds.  It's now day13 anyone else experienced this? I feel completely numb trying to be positive but scared.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo that does sound like it could be implantation bleed  ...     


AFM ... am in shock too .. its a BFP and I can't quite believe it!! 


All the best to those about to test    


  to the lovely ladies who have BFN's
Never ever give up hope - I never thought I'd be pregnant .. 


Take care Mini x x x


----------



## toria77

huge congratulations to all those who have got a bfp. x


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Serenmai : Sorry to hear about the show of blood   , i really hope it's not af - try and keep the faith as loads of ladies on here have had blood but gone on to get a positive    . Are you still planning on testing tomorrow? we had the same ec & et but I know my otd was given as tomorrow and yours is later.    for a bfp for you.


Goodluck to everyone else whether its d/r, stimming, ec , et or 2ww.



afm: only one more sleep to go to otd and i'm scared senseless. So weird part of me is 100% confident while another part of me is convinced this will never happen for me. I can't even imagine what it would be like to see a positive pregnancy test. Part of me doesn't want to test as i'd rather give myself a few days of thinking i'm pregnant as a treat as i may never get the real thing.   


As far as symptoms go i am having on and off af type pains - one minute im convinced i'm about to start, the next minute all goes quiet. i've also had some shooting pains in my upper thighs which i don't know if anyone else has experienced. I'm starving all the time, kind of feel empty - probably just feel like i have an excuse to pig out though  and dare i say it....i'm having lots of erotic dreams where i wake up on the verge of orgasm   .


      for a positive tomorrow. Please.


Shelly
xxx


----------



## lynsnjon

OMG shellyhitchin, i'm so glad u said that. i've been having the dreams too and am so bloody horny all the time lol....not complaining though! I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow, i'm really praying for loads of bfp's on here xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Snap .. me too .. blaming the hormones - was watching the box set of 'Secret Diary of a Call Girl' and had to stop!!
   


Mini x


----------



## Noelle1979

Hi Ladies

Can I join in the 2ww?

I am due to test on the 11th. I caved in today and got a BFN... I am 3 dp5dt. This is my first cycle. all went pretty well until we got to transfer and told by a cold embryologist that my embie was a morula.. was growing slowly. Then got home very upset, checked the net and it looked like an early blast... called the lab on Monday to get told it was an early blast so now worrying what was the truth although calming down... just a shame as it was all going so well. I had one transferred (we will call he/she an early blast) and I have been crazily rubbing my belly every day asking he or she to stay with mummy.

I am kind of impartial but preparing for the worst... got a 2 day training day thurs and fri and going to test on Sunday night... ca't face testing on monday to find it is negative and then have to go into work  So hard this isnt it... know how lucky getting a BFP first time is but really wish that to be the case for me... we have a MF issue and my husband taking it all quite hard.

so can I join the crazy TWW with you lovely ladies? I am going to try and stay away from the POAS! XX


----------



## Missy Melody

Good morning my lovely FF Sisters!

Yaye for those BFP's so so made up for you,      for a safe and healthy  9months.

Sex wise, well - it's alright for some isn't it! Mini Minx, you can now get back on it missus, after your BFP, sex can resume. I'm well jealous ha ha, my fanjeeta has been trying to chew my leg the past week, it seems so long, I'll be like a virgin!!  

Shelly - I know what you mean when you say you don't want to test, I'm feeling the same now. I get anxious at the thought of it being all over this time round, just want to keep this bit of hope.   

Serenmai- I spent most of last night reading through 15 pages of posts within the 2ww homepage looking for stories of people who came on all through their 2ww. It wasvwell worth the search, so many ladies have bled and still ot a BFP, I feel much much better now  

Liz- keep up with the visualisation work, it helps all round. Yore doing really well chick xx

As for me, I was supposed to go into work yesterday but because I was bleedingvso much and the hospital told me to rest up, I'm going to see if I can get signed off for the rest of the week. If not I'll take it as holidays or just work from home. Ooops! Got to run as I just noticed the time, my appointment is 9.30 and I'm lying in bed chatting away!!!

Hi to everybody else, I'll catch up with you all in a bit!

Luv n bum bullets

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## EverHopefulmum

mini minx - congrats on your bfp - so thrilled for you. glad to see you had the same "symptom" as i'm having re dreams/horny & will take this as a good sign!!! really had to pull myself back from the brink as i heard orgasm can be bad in the 2ww due to cervical spasms   .


One other thing, sorry if tmi  my stomach seems quite upset and feel like i constantly need a poo (while last week i was constantly constipated) - anyone else had this and a bfp?


fingers crossed     
Shelly
x


----------



## Katie789

Dodee and minx, congratulations to you both!!!!

Serenmai, Im going through exactly the same as you at the moment. I had bleeding on sunday, which was 9 dp2 dt. It stopped and now brown 'bits' every so often. I am trying to believe its implantation bleed, but this is how my af usually starts so really dont know what to think. If this is completely different for you, im hoping its a good sign.

Oh and toria, I meant to say to you yesterday, I think your just right to do your next cycle for yourself. You have helped other peoples dreams come true by sharing, but you need to give yourself a good shot too.

Katie xx 

Katie xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Toria - have to agree with Katie - if it were me I'd be selfish and putting myself first.  What you have done is amazing - as a DE chick - I'm totally grateful to my donor - however, your need is greater at the moment.      


Shelly .. I've had that - No 2's have been (tmi) very loose ... Was the other way for a coupl of days after transfer - then it changed.


     to all x x


----------



## goonie4life

Congrats on all those with bfps!
Love and hugs   to those with bfns  

I suppose i should really add myself to this, seen as i have been lurking for the past week  

Today i am 7dp3dt with 2 embies, a 6 cell and a 7 cell
this is our second time ( we also got 2 frozen blasts this time)

no symptoms, i suppose, just sore (.)(.) but i think that is because of the pessaries i'm having to take,
A big meh to that!


----------



## CarolinaT

By goodness so much is happening on here huge congratulations to those with bfp and massive cuddles too those with the dreaded bfn
Tor what a wonderful thing you have done... Truly an inspiration I hope your ok and all your dreams come true
Afm going crazy during this 2ww testing Friday no major symptoms to report so thinking maybe no but then think some people don't get any and it may be to soon so still trying to stay positive eek
Love and hugs to all you lovely ladies on here x


----------



## lindylou

Hi ladies, sorry to bring the thread down so early in the morning but its all over for us. OTD is tomorrow but AF started today and tested with clear blue digital (several times)  showing negative. Absolutely gutted, think i just got too complacent about ICSI in general. Has reconfirmed what a miracle Hamish is and how very very lucky we are to have such a wonderful baby boy (He is only 14 mths old, how could i have forgotten to be so grateful already?, selfish or what?) Do you think it matters if i don't go to the clinic tomorrow for their test, just cant really face it. My heart goes out to every single one of you, BFN, BFP and everyone somewhere in between, i pray you will all get  your dreams and hopes fulfilled soon. Keep strong, Lindy xx


----------



## CarolinaT

Lindyloo so sorry thinking of you x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lindy       


Mini x


----------



## Katie789

Lindylou,

Im sorry about your news, and I dont think its selfish at all to want another wonderful wee bundle. I have been chatting to a girl who bled day before otd, she tested and got a bfn. Next day she got bfp. If you can summons up the courage it may be worth it, even if it is just for closure to this cycle.



Katie xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Lindy, I am so sorry hunny but as Katie says.. It is worth going..    
I think last two days my embies were trying to implant but this morning got up with a huge empty feeling. They have gone.. I am hoping it is hormons making me feeling like htis and htis hasnot happened yet.. Feeling awful.. 
Got so much to do.. And no motivation to do anything.. 
Hope rest of you having a better day than mine..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## lindylou

Thanks girls, my mum thinks i should go tomorrow anyway aswell, it just i think id feel like a total pratt to still be clinging to hope at this stage. Upside, my big sisters watters broke last night, talk about timing eh? Niece or nephew, look out here come my cuddlin' arms!!!! X Lindy x


----------



## Katie789

Lindy,

Do you have to take blood test? Maybe you could test yourself in the morning? 


Kuki, we all have good days and bad days, im sure its just the hormones. 

Katie xx


----------



## lindylou

Yeh its a blood test at the edinburgh clinic, its quite a trek through as we live half way between edinburgh and glasgow, Clinic is on the other side. Im just feelin pants tahts all, probabbly will go for closure but dont want to get upset with them. Nothing seems to have go right with this treatment from the start. I think the fact that we were self funded this time too (one and only shot) we thought the 'service' provided was appaling. I think as NHS patients we felt they were doing us a favour so we had to be grateful whatever, but the standard has deffinately dipped this time round, if we could afford to go again we would deffinately go somewhere else. Sorry sorry this really sounds like bitter ranting. Ill stop now. Luck to all todays testers XXXX


----------



## lindylou

p.s katie 8th is my bday and best number!!! Extra extra extra lucky sticky vibes for that one!!!!! Always a sunny day X


----------



## Missy Melody

Lindy -  I agree with Katie and Kuki and think you should still go to the clinic Hun. it ain't over til it's over! It may be tomorrow, but we are not there yet missus, so come on girlfriend   

Kuki - please try and stay positive all the way, right up until OTD. Remember, as long as you feel good now, then you are doing ok Hun. If at any point we aren't feeling ok, then we have to sit down, have a think and bring ourselves into a more positive mood. Quite hard sometimes but it's probably the only thing that we have control of during our 2ww   

Katie - morning Hun   the brown bits sounds good, I usually have it just before my AF too but it hasn't happened this time xx

Carolina -keep up the positivity, hope you have a sun shiny day xx

Noel - welcome to our crazy world, stay away from the pee stick!!    we'll be watching   wait unto OTD xx

Goonie -    that your sore boobs are for the best reason! xx

Luv n hugz

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## DazeyJ

Kuki - I feel a little the same, had lots of twinges and felt stuff going on over the weekend and I think the absence of that is making me feel doubtful...even my sore boobs since DR are gone...but I'm not giving up hope yet and you shouldn't either!


----------



## serenmai29

Update from me.  Brown discharge seems to have subsided.  Called the clinic this morning and told them what was going on so they've upped my wonderful pessaries to three a day.  Don't know what this for but I will surrender to their wisdom.  Hope it's all good for testing my date is Friday but think I will test tomorrow and Friday. Just hope my little emmies cling on some more xxxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Seren - they put me on 3 a day too, it was because my lining was so thick at ET...


----------



## AJMc

Hello 2WW ladies,

Congratulations to Mini Minx and Dodee - it is wonderful to hear your good news and provides hope.

LittlePJ - I had ET on 3 April and test date given to me is the 15th so we are aligned (sort of) - wishing you lots of luck.

Lindy - sorry to hear your news   

Kuki - try and stay positive, I have struggled and needed a good friend of mine to get quite cross with me before I decided to change my state of mind - not easy but worth it xx

AFM - baking bread to make the day go by... yesterday's headache has gone thank goodness and just trying to stay nice a positive and warm.  Roll on the spring weather that is heading our way later in the week.

Sending lots of positive vibes to all on the thread       

Abi


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
It is so very hard not knowing what's happening in there.. 
I have achieved absolutely nothing in all morning. Going to sleep this afternoon and see how I feel in the evening when I get up. Hopefully this horrible feeling is lifted and I can get on with my tasks..
Love to you all.. Most importantly lots and lots of luck..
Kukixx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks lindy, I really hope things turn around for you tomorrow. I hope the sun is shining for us on fri too.

Katie xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Sorry I just wanted to post this again as i keep having to search for it and it's really useful



3 day old embryo
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Shelly
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Shelly,
Thank you for the list.. isn't great one.. I have this saved somewhere but remember it anyway..
According to list thursday I should have some kind of faint line..Like I have calculated.. I don't know if I can last to friday.. It would be good if I could..
Kukixx


----------



## JDP

wow thats a long list can you add me 2nd ICSI testing 17th April.............


----------



## hope25

Hello all.

Can U join in,.....i had my OTD today...tested at 

5,30 am-one line
6.30 am- one line had turned into 2
9.30 tested again....just one line   
17.00 tested again....bfn

This is my 5th cycle of treatment...its hell


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hello ladies, thankyou for my warm welcome to this thread. I have been reading it all and you are all so supportive. Congratulations to all you ladies with their much deserved BFP's, your going to be yummy mummy's!! And huge hugs to all those with that heart breaking BFN's i'm so sorry and sending huge hugs  that you will have your miracles soon.

AFM i had my egg retrieval this morning, still feeling very strange from the GA so have spent the afternoon sleeping and watching Friends. But I didn't get very good news at the EC as they could only get 3 eggs from me. I am so very disappointed and had a good cry  at the clinic. I was hoping for so much more and feel that my chances are not very good now with so few eggs. The embryologist told me that I had plenty of small follicles but they were too small to retrieve anything from so from that they have learnt a few things about meds if I need to have another go.  However she did say that the 3 they did get were of good quality and they will do there very best for us and it only takes 1!!! So I am already anxious about that phone call tomorrow, please, please let them make it through the night!!!! So I am going to drink plenty of fluids, rest and keep everything crossed.

Sorry for  the rambling me post I just needed to share with somebody.  Good luck to anybody who is testing tomorrow!!!

xx


----------



## Jen xx

hey hope25

was it the same test that when u first used it,it had one line but when u looked at it later it had 2??

Jen xx


----------



## MyTTCstory

Hello, can I join your thread? My OTD from DEIVF is 16th April.

Shelley, thanks for the timeline it's really interesting!

Evie Bean, good luck for your call tomorrow  

Hope25, are you planning on having a blood test or trying again tomorrow? It sounds like hell, really hope you get your two lines.


Sending sticky thoughts to everyone & their embabies!

xx


----------



## AJMc

Hello all,

Shelly - thanks for the timeline, it is very interesting to know what is going on in there (hopefully).

Hope25 - I am sorry you are going through such a horrible time   - have you called your clinic about your test result?

Evie-Bean - don't worry about producing only 3 eggs, its the quality that counts not the number - good luck overnight.

Abi x


----------



## annie39

Ladies good luck to all those still on the wait. I just wanted to say its a   
I cant believe it - ten years of waiting and two week of filling awful and its still positive - i cried for a good 15 minutes - i cant believe it.
Contragulations to the other successes today and so sorry Lindy for your news.


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,


Congrats to all those ladies who got BFPs today, and sorry to all the ladies who got BFNs.


I am on the 4th day of my 2ww so still a little while to go yet. I had a day 2 transfer on Friday so I suspect that implantation should be around now. I really hope that at least 1 embie would stick this time! I really want to be 4th time lucky   


Even though I have been through the 2ww, I still can't help but symptom spot. I know I shouldn't but it's so difficult not to read into all all the body signs.


Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies

Hope25, Noelle1979, goonie4life, MyTTCStory and Jude2801 lots of 

 to Mini Minx, annie39 and Dodee wonderful news

Hope25, i would retest with first morning urine tomorrow, have you spoke to clinic 

Evie-Bean well done on EC i am a firm believer in quality over quantity my first cycle i had 4 eggs and 2nd one 6 eggs 
sending      your way

Lindylou, i have been in your position, i wasnt going to bother going for bloods as had started to bleed, showed bfn on various HPT my DH prompted me to go and it was a BFP my DS is 3 this month, if you have the strength (i know i thought i couldnt give the time and energy) then do go honey     

 for OTD tomorrow to ShellyHitchen and Flora303 along with LindyLou         

Sending everyone ......         

Emxx


----------



## Katie789

Congratulations annie!!!!! 

Hope, thats weird isnt it. Were the tests all the same make?? 

Littlepj, its sooo hard not to symptom spot. I think the only way to avoid it is to sleep solid for the entire two weeks. 

Good luck to tomorrows testers. Lindy - fingers crossed for an early birthday pressie x 

Katie xx


----------



## anmammow

Hello folks,

It's nice to see the list at the top of the thread as gradually everyone tests, and good to see that there are more BFPs than BFNs at the mo.

However, as for me I'm feeling pretty gloomy.   Just did an early preg test which we usually do to put ourselves out of our misery, as it were, but got a BFN. Again. This is the 9th cycle now over three years (including one miscarriage) - just IUI not IVF so it's not nearly as intense as it must be for most of you - but it just feels gruelling. Right now I'm just wondering why we bother. Perhaps there's just water in those vials not sperm!  

I know there's a small chance it's wrong - I reckon it's about 80% likely to be correct, so of course I do have hope and will feel more hopeful tomorrow (we'll test again on Thu) but we've tested early almost every time and the result has never changed so far.

Sorry to bring it down with my rant, you get days of feeling strong and days of feeling rubbish and today's a rubbish day but I'm sure tomorrow will be brighter.

Good luck hope25, that sounds really confusing, hope you get some good news tomorrow. Also good luck to everyone else testing and waiting, hang on in there  

anmammow x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Anna - when's you OTD??       coming your way.  
See you're at Derriford too - although I had treatment abroad - will be coming under Ocean Suite for scans etc..... 
Just waiting to hear from them.


Our bodies work in mysterious ways - as Holly said - her BFN is nearly 3!!  Fabulous story Holly ... so give us hope..


    for all about to test ..


Take care Mini x


----------



## suzibee

OMG!!!! Its  a BFP!!!!!

I caved in and tested a day early. Something in my body just didnt feel right yesterday and I had to know why!

Congrats to everyone with a BFP and   to all those with a BFN.

 For those still waiting for their OTD

xxx


----------



## serenmai29

It's still earlier than my test date Friday and I have been having some implantation bleeding mon and yesterday but did a test this morning and there is a faint but definitely there bfp.  Waiting now to retest Friday to check I'm not seeing things but makes me feel very optimistic xxx


----------



## Noelle1979

Congrats on the BFPs ladies... !!x


----------



## Katie789

Serenmai and suzibee, congratulations on your bfps!!! 

Afm, def think af is on her way. The casing residue from cyclogest is coming away brown and pink now. After the bleed on sun her timing is bang on. Have just climbed back into bed as having some cramps now too. 

Katie xx


----------



## AJMc

Good Morning Ladies,

How lovely to log in to so much good news - have a great day all you BFPs.                    

For those who haven't been so lucky this time - my deepest commiserations   , I hope you do something nice for yourself today.   

Will log in again later to hear more news.

Abi x


----------



## MyTTCstory

Congrats on the BFPs SuziBee and Serenmai!!  

Good luck today Shelly, LindyLou and Flora!!   

Katie, hope you're wrong about AF.  

xx


----------



## lynsnjon

Congrats all you BFP's that's amazing news and big    to anyone with BFN's     

Still not sure which I am and daren't test early as the clinic advise against it but don't know if i an wait til i get the results friday, we go in for bloods at 9am and then call at 3pm for the results, don't know if i want to be told that news over the phone. Thinking about doing a hpt friday morning. What do u girls think?

Good luck to anyone still waiting for results today          for the BFP's

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning ladies! Congratulations to all those wonderful bfps today serenmai & suzibee!! And massive hugs to those with bad news, katie i'm praying your turn will come very soon. Thankyou for all your support yesterday it helped me to try and think that while 3 eggs collected wasn't great  there was still some hope.

So I've just had a phone call from the clinic to tell me 2 out of my 3 egg's collected have fertilised  and my transfer is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon, the nurse will ring me again tomorrow morning to keep me up to date with their progress. There might be a possibility of them putting both back depending on their quality tomorrow, but they will discuss that with us again before the transfer. I know it's still a long way to go but I am feeling much more positive about our chances.   

Good luck for all of you that are still waiting for results today keeping everything crossed      xx


----------



## goonie4life

Good luck for tomorrow Evie-Bean!


----------



## charliefig

Hello, how you all doing?.... 

Congratulations to all those who got BFP's   sorry to all that didn't  

I'm 12dpt and not doing to well i think.....i couldn't wait any longer and tested this morning. it was BFN    My otd is sunday so its 4days earlier than i should have. But reading everyone elses threads it should be showing day 12 right maybe i read things to much.....

i'm still having af like niggles and lower back ache but i'm not feelin positive at all.....  i had a dream last night that i got a BFP and it feel so good... but a dream may be all i get this time.  

Good luck to eveyone who has their test days coming up.....   

Charlie xxx


----------



## serenmai29

Charlie things can still change.  I still have no idea if that fant bfp will stay I'm still bleeding slightly.  Implantation can go right unto to day 12 and if you implant on day like I hope I have you may still not get the right read even 14 days which is what I am.  I have to wait to Friday to be really certain.  Just try and stay positive and hope that those little emmies are still find their comfortable spot in your uterus x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Charlie, you had 2day transfer so it is a bit early for you.. You still have chance.. With my first m/c I had negative on the urine but blood test came pregnant with reading 51 HCG.. So anything positive in this game.. Stay positive and I so know how difficult that is..
Seren, so happy for you.. Wonderful.. Lets hope line gets darker and darker..
Katie, you have been great support.. Stay positive. I have 2 friends who bled for 12 weeks for their pregnancies and gave birtht to healthy children..
Wishing everyone lots of luck who are testing soon.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Thankyou Goonie4life! Trying to keep positive  - goonies never say die!!!! xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Wow! Ths thread certainly has so many different stories, we just don't know which way it's going to go for us until OTD! There are so many stories of how we think it's time to give up and then BANG! A Big Fat Positive! We like!  

Suziebee -  fantastic news, you must be over the moon Hun    xx

Serenmai - I had a feeling that was late implantation bleeding, happy days!   xx

Katie - you just make sure you rest up babes, big fat juicy     and    xx

MyTTCstory -  Welcome and    for 16th xx

AJMC - hope the bread making resulted in a bun in the oven!      xx

Noelle - how are you this morning?   xx

Anmammow -    and    that something changes for you this time round babes, please please try and keep some    in you, I understand from your journey so far that this might be hard but please try, even if it can just lift your spirits up a bit, this has got to be better for your health in general      xx

Littlepj -how's the symptom spotting going this morning? It's going to send you like the rest of us ha ha    xx

Mini - what's it like to be treated abroad? Do you have ET and then fly home straight away?   xx

Annie - I am so so happy for you, big    and    for a safe and healthy 9 months   xx

Holly - thanks for keeping us updated, as a volunteer, you are doing a fantabulous job! Your story is helping me to remain positive. Thank you Hun xx

Charliefig - things may still be too early. This is why they give you a OTD, stay away from testing again and wait til Sunday Hun.    funny, cos I had exactly the same dream last night too. Hope it comes true for us all xx

Evie-Bean - that's fab news Hun, I had 7 eggs and only 2 fertilised. It's quality that counts. Rest up and drink plenty of water the next few days.    for tomorrow xx

Lynsnjon - I reckon testing on Friday morning would be ok, you've held out really well now. Keep it up. Your OTD is Friday anyhoos... Bring it on!!    xx

Kuki and Gooni -   And     xx xx

I have still missed many of you this time round so big fat      to you all.

I have told work I'm not going in until Monday now, the hospital and Dr told me yesterday to just rest up. I'm still bleeding, which is lasting a bit longer than my usual AF, hubby really believes something different is going on for me    would love to really believe 100% that it is, lots of other people stories on this site of bleeding through their 2ww and pregnancies are still giving me hope. I just want to get tomorrow over and done with so I can know about getting my life back to some sort of normality. I've been a bit weepy yesterday but do my best to hold them tears back, once I start I know it'll be more than an April shower! Roll on tomorrow...

It ain't over til it's over!

Love
Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Noelle1979

Morning...

I feel so negative today, actually feels like it does every month the week before my period is due.. heavy abdomen, sore boobs and just 'that feeling'. makes sense as I am due to test on the 11th and if my period was coming it would be after that date so perhaps this time next week?! Has anyone felt like this.. I am 4dp5dt... so sad!!

xx


----------



## bright skies

Hi evryone, well I did my test on monday morn real early as couldn't sleep. At first it was a BFN   but then as was staring at it I was sure it was a very very very faint line but showed DH and he thought we prob imagined it. He checked later and def something tiny there. Clinic then saud to buy a test and re do it in afternoon. So I did after being sure It was neg this turned out to be positive!!! BUt still pail but def there. Went to clinic yesterday and redid one of there urine tets it was not good nothing really ther, had blood test hcg level just over 43 so they say this is a positive but it might not continue and I have to go back on fri for another blood test! This is horrible I'm basically pregnat but it may not really last as might have stopped growing I feel totally low but    for some kind of miracle. Anyone else had this


----------



## Noelle1979

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Bright skies xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Aaaah Bright Skies - try and keep the faith, you've been through this 2ww and now have had it extended til Friday, poor you.      for Friday xx

Noelle - it is so early days for you yet babes, it is MEGA IMPORTANT that you keep up your good spirits as much as possible at this point Hun. Please please try your best    xx

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## toria77

Hi melody. Not been on here since bfn but i've been reading. I'm interested in all the people who still got a bfp even though they were bleeding. I'm sure i'm clutching at straws but my bleeding seems to have stopped! My boobs still feel full but not painfully full. I've done 3 hpt, 2 sunday and 1 on monday, otd. Feel a bit stupid calling the clinic and asking for a blood test, think i know the answer but still holding on to some hope. Any advice girls? x


----------



## Noelle1979

Thanks Missy Melody xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Bright Skies, I had this. Although I lost my baby. My doc said he had 2 patients who were perfectly okay and pregnant to 18 and 24 weeks pregnant. So everybody is different.. Hanging in there.. I know how difficult it is..
Weird thing is last m/c I had my levels of HCG were rocket high. 12day test was 319 and 14th was 688.. And there was hb at5+5wks.. But I still lost the baby come to 8+2..
We never know.. we just have to hope for the best and one of these cycles of treatment we will be lucky enough to get pregnant to a healthy darling..
Wishing you lots of luck.. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Toria,
Is your test were positive? If it is you are pregnant but bleeding.. 
My best friend is pregnant at the mo. She is just under 5 weeks. Has been bleeding for 10 days.. HCG levels are high.. The bleeding is not coming around baby.. 
Kukixx


----------



## EverHopefulmum

I promised my hubby I would test till he got back to work as he was worried about leaving me all day if i got negative. I caved in & had to ring him....i daren't even say it. I got a bfp 1-2 weeks on a clear blue digital. & it's the second wee of the day, which i thought would screw it up. wish i had more wee left so i could do another test.


I'm so scared, but thrilled, but really scared & shaking. So worried its a mistake. it's been a long time getting here and i don't want to jinx it.


I've left a message for my clinic, but your the 3 person ive told   


Congrates to serenmai too, i always had high hopes for you   


it's early days but i never thought i'd get this far. if i can, anyone can.


Love
Shelly       
x


----------



## bright skies

Thanks girls this is worse than 2ww somehow. Will try to stay as    as possible God why does this have to be soooooooo hard!
Congrats to everyone with a BFP x


----------



## toria77

Hi kuki. No all test were negative. Maybe i am clutching at straws but i just don't feel right. Maybe it just the drugs that are still in my system. x


----------



## Kuki2010

Toria, if they were negative.. get a bloodtest so you know for sure.. Good luck.. 
Shelly, really great news.. Just enjoy your BFP...
Kukixx


----------



## serenmai29

Toria you need to do what puts your mind at rest.  If you don't want to go to the clinic you could always go to you gp.   

Miss melody you always positive for all of us but youu need to keep that pma in check.  Like you've told us all inspirationally it's not over til it's over.  Lovely lady it's time for you to   for you and take of you.

Bright skies sending you all my   and good luck for your blood test.

Noel don't give up everything can change I started to bleed 7dp5dt and I've a faint positive so you never know.  Don't give up hope.

Shelley yay that's the most awesome news.  It's so exciting.  Just hope I can officially join you with a definate positive on Friday xxxxx

Afm remaining hopeful for a strong positive on Friday xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Toria!! - I've missed you    you have made another lady so so happy with your lovely scrumptious eggs!! If it puts yor mind at ease babes, ask for the blood test. Go on then.... Call them ... Like now   you'll feel better either way xx

Shelly- fantastic news! Brilliant! I bet you are both well chuffed! xx

Serenmai - I'm doing me bestest   going to get a shower now and have a few words with myself, I promise I won't fall out   

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## toria77

Aww thanks Melody. I've missed coming on here but as you can imagine it's been a bit difficult. I'm soooo pleased for all the bfp. And i'm soooo happy my lady got a bfp too. Arrgg don't know what to do, think i'll chat to dp later and see what he says. He's very level headed and will prob tell me to stop being stupid! Lol x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Congratulations Shelly - amazing news!! 
Toria - like the other girls say you must do what is right for you to keep your mind at rest. 
Missy Melody thankyou as always for your support and serenmai is right you deserve some     &   hoping it works out for you!

Evie xxx


----------



## toria77

Thanks for listening girls. It's nice to be able to talk rubbish without someone thinking you're  . Take care everyone, sending loads of   to everyone. x


----------



## MyTTCstory

Fab news on two fertilising Evie-Bean! Good luck for tomorrow.  

Charlie, as you had a 2 day transfer it could still change so try to keep positive  

Melody, good that you're taking more time off we need to give our embabies the best chance so it fthat helps it's worth it! Lots of luck for tomorrow  

Noelle, I've read that those symptoms are normal in the 2ww so don't give up hope  

Brightskies, it must be horrible waiting until Friday but I think the hcG levels go up really quickly so it may have doubled by then. Hope so!  

Toria, I would get a bloodtest if I was you so that you have a definative answer. Good luck!  

Shelly, congratulations!!! Bet your hubby didn't mind that you'd done it when you told him!!!  

AFM I'm chilling out at home and trying not to do too much work! Hoping that my LoveFilm orders arrive today.

Here's to more BFPs today!


----------



## EverHopefulmum

Obviously very early days, i'm not sure it has sunk in yet. I'm absolutely shaking but the clinic rang and booked me for a scan on 28th April - how will i wait that long? well i guess after ttc for well over 5 years, 3 weeks won't be so bad - but then again the last 2 weeks have been a nightmare.

For the last 2 weeks i have been searching everywhere for clues as to whether i was pregnant....perhaps others would be interested to hear things i picked up on as different from other cycles Plus i would like to record for myself.


1-2dp5dt: General af pains for first two days after et (5 day blasts), although i put this down to my ovaries recovering from hyperstimulation & ec. Bad Constipation, so bad in fact i was worried i'd push the embies out    Bad acid reflux in my throat.


3dp5dt: Short sharp stabbing pains on my left hand side, never had this before. it only lasted about 2 minutes but was enough to make me stop what i was doing and think it was implantation, but who really knows. Also a general stitch like sensation for most of the day. I felt Hot, very hot. Unable to sleep hot. Very thirsty, but put this down to being hot! but recorded temperature as a good 0.4 degrees lower than the rest of the week (implantation dip?). Thought I felt dizzy, but put it down to stress and over analysing. Bad acid in my throat. So hungry all the time, even when i eat i feel empty.




4-5 dp5dt: nothing in terms of pains, but still hot and thirsty and unable to sleep. still bad acid in my throat. temperature still high, still really hungry


6dp5dt: af type pains all day. was convinced that i was all over. still hot but not as thristy. Sleeping better, in fact nearly fell asleep on the sofa at SIL house at 3pm in afternoon. temperature still high, still really hungry


7dp5dt: strange poking feeling in stomach and shooting pains in the top of my legs. sleeping much better, but waking close to orgasm  after very erotic dream. really emotional, convinced it hasn't worked & never would. Bad stomach can't stop feeling i have a stomach upset and need a poo - very loose. temperature still high, still really hungry - cant eat enough to satisfy me.


8dp5dt: af type pains on and off all day, wetness that made me knicker check alot. Really horny, felt like i could orgasm any second (weird). Felt like i had a bad stomach. now convinced it has worked. Felt so hot i thought i was going to faint in costa coffee. bad taste in mouth, not metallic as other people have said, just bad like morning breath all day. Veins a bit more prominent in my breasts, but you really really had to look! apetite has settled down a bit.


9dp5dt today - convinced af was coming again - bad stomach - but probably nerves!!!  


Note, no sore breast following ec, no implantation bleeding, no aversion to food, no difference in smell......yet....bring it all on   

Take care
Shelly
x


----------



## MyTTCstory

Thanks Shelley, that's good to know!!   I'm 4dp3dt and seem to have stopped having pains & have got a horrible taste in my mouth FX


----------



## AJMc

Hello Ladies,

Evie-Bean - 2 is a majic number (I have 2) - wishing you lots of luck.

Charliefig - sorry to hear your update, although it is early days, you should wait until your test date before testing again, I know its hard.....  

Melody - good luck tomorrow.   

Bright Skies - hormone levels are funny things and can change very quickly - fingers crossed for you.

Shelley - thanks for your symptoms list - I had a day 3 transfer but I also have had acid reflux and shooting pains on my left side - I shall keep an eye out for the surge in sex drive       .  I did know a lady who went sex mad when she was pregnant with her daughter - maybe you are having a girl

I have been keeping myself busy and distracting myself by pottering about in my veg patch only to find that a fox has buried half a cooked chicken in with my strawberries!  I don't want chicken in with my fruit but being a bit of a softy don't want to throw Mr Fox's dinner away so I have put it on the compost heap for 24 hours, afterwhich it goes in the bin!!

Abi x


----------



## Melawen

oooh - I am really going to have to work hard to keep up with this thread!!!  I just hadn't realised that a few days of not responding would mean tons of reading!!  

I can't quite figure out what to say to whom as we are all at different stages with sooo many different thoughts so I think that I will just say good luck to everybody and   to those that need them!  I will just have to be much better at responding daily!!

Anyway as for me - everything still quiet womb-wise - no bleeding or ANYTHING, so I don't know what to think!!  I had my last acupuncture last night and that was quite an experience as up until yesterday the needles were only in my arms and legs, last night I had a needle in each ear and one almost right between my eyes!!!  Then at the end the acupuncturist wafted some sort of heat stick over my head!!  Oh well, it surely can't hurt!  

Take care everybody
Melawen


----------



## Missy Melody

Ladies, one has had a word with oneself and there was no falling out with oneself either   I've even been out and bought my test for tomorrow    

AJMc - how funny about Mr Foxy Brown, however  - rather cheeky!    xx

Shelly - it's a fab idea to do a complete round up like that. I reckon all BFP's should do it. Really helpful. I love the "could orgasm any second" idea xx

Melawen - no signs can also be a good think chik    you're right, it is hard to catch up, I reckon a lil notebook is handy but would that be going too far?!   

Another invention would be to have a womb with a view     
Everyone above and everyone else, you are all fab!

Luv n bum bullets

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## EverHopefulmum

just remembered one other strange thing to note on "symptoms". Noticeably softer skin - so much so my husband commented on it. I noticed this from about 3 or 4 days ago, but thought it was just one of those things - maybe just because i've been drinking so much more water, but thought it was worth noting.


Shelly
x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies. sorry not posted for a while having problems with internet. Many congratulations to the BFPs Today. it's always lovely to see others having their dreams come true!                  So sorry to the ladies with BFNs, it's such a difficult journey. Stay strong and look after your selves.      Shelley - i thought your list of symptoms was quite revealing and has given me something to think about. Some of mine have been similar. This 2ww has been a lot different to my last one and like everyone on here just wishing... still got 10 days til OTD. hope my internet is working by then.  Di x X X


----------



## Flora303

I am due to test Thursday (tomorrow), but noticed browny pink colour after went to loo. Not too much, and not since.
So I bought test, and tested. The test has one vivid pink line and one almost imperceptible - I mean I really have to look for it. Not sure whether this is me just being hopeful, or whether it is possible at this stage to have so little preg hormone in your urine. I had day 5 blast transferred last Tuesday.
Not quite sure what to think really. I will test again tomorrow, but would love some advice if anyone knows the answer.
What a torturous wait this is....!!!!
So congratulations to all the BFPs (hope they are all easy to read!!). Shelley, thanks for all your work giving us so much helpful information. I really learnt so much from your list of what happens to embryo from transfer onwards.
Flora303.xxx


----------



## Liffy

Hello everyone,

Do you mind if I join ou on this thread? Have been on the March/April one a lot but would be good to hear from all you lovely ladies going through the dreaded 2ww together.

I got 2 8 cell embryos put back in on Monday so am only on day 2..

Feeling a bit bloated today but could be due to amount of food consumed!! 

Sending lots of sticky vibes to y'all...

Liffy xx


----------



## CarolinaT

Hi liffy hope your keeping well and staying positive about it all, the 2ww is a ridiculous time I think and thanks to everyone on here makes it a little more barable.
Massive hugs to all of you who need them and missy I will indeed try to stay positive, almost caved in and bought a test today but quickly scuttled out of the shop as fast as possible, quite like the not knowing if you know what I mean, even though it's driving me crackers 
Congratulations to all of those with bfps hopefully alot more of us will be joining this list 
Afm still no af and still no implantation bleeding of any kind? I just have a nice feeling inside and phew a lot of you also have the same kind of sexy feeling as well ha ha...nice bonus and hopefully a good sign
Sorry for lack of smilies etc on my phone and have no clue how to do it?
Happy positive thoughts to you all who need them and love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Hi ladies, just to say I caved in and tested early and am so happy to say another BFP here! Am so happy and excited...will be testing again coming up to OTD to be sure though...

Shelley - can't say I can go into much detail as you on symptoms but had the pain you had last weekend, mine went on for the night and actually called the clinic about it the next day, had lots of strange symptoms that day which must have been around implantation, but since that there had really been nothing to remark on.

So all you girlies who are worried about symptoms coming and going and there being none, please don't worry! (easy for me to say!)


----------



## smudge52

Hi, i had blastocyst transfer on saturday and my otd is 15th


----------



## Ev71

Hi Ladies,

Is it ok to join your thread?

I am going through this roller coaster of emotions on the 2ww.

I never thought it would be so hard.  I had two blasto's transferred last Wednesday and my otd is this Sunday   

From Monday to now I have been spotting and am now really worried and expecting the worst  

I need some PMA as it's got lost the last few days!   

I've been reading the thread and all the bfp's have given me hope.  Big congratulations to each and everyone of you.

For all the bfn's sending loads of    

Ev x


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey Hey Hey!

Liffy!! - I've spoken to you before on another thread, I'm sure! Big fat    that ur 2 li'l embies are snugglin in deep xx

Ev71 - welcome to our crazy fairground thread. All rides are free but mist of us simply love spending most of our time not the roller coaster     xx

This has sure been the most loop de loop 2weeks of my life, one more sleep to go!

    

DazeyJ - fantabulous result! So made up for you Hun    xx

Smudge - keep thinking       all the way to the 15th xx

Carolina - good girl, the    are behind you all the time don't forget, stay away from the test kit isle! Xx

Flora - I would think that this is a good sign, test again tomorrow Hun with your first wee of the day babe    xx

Di - lots can happen in 10 days, keep us posted chick, good to hear from you    xx


----------



## Jen xx

miss melody

good luck for ur test.. really      for ya

Jen xx


----------



## slou

ladies Im new to this thread & to in my 2ww. I cant beleive how busy this thread is

A very big congratulation to all with BFP & i' am very sorry to everyone with BFN your time will come  .

I had ET last friday & i thought that i was doing very well in my 2ww, but today, i am going CRAZY. on day day 3 of ET I had a little pinkish colour in my discharge but none since. Today I've had a slight aching pain in the pit of my tummy. but then was ok this afternoon. All thoughts are going through my head, has it worked? has 2 stuck? has 1 or none? My OTD is not till Tuesday 12th & feels like a life time away. I have bought 2 hpt today am dying to test in the morning but i know that this is too soon so may test sunday if my period has'nt arrived. Theres so many question that i ask meself everyday its drainging just thinking about it.

Anyone tested 6 days before OTD & got a positive result??


----------



## CarolinaT

Missy melody lots of love and luck to you on your test will be thinking of you tomorrow x
Again congrats to the new bfp's  it's making me so want to do a hpt but I will stick it out, it's only 2 more sleeps eek! 
I'm dreading it now though as I have a huge urge for chocolate which usually happens before af although could also be a replacement for my horny urges to sorry tmi 
Well love and sticky vibes to us waiting testers
Lotsa love xxx


----------



## Jen xx

hey slou

dont test yet hun..too early..

i got a BFP on fri but had tested on wed and it was negative so just hold out..i had bad af like pains too and really thought it was all over however people kept tellin me was on implantation cramps and looks like they were right ..

good luck anyway pet for ur test..hope u get a bfp!!

carolinat good luck for ur test on fri too pet and to anyone else who is testin soon!!

ohh and as for horny urges lol.. my DH in like a dog on heat.. im convinced im givin off some sort of scent lol..

good luck girlies
        


baby dust to u all
          

Jen xx


----------



## anmammow

Hello ladies, 

Melody thank you so much for your kind words. I am feeling much brighter, partly getting used to the idea of getting a BFN, and partly having some hope that it might change tomorrow. It's just such a roller coaster, and I don't think it helps that the intense wondering and testing comes when you have PMT anyway, lol!  Sending you loads of     for tomorrow, crossing everything.

Fingers crossed bright skies, hope littlun hangs on in there, you never know. 

Melawen I'm glad someone else is having trouble keeping up with the thread, this is the first time I've joined the 2WW thread and it's quite confusing! Lovely to read all the love and care everyone has for each other though   Re acupuncture, I'm having it too (though just once a month roughly pre-ovulation) and totally swear by it, if nothing else to chill you out and improve general wellbeing. It can be incredibly powerful.

As for symptoms... of course absolutely can't resist symptom checking every single month, but I do get a lot of comfort from the stories of people who have had no symptoms at all. I think your mind can play a lot of tricks, you notice things you wouldn't normally pay attention to, so on a month when we've done an insemination I notice loads of things but on a normal month notice nothing. The time I was pregnant (fourth try), I did feel 'different' and had an odd dream, and I wasn't surprised when the test was positive. However, I've also felt 'different' several times since with definite BFN's and nothing going on. So although I'll never stop symptom-checking, I think you also have to take it all with a pinch of salt and try and remember that having symptoms could mean nothing's going on and having no symptoms could still bring good news (if that makes sense!).

Congrats shelly, how exciting!   And congrats to all the other BFPs too  

Hang on in there everyone who's still waiting  

anmammow x


----------



## Dodee

Slou - If you can't wait to your OTD, then give it at least a couple of more days.  I tested 6 days before my OTD and the line was so faint that I convinced myself that it wasn't really there.  I was so convinced that I did not show it to DH and didn't even test the next day.  Two days later there was a line so faint that I had to get DH to confirm that I wasn't making it up.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Ev71, smudge52 and Liffy

Evie-bean  for ET    

Fab news on the BFP today 

Hope25 did you retest today or are you doing bloods 

Dancingtiptoe1, Princess_ted, anmammow  for OTD

sending lots of       to all still in the 2ww

Em


----------



## GabiFR

Miss Melody,  I am           that you have good news this morning, you are such an inspiration for all of us here!

Tor, did you get the blood test? I hope you are doing fine.

Congratulations to all the BFPs in the past days and my heart goes out with the BFNs, but don't give up, there is hope for everyone.

Good luck to all testers today and PMA to the ones in the dreaded 2WW.  About symptoms, I still don't have any but my HCG is increading (clearblue is already saying 2-3 weeks).  I am so nervous about m/c as I have been there before.

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Morning FF sisters,

Nothing to say just yet, except that I'm too scared to go and do my test...

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Noelle1979

Good luck lovely... i am crossing my fingers for you x


----------



## Missy Melody

Morning Gabi,
Ta very much Hun xx I'm sweating thinking about testing! I'm dying for a wee too!

You have to really really do your best to remain positive babes, even if it means just taking one day at a time      xx

Hey Noelle - I'm lying here with my legs crossed!   xx

I'll go and wee in a mo  

Xoxox


----------



## GabiFR

Miss Melody,               
Really hope its a BFP hun!!!

Bright skyes, it's so tough to wait now,    for you.

Gabi xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Miss Melody

    

You have been such an inspiration to many the last few wks 

Hope its BFP for you

Em


----------



## serenmai29

Good luck melody thinking of you and sending lots pma for you test result today xxxxxx


----------



## slou

Moring all

Hope who are testing today gets BFP.

I'll not do my test yet.

Thanks ladies


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello everyone!
Good Luck to everyone testing today,  for BFP's!


This is my 4th day after a 3 day transfer, it the first day i've started to feel anything, my (.) (.) are really sore and I have a feeling in my tummy, like a mild cramp or a stitch I would say.  Is it normal to have these feelings?  Could it be AF coming?  


Daisy x


----------



## serenmai29

Doesn't have to be af sounds lots like implantation cramps.  Those little embryos have to get comortable daisy so just see it as a good thing. Sore (.) (.) could be a side effect of all the lovely drugs they give us or a symptom of early pregnancy.  Just try and stay nice and positive I know it's a long wait but it'll be worth it xxxx


----------



## EverHopefulmum

goodluck Miss Melody, you've been a real bright star in my sky the last few weeks,    you get the BFP you deserve.


Daisy Princess: I definitely had a mild cramp/stitch like sensation in my 2ww resulting in a BFP yesterday,     hope this is a good sign for you too.


Goodluck to everyone testing today. 


Love
Shelly
x


----------



## Flora303

Miss Melody I tested again this morning as you said, and 2nd line has a defnite pink hue, but still unbelievably feint. I am delighted, and cannot believe it is a BFP. I was ready to book flights back again!!! Thabk you for your support and encouragement to me and all girls on the thread.
EV71 - I had 1 blasto transferred last Tuesday, and was told to test today, but line so feint....almost worrying. I wish they had told me to teat later!! Goog luck with wait. Best to hold out if you want to save some heartache. 2 blastos should give you a fabulous chance.
Dodee - how may days past your transfer were you asked to test (was it blasto?). It seems different clinics give different advice. I totally agree with you now to test later. I did exactly same as you!!!!
For all of you testing early, dont be disheartened by BFN.....test again in couple of days.xx


----------



## toria77

Hi Melody. You been so good to me through my 2ww i'm hoping and praying you get the bfp you so rightly deserve. xxx


----------



## Katie789

Morning ladies, my heads absolutely frazzled at the moment, having been a blubbering mess since af came yesterday. While I was hoping it was implantation bleed on sun, in my heart I knew it was too like af to be anything else. Will  test tomorrow for certainty and closure. Utterly heartbroken that this has happened for a third time. 

I hope todays testers (and those of you who cant keep away from the peesticks before otd!!) have more luck and get your bfps. 

Miss melody, hope you have good news  

Katie xx


----------



## goonie4life

Today is 9dp3dt  (TMI) and i had a little bit of brown discharge this morning when i wiped, i'm beginning to think that this is the beginning of the end as i started spotting around this time last time, which lead to full blown af   

PMA has been dwindeling the last few days but now has completely gone


----------



## Missy Melody

Morning Ladies, sad news for me from me I'm afraid.  

I think I'd half prepared myself since my bleeding but still feel devastated.

I'm going to dust myself down and try and find something to pick me right up... Wine?! 

Speak to you all properly laters...

Love Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
I am 8 days past transfer and tested yesterday and today. All very negative! Yuck yuck yuck.. 
Will carry on testing till monday. God howmuch I hate this game..
Katie and Miss Melody, I am so very sorry.. Well just go for it and get drunk.. And get it all out of your system by doing what ever. I do a lot of crying and drinking and feel alot better. But takes time to get rid of the poxy negative feeling..
Wishing lots of luck the others testing today. Please be lucky than me..
Love kukixx


----------



## toria77

Aww Melody.      enjoy your wine, have a bloody good cry. You're a strong woman and you've helped loads of us on here. We're here if you need us. xxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning ladies,

Missy melody i'm so sorry for your bad news, you are such a caring and supporting poerson you really don't deserve this    

For all of those who are testing today     
And for those who have BFP's     and for those with bfn's   

AFM i have just had a call form the clinic saying that our embies made it through the 2nd night, one has divided to 4 and the other is a bit slower at 2 but they are bothe graded at B+. So my dilemma is whether to have 1 or 2 put back this afternoon. The nurse has the problem of only having 2 to choose from for implanting and freezing. The problem also is that the 2 cell one could be the better quality but just a bit slower but that would be the one they cjoose to freeze?? Sorry am i making any sense?? She says it is ultimately our descision but now I'm so confused!! If i go with one and it doesn't work then I have another one frozen, but then the chances of a single frozen embryo isn't great. But if i go for 2 and they both don't work I'm back to square one again anyway.  The idea of twins and the risk assosciated with a multiple pregnancy  is something we are prepared for but quads and hubs reckons he's leaving home   

Any advice?


Evie xx


----------



## Katie789

Miss melody, am really sorry for you. Your positive outlook has helped see a lot of others through their struggle, and it is this quality that will help you with your journey  

Kuki, im sure youve a few days in which a bfp could develop.

Ev, ive always been advised to put two back in, even if that means none for freezing. Do twins run in your family? 

Goon, hang in there pet, brown staining can be implantation.

Katie


----------



## CarolinaT

Oh no melody and Katie so so so sorry nothing I can say will help but just know that we're all thinking of you all that goes to all of you lovely ladies on here getting the wrong result. We all deserve bfp's and one day hopefully all our dreams will come true
Dreading test day tomorrow now...been having really vivid dreams obviously googled it and it's a sign of early pregnancy "whatever" have come to the conclusion it truly is the luck on the day, fate etc...we all deserve precious bundles of joy symptoms or no symptoms it's so frustrating!
Evie I had a good quality 4 cell and 5 cell put in the 4 cell was slow grower but good quality so why not go for it...however if mine have split and I am now preggy with quads think my dh will take to his bed  xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

I joined a few days ago, but haven't been on since.  Trying not to think about the 2ww madness too much, but it's all caught up with me!

I need to do some serious reading up.  I just wanted to send a huge hug to all those not getting the news they'd hoped for xxxx
Also, massive congrats to all those getting that elusive  BFP xxx

I forgot to say my OTD is 18 April (IUI).  So day 4 (or 5 if you count IUI day 10am), starting to go crazy now.  Ridiculously early for any symptoms, but had strange cramps yesterday and last night, more like wind really than af, but got a heavy feeling too, so praying it's not af.  I am usually every 28 days exactly with af, but after my last tx I was a week early, so trying to stay positive at the minute.

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Thankyou Carolina & Katie! 

Katie I'm so sorry that it was bad news for you, you so deserve it to be your turn 
Carolina- good luck for tomorrow gosh imagine quads you would have to pick your hubs of the floor!! 

I think I am swaying towards 2 (twins run in hubbys family , his mum was a twin and her sister had twins, so not sure how that affects me?) I just want to give myself the best chance which i'm sure you can all understand!!

xx


----------



## CarolinaT

Good luck Evie for transfer just stay positive it's an exciting time 
Afm praying for a positive like everyone else on here, I'm being sensible today thinking what will be will be...give me an hour I'll be googling symptoms again xxx


----------



## loukench

Hi all,

Please add me to the 2ww, have had 5dDET on 4th April. Have been told to have a blood test 12 days after transfer. Finding all you ladies posts reassuring  

Go for the two Evie  

Louise x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies. still no internet so posting from phone, so bear with me.        missy melody - so sorry for your BFN You have been so supportive of everyone sweetie. Take some time for your self and have some treats.  Katie - again sorry for your BFN. Look after yourself. x        Congrats to flora, very exciting for you.    Kuki - sweetie you're way too early to test! wait a couple of days. The hcg levels will double really quickly. Your ET was the day before mine and I'm not testing til next Friday.    For everyone else on 2ww, Lot's of love for next few days.  Di x X X


----------



## MyTTCstory

Melody, Katie, Kuki & Goonie          Hope it's not over for all of you.

Melody, enjoy your wine. As Toria says you've been here for everyone else & we're here for you  

Evie Bean, I wish I could help. I would go for 2 in your position but it's a very personal decision x

Good luck to everyone      

MyTTCstory xx


----------



## AJMc

Hello everyone,

Evie-Bean - I go along with the others and in your position I would go for 2. Good luck.   

Melody and Katie - I am so sorry it didn't go your way this time.

Kuki - I understand the temptation to test early but do try andstay away from the pee sticks until your OTD - do anything you can to distract yourself - sending lots of good wishes your way.xx

AFM - going to enjoy the sunshine today, get my pale legs out and read a book I think.

Have a good day everyone.

Abi x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Carolina- All the luck in the world for tomorrow will be thinking of you!!
Loukench - Heloo there!!Wishing you lots of luck &    hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy!!
MyTTCstory - Thanks hun hope everything is going ok for you!
AFM thanks hun enjoy the sunshine!!!

Afm we have decided to go for 2, which I find both exciting & terrifying!! Just got to try and stay positive....eekk!! So of to the clinic in a minute and hoping everything goes well.

Love to you all!!!

Evie xxx


----------



## Katie789

Good luck evie, your making the right decision. 

Katie xx


----------



## anders

hi ladies

Can I join the list please, Had my 1st IUI Wed 6 April, test date 21st April 
fingers, toes, legs everything crossed.

This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th April Only, who have had IVF, ICSI,PGD, FET or IUI.

Simply post your details and i will add you to the list 

Emxx

[csv]
Name, treatment, OTD,

Suzie1time, IVF, 1st April 
Errol, IVF, 1st April 
Amy K, ICSI, 1st April 
blueBell2010, IVF, 1st April 
Jenna0902, ICSI, 1st April 
STACEYJAYNE, IUI, 1ST April 
Mandimoo, IVF, 1st April 
Lizchil, FET, 1st April 
Dasiy11, IVF, 2nd April 
kuga, IVF, 2nd April 
annied, IVF, 2nd April 
Rach81, IVF, 2nd April 
Alison75, IVF, 2nd April 
Wynnie, ICSI, 2nd April 
belkel, , 2nd April 
Teena_Russell, ICSI, 3rd April 
Lea78, ICSI, 3rd April 
Rach31, , 3rd April 
dana1, IVF, 4th April 
Toria77, IVF, 4th April 
Ali Cachia, DEIVF, 4th April 
Dodee, DEIVF, 4th April 
katemc, DE, 4th April 
Bright skies, , 4th April 
lilywang, , 4th April 
mondonn05, , 4th April 
Gabi2009, ICSI, 5th April 
Mini Minx, DEICSI, 5th April 
annie39, , 5th April 
Hope25, , 5th April 
Shellyhitchin2, IVF, 6th April 
Lindylou, ICSI, 6th April 
Flora303, DEIVF, 6th April 
Suziebee, ICSI, 7th April 
Dancingtiptoe1, , 7th April, 
Princess_Ted, IVF, 7th April 
anmammow, IUI, 7th April 
Lucemazza, FET, 8th April 
Missy Melody, ICSI, 8th April 
CarolinaT, ICSI, 8th April 
serenmai29, ICSI, 8th April 
fish123, IVF, 8th April 
katie79, ICSI, 8th April 
Lynsnjon, ICSI, 8th April 
bimbobell, IVF/ICSI, 9th April 
DazeyJ, IVF, 9th April 
Charliefig, FET, 10th April 
EV71, ICSI, 10th April 
Feileacan, DEIVF, 11th April 
disneyprincess, IVF, 11th April 
lyons401, DEIVF, 11th April 
Kuki2010, FET, 11th April 
Noelle1979, , 11th April 
Melawen, , 13th April 
Goonie4life, IVF, 13th April 
dyellowcar, IVF, 15th April 
AJMc, IVF, 15th April  
Daisy Princess, ICSI, 15th April  
littlepj, , 15th April 
smudge52, , 15th April 
MyTTCStory, DEIVF, 16th April 
Jude2801, ICSI, 17th April 
Liffy, IVF, 19th April 
slou, IVF,  
Pheobs1, IUI,  
Eviebean, IVF, 21st April 
[/csv]

[/quote]


----------



## MyTTCstory

Can I ask a quick question about your OTDs? Mine is 14 full days after transfer but I think a lot of people test 14 days after EC? When are you all testing?

Although my OTD (as given by my clinic) is 16th I'm actually going to test on the 15th as it's a Friday. Is this OK? I don't think I want to test any earlier as would prefer to be in denial!!

Good luck Evie, I think that's the right decision

Baby dust to all


----------



## Katie789

Ttc, my clinic say 16 days after ec, which allows for late implantation.

Katie xx


----------



## lucemazza

hi all my clinic give OTD nine days after transfer if a blast.. so that be fourteen after egg collection.

Yet where I had first treatment for 14days after transfer.

Confusing.  

Luce


----------



## AJMc

My OTD is 15 days after EC.  I am due to test on Friday 15th but might wait until Sat morning so that I can have a bit of time to myself.  I have testing and have to work myself up to it.

Abi


----------



## andylondon

<Very tentatively>Am I allowed to post here?

I'm a man, whose wife is not on these boards but due to test tomorrow, 14 days after the transfer of 2 embryos.

I came on here because we don't hold out much hope and it's getting hard. She has had no symptoms during the 2ww and has already concluded it is a failure, and since we've had a couple of previous failed cycles we're already wondering where to go next.

So on top of our stressful jobs it's a big strain, and I'm doing my best to support her through it (it's hard for me but I can see how hard it is for her).

We need some luck!!!


----------



## CarolinaT

Arr andylondon I almost burst into tears when I read your post it's lovely to see a nice caring man on here as you are going through this as much as girls, I'm testing tomorrow also eek! Lots of love and good luck to you both tomorrow, I'm also quite negative about it all think it's just a protection instinct even though it won't make a no any easier...thinking of you all on here going through this x


----------



## toria77

Welcome andylondon, how sweet that you're concerned for your wife. Don't worry about the lack of symptoms many women get a bfp and have non at all. Us women tend to analise everything.

Wishing you all the luck in the world, let us know how you get on.

Tor x


----------



## lynsnjon

Andylondon, like carolina i'm also testing tomorrow and i think sometimes we forget how hard it can be for our other halves. You sound like a very caring, supportive man. Like toria said many women don't have any symptoms at all and to be quite honest with you i do believe that all this is just down to luck and nothing else.

Anyway i hope u (we all) get the elusive bfp tomorrow       Why not suggest that your wife comes on ff regardless of the outcome, she may like speaking to others in the same boat so to speak.

xx


----------



## BOLZ

Hi Holly,

Pls add me to the list.I had 5dET on saturday 2nd April. Test date is on the 11th. Wish me luck!

Bolz


----------



## andylondon

Thank you very much guys for your messages of support - they're really appreciated.

I'll certainly post how it goes. I'm basically an optimist and she is a dedicated pessimist but I'm running out of arguments...

Good luck CarolinaT and lynsnjon!


----------



## AJMc

Hi Andy (London),

This is my 3rd IVF cycle, and the first time I have used FF.  I have found the companionship of FF very worthwhile.  Trying to conveive can be a very lonely experience for couples and using a forum where you can discuss your treatment, fears, expectations and strange side effects openly is lovely.

I agree with CarolinaT that taking a negative view often is the best way for us to protect ourselves from the dissappointment and the feelings of lack of control over our bodies that go with this process.  During the cycle it took a very close girlfriend of mine to get quite cross with me about my outlook for me to buck up my ideas, if my dear husband had said the things she said (and in the tone), he would have no doubt got quite an ear full.

Encourage your wife to come a read our posts.  I know very little about the ladies that I have been conversing and thinking about over the past 2 weeks although I imagine we come from all walks of life and beleive everyone can find someone's story of situation to relate to.

Wishing you and your wife the very best of luck.

Abi x


----------



## serenmai29

Melody and Katie I'm so sorry things didn't turn out well for you oth.  Just know I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of love and luck for all your future plans xxxx

Andy - my lovely dh sneakly come on here to read what's being talked about just so you don't feel like the only boy around here.  Although it's nice to have some symptoms often women don't have any and still again the positive.  Try staying positive especially if your dw is more of a pessimist.

Ttc my test date is 16p ec and it's been a good thing for me because I think implantation came late.

Afm did another test this morning and it remains a bfp and a little darker.  Dh has ordered my feet up and chilling so busily making Easter bonnets.

Good luck all those ladies awaiting test results   for you all xxxx


----------



## AJMc

Holly - please can you update my OTD - 15th April, although I may do it on the 16th - thanks


----------



## Katie789

Andylondon, like many of the other ladies have said, its great to see such a caring other half on board. It has really helped me along sharing my experiences with others who know exactly what me and my other half are going through, and can reassure, advise, encourage, laugh and console each other on the way. 

No signs or symptoms during the 2ww may not be a bad thing seeing as pregnancy symptoms dont normally start til about six weeks. That is one of the few things we hold over those ttc naturally, we know the very hour our littles are conceived.

I hope it goes your way tomorrow andy, either way there will be plenty of people here for you and your lovely other half.

Katie xx


----------



## jumpy

Hello everyone,

Mind if I join in?  I'm on the March/April cycle buddies thread, and just came across this thread for the first time.  I recognise some of your names which is lovely!  

This afternoon was my FET and I had 1 blastocyst and 1 morula transferred at 5 DPO.  In my clinic they do 2 blood tests, one at 11 DPO and 14 DPO.  So my OTDs are next Wednesday 13th and Saturday 16th April, but since I'll be away the second test date has been moved to Monday 18 April.  We're lucky that we don't have to wait as long as some others to test.

Hope you're all bearing up on the 2WW?  I'll start reading the thread now, looks like it will take a while!

Joss


----------



## Dancingtiptoe1

Hello everyone, 

I haven't really posted on here as i've been on the ARGC clinic thread, but have been reading all your posts. 

Firstly i'd like to send a big hug to Melody. Your posts have been so positive and inspirational. 

Andy - i also had absolutely no symptoms at all. Nothing. Not even a cramp or a twinge. And i have to say that today was my test date and i have got a  

Only one more sleep for you partner and tomorrow she will know. I have my fingers crossed. 

To everyone else on here who has got BFN's i'm so sorry and want to give you all hugs. 

So here's loads of     for all those still in the tortuous wait and loads of    to those who need it. 

Love DancingTiptoe. xx


----------



## AJMc

Dancingtiptoe - congratulations, I bet you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Flora303

Hello

For purpose of updating list I tested positive this morning, 7th April.
I'm so sorry for those who havent. I really did not believe that I was preg, and have been looking out for signs of bleed etc. since. I was psyching myself up for the next attempt. 
Has anyone else experienced pinkish brown spotting around time of test (9 days past 5dt)?
Hoping for all of those who test tomorrow the best of luck.
Flora.x


----------



## Flora303

Ahhh Miss Melody...I only just saw your earler post. I am so so sorry. What a horrible blow. 
I hope you give yourself a good chance to be upset, and then use all the strength and good humour you've shown on this site to try again.
I'll be thinking of you. Flora.xxx


----------



## serenmai29

Flora I had and am still having that brown spotting. I can only describe ot as muck.  There's not loads of it but I've had persistently since mon night that was day 7 post et it was a 5d.  Nonetheless I have tested bfp yesterday and today. Faint but there my clinic seem to think I've had the latest possible implantation.

Congrats on your good news. It's a bit of strange yet exciting feeling xxx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,


Congrats to all the BFPs today!


Sorry to those who got BFNs.


This fertility journey is certainly tough. It would be 1 week tomorrow I had my ET so my first week of 2ww is almost over. I  have been relaxing at home this week and back to work on Monday.


Still seems like I am a long way from getting a BFP. It is so difficult to be positive after a few BFNs but I know I can't give up hope. Hubby and I really want it to be our turn this time!


Chat soon
Littlepj


----------



## AJMc

Congratulation Flora - BFP give us all hope


----------



## Evie-Bean

Congratulations Flora & DancingTiptoe fab news!!!

Well I am now officially in my 2ww after having my 2 embies transferred today, just praying they get nice and snuggled in now   

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow    

Evie xxx


----------



## anmammow

Hello all,

So sorry Melody, I hope you get as much comfort from everyone's care for you as you clearly give to others. To all with BFNs be kind to yourself and all best for gradually gathering yourselves together for the next steps, whatever they may be.

Congrats to all with good news, enjoy every minute 

AFM this isn't our month. Tested this morning on our OTD (14 days after IUI) and BFN :-( I'm feeling strangely quite ok and accepting about it at the mo, and I'm putting that down partly to this FF thread (so Andylondon and other newbies like me, give it a go and hope it helps you too). Also AF due tomorrow or Sat so think I may have a bit of sadness as last hope of a miracle goes. DP has suggested we don't test early next time, so we're going to give that a try. Will almost certainly miss next month as it'll fall on Easter so everything crossed for May/June.

Huge good luck to everyone else still waiting, hang on in there      

anmammow x


----------



## slou

Hi holly

Can you update my OTD it's 12th April.

thanks

Congratulations to everyone with BFP and so sorry for those with BFN  

Andy welcome to the thread its nice to see a man on her  send out loads of   to both you & your wife & fingers crossed for you b oth tomorrow & hope you get a BFP. I think you wife should come onto FF as its a very comforting & supporting place. I ve have only just joined in Feb , this is my 3rd cycle & I wished I joined sooner.

Good luck to all


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies and gent!

Andy welcome lovely to see you here, i agree with the other ladies i am sure your wife will gain lots of support   also as has already been said there are a few ladies with no symptoms who have tested BFP    

welcome to Joss1, BOLZ, Loukench and Anders sending lots of  and 

Evie-Bean officially in the  

Melody oh sweetheart i can only echo what others have said upon this thread, you have shown so much support to everyone, lifted peoples spirits you truly are a very special lady and i do hope that you get your dream in the near future   

Anmammow so sorry to read your news wishing you the very best for May/June

Suziebee and Dancingtiptoe  on your BFP's

For tomorrows testers wow theres a few of you

Lucemazza, CarolinaT, Serenmai29, Fish123, Katie79, lyns and Andylondon      

a dollop of           

Em


----------



## Dodee

Flora303 - My OTD  was 13 days after a day five transfer of two blasts which made it 18 days past EC.  My clinic requires a blood test and the OTD seemed later than many others on this board so I tested early with HPTs.  I used an egg donor so there was no chance of a false positive from a trigger shot.  The first test at 7 DPT was so faint that I decided it must be negative.  I tested again at 9 DPT and actually saw a faint second line which was confirmed by DH.  I was worried because the second line was still lighter than the control line even at 12 DPT, but the beta number was a strong positive.  I still don't really have any symptoms except some bloating and a few twinges.


----------



## E3021

Hiya ladies and gent,

Just wanted to join back in again, have been reading all week but unable to post at work due to silly controls on server.
Missy Melody - was so gutted to read your news, am praying that the next lot of treatment is your success story, take care lovely.
All BFPs - massive congratulations, there have been so many now, it gives us waiting lots of hope.

BFNs - am so sorry for you, enjoy your wines and make you men look after you.

My OTD is Monday so am close now. For the last three days have been waking up to pee at night which I never do - am really hoping this is a positive sign. Also had dull ache in lower abdomen for most of yesterday afternoon - am hoping this is my uterus stretching cos it knows its preggers! What do you think? I am symptom spotting like crazy now, so desperate for this to work - like all of us I know!

I also think my veins are a bit more prominent - but is that because I'm looking so hard?! AAAGGGGHH!!! I am in torture, please please let this work for me!!!

Right, off to work, so going to pretend to be sane and rational for a bit!
xxxx


----------



## serenmai29

Just to let you know it's official it might still be faint but it's still a bfp for me today.  Off to the clinic this afternoon as they want to change me to progesterone injections as I'm still spotting anyone experienced these injections what are they like? Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Serenmai29

Congratulations on your BFP

The progesterone injections are called gestone, they are injected into your bum normally, i havent personal experience, but if you type in gestone into the search function i am sure you will get lots of results come up for it, there is also a demo video on youtube too!

Em


----------



## toria77

Hi. Sorry have no ideas what the injections are like but i'm interested as i may ask to have them next time. I've bled twice now before otd. oh and congratulations. x


----------



## Katie789

Morning,

Congratulations serenmai, im sure you are over the moon.

Bfn for me again im afraid. Hope my luck changes on my last go after the summer.

Katie xx


----------



## Melawen

Hi Ladies - am looking for a bit of mental support as I seem have to lost all PMA  

I have been feeling crampy overnight and still feel some cramps this morning, they are not constant, but they definitely feel like AF should be here - although as yet there is no obvious evidence of that.

It could well be implantation cramping but (despite my utter lack of experience in this area) it doesn't feel like implantation cramping - so I am just feeling poopy.

Oh well, I suppose what is meant to be is meant to be - in the absence of any actual AF I will just have hope for the best!  I'm even carrying tampons in my handbag working on the theory that if you carry an umbrella it wont rain, because of course if you don't have an umbrella then it WILL rain and you'll be caught out - ha ha!!

Melawen.


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey my gorgeous friends,

Just a quick visit for now to check in on everyone resting this morning but I promise to chat properly in a bit and do a few more personals.

Katie - huge hugz babes    even though we kinda know, it's still fookin hard on OTD, I'll chat with you later Hun xx

Seremnai - Whoop Whoop!    so made up for you. Do you feel all warm inside? I bet you simply can't believe it! xx

Lynsnjon, Carolina , Fish and Lucemazza -      and     for confirmation of that lovely BFPvnews xx

Andylondon - welcome to both you and your lovely Missus,    for this mornings test.    For BFP

Thank you to all you lovely peeps on here for those lovely messages. I promise to spend some quality time in catching up properly laters.

Love n bum hugz

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## balloopolo

i'm in my first week of 2WW had ET on sunday 3rd April Mothers day!! hope it's a good omen!! due to test on 14th april


----------



## Kuki2010

Good mornign ladies,
Another negative from me this morning..
Miss Melody, you are so lovely.. have a lovely day..
The rest of you testing lots and lots of good luck..
I will write a bit later..
What nightmare this is.. 
I really thought this will work... Everything was so great.. 
Love to you all..
Kukixx


----------



## lucemazza

Hi Ladies - just to let you know trying hard to resist and not test today - I am stuck home with my 3 yr old who has chicken pox and DH is in Paris with work and we want to test together. SO tomorrow it is. Not feeling too positive as not got any symtoms.. 

Miss Melody thanks for your kind words. Hope you are doing okay big hugs.  

Everyone testing today lets hope for BFP's all round.. 

Luce


----------



## Notty

Hi everyone

I am currently 6 days post 5 day transfer. I'm really worried as my boobs are not sore. Has anyone gone on to get a bfp without sore boobs? xx


----------



## CarolinaT

Well I have been for my blood test! Pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease be a bfp I almost didn't want to go or drag a random preggy person in off the street to test for me so I could guarantee a bfp  the 2ww has been an utter hideous time and I now have eye strain from googling any tweeny symptom I may of had...find out after 4pm can't handle it anymore and I'm off to hide under my duvet forever...I will be out for snacks at some point though xxx
Lots of love and luck everyone and huge hugs to the bfn  xxx


----------



## nickys 1

Hi ladies 
Can i join your lovely group please? I have been hovering the past week and although i have not posted you have all been so supportive, to me just by reading your posts.

I am due to test tomorrow which means i should be 15dp 3day egg collection, however for the 4 days i have been bleeding, the first 2 days was just spotting but yesterday and today it has been very heavy bleeding, worse than a period, sorry (tmi).
I think i know in my heart of hearts that its all over, but i was just wondering if any-one else has experienced this?

Huge congrats to all the   and   to those who didnt.

Nicky xxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Notty - I had sore boobs since stimming but they completely disappeared by Monday and I got a positive on Wednesday, still not at all sore and they were killing me before! Don't have any symptoms either apart from a decreased appetite which could be in my head and the dreaded wind cramps from the pessaries.. don't worry about those boobs not being sore! x


----------



## Notty

Thanks Dazey, that is reassuring to hear. Mine too have been sore but are not now. Congratulations on your bfp. xxx


----------



## Dodee

Serenmai29 -  The progesterone injections themselves are not especially painful, but I had a good bit of muscle soreness afterwards.  I had DH give the injections so I never had to look at the needle because I know it is bigger than I'd like.  You can expect a sore booty.  We alternated sides and DH massaged the other cheek every night.

Notty - I am 17 DPT with a day five transfer and my boobs are not sore yet.  BFP was confirmed with a blood test and the beta number was strong, but still not having symptoms.  My friends with children all assure me that it is too early and that I will soon regret wanting to have symptoms.  Oddly, my boobs were sore on first IVF which was a BFN.  I think it was from the progesterone injections.  This time I'm using vaginal progesterone.


----------



## CarolinaT

Sorry to report but it's a no this time  off out for a caramel and a giant gulp of wine. Congratulations on the positive results girls hope everything works out well for you all. 
I may be down but not out have a holiday to look forward to where I shall eat shellfish and drink plenty, hopefully the not stressing about ivf/icsi will give me and my dh a bfp we'll enjoy the trying anyway 
Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

CarolinaT I'm so sorry that it's bad news hun.Hope you and dh  are looking after each other.

Enjoy your wine in the sunshine and hope you have a fab holiday. Thinking of you sending big  

lots of love evie xx


----------



## toria77

I'm so sorry for all the BFN today


----------



## CarolinaT

Evie look after yourself and go get a bfp  Toria thanks so much And massive thanks to everyone on here making this trip shall I call it as nice as it can be
Love to you all i'm away to snaffle my chocolate  x


----------



## toria77

Carolina, enjoy your wine and chocolate, you deserve it. I'm still feeling down after mine on Monday. DP just came back from the shop with some much needed ice cream. Not my favourite flavour but beggers can't be choosers. Sod the diet, I'll start again on Monday!!!!

Tor x


----------



## AJMc

Hello Ladies,

Evie Bean - welcome to PUPO xx

Dodee - congratulations, what a lovely sunny day to get such good news.

Liz3021 - Good luck for Monday OTD - I think any change from the norm is a good sign - wishing you lots of luck xxx

Katie, Caroline and Kuki - so sorry to hear it hasn't gone your way this time - I hope you do something nice for youself over the weekend.

Melawen - the only experience of cramps I can share is that the first time I got pregnant naturally, about 5 days before my AF was due I got quite a strong cramp which I thought at the time was an early period pain and a friend of mine went through IVF and convinced herself it haddn't worked because she was having AF pains - she had twins!  Good luck x

Balloopolo - you and I are cycle buddies as I also had my ET on Mothers's day.  I'm not testing unil 15th though. Wishing you lots of luck.

Nicky's1 - senidng you positive vibes for tomorrow - I hope it goes your way xx

AFM - 3dt 5dpt - feeling ok about the 2ww, took a few days off work but went back in today.  Looking for PG signs but am sure I can detect anything if I try hard enough!! (.)(.) are sore, is this the progesterone?

Sending best wishes and positive vibes to everyone.

Abi x


----------



## suzibee

Melawen- Just read your post and hope that everything works out for you. Just a thought though...my clinic said not to use tampons if i did start to bleed so it might be worth just checking this out. If you read on some of the other 2ww forums, lots of ladies had bleeding and went on to have a BFP, so keep the faith.

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone testing this weekend
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies and Gent!


Hope that you have enjoyed some sun today  

miss melody, CarolinaT and Katie79 so sorry to read your news  

Serenmai29 and DazeyJ congrats on your bfp's

Welcome to Nickys1, Notty 

 to tomorrows testers..... Lucemazza, Bimbobell and Nickys

Sending some     

Em


----------



## goonie4life

i buckled and did a test at around 3am...i was pretty sure that i saw a really faint line, but i may have imagined it as i was half asleep  

went to the loo when i actually woke up this morning (about 3 hours later) and there is definatly a second line on it...now i don't know if it's an evaporation line! grrr.  

i am 11dp3dt and i don't know whether to do another one this afternoon or try not to drive myself crazy and test in the morning...

why do we do it to ourselves!


----------



## slou

gooie4life-- HI I think you should test again in the moring but sounds good 

I too caved in this moring, my OTD is 12th so tues, it was a BFN possibly test again on monday if nothing has happened. Has anyone tested 4 days before OTD & got a BFN , then on there OTD got  a positive

Good luck to all who are testing today


----------



## goonie4life

Slou, after browsing symptoms for the whole of the 2ww, it has definately happened where ladies have tested only a couple of days before otd and had bfn and then had a bfp on otd, i just tested to brace myself because i've been spotting the past 2 days and it was this time on my last cycle when af got me, so i was determined to get a test in this time...i actually feel worse now   i'm in a worst kind of limbo  

Mehhh! why did i do itttttt! now i've gotta wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Goonie4life,
oooh oooh, after 3 hrs its possible its evaporation, as you are testing so early,i would test in the morning and not this afternoon as the hcg may not be as strong and give a wrong result, first wee of the day is best

Slou, i am at the same clinic as you, i did cave in and test early 5 days to be precise, i tested daily and all bfn but the bloods on otd revealed bfp and hes 3 this month        

 all around

Em


----------



## AJMc

Goonie4life - I think even a faint line is a BFP, I am sure if you test again tomorrow morning the line will be slightly clearer - congrats   

Slou - a BFN before your OTD shouldn't be relied upon, everybodies hormones are different and you may well get a BFP in a few days - enjoy the day and don't worry about it too much.   

Abi x


----------



## Noelle1979

Hi ladies... 

Wondered if you can help...

6dp5dt, took a first response test yesterday and it came up 2 lines, faint but there and still there... Could not believe it, not sure if I still do. Today 7dp5dt I took a clear blue plus blue dye test and thought it was negative but think there may be a plus sign but if it is it is VERY faint. I can't make it out and now worried. Not supposed to test until Monday, first response def 2 lines but clear blue not sure if it is a negative or the extremely faint line is a positive... Aaaaaahhhh!! Xx


----------



## lambford

Morning lovely ladies, please may I join you all in a 2ww of symptom spotting madness! My DP and I had 2 3 day embryos transferred yesterday, with an OTD of 21st. Going to try and take it easy but that might be easier said than done! As I have a menagerie of animals and 3 beautiful adopted children who are off for the easter holidays! But I'm a strong believer in " everything happens for a reason" and if it's meant to happen then it will. This is our only attempt too, so all the eggs are literally in 1 basket lol ! 
Have a fantastic weekend out in the beautiful sunshine and sticky vibes to all

Kxx


----------



## lynsnjon

Hi Everybody,

Just wanted to pop on this morning and let you all know that yesterday was my otd and i got a BFP, my hcg levels were at 134 so i'm very happy with that   . It was the most nerve wracking but amazing phone call i've ever made, the nurse said congratulations ur very pregnant and i burst into tears! the phone was on handsfree and dh burst into tears too. Yesterday really was the most amazing day and such a gorgeous one at that.

Slou, just wanted to say hunni that i stayed away from hpt's for that reason (and utb giving me grief about it lol) and i've heard of it happening before, in fact it does happen quite a lot. Ur body doesn't start producing hcg until 7/8/9 days after et so u tested way too early, please hang in there and don't do anymore just get ur bloods done at least then u know exactly what's what. until then ur pregnant!!! Good luck hun and i'll be watching u!!

Noelle like i said to slou the hcg is so little at 7 asnd 8 days pt that it's barely readable, lay off for a couple of days and u should get a more accurate answer. Good luck xx

Hi to everyone whatever stage ur at, if ur at ec then good luck and lets have loads eggs to make ur special babies, if ur at et then relax and think about the little one snuggling in there nice and tight and if ur pupo then put ur feet up and lay off the hpt's.......just enjoy being pregnant until proven otherwise   .

I wish all of u good luck and want to see even more bfp's coming up on this thread xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Noelle1979

Amazing news lyns 

What a gorgeous weekend to find out you are pregnant... Enjoy it and thanks for the advice, keep you posted xxx


----------



## slou

Lambford-- first of I'd like to say how wonderful you are adopting these 3 lovely children you are very lucky. I understand that you would like one of your own to so everyting crossed for you that you get the result that we are all looking for. Sticky vibes

Thanks to everyoe for there positive motavation.

Holly- thanks ,your story is great. can i just ask you, did you have any kind of pains towards the end of your 2ww? Im getting slight aching pains but this is on & off but not strong. not sure if this is  sign of my AF coming or if its my mind playing tricks??


----------



## bright skies

Well girls it's def all over for me this time. Had my second blood test yesterday and hcg level down from over 40 to 7!    Am devastaed. This was our second icsi attempt that we funded ourselves. I turn 30 next month which is rubbbish! But then will qualify for a free cycle on our nhs i think, hope the waiting lists is not too long just wanna move on with it now. Waiting for for the dreaded bleed now and going    but at least I'm off work for at least a week and the sun is shining (like i really care).
Soz for making this all depressing. Wishing everyone with a BFP all the luck in the world x


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

just signing off but wanted to say 

Welcome to Lambford, i will add you to the list tonight as out for the day um 5 mins ago    

Bright skie so very sorry sweetheart   

slou yes i did have bad aches from about day 9 hence testing and then i started spotting and had rectal bleeding i have endo and both are normal pre af symptoms plus i fell down the stairs in my 2ww too so thought i had lost the embies   

Lyns said it elsewhere but 

catch up later 

Em


----------



## kl82

Hi all,

I had my first attempt at iui this morning and due to test on 26th April. Can only imagine what this 2ww wait is like but fingers crossed for us all   

K x


----------



## Flora303

Bright skies
I am so sorry to read your post....what a disappointment! I really thought once you were BFP that was that. Shows what a novice I am.
Anyway, Im afraid having read your posts that I am prob in same boat. My blood test showed only 31 HCG, so sounds awful. Test again tomorrow and result Monday. Better prepare myself for the worst I think. I haven't had any other signs.
Ah well....just wait and see. Still a glimmer of hope??
Flora


----------



## lynsnjon

Bright skies big hugs, I'm so sorry hunni xx

Flora, hang in there u neva know xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

flora thinking of you and sending lots of          for tomorrow and the results on monday     

Welcome to Balloopolo and kl82, lots of  coming your way

 to Charliefig and EV71 for testing tomorrow     


          

coming to all the ladies in the 

Em


----------



## Feileacan

Hi 
I feel like I haven't been on in ages. I went back to work on Tuesday and it has been an incredibly busy stressful week.

So many stories to read since I was last here and my heart just aches for everyone who hasn't had the outcome this time round that we all yearn for with all our hearts.    Be very gentle with yourselves.

Congratulations to everyone who's had some good news about a positive result!    you must be so excited and relieved!

I'm wishing for hope and light and  for everyone and for a luscious, restful weekend.

L xxx


----------



## goonie4life

Idon't know how to do the flashy things (haha)  but it's a BFP for us!!!!!  
i can't actually believe it, but still being cautious because i'm still spotting a little bit of brown every so often (sorry tmi )

i did  2 cheapies and a clear blue digital (just to be sure!) the clearblue said 'pregnant 2-3' all confirm bfp

i am in shock, going to buy more tests today   to test before otd at the hospital on wednesday

Good luck and babydust to all xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Goonie4life, wonderful news.. Enjoy your BFP.. HCG must be quiet high for it say 2-3 weeks. Could be twins.. Lovely.. 

AFM. another negative. Will test tomorrow morning again of course. But I think it is all over.. My boobs arekilling me. My tummy and back are the same so think AF is on way but meds keeping her away..

Wishing lots and lots luck who are testing today.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## lucemazza

Morning Ladies.

Just wanted to let you know thinking of you all. Bright Skies the smae thing happened to me in January got BFP on official test date but HGC went up on first two tests on third came crashing down. Its so upsetting and stressful too. So Bih Hugs..

To all the ladies with BFN very sorry to hear your news. After the horrible journey of IVF its not easy to pick yourself up from. SO take some time out be selfish and treat yourselves - I am praying you all achieve your dreams eventually. Just so sorry you have to wait a little longer.

Afm. Well Its a BFP. I am happy but being very very quiet and cautious cause of what happened before. I am hoping this one stays put. Then I can tell the world FET does work but I am not shouting it yet as want to get to scan stage.. 

Lots of love to you all.
Luce


----------



## AJMc

Good morning all,

Congratulations to Lynsnjon, Luce and Goonie4life - I hope it all goes smoothly for you all. xxxxxx

Kuki and Brightskies - I am thinking of you both, this is a horrible time, I hope you do something lovely today.  

Flora - hang in there - I hope your blood test shows a strengthening position.   

Kl82 - welcome, sending lots of good wishes your way.

Lambford - welcome to PUPO, sending sticky vibes.

Noelle - testing early is always such a gamble.... My thoughts are that a positive result on one test is probably good news, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow's test, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

AFM - all is well with me, I am 3dt 7dpt (4 and 7 cell on board) I am still getting twinges in my tummy and boobs a bit sore, although not massively.  I checked the symptoms on the pessaries leaflet (not a wealth of information) - it was wind (yes), diarrhoea (no) and rectal bleeding (no) - oh well.

Good luck for all of you who are testing tomorrow.

Abi x


----------



## charliefig

Mornin, it was a BFN for us this morning. I'm well and truely gutted. :-(


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning ladies!

Gosh I didn't come on here yesterday and I feel like i've missed loads!!! 

Massive congrats to Lynsjohn, luce & Goonie4Life - yayyyyy!!!!!

Brightskies, charliefig & kuki - i'm so sorry , look after yourselves & oh's   

AJMc glad everything is going ok - long may that continue!!

Sorry for anyone I've missed out, but it's very hard to keep up!!!! So welcome & good luck to any new ladies, congratulations to any BFP's, massive hugs to the heartbreaking BFN's and good luck to any testers for today!!!

AFM I think I'm doing ok!!! I'm only 4days into my 2WW, so not much to report really!!! Got quite sore boobs but have done since my egg collection & am quite constipated (sorry!!!!!!)  So can't tell if the twinges in my tummy are from that!!! Other than that not too bad!!

Hope everyone has a nice rest of the weekend - Enjoy the sunshine!!!!


Evie xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning!


Not posted on this thread for a while,   to all BFP's Lynsjohn, Luce & Goonielife, hope there's many more to come, sorry   to all the BFN's. 


I'm 7dp a 3dt, I feel like AF is looming, I had a terrible night's sleep and was really hot last night, I normally have a sleep like that before AF shows.  Hope it wasn't linked to AF but I'm search for symptoms all the time. My boobs are sore, I felt like I had slight cramp yesterday, and this morning I've had some sharp pains in my right ovary.  I've had no spotting, but really worried about AF turning up.  
I'm back to work tomorrow so may take my mind off this.


Good Luck to all testing tomorrow x


Daisy x


----------



## AJMc

Charliefig - so sorry to hear your news, I hope you are ok and take time to be good to yourself today.

Daisy Princess - I had my ET on the 3rd and have also had trouble sleeping - really vivid dreams (usually stressy) - AF and early pregnancy symptoms can be very similar - try and stay relaxed, I know easier said than done!

Evie-Bean - glad you are doing ok, may it continue for another 9 months   

Have a good day FF friends.

Abi


----------



## Ev71

I got a BFN   today.  I was expecting it really as I have been spotting all week and I knew deep down it was more than implantation bleeding but I still hoped for the best.

It's been a tough two weeks and I feel a bit numb at the moment.  A bit worried too as they were unable to freeze any eggs so I would have to start another cycle when I can but I hit 40 in July and time is not on my side  

Does anyone know how soom AF will follow?

A massive congratulations to all the BFP's it's encouraging to see that IVF does work and that hopefully I too will get a BFP one day.
Wishing all the BFP's a healthy pregnancy and enjoy your new addition to your family  

To all my fellow BFN's   I understand how your feeling and I know how hard and unfair it feels but our time will come when we get our BFP's I'm sure.

Ev xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Sorry to hear your news Ev   


AJM - Thanks, that's good to know, I had vivid dreams on Friday night also, hopefully they're are early preg signs   .  Are you testing on 15th also?  Are you tempted to do a HPT? 


Daisy x


----------



## Jemma S

Hi

I'm new to this post. 

I has egg collection on 4th April (14 eggs - 5 fertilised), then day 3 transfer of 2 embryos.

OTD 20th April. Have a a tiny bit of spotting, am hoping it's implantation.

Jemma x


----------



## Noelle1979

Hello lovelies

So sorry to all of those that got a bfn... I just know you guys will get your wish, even if it means taking the scenic route for a little while longer... Look after yourself and make plans for the next steps xxx

Ok, so I tested 3 days earlier and got a faint positive on the first response, yesterday barely there line on clearblue easy, then this morning a darker line on first response with a PREGNANT on the digital, 1-2 weeks. I am nervous as I wiped and there was red blood yesterday, it is gone now but cant get it out of my mind. Too late for implantation surely but guess the tests say I am pregnant so will phone the clinic and book my blood tests..... Eeeek!! Keep thinking I will get my period and still can't quite believe it xxx


----------



## AJMc

Noelle - congratulations - well done you!    

Jemma - welcome to the club - sending you lots of sticky vibes xx

Ev71 - Sorry to hear it didn't go your way this time - I am also 40 soon (3 weeks!) and I completely understand the pressure of time running out (the tick-tock in my ear is so loud I can heardly hear myself think!), however you managed to get through the process this time and there is no reason why you can't give it another shot.  Thinking of you and hope you are able to do something nice today.

Princess Daisy - My clinic give you a HPT to do on your OTD - mine is the 15th but I might (??) wait until the 16th as it is a saturday morning.  In my last 2 cycles my AF has come either the day of my OTD or the next day and the clinic only do blood tests for either positives HPTs or negatives with no bleed.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck. x

Abi


----------



## katisha79

Hello all, 

Can I please join this thread? Had one blast put back in this morning with an OTD of 21st April.

Am       that my embie falls in love with its new home! 

Now the 2ww begins...

Massive congratulations to those with bfps and lots of      for those who have received bad news. 

Xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks AJMc, at my clinic they do blood tests, have been tempted to buy a HPT though.  Good Luck, fingers crossed for you.  


Hi Katisha, hope you're relaxing and letting your little embie get nestled in.


Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone 
Daisy x


----------



## AJMc

Hi Daisy Princess - It's a difficult one as HPT don't always pick up BFP that blood tests can - if AF hasn't come and you don't think it will mess you head up    I can see no harm in doing a HPT, I am sure the clinic is used to people doing them before the blood tests.  Most importantly do what you think is right for you.

Good luck.

 

Abi


----------



## Feileacan

Kuki, Charliefig, brightskies, ev71 - hugs and hugs and hugs to you 
     

Noelle, lucemazza, lynsey, goonie - hooray and big congrats
  

Good luck to all my Monday OTD buddies. I'm off bright and early for my blood test. Thought this day would never come... I cant say it enough, thanks to my FF friends for support through cycle and 2WW!


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks AJMc, think I'll wait unless AF arrives. 
     to you x


Daisy xx


----------



## Noelle1979

Good luck feilacan xxx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,


Great to hear that some of you like ladies got BFPs over this weekend. It certainly gives us a lot of hope that IVF really can work!


Sorry to hear about the BFNs. My heart really goes out to you. I have had 3 BFNs and it really doesn't get any easier. The best thing to do is to take some time out and enjoy some quality time with your partners. Just spoil yourself rotten.


As for me, there's only 5 more days to go until my OTD. Not sure what to expect really. I should know better than to symptom spot really but I still do it! Got a sudden short sharp cramp today and I was thinking whether it was implantation or AF on it's way! I suppose there is just no way to tell really apart from having that HPT on Friday.


Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## E3021

Hi all, 
congratulations to all the BFPs, are any of you FETs? Could really do with hearing some success stories for FET.

It's my OTD tomorrow so off to the clinic for a blood test and then a long nervous wait. Fingers crossed for everyone testing tomorrow.

Lots of love to all BFNs - my last IVF was a BFN and it was horrid, I know how you're feeling and my heart goes out to you.

Am symptom spotting like crazy, am sure my veins on my boobs are more prominent (sorry if tmi!), oh what torture this is. Tomorrow will either be the best day ever or the worst, no in between.


----------



## MyTTCstory

Anders, Bolz, Joss1, Balloopolo, Nickys1, Lambford, kl82, JemmaS, Katisha79 welcome to this crazy busy thread!

Dancingtiptoe, Serenamai, Lynsnjon, Goonie4life, Lucemazza, Noelle    

Amammow, Katie79, Kuki, CarolinaT, Brightskies, Charliefig, EV71        

Evie, hope your two are snuggling in well!  

AJMc, are you definitely going to wait to test on Saturday? It seems to me that all pregnancy symptoms can be caused by progesterone too, including sore boobies. I can't help symptom spotting but it's driving me mad!  

AndyLondon, I hope you & your wife are ok & you got a good result?  

DaisyPrincess - I'm back to work tomorrow too, hope it takes your mind off things & makes the days go quicker  

LittlePJ - hope it's implantation, it sounds like it could be!!  

Notty, people seem to have a wide variety of symptoms on this thread and some no symptoms which lead to a BFP so I don't think your boobies not being sore means anything so try not to worry  

Malawen, I've been getting cramps for a week and a half & no AF yet so it's propably cause by the progesterone  

Slou, any more news?  

Feileacan, Flora, DisneyPrincess, Lyons401, Bolz, Liz3021 - good luck tomorrow!       

Holly, please can you change my testing date to 15th April? I will be 13dp3dt then and have booked my blood test, I don't want to do it on the 16th as that will mean waiting 2 days for the result and I won't be able to cope with that!!!

I wanted to share something my accupunturist told me - apparently 10% more people get pregnant in April than any other month! The odds are on our side ladies!!

MyTTCstory xx


----------



## AJMc

MyTTCstory - I love facts like that, lets hope our thread bucks the trend and has even more than a 10% uplift.   

Thinking of everyone who is testing tomorrow - wishing you LOADs of luck   .

Welcome to all new 2WWs - I hope the time goes quickly and smoothly.

Abi x


----------



## slou

Hi all , sorry for those who get a bfn my heart goes out to you all 
Many congratulation to all with BFP , im really pleased for you all & it does give me hopeining that one day it will happen to me

Not had a good day today have got stronger pains & also spotting now when I wipe , back is killing me to. So i am not holding out much hope , think AF will come tomorrow I'm sooooo sad. I will wait till tuesday though for bloods just to confirm as  I am still holding tight onto that glimmer of hope, but dont think its my time


----------



## lynsnjon

Slou, big hugs love, I really am keeping everything crossed for u and hope that u get a bfp. It's not over till the fat lady sings xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Katisha79 and Jemma S  to you both

MyTTCStory, oooh completely understand testing the day before i wouldnt cope either!

Charliefig and EV71 so sorry to read your news    

Lucemazza and Goonie4life congrats on the BFP

To tomorrows testers

Feileacan, disneyprincess, lyons401, Kuki2010, Noelle1979 and Bolz  

            

 everyone 

Em


----------



## slou

Morning ladies 

Just a quick one before work, I have done another test this morning & I really cant beleive it it was a BFP I just burst into tears, ran down stair to tell the other half & he was delighted but then said we dont want to rely on the HPT so everything crossed for tomorrow for the same result    I am still spotting a bit too


----------



## MyTTCstory

Slou, that's brilliant! Congrats! Fx for tomorrow but that sounds really positive (so to speak)! X


----------



## Notty

Hi ladies  

It is BFP!!! We are very very happy. I did a CB digital and it says pregnant 2-3 weeks. Thank you for all your support girls. xxx


----------



## toria77

Well done to all the BFP


----------



## goonie4life

Congrats Notty and i really hope tomorrow is going to be another Bfp for you Slou!!


----------



## lynsnjon

Conrats on the bfp's today girls, lets have loads more to come!!

Slou, fantastic news, i'll not say anything on the clinic board tho hun    xx

xxxxxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning Ladies  

Notty, Slou, Noelle Massive congratulations so pleased for you!!   

Charliefig & Ev71 I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking bfn's. Take care and look after yourselves  

Good luck to all the testers today sending you lots of    

TTCStory - thanks hun!! Love that statistic every bit of hope I will cling to!! How are you feeling lovie?

AFM I'm feeling ok got woken up in the night with af like cramps in the night they only lasted for about 10mins but i'm a bit worried as I'm only 4 days after et.  I have been a bit crampy since egg collection so hopefully it was just that (even though I'm not sure if that is normal!!!) Oh well I lasted quite well into the 2WW until I started to obsess   

xx


----------



## BOLZ

Hi all,

BFP for me toooooooo.Its so amazing, God has been wonderful.Many thanks to you guyz for all your support.Congrats to the all BFPs,for those still waiting hang on in there and dont you ever loose hope.

BOLZ


----------



## lynsnjon

Yayyyyyyy well done BOLZ that's brilliant!!!

Lets keep em coming ladies we're doing brilliantly xxxxxxxx


----------



## AJMc

Wow - a bumper crops of BFPs - well done everyone.

Will call in again later for personals.

Abi x


----------



## HNP

Hi can you add me to the list? 
I had an unstimulated IUI on 2nd April. My test date is 16th April.
I'm not feeling very positive about it though as I've had period type cramps since day 17/18 though no bleeding yet.
Has anyone else had period pains? 

Ps good luck everyone x


----------



## rarah

Hi can i be added to the list.  I had EC 4th April and EC 7th and OTD is 21st April.  I had ICSI.  Congrats to all the BFPs and thinking of all those who did not.  How a i going to get through the next few days....its dragging and I hate to wish my life away.


----------



## Feileacan

BFP for us today too! Thanks for all the wishes and crossed fingers. I'm so full of gratitude to donor who helped make this possible, to FFfriends - what amazing support. I'm hoping for more babydust for everyone still waiting...
xxx


----------



## lynsnjon

well done feliacan!!, I can't believe how many bfp's there are xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Evie - exactly the same thing happened to me on the same night...I actually called the clinic the next day as was worried but I think now it was implantation as I got my BFP   I felt wierd the next day aswell kinda faintish and sickish but after that felt nothing at all just fyi...best of luck...

HNP - I have had dull achey period cramps on and off a good bit too and as I said I got a BFP, think its quite common so take that as a good sign


----------



## MyTTCstory

Wow, congrats on all the   s today!!!!!  

Welcome Rarah & HNP!   

HNP, I think most people have had period type pains as it's a side effect of progesterone so don't worry  

xx


----------



## Angel14

Hi Em,

I have had IVF and my OTD is 21st April.

Good luck to everyone    

xxx


----------



## fuzzy123

hey   can i be added please, had et  on 9th april otd 24th april....easter sun   !! only 3 days in and madness has set in lol...how do you all cope  xxx


----------



## lynsnjon

dazeyj, I am having the exact same thing and just putting it down to the progesterone and beanie settling in for the duration xxxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Wowsers a bumper day for BFP's   

Massive congratulations to you all!!! 

Welcome to Fuzzy123, rarah, angel14 & hnp wishing you all the luck in the world. Keeping my fingers crossed that your dreams come true !!   

Thankyou for your reassurance DazeyJ, I'm hoping your right. Did you have any spotting around that time? I too am feeling a bit strange today quite tired, thirsty & not much appetite (which is quite unusual as I love my food!!) So just having a relaxing day watching Harry Potter in floods of tears at Dobby!!!  

xx


----------



## DazeyJ

Evie - haven't had any spotting at all...the one thing I get a really bad pain in my ovaries when I sneeze (have a cold at the mo) I hate to think what size the things are still, am terrified of contorting them!


----------



## Evie-Bean

DazeyJ - I haven't had any spotting either so that's still reassuring!! I'm just having the odd crampy twinge from time to time so trying to stay positive. I thought the same thing about sneezing as I have hayfever and have been sneezing about 30 times a day keep hoping I'm not going to sneeze them out    xx


----------



## 40Shortee

Hello ladies - I've been following this thread (with interest!) over the past couple of weeks.  I am 11dp3dt with three on board - 2 x 7 cell and 1 x 8 cell.  My OTD is Wednesday 13/4 but did a clearblue digital this morning and it's a BFP!!!  I nearly fell off the loo seat  

I am 41 this year so I am hoping this will give all you ladies hope!  This is my second IVF cyle - this time I was prescribed Prednisolone and Clexane - maybe that helped?  I am trying to be cool about things, however, and will probably only get really excited when I see that little heartbeat.

For all of those with a BFN - my heart goes out to you as I know exactly how you're feeling - but please, please don't give up.
xx


----------



## tabithatwitch

Hi ladies

I wonder if I could join you? We are on first cycle of ivf and on Friday they collected 8 eggs. The call came through on Saturday that 6 had fertilised and today we made our decision to put 2 back in and the other 4 have been frozen. Amazingly all 6 were top grade!

Otd is Easter Monday and it's my 40th on Easter saturday so let's hope it's the best birthday ever!

So here I am on the 2ww journey. I look forward to hearing from some of you.

Tab x


----------



## tabithatwitch

Sorry should have said 40shortee congrats on your bfp x


----------



## fuzzy123

well 40Shortee big congrats!!!! you must be over the moon!!!! aw its lovely to see that it does work \\nd dreams come true!!! well done!!!
tab your the day after me i'm easter sun arghh longest wait ever!!! lets hope that with your birthday its a magical weekend!! i got married last year on easter sun so im hoping its a sign    !!! let me know how your getting on....sending lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## tabithatwitch

Thanks fuzzy123. You too.

I have been told to drink 1/4 pint of milk a day. Anyone know is skimmed ok? X


----------



## goonie4life

Hey ladies, does anyone know what happens at your actual otd with the nurse? ive only ever had negatives so i don't really know! xxx thank you everyone on this board for all the help these past couple of weeks, i'd have gone crazy otherwise x


----------



## slou

Hi great with all the BFP today ladies , congratulations.

My heart goes out to those who did not get the result they were looking for.

Welcome all the newbys to the thread, good luck with your journey.

Lyds -- thanks I will update clinic thread tomorrow when it will hopefuly be very official.


----------



## AJMc

Hello Ladies,

Not at work now so can reply in more detail - wow what a wonderful day of good news!

Slou - I read one entry saying you were sad and sure AF on way and then the next is a BFP - what a rollercoaster we ride!  Congratulations xxxx
Notty, Bilz and Feileacan - congratulations on your positive results - go girls   

40shortee - congratulations on your BFP at 41, I am the big 40 in 2 weeks and your success really gives me hope.

Evie-Bean - don't worry about cramps, I had them too after my ET - sending lots of sticky vibes xx

HNP - welcome and good luck with your IUI.
rarah, fuzzy123 and Angel14 - welcome - sending you both lots of luck.   

Tabithawitch - welcome and good luck, I am 40 in 2 weeks and I am also hoping for the best of birthday wishes.

AFM - my OTD is Friday, I am back at work but felt strange today, very hot, a bit of a headache and general malaise so came home early.  I am strangely looking forward to testing this time maybe it is all the BFPs on this thread   .
Abi x


----------



## wendybess

Hi ladies,

Just had my ET today 1 grade 1 embie transfered on day 3, OTD 24th Aprill


----------



## AJMc

Wendybess - welcome to PUPO, I hope the 2ww goes smoothly (and quickly) for you.

Abi


----------



## fuzzy123

wendubess we have the same otd    sending you lots of sticky vibes!!! easter sun is the day of new life so here's hoping!!   xxxx
abi - good luck lovely not long to go now sending you     
slou - congrats!!! awesome news this thread is def gonna be a lucky one!!

we have call of clininc to say that my one embie didint reach blast so we're not goona have any to freeze, i did egg share so i got 7 out of my 14 and 3 fertilized. 2 went in and the were lovely bless em so lets hope i wont be needing another go   plus found out that the ones for my donor did really well too so bonus all around  .  
sending love and bubbles xxx


----------



## Emmie2012

Hi, 

Please could you add me to the list.  Its been such an emotional rollercoaster already, but trying to stay postive!

EC 6th April, ET Friday 8th - I didn't have blast's though (1 x 2 day, 4 cell embie), first cyle of IVF... (Bourne Hall - Cambridge)

Test on 24.04.11 : )  
Lots of luck to everyone. xx
This site helps alot, haven't written/asked anything, but take great comfort in reading some of your posts x find this site helps me lots... x


----------



## AJMc

Emmie2012 - welcome to the thread xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Wow so much happening on this thread today        

Welcome to

Tabithatwitch, rarah, wendybess, fuzzy123, Angel14, HNP, 40Shortee, sending lots of 

Tabithatwitch, hope its an extra special birthday this year

Feiliecan, BOLZ, Notty,  on the BFP wonderful news
slou, i havent updated your status until you have announced it officially tomorrow 

mmm and slou is the only tester tomorrow so hope that the bloods go ok, cant remember now who asked what happens well they just ask if you have had bleeding, take bloods and then off you pop

for those of you with a BFP, entering a new 2-3 w w you may find the Waiting for the first scan thread helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.0

For those of you still on the 2ww heres a 2ww dance for you

       

Catch up with you all tomorrow 

Em

Emmie2012, we were posting at the same time, will add you to the list now lots of  coming your way, my DS is the makings of a day 2 4 cell embie stay positive honey x x


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,


Wow - A lot of BFPs today! Congratulations to all!


My OTD is on Friday so really hoping that I can join you all in the BFPs   


It was my first day back at work this week and it was a good distraction, although, I had a bad headache all day.


I really don't know what to expect on Friday. Sometimes I feel really positive and at times I feel that it is going to be a BFN as a BFP does seem to be so still so far away.


Thank you for all your positive vibes ladies. 


Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello everyone, 
 to everyone with BFP's today!   to those with bfn. 

I know exactly how you feel littlepj, I have moments of being positive and negative.  Checking for symptoms all the time, I had some sharp pains in my left side yesterday, it wasn't too bad today but been back to work so takes mind if i a bit.  My test date is also Friday  


 to everyone that's testing tomorrow xxxx


----------



## MyTTCstory

LittlePJ & DaisyPrincess, i'm doing exactly  the same. One minute I think I'm pregnant and the next i feel decidedly unpregnant!

This is horrible!!!

     to everyone!

xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Boo! Wow, I've only missed a couple of days and so much has happened! It's taken me all night to have a proper good catch up with all your 2ww posts.  

Big massive and huge congratulations to all those of you getting your dream BFP  

DazeyJ - Congratulations, you must be over the moon xx
Serenmai - How you feeling Hun, bet you're well happy   xx
Goonie4life - Are you still going to test on your OTD just so you can see that BFP all over again?   xx
Lynsnjon - Yaye! Congratulations Hun xx
Feileacan - So so happy for you   xx
Lucemazza -  We love these happy BFP, well done Hun xx
Slou - Good luck for your bloods tomorrow missus, we still have a BFP anyways   xx
Notty - Whoop whoop, so so made up for you chick   xx
Bolz -   we do like these BFP this week! xx
40Shortee - Wow! I cannot wait to hear how many heart beats there are!   xx

My heart goes out to those of you who got a miserable and sad BFN, I am still smarting and paining over mine last week, even though some of us expected it from our bleeds, feelings, lack of feelings blah blah blah, it still really hurts and destroys us a tad further when we reach our OTD.

CarolinaT - So sorry Hun, hope you totally enjoy that holiday thatbyouve booked and that you and ur beloved have a smasher of a time enjoying each other   xx
Toria - How are you feeling now babes?    xx
Katie79 -    that you are not feeling down for too long Hun xx
Bright Skies -    hope you are feeling much better babe xx
Charliefig -   
Ev71 - so sorry for you my lovely xx

        

We will come through this girls and our sun will shine as bright as ever in the not so very far future. It has taken me a couple of days to dust myself down, fluff my feathers back up and now after my first day back at work I'm feeling a tad better. I can't believe that after doing my test on Thursday my horrible little witch of an AF disappeared, however, she decided to appear again today, what's that all about?! She can just bugger off!! I've spoken with the hospital and have an appointment on the 19th April. We may have to wait for 3 cycles and visits from AF and then providing we have our pennies in the bank, we can get back on it. I'll have to go in for EC again as I have no eggs from last time, at least I'll know what im going into for the 2ww though eh ladies?!

Anywhose, it's taken me all night to read and catch up so big    to those in between OTD and welcome to all newbies, I,ll chat more tomorrow when I'm home from work.

Big luvz n plenty of bum bullets

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## toria77

Hi Melody, how are you feeling

AFM I've got the follow up appointment on Monday so hopefully will get some answers. Still feel a bit down, but getting there slowly. I've suprised myself at how bad I've felt this time. I guess I really thought it would work so the come down is harder.

I'm thinking positively about next time. I've already decided that they will go to blastocyst and once we get the progesterone right all should be fine.

When are you thinking of trying again, if you are?? I prob won't do anything until June, just to give my body a rest.

Tor x


----------



## E3021

Hi ladies,

A BFN for me I'm afraid. found out yesterday afternoon but couldn't bring myself to write it until now. Gutted and upset at first, angry and drunk later. Hungover today!!!

Said to myself a lot of times 'Life is **** and then you die' but I don't really mean it. I'll bounce back. Just broke my heart when I had to tell DH, he's so lovely and would make such a great dad. What a ****ty start to my Easter holidays, and I've got to try and lose a stone now!

Good luck to everyone, I hope you all get your BFPs.


----------



## lynsnjon

So sorry Lizzie    I've been readnig for quite a while and it's so sad to hear ur news. Life is unfair and why can't everyone get a bfp!
Hope ur feeling better soon

xx


----------



## MyTTCstory

So sorry Liz, hope you and DP are looking after each other


----------



## goonie4life

MissMelody: i did another test today (that's about 12 altogether) and it came up 'pregnant 2-3'
otd is tomorrow, it's an appointment at the clinic to confirm it, don't really know what happens now! XXX


----------



## Joanne2009

Hey All,

Can i join please im due to test on 24.04 but gonna do sneaky one around 20th as my clinic make us wait 18days o gonna wait 14 days   i had 2x embryo transfer 1x 5cell and 1x 2cell and it was a FET, this is my first time having transfer so dont know what to expect, i had twinges on and off first couple days after transfer but nothing since now   everything is ok tho (.)(.) are a little tender today!!
Anyone Testing the same time as me, or anyone got a   with having symtoms like mine im on 6th day after transfer (if you count day 1 as ET day)
Hope everyone is ok!!
Babydust to you all  
Love &  
Joanne
xxxx


----------



## Melawen

Well......I don't test officially until tomorrow but I did a sneaky test this morning with the Clear Blue and, much to my suprise I came up with a BFP!!!    I wont believe it until I do the test tomorrow with the test kit that that the clinic gave me.

Congratulations to those that are getting BFPs and   to those that are sadly getting BFNs.

Melawen.


----------



## AJMc

Congratulations to the BFPs today - yippee.

Comisserations to the BFN - I know how you feel and hope that you are able to take some time for youselves today.

I am also swinging between optimist and pessimist, more so as my OTD looms.....

Will do personals later.

Abi xx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,


My OTD is on Friday so not long to go now.


Thanks for all your kind messages ladies. It is nice knowing others who are going through the same thoughts/feelings in their 2ww. Makes me feel very normal!


I haven't been tempted to test just yet. Hope I can keep it up!




Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## lambford

Gosh there has been a run of BFP's on this thread, congratulations to you all. Fingers crossed the luck will continue into next week when i test on Thursday!!

Big   to all those who have had BFN.

   to all

Kxx


----------



## AJMc

Just a quick one... is anyone else feeling really cold (especially hands and feet).  For the past couple of days I don't seem to be able to warm up and no one else around me is feeling cold - if fact they are hot!


----------



## lyons401

Hello everyone

Holly please update me as I got a BFP on the 11th.  Still cant believe it awaiting six week scan and praying all is well as its very early days yet.  Hope I can give hope to those ladies over 40

Good luck to you all

Jill
cc


----------



## lyons401

sorry they were meant to be xx not cc lol


----------



## lynsnjon

Congrats Lyons, that's brilliant and hopefully we'll both be having xmas babies!! 

xx


----------



## lyons401

thanks you for your post, when did you test?

Wishing you love and luck on your journey

To all the ladies on the 2ww, dont give up, it can and does happen

Love Jill xx


----------



## lyons401

lynsnjon i see you tested the 8th, 3 days between us


----------



## lucemazza

Hi Ladies COngrats to all the BFP's - wow we are doing well. 

Any BFN's hope you are all doing okay and getting lots of TLC...

AJMc - yes last week I was feeling cold and shivery - even in warm sunshine I was cold. Then occasional hot flushes too... ( must be in sympathy with my Mum)..

Anyone else that have like crampy feelings downstairs around day 6 I had that too.

Positive vibes to everyone.. I have scan booked for 28th 9.15 apparently I will be seven weeks on the 29th Praying we dont have any  problems along the way..


----------



## Jemma S

Hi All

Huge congratulations to all you BFP's !!! Lovely news 

Huge hugs to all you BFN's - so sorry

This certainly is a rollercoaster, one minute I am thinking 'this is going to work' and the next 'this has definetely not worked' - I'm only on day 5 (counting ET day as day 1). I've found that Zita West guided visulisation helps with the positive thoughts and has a calming affect.

Joanne - I'm the same as you, had a few twinges early on but nothing for the last few days - boobs are really tender

AJMc - my feet are really cold all the time too

I've been getting indegestion and today have felt quite bloated after eating (only little amounts of food too)

   to all

Jemma xx


----------



## Jemma S

Hi again

Can I just ask, how long everyone stayed in bed for after the transfer.

I was a bit surprised that the clinic just showed me back to the room I got ready in and said get ready and go when I felt like it. There was no bed in there so it's not as if I could lie down for half an hour. It was a 2 hour drive home, and as soon as I got in I went the bed and stayed there until the next morning. 

For the next few days I got up but just pottered around the house and did a bit of work (i work from home - desk job).....just wondering now if I should of stayed in bed for longer.

Jemma x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hiya!

Congratulations to all the new BFP's - Lyons, Malawen Yipeeeee!!! So pleased for you!  

So sorry for the lovely ladies with BFN's - I really feel for you. I hope that you are taking care of yourselves and having a treat or two.  

AJMC- I have had really cold feet and hands for the last few days too, been wearing three pairs of socks!!! 

Jemma- I've also been getting a bit of heartburn - but thinking it could be to do with all the pineapple juice i've been drinking!!  With you on the rollercoaster I feel exactly the same way, can't seem to get my head straight one way or the other. Your experience of et sounds pretty much like mine, although they left me on the bed for about 10mins afterwards, but I think that is quite normal. The nurse gave me some information to read and it seems quite the norm. Hope that helps hun?

Luce - Hiya hun!! Great news about the scan really hoping that everything works out for you and your family. 

Lyons- thankyou for the positivity I really need it!! How amazing for you to have a little xmas pud on board!!

Missy Melody I hope you are ok hun? Taking care of yourself I hope?

Good luck for all the lovely ladies that are due to test soon - keeping everything crossed that your dreams come true   

As for me - not much to report really have been out for the day with my best friend which has really kept me occupied for the day . Had a lovely day walking the dog on the beach. I am actually feeling quite normal today as in, no symptoms just the odd twing really, so not sure if thats good or not?

Take care my lovelies xx


----------



## Jen xx

Hey Jemma

You dont have to stay in bed at all..

after my ET i got dressed and me and my hubby went to cemetery (to say wee   to his cousin) then shoppin and to visit his aunt and uncle..

when i got home i just carried on as normal and went out for lunch 5 days runnin with my friend lol then back to work..

They just tell u to carry on as normal cos once the wee embies are in there is no way they can come out again!!

hope ur 2ww goes quickly and u get a  

congrats to all the BFP so far..april def seems to be a lucky month goin by this thread..

so sorry for anyone who has had the heartbreak of a BFN..

keep     that ur time comes soon..

wats for u will not go by u!!

also good luck for all those still waitin to test..
 

Jen xx


----------



## Jemma S

Thanks for your words Jen, they certainly made me feel better, just had a bit of a wobble this afternoon !! I am sure you know what it's like.

Evie-Bean, it look like we're testing around the same time - fingers croseed !! You mention the pineapple juice ? Is that just normal from Tesco's and the like ?? Are you supposed to drink that then ?? I didnt know that.

Jemma x


----------



## Jen xx

Hey

Jemma there is plenty that u should and shouldnt do but at end of the day nature will take its course..

obviously avoid smokin,drinkin,heavy liftin etc but wat will be will be!!

i continued on as normal otherwise i wouldve sent myself bonkers..

just think positive pet and try to continue on as normal and fingers crossed u get the result u want..

the waitin is a nitemare but if u stress urself out too much its not good for u or ur wee embies 

Jen xx


----------



## slou

First of all conratulation for the BFP , Xmas babies for us. Sorry for the ladies with BFN keep positive & fingers crossed for your next TX.

Ladies, ist official    

Levels were 178 not sunk in yet.


----------



## serenmai29

Can't believe how busy it's been with bfp's since I was on here last.  Massive congrats to you all.

Anyone who got bfn's make sure you take good care of yourselves.  Thinking of you all.

Jemma - when I was on the 2ww I barely stayed in bed.  Just slogged about the house went with friends anything to keep from knicker checking.  Iwas told a glass of pineapple juice was a good idea a day but not to drink too much of it as it can cause the womb to contract.  Also was told to eat lots of salty foods the doctors recommended Chinese as apparently it causes you to retain water and makes you more thirsty so encouraging to drink th vast amounts they want you to.

Ajmc I've had the same problem apparently todo with the stupid amounts of hormones in our system.

Good luck to all those ladies testing soon fingers crossed for.

Afm I'm now booked in for scan on the27th April and I will 7 weeks preggers to the day.  Suffering a lot with morning sickness but love having the symptoms as it the feels real.  Just saying lots of   for heartbeat/s in the scan xxxxxx


----------



## fuzzy123

hey all   wow its amazing all the bfp thats happened!!! im so pleased for you all big hugs!!! all the bfn   !!!

i'm so glad i found this group or i would have committed myself lol!! i'm listening to the zita west too  she tells you to tell your embbies how much you wan them etc, i actually found myself waking up to tell them in the night,....lost the plot!!! i had a panic had my et on sat the went for a bit of a walk, sun sat  out the garden 'supervising' my hubby as he painted the decking a job that i'm quite enjoying i have to say  and to my shame caught the sun a bit, then went and had a bath later to read.....do not sun bath or have hot baths arghhhh!!! 

i think you ladies are all so brave and sometimes we've just gotta let nature do its thing. thanks for all the great advice been out today for my walnuts and brazil nuts and pineapple juice i think i'd stand on my head if would help tho lol!!

hope everyone is doing good   
tx


----------



## sallyy

Hi Ladies

I have been a silent follower this cycle but have still found FF an amazing support so a big thanks to everyone who does post! 
i tested BFP today and had NOOOOO symptoms!!!!! Just thought some ladies would take hope from that as i was sure it hadn't worked because of a lack of symtoms. 
LOTs of love and light to all FF wherever u r at on ur journey xxxx


----------



## littlepj

sallyy - Congrats on your BFP! Thanks for letting me know that you had no symptoms too. It is reassuring to know thst no symptoms could also mean BFP.


My OTD is on Friday so not long to go now. Still not tempted to test yet but I am sure it might a different story over the next couple of days as OTD gets closer.


Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## AJMc

Evening all,

Fuzzy123 - congratulations on your 3 embies - sending them lots of dividng vibes - good luck with your ET.

LittlePJ and Daisy Princess - we are all testing on the same day, Friday.  I am getting quite nervous and my heart does a little flutter when I think about it.  I don't enjoy test day and usually put it off if DH isn't on the ball.  This time I shall be a little more positive, I have been so excited hearing other people's test news on FF so I am going to try and be excited about my own    - wishing you both all the luck in the world.

MyTTCstory - I feel the same way - one minute hopeful, the next not..... sending you lots of luck x

Miss Melody - I am so sorry it didn't go your way but glad that you have 'dusted yourself down' - good luck with your next cycle.

Liz3021 - Sorry to hear your news.  Lots of us on this thread have no doubt been in the same position and know how devastating a BFN is - I hope you are able to do something nice for yourself (and DH/DP).

Goonie4life - 12 tests, I love it! save your money, your gonna need it soon!   

Melawen and Lyons401 - huge congratulations to you both.   

Lucemazza - thanks for comment about the cold, I am cold as I write this - Brrrrr.  Best wishes for your scan. xx

Jemmas - I agree with what others have said, there is no need to lie down, take it easy during the 2ww - only gentle exercise, no hot baths or swimming just lots of positive thinking and day time TV (if you have taken time off work!). I hope you manage to warm up!

Evie-Bean - another one with cold feet - I wonder whether it is the bum bullets?  I have been pregnant 3 times and I know the symptoms that are usual for me (crazy sence of smell) but this cold feeling feels very unnatural.  Oh well not long before we all know.....

Serenmail - best wishes for your scan.  I hope it will be a wonderful experience for you xx

Sallyy - Congratulation on your BFP - thanks for the no symptoms reassurance - xx

AFM - I am 9dpt 3dt - and generally I feel ok.  Being on FF has really helped and I wonder why I didn't join in on my first 2 IVFs.  Feeling really reassured that I have IVF companions who are also on this crazy ride.  I am feeling very cold, I have headaches and I am tired, boobs no longer sore although I am 40 in 2 weeks so all of this could be the onset of old age!!

Good luck to all testers tomorrow.

Abi xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Just a quick post as its past my bedtime!

i am especially loving the positivity for the over 40 ladies wonderful news 

welcome jonian2009 there is a few ladies testing on the 24th 

Welcome also to sallyy 

 also to Melawen and an official  to slou!

so sorry to the ladies who have had a bfn today

 to Joss1 for testing tomorrow

Goonie will you be retesting tomorrow test 13!

Sending  to all

Em


----------



## HNP

AF arrived this morning so all hopes dashed yet again. Feeling very sorry for myself and poor DH as I know he had all his hopes pinned on this last attempt at our own biological child. 
Onwards now for DEIVF at Serum Athens in next few months. 
Will I ever get a BFP?? 
Sorry to all who are going through similar but congrats to all who have finally made it 
x


----------



## AJMc

HNP - sorry to hear AF arrived.  It's a difficult decision to move on from own eggs to DE and one that worries me (I am 40 very soon), however I have read lots of positive posts from ladies with DE on this forum which has made me feel more positive about that step if it comes.  I hope it works out for you in the end.  Wishing you luck. xx


----------



## HNP

AJMc - thank you for your kind words. It really does help me writing down on here what I am actually thinking and feeling .... where else can one do this so thank goodness for FF. I think I am more ready and consigned to DE than DH is. But I am thankful and pleased that we had 'one more go' with my own eggs despite awful outcome this morning with AF.  We both now feel that we tried and exhausted every avenue available to us with my own eggs. 
Like you say it is such a difficult decision initially to go down the DE route, but once made knowing that you have done everything else within your power, then onwards you have to go. 
Wish you the best of luck x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning everyone,

I'm not feeling very positive at all.  Cried all last night, not sure why exactley as AF has shown but I've got cramp in my lower back - has anyone else had back cramp and still got a BFP?

Daisy x


----------



## MyTTCstory

HNP so sorry to hear your result. I am in the 2ww after a DE cycle and it is a lot to come to terms with so take your time and make sure it's the right decision for you.

Good luck to everyone testing today


----------



## lynsnjon

Daisy princess, I had cramp and pain in my lower back and still got a bfp. There really is no way of knowing hun so just keep everything crossed and keep the pma going. The last 3 days of the 2ww are the worst but u will get thru it.

xxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks Lynsnjon, thats good to know, god I'm in state already god knows what I'm going to be like on Friday.  I'm at work but can't get it off my mind.  

Hope all is going well for you xx


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,


HNP - So sorry to hear your news. Take it easy and enjoy some time with your dear husband. Make sure you spoil yourselves!


As for me, I am now 2 days away from my OTD. I had a bit of pink spotting when I used my crinone this morning so I think AF might be on it's way so I am not holding on much hope on it being a BFP   


Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## MB8677

Hi Ladies,

I had 2 embryos transferred last tuesday (3dt on 05/04/11). It's been a very very slow 2ww and I done a hpt yesterday and today. Yesterday morning I done a cheap superdrug test and it came back negative. Because I couldn't stop worrying it hadn't worked I done a first response this morning and had the faintest line i've ever seen. Just done a clearblue digital and it says Pregnant 1-2 weeks. I really don't want to pin my hopes on this as i've tested really early when I know I shouldn't. Could the HCG trigger shot still be in my system?? (took trigger shot 31st March at 9pm).

Good luck for everyone on their 2ww..... It's horrible not knowing and its driving me mad!!!


----------



## Saski72

Hi MB8677!

That's really weird coz I had my 3dt a day before you on 4/4/11 and I woke up at 4am needing a pee this morning and did a test and it read as a faint BFP! I'm also wondering if it could be my ovridrel trigger shot I did on 30th March.

It is baffling all of this isn't it! 

I really hope we both are reading genuine BFP         

Lots of love Saski xxxx


----------



## MB8677

Hi Saski,

It's hard not read too much into it.... but i'm trying. Have you had any other symptoms? All i've had is cramps since ET ... I did wake up a few days ago with really bad cramping but after a few minutes it was better. I keep reading the websites to try and find out how long the trigger shots stays in your system but most say 10 days but there are others that say 14 days... (i'm on 11 days)

Fingers crossed we both get BFP's next week.

Mandy x


----------



## jumpy

Hi ladies,

I haven't actually posted much on this thread although I read it daily.  So I feel a bit selfish now, but still wanted to let you know how I'm getting on.  After getting a blood test today at 11 dpo my HCG level 7.70 IU/L, which according to the clinic looks very good and it could be a BFP.  But they said they need to do another HCG blood test in 3 days to know, as the HCG level is still so low they aren't sure if implantation was successful.  This is the best news we've had since 2008 and might just be our dream come true, but I don't know whether I can dare be happy about it or not.  

Does anyone know what HCG levels to expect at this stage, or where I could find more information on this?


----------



## pheobs1

hi ladies, i've been reading but not posting. Thinking of all with bfn's and sending love. Huge congratulations to all the bfp's it's so heartening to see. On the trigger shot. I had ovitrelle on april 1st. I tested monday and it was bfn so gone from my system. But it may be different for everyone. My otd is 18th. My friend had a baby yesterday so i'm struggling with positivity today. Did another test today and still bfn. I know it,s early just thought a positive would have cheered me up. No such luck! I'm day 10 post iui. Wishing you all lots of luck and sticky vibes x x x


----------



## Saski72

Hi Mandy  

I had regular twinges and very slight side cramps on days 3-6pt which I haven't really had since then, I've had odd little twinges since but nothing like it was.  I have noticed the last 2 days that I have had a watery discharge (sorry, that sounds so gross!!!) I keep thinking it's my period and running to the loo to check! I had real sore boobs a couple of days ago but nothing now.  Currently I've had a slight headache for a couple of days and feel heavy, tired and REALLY hungry (sounds like period symptoms!) but that's it...oh and I feel grumpy!

I'm really trying to distract myself from it all but is really is so hard, I'm even dreaming about it, I think that's what made me do a test when I woke because I dreamt I did one and got a  

Yes, fingers crossed...everything crossed for our BFP         

Bye for now
Saski xxxxx


----------



## Saski72

Hi pheobs1  

You stay positive hun   it is so hard and especially when people keep popping babies out all around us! I have had to temporarily come off ******** as it was doing my head in keep seeing my friends had either had a baby or announcing their pregnancies, I feel bad but I just had to remove myself from it all, I end up in tears sometimes.  I dread the family birthday gatherings as my sister in law has recently had a baby and as much as I love him to bits and love a cuddle with him, I just want to cry and cry, I don't, I smile and act normal but it really hurts.

Maybe give the POAS a rest for a couple of days - that's what I plan to do, alot can happen in a couple of days  

Lots of love
Saski xxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Saski    Think that is the best thing to do.  This tx has fallen on the exact same days as last one.  AF cam on Friday with OTD on the Tues (16DPO), so jus thope I can get to test date this time xxxx

     and sticky vibes to you all.

I think somebody needs to send the    around my house!
xxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Ladies, ladies, ladies!

You are all so sweet. This 2ww wait can be one of the happiest, saddest, bestest, but most of all, (and most definate) is one of the craziest times of our lives!

Earlier on in the 2ww we had a discussion about pineapple - I think it is best if you only have juice not made from concentrate, if you do eat the pineapple, it is best if you try and eat just a lttle the first couple of days but not too much. Later on in pregnancy it may bring on contractions and this is something that we dont want to happen just yet!! I shall try and find the link and repost it later. As Jen said though, as long as you are leading as healthy life as possible, then this is good.

Remember, for those who are blessed enough to conceive naturally wouldn't even know they were until a missed AF and so just carry on with their life as normal as usual for them.

Toria -    for a successful appointment on Monday. I have mine on Tuesday.  They'd told me all the way along through my tx that I'd responded really well so I am assuming it all started to go wrong after ET and am wondering whether or not they may up the amount of progesterone bum bullets that I used last time? Because this was our first go at ICSI, I'm not really sure what to expect. I'm wondering wheter or not my next chance will be the same time as you in June or maybe my next 2ww may even be July? Anyways,    to ya chick xx

Liz3021 -    So sorry that it hasn't worked out positive for you babes, I was exactly the same as you, gutted then angry and then drunk! I cracked upp and then cracked open a bottle of champagne , got drunk off the one glass!! Take some much needed time out  my sweet and then see how the land lies for you. xx

Goonie4life - Well? How did your appointment go yesterday? Have you felt the need to be investing in anymore tests? Maybe you could think along the lines of getting shares in them   xx

Jonian - Welcome to our crazy but fun land.    for the 20th. I would think that having sore (.)(.) is a good sign hun. Please, please do not be tempted to test early, wait until your OTD on the 20th. Not sure if you know, but we have pee stick police watch on here....    xx

Melawen - Happy Days!    xx

LittlePJ - It ain't over until it's over babes,    try your best to be as positive as possible until your OTD on Friday. I know exactly how you must be feeling at this point, but it could still go either way, please hang on in there    xx

Lambford -    for next Thursday, not long now   xx

AJMC - Hope you've warmed up a bit now! Big warm    being sent to ya! xx

Lucemazza -    for a healthy scan on 28th xx

Jemma S - I think everybody seems to suffer more after EC than they do after ET, life is there to be enjoyed as normal and after ET you should just have a little extra spring in your step and a juicy smile inside and out for the world and your embies   Carry on with your Zita West Hun xx

Evie-Bean - 3 pairs of socks!! Ooof!   xx

Jen - I totally agree with you, whats for us won't pass us. Hope you are keeping really well.    Do you feel all nice and warm inside when you think about what going on for you hun, hope so - I'd be way excited! xx


Slou - Yaye!! We like these BFP    xx

Serenmai - Good luck for your scan on 27th.   for healthy heart beats and I bet you have never been so happy at being sick before   xx

Fuzzy123 - So funny, baths and sunburn.    As I said before though, don't worry too much as many ladies are prehanant but don't realise it! Can I just ask you, where did you go for your tx? Do you feel any different with 3 embies on board as opposed to having just 1 or 2? Or do you think it is just the same as everybody else who has to go through the 2ww? I just wondered if it was any different?   xx

Sallyy - Congratulations, you must be over the moon   xx

HNP -     So sad for you babes xx

Daisy Princess - You are still in this    but exciting 2ww hun, lets try and lift your spirits for the next couple of days. Its completely normal to have at least one or two down days in the 2ww. It is really really important thought to try and stay as positive as possible     I think a good thing for you to do is dust your shoulders down and lift your chin up... That way, you wont be dusty or scrape your chin then! Big hugs    xx

MB8677 -    for your OTD next week. Try and not test again until then, we'll be setting the    to sit on  your shoulders to watch you...  xx

Joss1 - Big hello to you my dear!   xx

Phoebs1 -    for a BFP xx

I have spent all my dinner hour in work trying to catch up with everyone, how time flies!

Sorry for anybody I've missed for now, hope you are all well. 

I'm back on track (ish) now - on it like a car nBonnet!

Hugz n kisses to you all

Melody
xoxox


----------



## Fp

Hi ladies,
I've just found this thread and hoping i can join you, i'm in my 2ww with 1 blast on board my otd is 20th, this is my first ivf and hopefully my last (for now anyway)  

Xxx


----------



## fuzzy123

hey melody lol you made me laugh!!! you seem like such a positive person and a real inspiration to all us or here  !! only had two back in my third didnt make it  so no frosties either fingers crossed wont need them. i had my tx at crmw, llantrisant and they were great    even when i had a minor nervous breakdown ec day lol!! i've given up worrying to be honest or you'd drive yourself round the twist   i'm just happy that hubby is doing the house work for a change  
life is a rollercoaster..in the words of ronan keating ...he has no idea lol!!

big hugs to all today those with bfp big congrats!!!! bfn   !!

think i'm gonna need the   if anyone wants to send them round lol it'll be sooooo hard waiting!!

fingers and everything crossed for all still waiting to test
love and bubbles
xxx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thank you so much for your positive message Melody.  You're right it's not over yet, got to stay positive, this week has been a nightmare thinking that my symptons are all AF related.

Thanks again
Daisy


----------



## XxMichellexX

Hey all
Can i join? Had 1 blast put back and otd is 23rd. So far all i have had it lots of cramping.

Good luck all   
xxx


----------



## lyons401

its all over for me i think although BFP on monday started bleeding today and major pain good luck ladies


----------



## lambford

Afternoon all,

Help. I just wanted to run my symptoms past my wise old FF before i start driving myself and my DP crazy!!

We had 2 3day embryos transferred on Friday 8/4. On Monday (11/4) on and off i had cramping feelings, quite different to period pain. Yesterday afternoon and evening i had yet more cramping but in 2 distinct areas and felt thoroughly nauseous with a strong metallic taste in my mouth. This afternoon i've had exactly the same again. I'm not due to test until the 21st, so what do you reckon, am i going competely crazy or what!!!! 

Kxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Aaah lyons401 -      have you spokjen to the hospital? Call them just in case hun, they may be able to suggest something, like more progesterone or something? Please call, it could be worth it xx

Michelle - Welcome   I love your picture, I'll try and catch up on your story when I get home xx

Francesca -    for the 2ww xx

Fuzzy123 - We're here already and were on your left shoulder today chick...     xx

Luv n bum bullets

Melody
xoxox


----------



## Missy Melody

Lambford - This could be a really good sign!    that it is, however, please please please do not be temped to test until 21st though, enjoy the ride!   

Melody
xoxox


----------



## belkel

yes i had bad back and stomach cramps and got a bfp x


----------



## lyons401

Hi missmelody

spoken to clinic they just said to continue with the meds and wait and see.  but i know its my monthly recognise the pain

Jill
x


----------



## Saski72

Melody you just made me LOL @ 'luv n bum bullets', I nearly spat my water across the screen     

x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Lyons - I'm so sorry I am keeping everything crossed that this is just a blip & embies are still clinging on tight. Look after yourself hun   

Hello to all the newbies  welcome to the  fun and games that is the dreaded 2ww!!

Daisy Princess - sending positive vibes  your way that everything works out for you, it's not over yet hun!!!

Fuzzy123 - with you on the husband doing the housework!! My hubs look's very becoming with the hoover in his hand!!! 

Missy Melody - Hiya hun! Hope you had a chance to eat something in your lunchtime!!  I have so much admiration for your positive outlook & I really hope that you dreams come true really soon  

AJMC- Still got cold feet & hands today, really not sure what thats about!!! Keeping everything crossed for you for friday hun (have you been tempted to test yet?  

Lambford- Sounds good hun!! I'm testing the same day as you so fingers crossed!! 

For all the ladies who have had their dreams dashed I'm so sorry and I really hope that whatever your next steps are it works out for you all  

Congratulations for all the    I'm so excited for you!!

Good luck for all the testers tomorrow  

Still not much going on with me no symptoms, just a little bit of cramping  mainly at night and quite sore boobies, but as we all know that could be af or the progesterone!!


----------



## lambford

Hi Evie Bean, thanks for the support through this 2 weeks of lunacy, and fingers crossed for us both on the 21st  


Thanks for the quick response, I am now very wise and well read on the implantation of embryos, hormone release and early pregnancy symptoms, that i reckon it could be my specialised subject on Mastermind


----------



## Evie-Bean

Ha ha! I can imagine that, sat in the big black chair "my specialist subject is......"!!!   My husband reckons I have had enough appointments that I could put them down as work experience if I wanted to change careers!!!

Hoping the next week flies by for you ( & me!!!)  hun  

xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies, havent been around much since bfn last week. Just taking a wee break before jumping in again late summer. Congrats to those whove had bfps. Hugs to all those who havent been so lucky. Fingers crossed to those still waiting.

Love 

Katie xx


----------



## Pickles100

Hey everyone   

Can I join you?  Had my ET today so have just begun the long 2ww.  OTD is 27/04.

Looking forward to chatting over the next few weeks. 

Pickles xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello Everyone


Thanks Melody and Evie Bean for   vibes, I'm feeling alot better that this morning.  Booked tomorrow off work as I was so tired today.  AJMc - I've been freezing today also, I was shivering at work.  Home now got blanket on with heating and fire blazing!  DH would go mad if he was here! Have you had many symptoms today?
Lambford - this is my first cycle, but I've experienced cramps and sharp pains in my left side, also got cramp/pain in my lower back and sore boobs.  Think it sounds like you've got all the right symptoms.   
Lyons - so sorry   everythings is ok with you.


This is such an emotional time for us all, I think I'm going crazy this week.  
   to everyone 


Daisy


----------



## AJMc

Hello Ladies,

Daisy Princess - it sounds as if you are having lots of symptoms and it is so difficult to distinguish good and bad signs - I am trying to ignore most of what I think are symptoms and then rolling it over and over in my head - the last 2 days are definitely the ga-ga-zone       .  I'll be thinking of you on Friday xx

MyTTCstory - I have just read your blog, you write really nicely.  I am so glad you got a BFP - you deserve it!

LittlePJ - hang in there as I said to Daisy Princess, those of us testing on Friday are really starting to feel the pressure as the big day looms - keep you chin up - I will be thinking of you on Friday xx

MB8677 and Saski72 - congratulations - you must be delighted.  Thanks for sharing your good news it certainly perks me up.   

Joss1 - congratulations - good luck for Monday. xx

Lyons41 - My friend had a BFP and then a big bleed, she described it as exactly like a period.  She went to the early pregnancy clinic to have a blood test and it was still positive - she now has a 3 year old daughter.   

Lamford - you are having lots of symptoms and no doubt they will drive you crazy during the 2ww - I hope it is good news for you - try and relax a little so that you don't go too stir crazy - although I am not practicing what I preach!!

Evie-Bean - Hi, yes I am still cold, although less so today.  I am OTD on Friday and I must say the last few days have been difficult - it's close enough now that I can almost taste the joy and the dissappointment - aggghhhh    Hope everything is ok with you.

AFM - went to work today and spent quite a bit of time reading FF.  I am taking my neice shopping tomorrow, she lost her Mum at 6 (nearly 6 years ago) and the aunties try to provide a bit of the female touch that she has missed out on.  I am looking forward to it and hope it takes my mind off things.  I can't say I haven't been tempted to test early this time (I never have before) but I am going to stick to my guns and wait.

Sending lots of love to you all.

Abi x


----------



## fuzzy123

welcome pickles to the madness   !! melody you make me laugh so much...thank you, here's to the bum bullets lol!!! keep your chin up daisy sending lots of   !!! hope evryone else is keeping their marbles in check  !! quick question there seems t be much debate on baths!!! im tad confused wasnt told by my clinic not to have one hence the not very sensible moment of a hot one but no baths at all/ thoughts? 
xxx


----------



## loukench

Hi Fuzzy123,

My clinic said to me not to shower or bath for two days but they also had me lie down for an hour and a half with my knees up and my friend got up straight away at the place she went to. I think each place gives slightly different advice. Perhaps it also depends on what country you have treatment in??  

Louise


----------



## Angels4Me

hi all

can i join u please. i had 3day ET on Monday. no symptoms or implantation feelings yet. hope to share the 2ww duration with you

angels x


----------



## AJMc

Hi Fuzzey123 - I asked a similar questions when I joined FF as my clinic didn't say anything but Zita West clinic said no baths or swimming during 2ww - I really miss baths and have been tempted but have resisted - I think it is to stop ladies having really hot baths and raising their body temps too high.

Welocme Angels4me - I hope your 2ww goes smoothly x

Loukench - I have heard about clinics getting ladies to lie down after ET.  I have used 2 different clinics and both of mine were 'get up and go' - there is so much variation of treatment and protocol.  One of my clinics asked me and DH not to wear pefume or deodrant at ET and even though our latest clinic didn't say anything we chose not too - stinky!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say welcome to Pickles100, XxMichellexX, Francesca25, Angels4me and Saski

Lyons401 sending lots of       

balloopolo  for OTD tomorrow   

Melody i just wanted to echo the other ladies what an inspiration and support you have been to the ladies on this thread throughout, i so hope you are blessed with your dream very soon!

 all around

Em


----------



## fuzzy123

thanks guys arghhh paniking now, no one said anything to me and i thought it was just hot baths had one every day but warm  oh well just another thing to   !!
welcome angels sending you sticky vibes had my et on sat...its all so exciting my scary at the same time  !
love and bubbles xx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Fuzzy123 - I was told by my consultant that the embies don't like getting too hot so to avoid very hot baths and sitting in there for a long time raising your body temp but a warm bath would be fine. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry hun. Just think, those who are blessed enough to be able to concieve naturally wouldn't know for sure during this time and most probably would be having long soaks in a hot bath!


----------



## fuzzy123

thanks evie- bean e mailed by consultant and she got back to me and said the same phew !! thanks for getting back to me and helping put my mind at rest was  !!! sending hugs and good vibes to you xxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Evening My Lovely FF sisters!

Just popped on briefly before I go to bed as I remembered that I promised to put in the link about pineapple juice and things you can eat....

This link is also brilliant for all you newbies and you can find a wealth of information regarding your 2ww...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Thank you all for all your thank you's, if that makes sense?! I really do feel at home here and am just sorry I haven't as much time now that I am back at work. I'll just keep popping in and out as I can in work, I don't need the   now but could do with someone keeping Dixie whilst I sneak on here when in work!  

Also, just wanted to say something about the baths, swimming and hot and cold temperatures...

Swimming - I decided to take up swimming regularly before my tx, my lovely acupuncture lady recommended that I'd be better leaving it for now as the water temp of the pool could cause a chill on your womb and you may be more likely to get a water infection. Because if this I decided not to take the risk, just in case.

Bath - I soooooo luuuurve my hot bubbly baths, however, for the same reasons as with the swimming, but hot water rather than cold, temperature changes to the womb isn't recommended (again, I was told this by my acupuncture lady again). I haven't had a bath in months now! Pooooooo! Stinks!

Curries - I simply love a good hot stinking curry, yummy yum yum! Boo hiss to the acupuncture lady this time, cos I really have gone without my curries. I just hoped for a BFP and so didn't want to risk anything at all. My acupuncture lady specialises in the Zeta West way and so I just listened to everything that was said.

Ladies, you just have to live your life as best as you can and remember that as sad as our situations are, we are rather blessed in the sense that we do know that we have had ET and so are lucky that we have the opportunities to make everything go as smoothly as possible. However, no matter what symptoms we have (or don't have!) our OTD can go either way, so just as long as we enjoy our crazy 2ww and enjoy are moment for however long or short it is, then we know we really have done our best. 

Welcome to even more new 2ww'ers, I'd love to chat with you soon xx

Holly (Em) - thanks for the message, you've been the bestest driving force and chief updaterer in the land  xx

Luv n bum bullets 

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## 40Shortee

Morning all

I just thought I would let you know that it was my OTD yesterday and my beta hcg blood test came back with a reading of 218.  I had three embies put back so no idea what's going on inside! Scan on 4 May so will find out then and   that all is well.

Welcome to all the newbies. This site is fab support.

Good luck girls and best wishes to you all.

Lots of love
40shortee x x


----------



## AJMc

Congratualations 40shortee - I hope it all goes smoothly for you. x

AFM - I caved in and tested a day early only to have a BFN - we are really dissappointed as this is our last IVF.  I know, and have said it myself, that early tests results can't be relied upon but 1 day early is likely to be the correct result.


----------



## Daisy Princess

AFMc so sorry, are you going to test again tomorrow?  Maybe it's too early to detect on HPT xxx
Thinking of you x


----------



## MyTTCstory

Hello ladies,

AJMc, so so sorry about your BFN, don't give up hope just yet. Are you doing a blood test tomorrow? Thanks for your message and for visiting my blog. 

I was going to wait until after my blood OTD tomorrow to post on here but I've been keeping up with everyone's news. Can't believe it's a a BFP and I'm in complete shock. Did another test this morning and it was the same (Clearblue digital 1-2 weeks) I've listed my symptoms below in case they are comfort to anyone.

Congratulations to 40shortee on your BFP!  

MB8677 & Saski, hope they are proper BFPs!! Those symptoms sound promising if you look at mine below.  

Joss, congratulations!!  

Phoebs, hope you are ok & looking after yourself. So sorry.  

Missy Melody, you are amazing.  

Fuzzy, I only had 2 and no to freeze and have just got my BFP!  

Lyons, sending you   

Lambford, your symptoms sound similar to mine! I don't think you're going crazy, the distinct pain could be implantation!!  

Daisy Princess, I also feel cold especially my hands and feet. Hope the fire & heating did the trick!  

Fuzzy123, try not to worry about the baths thing. Mine said to avoid hot baths for 5 days so all very different advice!  

Evie Bean, not long now for you!! Can I join you on Mastermind? Perhaps they could do an IF special!  

Welcome to Francesca25, XxMichellexx & Pickles! Hope your 2WWs fly by!

Here are my symptoms...

1dp3dt – Some little twinges & cramps in my stomach but didn’t feel like it was anything to worry about. Couldn’t sleep at all.
2dp3dt – (Flew home from Madrid), got more cramps while in the airport, felt so lethargic & delicate and wanted to sit down instead of being in queue. Quite dehydrated. Slept like a baby in my own bed and had a lovely lie in.
3dp3dt & 4dp3dt – Back at home & resting, felt good & relaxed. Some twinges and cramps but not as many. Quite dehydrated, drinking lots and therefore frequent toilet breaks, even waking up needing a wee which isn’t like me. Bad taste in mouth. Slept well.
5dp3dt – Feeling a bit jittery, fewer twinges but some slight cramping & bloatedness like AF is due (hope she’s not!!). Still so thirsty! Slept well again.
6dp3dt – Felt a wave like feeling in the morning for a short amount of time, cramping here and there. Thrist seems to have gone but I’m waking up early needing the toilet which isn’t usual for me.
7dp3dt – Woke up thinking “I’m not pregnant”, hope it’s not true! Bits of cramping throughout the day and felt sleepy.
8dp3dt – Woke up at 4am and couldn’t get back to sleep for ages, had night sweats. Cramping throughout the day and bits of twinging.
9dp3dt – Woke up at 4am covered in sweat and couldn’t get back to sleep. Back in work today.  Cramping has reduced but still there. Feel heavy & full and keep going to the toilet to see if AF has arrived. Really runny discharge (sorry tmi!!)
10dp3dt –Woke up at 4am, not sweaty this time. Cramping all day again. 
11dp3dt – Woke up at 4am AGAIN and did HPT – BFP! Can’t believe it! Slight cramping for most of the day and slightly runny poo (sorry tmi again!!)

So no spotting and no sore boobies for me!


----------



## MyTTCstory

Forgot to say   to balloopolo today!!!!


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Miss Melody - how are you getting on being in work?  My first day back in today and I hate it, want my sofa and chick flicks!

Francesca25 - welcome and lots of luck and sticky vibes for 20th xxx

Fuzzy - My clinic buddy!  How are you doing?  Are you thinking of crumbling yet?  I have a whole stack of hpt's just waiting for the pee stick police to come and arrest me! Did you speak to Amanda about the baths?  They didn't tell me anything about that either, a ff did so I have been showering, really missing my baths though! xxx

Daisy Princess - How are you today?  Hope you are resting and less tired xxx

xxMichellexx - Welcome and lots of luck and sticky vibes xxx

Lyons - Sending you big hugs and keeping everything crossed for you.  My mum had full on periods when she was pregnant with me for 3 months and I turned out fine, so there is always hope.  Lots of love xxxxx

Lambford - how are you?  It's so hard when af symptoms are the same as early pg!  I told myself I wouldn't do it this time, but I so am! xxx

Evie-Bean - how are you today? xx

Katie79 - sending you lots of hugs, a BFN is so awful and hard to deal with.  Thinking of you xxx

Pickles100 - Welcome, lots of sticky vies coming your way! xxx

AJMc - Sending you a truck load of positive vibes!  I know it's easier said than done, and I am guilty of it myself, you still have hope.  I know a few ff's on here who got BFN the day before OTD and it changed one day later.  Also, didn't Holly say that she had a similar thing and only the blood test showed up the BFP, he was a late implanter.  Lots of hugs xxxx

Angels4me - Welcome and lots of luck and stickyness xxx

40shortee and MyTTCstory - huge congratulations on your BFP's.  Fabulous news that gives us hope xxxx

Holly - thanks for keeping everything updated and the support 

AFM - in work and I hate it!  Had one moment this morning where I almost cried and just went home!  I didn't, decided to come on here instead!  I have a really dry mouth, trying not to symptom spot but it's impossible.  Tomorrow will be the day that af showed up on last tx, so just praying we can get past that xxxxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy

Hi is it ok if I join u guys as I'm going insane and I think it's all over for me  I no I shouldn't feel like this but I have no symptoms at all.

I had 3 day transfer of 2 top grade embies, and I had icsi. My otd is the 21st 

I am really hoping for a miracle but my gut is not giving me hope

Sorry for the down post 

I wish everyone luck xx


----------



## XxMichellexX

Thank you all for the lovely well wishes.

Firstly let me say sorry to you all as i doubt im going to able to keep up with you all, but i will keep reading.
Big congrats to all those with BFP's
and big big hugs with BFN's   

Im only 3dp5dt and already have lost hope, silly i know! Been having lots of cramps since transfer and boobs are hurting but only at the side's, which is normal for me, so i believe thats just the crinone gel. After EC i was in a lot of pain, very bloated and could hardly move. ET still went ahead but was told i was high risk OHSS and it could get worse if i became PG, but i now feel fine. Bloating gone down and in no pain. It feels great to feel human again, dont get me wrong but cant help feeling that its not worked. 

Sorry for a me and down post, just needed to fent.

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## mel34

Hi Ladies,

I'm back after being away for a while...
It's really nice being in this supportive environment and sharing happiness and sadness with you.

It's my second IVF try now, and I had 2 embys put back on 7/4 and waiting for the test on 20/4.
Although I have been back at work this week, will try to update as much as I can.

Love of  and     to you all!


----------



## balloopolo

have just a bfp! whoop whoop we did it! first scan in two weeks cant wait sooooooo excited


----------



## MB8677

Hi Everyone,

I've been reading through the thread and keep reading about Beta reading. I'm guessing this is the HCG level but my clinic hasn't mentioned anything to me. I'm with LWC London and I've been given a test to do Tuesday and if that is positive (it is at the moment and hoping it doesn't change) then I have to make an appointment to book an early scan.... They've not mentioned anything about Beta/blood test to confirm BFP (if it is). Is anyone else with LWC? Really want to know what my HCG levels are.

Good luck everyone and hoping you're not driving yourselves crazy like I am!


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi Mel

Congratulations on being PUPO. Its so exciting eh. Talk about drive us mad. I have 9 days till testing...i wanna know now.

Michelle: we must try and chillax. easy for me to say i know. I will go mental next week    Im trying to do nice things this week. my sister in law coming over this avo for natter and dinner. meeting mum tomorrow,  not so stress free but like to see my mum    im pottering about at home. maybe put a movie on this week and have my hair trimmed, just normal stuff. im not at work as its the hols so lucky in that respect. You have  no idea at the moment of the results so think positive. we all go through the two extremes i know. i have felt negative when i had pink discharge as i had difficult transfer with several attempts and one tube i felt scratching my uterus so i have had swollen cervix and needle like pain which i think is getting better. Im on the lookout for implantation sensations tho !!   

Keep sane today
angels x


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi MB

are you paying for your tx? if so, im sure they will give you the hcg. ur in harley st, right?
x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Balloopolo   great news! Congratulations xx


Michelle - it seems cramps are quiet common amongst us ladies on 2ww, don't lose hope   


Lil Stephy - some people don't have any symptoms at all and still get a BFP   


Pheobs - I'm feeling at more positive today that yesterday, it helps not being at work.  Been feeling tired today so been relaxing watching tv, keep think I should do some cleaning but can't seem to get round to it xxx I know what you mean about symptom spotting, it's been driving me mad for nearly 2 weeks now, trying to ignore my Symptoms for today hope I get a BFP tomorrow   When is your OTD?  


TTC - Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## MB8677

Hi Angels4Me,

Yes it's on Harley Street. I've done the egg share with LWC London .... I wonder if that is why !?!?!?

Chose that clinic as I work on the next road so was convenient. They're nice in there but I don't think they give you much information once the treatment begins. During one of my scans the doctor said I had a cyst come up and then carried on like she hadn't said anything..... nearly had a panic! Asked her and got a jumbled answer that I didn't understand..... ended up not being problem but if I hadn't asked she wouldn't of told me.

Wish I hadn't tested early now.... keep testing to make sure it's still positive (paranoid somethings going to happen) ... would've been better off not knowing!


----------



## DazeyJ

MB - I'm with LWC Harley St too and I don't think they routinely do HCG - don't think all clinics do it? I'm in Ireland anyway so will be getting all future scans/treatment here...also tested early and then every day up until OTD, then DP convinced me it wasn't going to change  ...have an early scan next week though thank god...maybe when you ring on your OTD you could convince them to do an early scan to put your mind at ease?


----------



## MB8677

Hi DazeyJ,

Congratulations  

I'm so glad to hear someone else has been testing everyday and it's not just me ..... My DH thinks I'm mad as I keep checking every morning to make sure it's still the same. How early did you test and when was your OTD? Is the early scan 3 weeks after your OTD?

Good luck with your scan 

Mandy x


----------



## DazeyJ

MB - My OTD was the 9th and I tested on the 6th! My scan is on tuesday so will only be 10days past OTD, mine was a blast transfer so will be 5 weeks 5 days...they won't be able to see much but will at least be able to tell if everything is in the right place   Congrats to you too...it takes a while to sink in, believe me!


----------



## pheobs1

Baloopolo, DazeyJ , MB8677- Congratulations !  Lovely to hear so many BFP's!

Daisy Princess - I know what you mean, I actually find it easier not being in work, I am in the loo every two minutes knicker checing!  My OTD is Monday (18th) which is 15dpo (IUI), I am going stir crazy!  It is the exact same timings as last tx cycle, so I am petrified that af will show up tomorrow again.  I did a hpt on Monday to check hcg was gone from trigger shot and it was (BFN), then when my friend had a baby I did one yesterday (BFN).  Praying that it can change and that it will be our lucky tx.
Keeping everything crossed for you.  You are so good getting this far with only one sleep to go.  Will keep everything crossed for a BFP for you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## fuzzy123

wow this post is busy today   so glad im not in work!!!! im an aerobics instructor so me sitting still never happens!!! cant go back to work either cause i bounce an aweful lot lol so gonna wait a little while maybe a little next week but i'll see . 
big congrats to all the bfp's today its so amazing for you all and gives us a little more hope!!!

pheobs!!! - my lovely been thinkin bout you   got everything crossed that you'll get you dream   !! i wanna crumble so bad i looked like a shop lifter in boots today as i paced up and down the hpt isle talking myself in and out of buying them...my theory is if i dont have them i cant do it   plus its only 6 days since et so super early!!! how you holding up?? amanda got back to me last night bless her and she said baths were fine...by this point i'd googled it so much i think my computer was gonna go on strike!!! 

sending lots of hugs to everyone still waiting, its a hard journey we're all on but for something so great!!!!

afm - shattered today, a sore boob...i know just one whats going on with that   the other one just doesnt fancy it!!! lots of light headedness and dizzy and still cramps on my left side but had them since et. still talking to my embbies out loud i may add   just in case they havent realised that i really want them to stick around!!! gonna do my zita west in a bit.....10 days to go  !!!

love to you lovely bunch xxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

OMG Fuzzy, good job we weren't in the same boots, just been out in my lunch break and done the exact same thing!  See if I use the ones in the house, DH will know I've caved, so would have to buy new ones which is a complete waste!  How nice is Amanda, she did my IUI this time.  Debs did it last time and I love her too.  I saw so much of her whilst stimming on both cycles, I end up having about 3 scans a week!  Probably best you don't go bouncing around just yet!  I bought the Zita West CD, listened to it quite a bit fefore the IUI, but not since, may give it a go tonight as I need the positive feelings!
Wishing you loads of luck too....hasn't the clinic thread gone quiet?
xxxx


----------



## fuzzy123

phoebs it prob wouldn't have looked so bad if we were both doing it....they prob just think aw bless em been let out for the day  !! amanda is a gem!!! i'm really huggie person and after my et i just couldnt help myself bless her as i squeezed the life out of her  !! debbie is really great she wasnt in on my ec but i said i'd miss her so she came down when she was free to check on me which i thought was so great of her!!! i was thinking the same about the thread yest glasd you're on here  ! i've been on a off with the cd did it before and since but not every day but i try to use the principle of positve thoughts...well most the time  ! ahhh not long for you now!! it make me laugh i spend my life saying that i need more hours in the day but this week i want a time machine to take me forward  !! 

think we should try diff boots next time or the    will def be after us  
 xx


----------



## pheobs1

Sounds like a plan!  That is so nice of Debs, Amanda is so tiny, I would be scared I'd brak her if I gave her a good squeeze.  I love how laid back she is, she just puts you so at ease.  I end up hanging around for ages chatting with them after my appointmetnt, I'm usually on my own as DH is working (yet I manage to get the time off!).  I have a ff that has had a BFP with CRMW on IUI like me, so she is keeping my positive thoughts going(ish) at the moment.

LOL I know what you mean about the time machine, I want to sleep until Monday and wake to a BFP!
Love and stickyness xxx


----------



## fuzzy123

my friend just had IUI there too and got a BFP on her first try so theres still an uber amount of luck left for you  !
 xxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hello ladies! How are you all?

Baloopolo, DazeyJ, MB8677 & TTC story massive congratulations on your BFP's. Yaaayyyyyy!!    

AJMc don't give up hope just yet hun, you still tested early   . Keeping everything crossed for you that result changes tomorrow    

Phoebs1- Sorry your back at work, have you found it takes your mind of it at all?  If anything I hope it makes the time pass by more quickly.

AFM - not feeling very positive today   I was awake at 4 am this morning with cramps and then couldn't get back to sleep for worrying. I have had no other type of symptoms except for a bit heartburn (that could be the choccie orange biccies i've been scoffing!) I just feel that we would be so lucky for it to work 1st time and I'm not that lucky! So feeling a bit weepy & sorry for myself today. Sorry!!!

lots of love and hugs to everybody xxx


----------



## AJMc

Thanks to everyone for their support.  Feeling ok (ish) and will test tomorrow, my OTD to see if anything has changed.

Special thoughts to Lil Steph and Daisly Princess who are also OTD tomrrow. xx

Abi xx


----------



## lil stephy

Ajmc good luck for ur test tomorrow Hun I really hope n pray it changes for u xx

My otd is not til the 21st so I have another week yet and I'm crapping it to b honest xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
My BFN has now been confirmed by my blood test result.
Wishing  you all lots an lots of luck!!!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Slug

Hi All - could I join the thread. Officially PUPO today with 2 little pickles on board. OTD is 26th April.

Its so encouraging to see so many   on the list, hope I can join you ladies.

Kuki - I'm so sorry to hear your news.

xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Welcome Slug, hope your little embies are settleing in!


Abi - I hope you get a diiferent result, I'll be thinking of you.  I've got to go for blood test between 8am and 10am and find out between 4pm and 5pm - think tomorrow is going to be a long day!!


Evie Bean - it seems like most of us on the 2WW threat have had cramps, so thin it's normal to experiance cramps and twinges.


Pheobs - wish you good luck, hope you get a BFP on the 18th.  


  Kuki, so sorry. 


Daisy xx


----------



## AJMc

Daisy - Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow.   

Lil Steph - sorry to get your OTD date wrong    - hope all goes well for you x

Kuki - sorry to hear your BFN has been confirmed - wishing you well in the next steps, what ever they may be. x


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi all!!!

can I join the madness please?? Two little embies on board and OTD is easter Monday 25th April- IVF with ICSI and       for a BFP this time!!!!    

Shaz xx


----------



## Slug

Hi Shaz

Same timescale as you, had EC on 11th and have 2 embies on board as from 1.09pm today. I was told to do OTD on 26th? Strange how different clinics give different dates - are you having a blood test?

x


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi slug- yes go for bloods at 8am and ring up at 1.30 for the result. It is strange isn't it? Could it be as the 25th is a bank holiday so not all clinics are open??

shaz xx


----------



## slou

Good luck to everyone for there up and coming test  

Lets have loads more of BFP


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Kuki2010 so sorry to read of your BFN    

Welcome to Slug, Shaz, Lil Stephy, Mel34 and Pickles100

 tomorrow to Di (dyellowcar) Abi (AJMc), Daisy Princess, littlepj, smudge52 and myttcstory for OTD!

        

Em


----------



## fuzzy123

hey girls how we all feeling today?
daisy - good luck for tom  
welcome slug and all the newbies sending you sticky vibes   !!
well done to all the bfp!! huge congrats xxx
how we doing pheobs...did you crumble?  
AJMc -    for tom xxxxx

hugs xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Lots of luck for todays testers xxxxxx

Big hugs to all the nasty BFN's xxxx

Hey Fuzzy - no I haven't caved yet, but may well test in the morning if I can get through today with no af xxx

Babydust to all xxx


----------



## Slug

Morning

Shaz -- my clinic don't do blood tests as standard, just going for pee stick. I guess they are less accurate than blood so would explain the day later.

Good luck to all testers today

Xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Morning Ladies,
Been for blood test, find out at 4pm - OMG!!    


AJMc - have you tested again?   


Daisy xxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning ladies!

Daisy Princess    , I hope the day doesn't got too slowly for you. Roll on 4pm!!

Kuki - I'm so sorry to read of your BFN. Hope you are taking care of yourself and whatever your plans are next - I hope it works out for you.   

AJMc- Good luck for today hun, thinking of you   

Sorry if I missed any other testers today,   hope all your dreams come true!!!

Still feeling a bit sorry for myself today. I can't explain why but I just have this overwhelming feeling that it hasn't worked. I know in my head there's no real way I can know for sure either way but can't seem to snap out of it   

Love to you all!! xoxox


----------



## Jemma S

Morning Lovely Ladies

Congratulations to all you BFP's

So sorry to all BFN's

 to all up and coming testers

I think it's over for me. I don't test till next Wednesday but yesterday I started spotting with brown blood, I rang my clinic and they said do not worry about it there is nothing I can do and it could be implanatation   

This morning, though I wiped and noticed the colour is turning redder, it's not heavy or anything but just feel really low and keep thinking it hasnt worked, this is what it's always like when I get AF.

I am going to hold out until Wednesday but the wait is going to be a ***** !!

Big hugs
Jemma xx


----------



## AJMc

Morning All,

Thanks to everyone with their good wishes.  I tested again and it is another BFN   .

I'll be thinking of you all today, especially Daisy Princess - roll on 5pm   .

If my body is going to do what it has done in the past my AF should come today - will keep you ladies posted.

Thanks for all the support over the last 2 weeks - sending positive vibes to you all.

Abi xx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Jemma - Sorry to hear your feeling down,   I'm sure a bit of spotting is normal during the 2ww.  I know it's easier said than done but try to be positive, it could be your embie snuggling in nice and deep,  

If you are still worrying about things, are you able to ring the clinic for reassurance? I'm sure they won't mind and they might me able to put your mind at ease.

Keeping everything crossed that everything works out for you hun    

AJMc - I'm really sorry to hear it's another BFN. Do yo have to have a blood test to confirm? I'm really am    that AF stays away. Look after yourself hun    

xx


----------



## Angels4Me

hi all

Daisyprincess: good luck honey, fingers crossed x

wishing more bfp's      

wot a torture, hoping you unknowns can get through the day in a good way   

ROLLERCOASTER I know. Im excited which just makes it harder if it doesnt work   

Have bigger boobs and some sensations in them in the night and couple of sharpe pains in the night and yesterday, embies 6 days old. no lasting twinges tho. Oh please please let me have a turn     

Sending you all        Sticky sticky vibes....send me some please   

Hang in there xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Good luck to everyone testing today!!!


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks for the good luck wishes.

Abi - Hope you are ok, so sorry you got a bfn     

Hope everyone else is ok today xxx


----------



## redbutterfly

Hi, can I join? Great to see so many positives!

I had ET on 7th, due to test on 19th. I'm going nuts trying to hold out that long though!  

Good luck to all those testing on the weekend  

RB xx


----------



## lil stephy

Red butterfly I had et on the 7th also  but I test on the 21st. Wot did u have put bac? I had 2 top grade embies I'm really hoping for a miracle but I just don't feel that confidant x
U had any symptoms or anything?


----------



## Joanne2009

Hi All,

lil stephy - i also had transfer on 7th ive had symptoms on and off but also not feeling very positive!! wissing u all the luck in the world for ur BFP

Sending lots of baby dust your way

Love &  

Joanne
xxx


----------



## mel34

Afternoon ladies,

Holly thanks for adding me  

Kuki, so sorry to hear the news sending lots of hugs your way       we are all here for you don't forget!

To all the new BFPs go out and celebrate your happiness, just enjoy your time now and don't let your mind take you anywhere else but to happy thoughts.

Evie-Bean, I think we should open a support group for the ladies who feel sorry for themselves today  
I have been feeling unwell since yesterday, with sore tummy, headache and managed to shed tears with absolutely no reason about every hour. For some reason, I am feeling (and looking) the same as the day before the EC. Why does my tummy not come down and if anything - gets bigger? And it's not food if you were going to suggest it ;-)
I have been trying not to drive myself crazy with thoughts and just rest and today I'm trying to keep busy on the phone and at work to pass the time.

sending    and       to you all,

Mel xxx


----------



## redbutterfly

Hi lil stephy and Joanne

I had 3 grade 1 embies. I've only had a little cramping and spotting. I've been fretting about lack of symptoms too, but lots of people have none for months! 

It hard to stay positive and I suppose it's the way to prepare for the worst, but keep holding on.. It ain't til it's over!    

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Elpha

Can I also join this thread (support group) - had egg transfer on the 8th OTD is on the 22nd -don't know why but just haven't felt confident at all -this is my first IVF.

Good luck to all those testing today &   &  .

Elpha


----------



## lil stephy

Well ladies I think we all need a load of PMA  hopefully we will all b celebrating our bfp soon x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Afternoon!!!

We are all feeling a bit down in the dumps today aren't we!?   We all seem to be around the same time in the 2ww maybe that has something to do with how we are feeling? 

I think we have so many emotions and hopes invested in this process and we so don't want to be disappointed that we kind of try and not let ourselves get carried away for self preservation really. If you know what i mean!!?? 

Right it's time to turn those frowns upside down!!!!        

I've got to try and pull myself out of this funk because as my lovely hubby reminded me, mid sobbing!, that there is no possible way that we can tell what is happening in there either way ! So until we do know we have to remain positive and as stress free as we can. (Sounds good in theory- but way harder in practice  ) 

So sending        &  

to you all 

xxxxxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Sorry don't want to bring the thread down but tested today as OTD and BFN for me. Have been prepared as had heavy bleeding since last Saturday. Haven't posted because there's enough for everyone to worry about.

Best wishes to all on 2WW     for all those waiting to test. 

Love Di XXX


----------



## Joanne2009

Hey All,

redbutterfly- i had 2x embryos back hun, 1x 5cell and 1x 2cell i dont have a clue what they mean also i had FET! hope you well??

mel34- we sure do need a support group lol..

Evie-bean ur husband is very right but is so easy said then done, i keep tlling myself what will be will be it just so hard and i thought on my first week on th 2ww there was nothing to it and waiting for the call the next dayto see if the eggs had fertilised was worse lol

Sending baby dust to everyone
Love & hugs
Joanne
xx


----------



## Joanne2009

dyellowcar - im soo so sorry hun    

xxxx


----------



## MyTTCstory

So sorry Di, hope you are looking after each other.

My BFP has just been confirmed with a hCG level of 370 at 13dt3dt! Can't quite believe it yet!

Lots of lots of       and       to all the other April testers! Keep up your PMAs!

xx


----------



## Fp

Dyellowcar- so sorry to hear your news   and after reading your signature i think you really desereved a different result      

Myttcstory- wow fantastic news for you and your dp and with hcg levels that high how many are in there   

Xxx


----------



## mel34

Di, So sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of       your way.
You should know that we all feel your pain and understand exactly how you are feeling and what you are going through, so please write to us whevener you feel the need... and of course lots of luck in th future.

Myttcstory, thank you so much for sharing with us your amazing news!!! Wishing you great times ahead!  

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

Abi and Di so sorry to read of your BFN    

welcome to redbutterfly and Elpha      

Will be back later this evening to update the list 

Em


----------



## Daisy Princess

It's a bfn for me too


----------



## Evie-Bean

Daisy Princess & Dyellowcar i'm so very sorry. I hope that your taking care of yourselves & your oh's. Whatever your next steps are I really hope that your dreams come true for you.
     
Take care xxxxx


----------



## MyTTCstory

So sorry to hear that Daisy Princess


----------



## fuzzy123

Daisy Princess & Dyellowcar i'm so sorry  !!! sending you lots   !!!
pheobs and news with you lovely?xx
 to all today seems to be a glum day allroundxxxx


----------



## AJMc

Daisy - I have been thinking of you today and praying that you had better news than me - I am so sorry yours was also a BFN - I do know how you are feeling right now as I feel exactly the same.

Sending lots of love and I hope you are able to dust yourself down and make soem plans as to what to do next.

Di - also commisserations on you BFN - we can all enjoy a large glass of wine tonight.

AFM - I spoke to the clinic today and if I don't get AF over the weekend will need to test again on Sunday and possibly go for blood test on Monday.  I have a constant awareness (like a mild cramp) in my low tummy so think she is on the way.  Will update on Monday.

Good luck to everyone who is on the 2ww, I am sorry we have had such bad news over the last couple of days and I am sure the thread will bounce back with lots of BFP just around the corner.

Abi xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Abi it's awful, in the back of my mind I thought it had worked.  Enjoying a glass of wine and take away tonight.  The clinic said they'd send us a appointment for 6 weeks time, then we'll try again.  IT's difficult for DH too, as he'll had to have a PESA again, it was a open PESA last time so he's still recoverying, the stitches haven't all came out yet.  The waiting list is normally 3 months for his op, so I guess we'll be looking at August for the next 2WW madness.  Not sure what more I could of done, I drank 2L water per day, had vit's, no caffeine, no alcohol, brazil nuts etc etc.  It's so hard.   


xx


----------



## AJMc

Daisy - I know how unfair it feels.  With my first IVF I followed EVERY rule and did so much complimentary stuff I was Zen personified!  I remember saying exactly the same thing to my contact at the Zita West clinic about how I felt it had all gone really well and that I had done everything I could to help the process along and she said that IVF has no magic formula, that sometimes the perfect IVF fails and the cycle that no-one hold any hope for suceeds.  It's just another thing that makes IVF so difficult to bear.  You and your DH did everything right and gave yourself the best shot but biology is rubbish and unfair sometimes.  Enjoy your wine and no doubt both of us will be out there fighting another day to hopefully deliver our babies into the world.

We are also having wine and take away tonight - the perfect cure xxxx

Abi xxxxx


----------



## emsey123

Daisy Princess & Dyellowcar, really sorry to hear about your BFN's  , I hope everything goes better for you in the future.


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

Just a quick post tonight

Abi, Di and Daisy Princess so sorry to read of your BFN    

MyTTCStory fab news on your BFP

Littlepj and Smudge 52 thinking of you both

 for testing tomorrow Loukench    

 and  coming to everyone

Emxx


----------



## Elpha

I've just done something stupid - taken an Hpt - it was BFN - only had egg transfer a week today 8th April - it's way too early to believe this isn't it?

Very sad & disappointed in myself  

Elpha


----------



## lucemazza

Elpha way too early my three yr old was a bfn on day nine. To all the ladies with bfn today so sorry   enjoy those glasses wine and lots of tlc..  Typing on my phone so sorry short


----------



## slou

Elpha, this is way too early darling, I tested 4 days before my OTD and this was a BFN then i tested the day before OTD & was a BFP.  Good luck 

Sorry to all the BFN , i know how u feel.
Big congrats to the BFP


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

Hey all,

First time I have written on here, a friend of mine told me about the site.  Just wanted to say sorry to all the ladies that have a BNF, I really do think about all the strong women putting themselves through this rollercoaster everyday and I hope that you get your + result very soon!!!!  I really do send you my wishes

To all BFP's    congrats and I hope that its a fantastic journey for you all from here!

Just wanted to add that for anyone waiting to find out there test result I am    for you all that you get a BFP

Marie x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi All, 
My first time on this site also. First time of IUI and was basted yesterday, now waiting for test day on 29th April, let's hope the royal wedding brings some luck. To all of you who've had BFN this month I'm so sorry and sending big  .  Congrats to those of you with BFP  
X x


----------



## Deenice

Hie

I am on 2ww due to test on the 22nd of April please may you add my name on the list. I had ICSI

Danai1


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

welcome to the thread

Danai1, keeping busy and Marie22 

Elpha yes definitly tested too early honey     

Jude2801  for testing tomorrow

    and  all around 

Em xx


----------



## x lyndy loo x

Hiya...

I had ICSI and my OTD is 22/4


----------



## Feileacan

Love and light to everyone dealing with news that things haven't worked this time round. Wishing you lots of TLC, a multitude of hugs, some good wine, abundant chocolate and buckets of hope for the future. 

I haven't been able to keep up with everyones news this week but thinking of you all. Congrats to those with happy news.

Fingers crossed for you if you are still waiting!


----------



## Feileacan

Welcome Marie, Lyndyloo, danai, Keepingbusy
Best of luck and babydust to you


----------



## AJMc

Morning all,

Just a quick update from me, I had a BFN on Friday and was advised to test again today, still a BFN although no AF so going for bloods on Monday.

I had some small shred of hope that today's test would be positive and I had late implantation, however I am guessing that there really is no hope of a positive blood test on Monday, it will be 18 days post EC.  In my last 2 failed IVFs I have had my AF come on the OTD, there is no sign of it and I am not having any of the usual tell-tale signs.

Any similar experiences would be greatly appreciated.

Abi xx


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

Hi Lyndy loo and Danai my test date is also the 22nd of April so will keep fingers crossed for you both too

Hi Abi, sorry about your BFN result, I hope that your bloods show up something different.  This is my first go at IVF so I dont know anything about the testing, I am 12 days post transfer and would like to test but not sure if its too early yet.  All I know is a lot of women think its all over and then they get a surprise of there lives so I am wishing there is a positive surprise around the corner for you x x x x

M x


----------



## fuzzy123

morning ladies, welcome to the new ladies to the thread, sending lots of sticky vibes!!! abi i'm sorry lets hope that a miracle will happen for you   !!

i'm officially half way thro today thanks goodness  ah the torture we put ourselves thro  !! i had twinges every day since et until yest morning and now nothing, no symptoms at all, im thinkning it might still be to early to have any and some of you ladies never had any symptoms so still holding out hope. 

hope you are all enjoying the sun today and BFN's hope you're taking good care of yourselves   
xx


----------



## Joanne2009

Just a quick up date  i did a test this morning my test date aint till 20th lol but couldnt wait i got a faint positive, gonna wait till my test date now tho

Hope Everyone gets there positives today!!  

 to all the BFN  

Love & hugs

Joanne
xxxx


----------



## lambford

Congratulations Joanne, fingers crossed for a healthy 9 months

Kxx


----------



## Joanne2009

lambford - Thank you hun hope you get yuor positive on 21st hun   xxx


----------



## Jemma S

Congratulations Joanne - lovely news   x

Good luck to everyone who is testing this week.

Jemma x


----------



## Fp

Joanne- congrats i hope the hpt is correct. My otd is also 20th, you've got me tempted to do hpt  do you have any symptoms yet?

Hi to everyone else and hope the 2ww isn't driving you crazy. Xxx


----------



## Joanne2009

Francesca25 - Hey i hope it is to hun, i cant think why not as i did not have the trigger jab so it cant be that, erm had a few but not meny just on and of twinges, pain in lower back and tierd but thats it!!

my clinic told us to wait 18 days   but gonna do 1 every morning till the 20th  

Wishing you the best of luck for the 20th, let me know if you test early lol   

Love
Joanne
xxx


----------



## smudge52

Hi ladies, its all over for us our BFP has gone to BFN due to the bleeding   inside but have to concentrate on the next FET.

Congratulations to everyone that has a BFP and   thoughts to everyone waiting to test xx


----------



## lambford

I'm convinced it's over for us. Lots of AF symptoms and a slightly coloured discharge (sorry tmi) I'm hoping that I'm wrong and that it's implantation bleeding, but my PMA has all gone. I also did a negative hpt, admittedly 4 days early, but i was convinced that it had worked. Sorry for the glum me post, I need to dust myself off and figure out a new plan. 

Kxx


----------



## Joanne1981

Hi everyone, can I join today please?  I am on my first ICSI cycle, transferred today one early compacting embie.  OTD 30/4.
Joanne xxx


----------



## Florence2011

Hi Em, 
Thank you for replying to my post about 
resting versus carrying on as normal in the 2ww, 
very reassuring 
Can you please add me to the list too, my OTD is
April 29th, thank you. 
xx


----------



## Florence2011

Hi Em, 
Thank you for replying to my post about 
resting versus carrying on as normal in the 2ww, 
very reassuring 
Can you please add me to the list too, my OTD is
April 29th, thank you. 
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Florence and Joanne welcome to the thread sending lots of  to you both for your    for a BFP 

Jude thinking of you

Pheobs1  for OTD tomorrow

Joss1      for rising levels from tomorrows bloods

Abi, so sorry to read it was bfn, hope that the bloods can shed some light tomorrow   

Sending   and lots of     to those still waiting to test

Em


----------



## shazkowalski

hi all- just a quick question- what have you all done on the 2ww do you literally sit with feet up or carrying on as normal but without anything strenuous??

Shaz xx


----------



## GabiFR

Shaz,

I continue with life as normal as possible, even went to the gym.  I avoided alcohol and hot baths as recommended by the clinic (and previous experience).  I personally don't think that sitting down and thinking about symptoms is going to help. The 2WW is a stressful time so I always try to do things that I enjoy doing so time goes as fast as possible.    Good luck to you, sending you lots of     .

smudge, Abi        I know how sad and hard it feels.

Francesca, congratulations!  

Gabixx


----------



## shazkowalski

Thanks Gabi and congrats! I haven't been to the gym (mostly cos can only just stand up straight after ec heh!)) and have taken some time off of work- just because of my job but as for housework and walking etc have carried on as normal- as really glad it isn't just me!!! Did you have any symptoms prior to test as I get the feeling that it is really hard to tell whether it has worked or not at first?? 

Thanks hun!

Shaz xx


----------



## Myteeblessings

Hi Myteeblessings here,

I'm new i'm on day 11 my test day is 21st after FET i'm very anxious had a lot of cramping but seems to settle down now im for the best good lick to all. 3 more days im goin srit crazy but keeping focus & positive.        


holly17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th April Only, who have had IVF, ICSI,PGD, FET or IUI.
> 
> Simply post your details and i will add you to the list
> 
> Emxx
> 
> [csv]
> Name, treatment, OTD,
> 
> Suzie1time, IVF, 1st April
> Errol, IVF, 1st April
> Amy K, ICSI, 1st April
> blueBell2010, IVF, 1st April
> Jenna0902, ICSI, 1st April
> STACEYJAYNE, IUI, 1ST April
> Mandimoo, IVF, 1st April
> Lizchil, FET, 1st April
> Dasiy11, IVF, 2nd April
> kuga, IVF, 2nd April
> annied, IVF, 2nd April
> Rach81, IVF, 2nd April
> Alison75, IVF, 2nd April
> Wynnie, ICSI, 2nd April
> belkel, , 2nd April
> Teena_Russell, ICSI, 3rd April
> Lea78, ICSI, 3rd April
> Rach31, , 3rd April
> dana1, IVF, 4th April
> Toria77, IVF, 4th April
> Ali Cachia, DEIVF, 4th April
> Dodee, DEIVF, 4th April
> katemc, DE, 4th April
> Bright skies, , 4th April
> lilywang, , 4th April
> mondonn05, , 4th April
> Gabi2009, ICSI, 5th April
> Mini Minx, DEICSI, 5th April
> annie39, , 5th April
> Hope25, , 5th April
> Shellyhitchin2, IVF, 6th April
> Lindylou, ICSI, 6th April
> Flora303, DEIVF, 6th April
> Suziebee, ICSI, 7th April
> Dancingtiptoe1, 7th April,
> Princess_Ted, IVF, 7th April
> anmammow, IUI, 7th April
> Lucemazza, FET, 8th April
> Missy Melody, ICSI, 8th April
> CarolinaT, ICSI, 8th April
> serenmai29, ICSI, 8th April
> fish123, IVF, 8th April
> katie79, ICSI, 8th April
> Lynsnjon, ICSI, 8th April
> andylondon, , 8th April
> bimbobell, IVF/ICSI, 9th April
> DazeyJ, IVF, 9th April
> Nickys 1, , 9th April
> Charliefig, FET, 10th April
> EV71, ICSI, 10th April
> Feileacan, DEIVF, 11th April
> disneyprincess, IVF, 11th April
> lyons401, DEIVF, 11th April
> Kuki2010, FET, 11th April
> Noelle1979, , 11th April
> BOLZ, , 11th April
> Notty, ICSI, 11th April
> slou, IVF, 12th April
> sallyy, IVF, 12th April
> Melawen, , 13th April
> Goonie4life, IVF, 13th April
> Joss1, FET, 13/18th April
> 40shortee, IVF, 13th April
> balloopolo, , 14th April
> dyellowcar, IVF, 15th April
> AJMc, IVF, 15th April
> Daisy Princess, ICSI, 15th April
> littlepj, , 15th April
> smudge52, , 15th April
> MyTTCStory, DEIVF, 15th April
> Loukench, DFET, 16th April
> HNP, IUI, 16th April
> Jude2801, ICSI, 17th April
> Pheobs1, IUI, 18th April
> Liffy, IVF, 19th April
> redbutterfly, DEICSI, 19th April
> Jemma S, IVF, 20th April
> Francessca25, IVF, 20th April
> Mel34, IVF, 20th April
> Eviebean, IVF, 21st April
> Anders, IUI, 21st April
> Lambford, IVF, 21st April
> Katisha79, IVF, 21st April
> rarah, ICSI, 21st April
> Angel14, IVF, 21st April
> lilstephy, ICSI, 21st April
> Elpha, IVF, 22nd April
> Danai1, ICSI, 22nd April
> Marie22, IVF, 22nd April
> x lyndy lou x, ICSI , 22nd April
> XxMichellexX, IVF, 23rd April
> Fuzzy123, ICSI, 24th April
> wendybess, IVF, 24th April
> Emmie2012, IVF, 24th April
> jonian2009, IVF, 24th April
> Tabithatwitch, IVF, 25th April
> shazkowalski, ICSI, 25th April
> kl82, IUI, 26th April
> slug, IVF, 26th April
> Pickles100, ICSI, 27th April
> Keeping Busy, IUI, 29th April
> florence2011, ICSI, 29th April
> Joanne1981, ICSI, 30th April
> Angels4me, ,
> [/csv]


----------



## Deenice

Hie Ladies

Wishing all of u Ladies good luck on Friday, Marie22, Lyndy loo, Keeping busy, I was a bit naughty I tested yesterday with clear blue and got a faint BFP, I am not sure if it is true one or false. Will test again on Friday and keep you posted.  I am also wishing u the best all of April testers whom I have not mentioned by name.

Danai 1


----------



## pheobs1

Hi guys, sorry been AWOL. AF started on Friday, day 12 again :-( today is otd and as expected it's a bfn. The second one feels worse than the first.

Sorry for no personals, will catch up later
Xxx

Good luck to all testing today x


----------



## katisha79

Hello all,

Haven't been posting but have been reading since I started the 2ww. My test date is Thursday (16days post ec) but I'm pretty sure it's all over bar the shouting. I have had no symptoms on this 2ww, not even from the cyclogest. But yesterday I started with brown spotting and this morning (8dp5dt) I feel exactly like I always do a day or two before af starts with slightly more brown spotting.

I also woke up at 2:30 this morning needing to go to the loo and in my sleep fuddled brain thought it was later in the morning so I did a test which was negative. I only went to bed at 11pm but if I was pregnant surely I would have gotten a positive by now as it is 13 dpo?

Am


----------



## lil stephy

Morning guys well I don't no if it's good but I'm gonna sound nuts lol I sneezed this morning and my tummy cramped up one side almost like I shocked a growing womb? Mmmmmm just don't no wot to think, 
I might b wrong but I think that happened when I was pregnant b4. Or like I said it might b that I'm just nuts lol I'm hoping it's good news. Time will tell tho but I'm more positive now


----------



## fuzzy123

well guys think it might be all over for us   went to toilet this morning and when i wiped had brown blood with a couple of clots sorry tmi but it def wasnt spotting but now its gone. anyone had this and gone on to bfp? sorry for doom and gloom this moring it just seem very early for af as not due to test till sun.

pheobs- sending   to you this time is so aweful really thinking of you.

love to all xx


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

Hey all, 
well I am going to test today I think, I just want to put myself out of my misery.  I am already 100% convinced it has not worked, I feel no symptoms at all, no cramping no sore boobs, no bloating and no tiredness, if anything I have more energy than ever because I have stopped going to the gym etc.  I have not got my AF but then I am on gestrone so thats prob why.  I am sure I would have symptoms now but nothing.! 
Lambford, Abi and Phoebs I hope you are all ok x It really is crap all this,

all positives +  I am chuffed for you and happiness for everyone for the future.

off to buy the test and a bottle of red wine    may aswell enjoy my week off work!

Marie x


----------



## shazkowalski

Aw        to all those with BFNs!!! And congrats to those with BFPs!!!         and       for those of us still patiently waiting!!

Shaz xx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Im testing on 23rd April      

Pheobs: so sorry honey. Hope you turn a corner soon 

Katisha: Id definately wait a couple more days and test again....I know its agony 

Danai: congrats, you dont usually get a faint line unless it is a positive! so well done

Myteeblessings: Its hard honey eh....I always find the 2nd week of the 2ww torture. Im now making a conserted effort to think of some nice things to keep me occupied. I have started sewing as am art teacher. and am gonna try arrange to meet some friends for a chitchat. think i will make some profiteroles too mmmm.

Lambford: Urrgggghhhh.....so blooming difficult, hang in there kid. Could well be implantation spotting and if you have tested early its bound to be negative. Test on the right day again. Im certainly feeling on my way to la la land so having a rethink about how to keep occupied for rest of week xxx

Sending PMA to all    Can you send me some too  

I have noticed I often seem to be cycling when there is a wave of bfn's at my clinic! Im testing on Saturday and its hard not knowing, you just want to get it over and done with. Im feeling bit negative but thats because the more bfn's you get the harder it seems to be but im not entitled to dwell as I dont know yet. Have a cold today with a stye on my eye and last couple of days have wanted to eat everything in sight, i took this to be sign of AF but must put my positive head back on


----------



## Jen xx

hey katisha

dont give up hope yet pet..i tested 2 days before my otd and it was bfn.. had really bad af like pains and thought it was all over but then the nite before otd i tested again and was bfp..

it can litterally change overnight so dont be panicin yet..

good luck pet and also to all u other ladies who are testin soon..

   so anyone who had a bfn..thinkin of u all..

but again dont give up cos wat is for u will not go by u..

baby dust to u all 

   


Jen xx


----------



## jumpy

Morning ladies,

I'm so sorry but I just haven't managed to keep up with this thread as much as I thought I would, and can't manage to write proper personals to everyone.  To those of you who got a BFN I'm so so sorry.  Hopefully you will find a way to move forward from this, whatever your decision is.

Congratulations to those of you who got a BFP, may the next 8 months go perfectly smoothly and fly by!  

For those of you on the 2WW I hope you aren't going too crazy, and that all the waiting will be worth it

I can't believe I'm actually writing this, but after 3 HPT tests and my blood test this morning I can definitely confirm we got a BFP.  We're happy, but still have our feet on the ground that we've a long road ahead of us and many things can go wrong.  But for today we've a huge smile on our faces and will postpone worrying about the next stage until tomorrow.


----------



## lil stephy

Fab news joss congrats huni  xx


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

its a def BNF for me     

Good luck to everyone else i hope you get a BFP you all truely deserve one!


----------



## lambford

Marie when is your test date? 
Mine is not until 21st and I also tested BFN today but I am still optimistic about Thursday. Fingers crossed for us both. 

Kxx


----------



## katisha79

Thanks Jen - am   you're right but can't help feeling   about it all. I know I can't do anything about it now anyway and what will be will be. It's great to hear your story though as it is helping to restore some much needed PMA  .

Angels4me - I think i'll take your advice and test again in a couple of days. Miracles do happen right? Am       hard for one for us all xx


----------



## Kelly77

Hi everyone.

I'm sorry to hear that some of you had BFN's.  Hope your all taking good care of yourself  

I'm on my 2 week wait and it seems to be dragging.  ET was on 14th April and OTD is 27th.  Is 14 days really the earliest you can test?!    Sending lots of sticky vibes to those due to test.xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Myteeblessings and Kelly77  and lots of 

Pheobs01 so sorry honey  

To those ladies testing early and not getting the right result dont give up sending lots of positive vibes         from another early tester in my time in tx and getting BFN and a BFN on OTD even! which turned to a BFP 

Liffy and Redbutterfly  for OTD tomorrow

Joss1  wonderful news 

sending lots of  and  all around

Em


----------



## Clairexx

Hi gals I'm new to this thread and hope u don't mind me joining in. Em could you add me to your list. I sm however not new to the world of icsi, this is my second try this year and otd is 21st. I had 2 day 5 blasts transferred. I was lucky enough to have my son via icsi in august 2009. But am well aware of the highs and lows this rollercoaster can leave you with. Congrats to all of u with bfps so far. And I'm sorry for all those who have a bfn this time, please do not give up hope. To the gals waiting to test Arrrrrrrrrrrr this wait does not get any easier, and the nerves have def kicked on for me.

Claire xxx


----------



## redbutterfly

Hi, OTD today - I got a BFP!! I can't believe it, I'm wondering when the news will sink in! 

Please stay put little one  

Best wishes for everyone on 2ww, its agonising I know!

RBxx


----------



## 1982

Hi ladies, i am new to this and would love to be added to the list please! i hope i have put my first ever post in the right place....sorry if not! I am not doing great at the moment, we are on first IVF round and decided not to tell any friends of family due to the presure it might put on us both but now i am in the TWW i am really struggling, My husband has so much faith that its going to work (2 embroys transferred at 4 cell stage one was top grade) but i cant let myself have any hope as i am too worried about how i will feel if we get a BFN...i was awake all night last night and also went back to work this week after having last week off for egg collection and transfer, its the last place i want to be....

would love to hear from anyone feeling similar or who has some advice!

xxxxx

ps Test date is the date that the world is talking about! 29/4/11


----------



## Angels4Me

Rebutterfly: wow....so so excited for you      well done

1982....hang in there hon, its agoney hey. I keep thinking each day, what can I do thats something I will enjoy and keep my mind occupied...I seem to be doing various bits, like baking, cooking, job apps, sewing and want to do a little gardening later whilst taking it easy in between. Catching up with friends for non tx chit chat good. whatever you like doing....be kind to yourself as it is hard in this la la land of 2ww i know   

Im testing saturday and torture till then


----------



## shazkowalski

Welcome Claire and  1982!!! claire the fact that you have had a son using IVF/ICSI gives me hope!!
1982 the wait doesn't get any easier- as hard as it seems just try to relax and chill out- whatever will be will be! This is my second attempt this year and     it has worked this time!!  

Lots of love
shaz xx


----------



## loukench

Hi Holly,

I have finally had the results to my blood test, 263!!!! So it's BFP for me and DH 

Katisha- I also did my first test on the day that you did and it was negative at that stage, so try to keep hope.

Angels4Me - I had a stye and two gum abscesses, which is not typical. Not sure if it is due to the meds or pregnancy.

Am now wishing away these next few weeks so that I can feel more secure about staying pregnant!

Louise.


----------



## Roco

Hi Ladies,
This is my first ICSI cycle so am pretty new to all this. My ET was 14th March and I test on the 28th. Reading this thread has really helped as you soon realise that your not alone in all this although today I do feel a little crazy for some reason.
Good luck to everyone and wishing you lots of sticky success.
Roco


----------



## Lupe

Hi all,


This is my second cycle.  My ET was on Thurs 14th April and my test date is Sunday 24th April.  We had ICSI but only 1 made it to blast (low quality) so feeling nervous and slightly negative.


Babydust to all,


Lupe


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hello ladies!

Welcome to all new ladies to the thread, keeping everything crossed that everything works out for you   

Congratulations Loukench & Redbutterfly    

   To all the bfn's I hope that whatever path you take next brings you your dreams.

AFM i think it's all over.    I'm still 2  days before otd but have been getting some very painful cramps today and brown spotting when I wipe, but also the last time I went to the loo there was a spot of red too. I haven't tested yet because I can't bring myself to see that negative result and don't know how I'm going to pick myself up from that.

Sorry for the down, me post 

xxxxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

evie, dont give up yet as you havnt tested. we are here if you want to chat. when will u test?


----------



## Angels4Me

lukench: well done..fabulous news


----------



## Evie-Bean

Thankyou Angel. I will prob test tomorrow morning 1st thing.  

xx


----------



## AJMc

Evie-Bean - I am thinking of you - don't test early     .  Do everything you can to keep yourself distracted and happy until your OTD.  As you know, I tested early and I thought it would help spread the dissappointment, in fact it just prolonged it.  Be stong and keep busy.  I am thinking of you. x


----------



## Slug

Kelly - I had ET on 14th and told to test on 26th and then again on the 28th. My EC was the 11th. 

1982 - he 2WW is tough. I think you just have to keep yourself distracted with nice things to do. I think this helps as well as getting into box sets. Last time I went through all of Glee - this time round trying Prison Break!

Evie Bean -- How are you? Still getting some blood or just spotting? If not a normal AF then it could be a really positive sign. Sending you lots of    

1 whole week to go before POAS. tick tick tick........


----------



## Evie-Bean

Thanks for your replies ladies, they mean alot. The spotting is mainly brown and a bit clumpy ( which I think is old blood mixed with crinone) but there is definate red in there too. Not enough to need a pad or anything but def there. The cramps I'm having are very like my pre af cramps  

I'm trying to stay positive but in my heart I know it hasn't work. I feel so disappointed and feeling that this is so unfair on me and all of us we so deserve our happy endings.

Thanks again for your support ladies


----------



## pheobs1

Hang on in there Evie. Praying for a bfp for you xxx


----------



## Elpha

Hi ladies, haven't been posting much but have been following the thread - this 2 week wait business is enough to drive you bonkers.

Just want to say huge   for all with BFN - don't give up the PMA until test dates, it's such a lottery this and things can change from one day to the next!

Congratulations to all with BFP!

I know I shouldn't be testing yet - OTD is not until Friday (though egg collection was on the 5th April and egg transfer on the 8th April) - I couldn't hold out any longer and tested with a clear blue today and it has come back positive! I   that this is true and not a false reading and will probably continue to test every day until Friday before I truly believe it.

Can I ask do have to continue using the crinone gel past test day if you get a positive as my clinic have only give me enough until and it's a bank holiday?


----------



## sparklez

Hi everyone, can I be added to this super busy April testers list please??!! 
I had one little frostie-blast transferred on April 13th and my OTD is Tuesday 26th ! ! ! ! 

Slowly going a little insane on this 2ww! As you can see from my sig below - this is my 3rd 2ww! 
No realy symptoms, other then few "Pulling" sensations around lower tummy and veiny boobs - but pbvioulsy this are probably just the progesterone supplements so not reading too much into those... well, trying not to anyway!! 

x x x x x x x BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE X X X X X X X


----------



## lambford

Well it's all over for me too AF arrived today in full flow. I will still test on thursday but I know it's going to be negative. I actually feel quite relieved to have gotten off the emotional roller coaster! 
Congratulations to all those BFPs today and big hugs to all those like me who have had their dreams shattered, for me though it's given me some closure that I was always to have had my family through adoption, perhaps we will go back for a few more!

Kxx


----------



## AJMc

Lambford - sorry to hear your sad news, I am thinking of you. xx


----------



## Jen xx

elpha u dont need to continue with the gel pet..

congrats to all u lovely ladies who got a bfp... so happy for yas    

so sorry for all u other lovely ladies who sadly got a bfn...dont give up hope cos wat is for u will not go by u!!

thinkin of u all

Jen xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Can I add my name t o the 2ww. I had my ET from ICSI on Sat we had 2 5day  blasts graded 3bb and 3bc. I test on Wed 27th. I'm already driving myself crazy symptom spotting!   Trying to remember from my 2 previous cycles how  I felt. The first time I was convinced I wasn't cos I'd had some slight bleeding and cramping (implantation) I was, but devastatingly it ended in  a MMC at 13 weeks.

Evie don't give up I experienced something very similar to what your describing AF pains happened as well both times  I got a BFP (one of my nurses even said she guessed it had worked when I rang up worrying about this!) keep taking the progesterone and hang in there.  

Second time I had stronger symptoms but they vanished after 4 days- chemical pregnancy. We're praying this  time is our time   . Its such a rollercoaster keep noticing every twinge happy one minute tearful the next! Probably just the progesterone. Wishing everyone all the best and lots of    vibes for BFPs


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

Wow lots of new ladies today

Welcome Clairexx, 1982, lupe, sparklez, angelcake and roco  and lots of 

Congrats to loukench, Redbutterfly, 

 to Lambford so sorry honey

 to Jemma S, Francessca25 and Mel34 for OTD     for a trio of BFP for you all

sending lots of   

Em


----------



## 1982

Just wanted to send lots of good luck vibes to all those testing today, i am praying for BFP's for you all!!

After such a stressful day at work yesterday i have decided to work from home today and try to keep myself calmer and more relaxed, the stress is definately not good for me!

and welcome to all the other new joiners yesterday, look forward to sharing this journey with you

xxxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning ladies.

Thanks again for the support but it is def all over    AF has arrived in full flow over night. I have tested this morning   I'm going to ring the clinic this morning and let them know.

In the meantime i'm just going to have try and pick myself up and move on to the next try, which at the moment seems a very long way away.  

Good luck to all ladies testing today I hope all your dreams come true xxxx


----------



## Jemma S

Morning Girls

Evie, so sorry........I am completely echoing what you have written. I kind of knew it was coming as have been spotting brown blood since last Thursday. Oh well, move on to the next go eh ?

Good luck to everyone, I hope you get your wish.

Jemma xx


----------



## Clairexx

Hi gals tested this morning with clear blue digital and it's a bfp for us. We are thrilled and can't wait for 12 week scan to relax into and enjoy this pregnancy.

Thinking of you all, congrats to all with bfps. And to those ladies who have been through it but not got there This time, be kind to yourselves. I have been on this rollercoaster long enough to say, stay strong and persevere. I have had the highs, lows, the thaws the non thaws, the blasts and the ones that did not make it. Hugs to you all.

Gals waiting to test stay strong and try to keep away from the pee sticks. I tested Sunday and got bfn, and then faint lines mon and Tues, that drove me even more nuts. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Slug

Welcome to the thread sparklez - my OTD is the 26th too. Have family coming down for the weekend so I'm hoping that will make the time quicker. Glad we have the sunshine though as spending a lot of time in my hammock reading  

Claire - so pleased for you. Congrats on the BFP and good luck over the next 8 weeks.

Big   to Evie- Bean

Angelcakes -- know what you mean about symptom spotting. I don't know whether it is too early, the drugs or things are moving and growing inside me.   its the latter.

x


----------



## Missy Melody

Good Morning Dear Ladies!

I am so sorry I havent been around much lately, its just hard trying to catch up with you all whilst being back at work, I have been dipping in and out reading everybodies posts though.

I didn't want to just keep reading though and saying nothing, so hang fire with me and I'll catch up with you all as I go along. It may take some time!!!   

Holly - I hope you are well, Thank You for your updates on everybody, any tips on how you keep up with everything?! xx

Big fat juicy hellos to all you newbies who I've not yet chatted to    I hope you are all enjoying this crazy fairground ride and enjoying the big dipper and the rollercoaster the best!    xx

Congratulations to all those with fabtastic BFP   for a safe n healthy 9 months xx

    and     for the happiest of prizes and the end of your 2ww xx

       for those of you with BFN. Time is the biggest healer and will make you stronger xx

Evie-Bean -    I am really feeling for you babes, take some time out and care for yourself and your DH. No matter how much we kinda know in our hearts that it hasn't worked, it still hits us like a tonne of bricks when we have to still test to confirm on our OTD. As I said, take some time out and feel how you need to feel, just keep checking in here for some    even if you don't want to say anything - I found that this has helped me over the past couple of weeks. Support here has been amazing xx

Jen - How are you doing Hun   Hope all is well and warm for you xx

Slug -    for a speedy time over the next 5 sleeps for you   xx

Jemma S - When was your OTD Hun? Is it not today? I thought that brown spotting may be a good sign, especially at this stage    for you that it is xx

1982 - Hope you are feeling less stressed whilst working from home. Although I wasn't that productive on the 2days I tried working from home on my 2ww   

AFM - I had my follow up appointment yesterday and the lovely consultant that we see said he wouldnt change anything about our treatment as I had responded quite well to everything, he recommended that we wait an extra day or two for EC as apparently I had a lot more younger / newer follies that they may have prefered to collect from. Although he did say that the eggs I had seemed to be well enough. I had just assumed that it all went wrong for us after ET and asked if it would be possible for me to use more progesterone (bum bullets) next time. Mr Consultant explained that it wouldn't do any harm to increase the amount I was using next time around even if it just gave me peace of mind.
I have to wait for my 3rd AF, I've already had my 1st - which was the one during my 2ww so bring on Mays AF and then as soon as I have my first day one in June, I can start all over again!

Anyhoos, it's taken me forever whilst dipping in and out of work tryng to catch up and update, I'll try and pop in laters.

Luv n hugz

Melody
xoxox


----------



## Florence2011

Hi all, hope everyone is okay today. My family
left this morning after a couple of days staying with us which was
a great distraction! husband at work today and I'm not due back
at work until next week so for the first time since ET last Saturday
I'm alone and trying to keep busy! I was wondering 
though, it's supposed to be 25 degrees today and I'm so 
keen to sit in the garden! I know they say no sunbathing on the 2ww
but I was wondering if anyone else had braved a bit of sun with no detrimental 
results? It's too beautiful out there and naturally I'd be sensible, no bikinis (!)and no mid day sun.
Any thoughts? Thank you all, lots of sticky vibes to those
going through this agonizing wait like me.
Xx


----------



## Saski72

Hi 

Well I'm feeling totally deflated and disappointed to be honest...after testing positive with line getting darker 11&12dp3dt I did my test yetersday (OTD), expecting it to be a stronger line and it was barely visable!! I thought it could possibly of been because I was up 3 times in the night needing a pee, so I did another test yesterday afternoon after holding my wee for 4 and a half hours and the line was still barely there (a REAL struggle to see it even).

In my heart I have come to the conclusion that this is a chemical pregnancy, the clinic have told me to continue crinone and test again next Tuesday.  I cried so much yesterday that I gave myself a migraine and feel completely battered today  

I wish I had of been stronger and not tested before the OTD, I was too impatient (that's me all over!)   I did this on my last IVF and tested a few days early and it was a true positive, however after this current experience I will never test early again.  I have given up and am just waiting for my period or something to confirm it other that the test stick.  I just feel it has to be a chemical pregnancy for the line to get so light it is hardly there.

Anyway...on a more positive note I wish all people who are testing today      - I really do, I know how hard this journey is and all of us who are going through this deserve some positivity somewhere along the line, so good luck  

All people with BFN I send BIG massive       let's hope we will get there one day hey.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone  

Lots of love Saski xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Saski, guess what, you dont need to worry about the darkness/lightness of the line.  a line is a positive. It all depends on how much you have drank, not drank etc. I was told this at the early pg unit. so a line is a positive. hope that helps x

angels


----------



## Angels4Me

I so want to know if im pregnant but im not testing early


----------



## Jemma S

Hi Melody

OTD was today and unfortunately it was a negative  

Had been expecting it really. Nevermind this is only first go, so must remain positive.

Good luck to all

Jemma xx


----------



## AJMc

Hello all,

Just a quick note to say hello.  I hope everone is well.

JemmaS - sorry to hear your sad news, a lot can be learned from the first treatment and changes applied on your next cycle. I hope you are able to do something nice for yourself today xx

Saski72 - sorry to hear that your tests don't appear to be showing progress - hang in there, it's not over til it's over.  

Sorry no more personals but I am at work - Congrats to all BFPs - enjoy it! Hugs to anyone with sad news that I have missed   

Abi xx


----------



## Fluffpuff

Hi Girls,


Sorry for jumping in so late in the day. my OTD is tomorrow. Today I have slight mucus brown discharge so tested early. (I had no intentions of doing so as I was happy to be PUPO for another day!) 


Anyhoo, V. faint line appeared straight away on first response which I know is a great sign. What is worrying me is my boobs have been agony form ET (progesteron) and today the tenderness is starting to fade. Anyone else experienced this? I have had chem preg before so know that I am not in the clear just yet!!!  2WW is the worst!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elpha

Jen - Thanks for getting back to me about the gel.  Hope all went well for you today at your scan!!

Elpha


----------



## lisajb

Hi my ET was 13th April the test day is 27th April please could you put me on the list


----------



## nabooninca

Hi everyone---This is the first time I have used this forum but needed support as on second icsi and gradually going madder by the minute!!!! I had 5 day tranfer(0n 11th April ) -2 strong blastocysts and feel different this time.......lots of cramping and AF style pains all through the last week and a half----worse today which is 10 day past ET. Last time I had started bleeding by this time and it turned into AF. No sign of that so far this time although I know it is still early!!! very worried about negative outcome.......how do other people cope


----------



## mel34

Hi Ladies,

A quick update from me:
I have spent the last 3 days in hospital suffering a moderate OHSS.
Today was my OTD and had a BFP which of course I was already aware of it, considering the circumstances...
I am over the moon and tears of joy and wash my face whenever I think or speak about it.
I am also climbing the Walls, got a few more days to spent in hospital 
By now I am holding 10 kg of water In my abdomen, in constant pain, sickness and can't sit or walk around. Not sure what to do anymore I don't wish this upon anyone. Certainly the worst experience I have ever been through! 

Sorry for no personals, writing from my phone so quite hard to read but sending my love to you all and the best wishes!

Xxx


----------



## fuzzy123

hi  ladies, sorry for lack of personals my internet has gone down at home so just over my mums using hers!! welcome to al the newbies sending lots of sticky vibes and   !!
so sorry for all the bfn    it must be the most horrible time for you.

afrm_ been a bit of a rollarcoaster week, mon had brown bleeding first thing in the morning with cloths sorry tmi, then in the afternoon bright red blood and cried all day and spoke to our clinic who said to hold tight. tues did a clear blue and BFP!!! i couldnt believe it cried again and woke dh both were so shocked as we'd belived it was all over. did another test this morning and still positive but the line a little darker but still quite light. still scared to say it out loud to be honest as still 4 days till otd and still have the odd bit of brown discharge but holding out hope that it stays with us. hope this gives a bit of hope that its not over till its over  !! gotta do another test tom and confirm with clinic and see where we go from there but    its not gonna leave us now. 
sending   everyone waiting to test xxxx


----------



## Pickles100

Hi everyone

Elpha - You might want to check with your clinic about the crinone gel, as mine say to carry on taking it for 2 weeks if you get a positive result. 

Fuzzy -   Great news! It's great to hear a BFP when you have convinced yourself its over, sending you    

Mel 34 -   to you too, it sounds like you have been through the wars, I hope you start to feel better soon.   

Nabooninca - I've read loads of posts on here, where people say cramping is a good sign. I'm half way through my 2ww & have chilled quite alot & visited friends.   

Hi to everyone else   

Pickles xx


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone,

I'm so sorry Evie-Bean   look after yourself.

I've still got another week to go anyone else feeling really scared? I  keep convincing myself it hasn't worked this time no symptoms at all yet


----------



## Bluebell77

Hello Ladies,

Can I join you all on this 2WW crazyroller coaster ride? I have just had FET abroad. (We had some good frosties left from our first ICSI treatment a couple of years ago).  2 embies tranferred 13th April. My OTD is 26th April EEEK!
This is the worst part, because I'm trying to resist POAS! 

Bluebell 
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Wow such a busy day here today 

Welcome to our new ladies lots of  coming your way

Evie-bean and Jemma S so sorry to read of your BFN's    

Saskia sending lots of        your way

 to tomorrows testers..... Anders, Katisha79, rarah, Angel14, lilstephy, myteeblessings and fluffpuff      

lots of  and  coming your way

Emxx


----------



## lil stephy

Ok just to update u all........ I got a bfp this morning  but we started testing early so I new on Tuesday and yesterday  the digital says 2-3wks so I'm 4-5 wks  now I pray nothing goes wrong  x


----------



## rarah

Hi everybody, I tested yesterday and today and got a BFP! Needless to say am thrilled!  Having said that  I am really thinking of those who have had the opposite this time. thinking of you loads.  This is such a hard process to go through and it is a miracle we don't all go completely round the bend. 

Congrats to all those who had BFPs too!


----------



## sarahcutekitten

Congratulations Lil Stephy  & Rarah you must both be so over the moon xx


----------



## AJMc

Lil Steph - Congratulations xxx


----------



## katisha79

Bfn for us. Knew from Monday really which has actually given me some time to grieve and made the confirmation test much easier. New plan and new attempt to come for us. Good luck to everyone else xx.


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

Katisha so very sorry to read of your BFN    take care of you and DH

Steph, rarah congrats ladies

    to todays other testing ladies

 for those still waiting for OTD

Em


----------



## tabithatwitch

Hi all

I'm 10dp3dt with 2 top grade embies today and have been fine throughout the 2ww apart from the usual progesterone side effects.

However this morning after food and cup of tea I have been having sharp stomach pains and was nearly sick and had dia (sorry tmi) and was sweating. Pains have eased now but they weren't like af cramps. I have checked my weight and it hasn't changed and im not swollen. I was worried about ohss. 

Not sure what to do really, don't want to ring clinic for no reason.

Has anyone had this sort of thing?

Tab x


----------



## Florence2011

Hi all, bit worried today. I am 5 days past 3D ET and after
having mild/moderate OHSS symptoms all the way, today I woke up
and my bloating has gone down dramatically. I know
this sounds silly but I'm thinking the worst. Does this mean I'm likely to get a
BFN? Has anyone else had OHSS that has gone away in the 2ww and gone
on to get a BFP?  
Would love to put my mind at rest! 
Thank you xxx


----------



## Clairexx

Hi Florence I had mild ohss and got a bfp yesterday. Good luck xxx


----------



## Florence2011

Thanks Claire. I guess I'm just concerned because
it seems to be going away.
Will keep positive!  xx


----------



## tabithatwitch

Hi Claire and Florence

Can I ask what your symptoms were for ohss?

Tab x


----------



## belkel

hi all havent been on here for a while even though i do read your posts every day just a quick update had my early scan this am and we are carrying twins so chuffed just hope it all stays good and positive having a scan again in 2 weeks when i will be 9 weeks fingers crossed hope every body has good test days xx


----------



## Florence2011

Hi Tab,

My symptoms were mainly bloating and mild
nausea, bloating still there but reduced a lot today, hence the 
anxiety.

That's great news on the twins belkel! 
Fx


----------



## toria77

Aww belkel, that's wonderful news. Double Trouble!!!!!

Tor x


----------



## nabooninca

hi holly

Sorry forgot to put my test date on yesterdays post, its 25th April. 

Still going crazy on the 2ww but only 4 days to go until test.....cramping less today than yesterday is that a good sign?


----------



## Clairexx

Belkel congrats on your twins.

Tab my symptoms were pain in my ovaries, I swear I could feel them! Breathlessness and mild nausea. Owwwwww and bloating. 


Good luck to all the gals still to test.

Love C xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in with a daily dollop of       and  

and to say

 to tomorrows testers.......

Elpha, Danai1, Marie22 and x Lynda Lou x

Em


----------



## x lyndy loo x

I'm gutted got a BFN today, feel like soneones died, I guess I have got to come to terms with the fact it's never going to happen, I'm never putting myself through that again.  

Just want to wish everyone else good luck with there results  

Love Lindy Xx


----------



## sparklyme!

Lyndy - Loo - I too got a BFN this morning so I know how you are feeling! Sending you big hugs XXXX


----------



## belkel

Thanks guys   good luck to today's testers     Xxx


----------



## AJMc

Morning all,

Congratulations Belkel on twins - wonderdul news.

Sorry to hear of BFNs for Katisha, Lindyloo and Sparkelme - lots of us FF know how you feel, please be kind to yourselves and do something nice over the Easter break.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

AFM - going to Ziat West clinic in early May to discuss nest steps.

Abi x


----------



## shazkowalski

Aww sorry Sparkly, and loo     make sure you and your OHs look after each other


----------



## wendybess

hello ladies,

hope you don't mind me jumping in. I did a hpt (cheap sainsburys one) this morning and it was a BFP, my OTD is Sunday, Can i crack open the champagne ahem i mean orange juice yet? or should i treat it with caution?

xxxxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi Wendy- I would say celebrate with caution and retest again tomorrow!   tentative congratulations hunni!!! Did you have any symptoms? Shaz xx


----------



## claire1974

Hi Ladies,

Just found this thread and I am also on the 2WW - we have blood tests at the hospital on Wednesday  which is two weeks after EG.  I have been trying to keep upto date with the spring begginings and found a lovely bunch of ladies all going through the same rollercoaster that is IVF 

Congratulations to you that have BFP and   to those with BFN.

Sorry for the lack of personals but I have not yet read the pages and pages of posts, but I will do better next time.

I was wondering if someone could answer a question - it seems so silly in the grand scheme of things but I does anyone know if it is ok to have a bath?  I really want a nice soak in the tub with my book, although I should say I have showered every day

Thank you

Claire 
xxx


----------



## nabooninca

hi claire,

I have read in several places not to have hot baths so have steered cleared although at times over this last 2 weeks have been desperate for a soak. My clinic (Hull IVF) have not told me not to have one so I am assuming it can't be too bad but after getting a BFN on my first cycle a
I am not taking any chances on this one and have showered only. Only 2 more days of hell until I test!!!!


----------



## claire1974

Hi Nabooninca,

Thank you for the info, I think it is just going to have to be another shower - I dont want to take any chances.

Good luck with your test in two days. 

Claire 
xxx


----------



## x lyndy loo x

sparklyme - Thank you for your message, It's awful isn't it, I'm so sorry for your BFN as well, Stay strong Hun sending you big hugs   

Thanks everyone and well done to the BFP's xxx


----------



## kl82

I had a BFP today!  

I shouldnt test officially until Tuesday (my clinic suggests 18 days after iui). However I would be due on my period tomorrow so tested early. 

After suffering a miscarriage a year ago I hope this ones ok & keeps strong!  

K x


----------



## wendybess

shazkowalski - thanks hun, not sympoms as such i don't think as could be down to the cyclogest ?? i do keep getting little twinges as if my little embie is letting me know he/she is there lol  xx


----------



## nabooninca

wendybess

I had my ET on the same day as you and am due to test monday......after seeing you had tested today, I thought I would too and like you have got a poitive. I am cautious as it is early and will test again tomorrow and sunday as well as the official on monday.

so sorry to those thst have got negatives today ..... I know how it feels(empty). D
on't give up!!!!!


----------



## Elpha

Hi all - well tested this morning and it's a BFP for us, I tested early (have been testing every day since  Tuesday).  Really pleased, but just going to take every day as it comes - don't think it'll really sink in until we have are first scan!

Congratulations to everyone else with positives & huge hugs to all with negatives  .

Elpha


----------



## sparklez

Loving all these BFP's that are popping up - it must be the sunny weather!!!! x x x 

Big ((HUGS)) to the BFN's - I dont mean to be insensitive by focusing on the good news....


----------



## wendybess

nabooninca - really hope your BFP sticks hun   xxxx

Kl82 - really hope your BFP sticks too hun   xxxx

Elpha -  woohoo   congrats on your BFP   xxxx

Congrats to all the BFPs

Sorry to those who got BFN     xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies,
im currently on my 5th cycle of IUI and on 2dpo am getting very anxious about this one as im not sure it was good enough to get the BFP i needed would it be ok if anyone who got a BFP on their iui cycle to tell me what size their follies were etc xx

love and luck to u all 

xx


----------



## Jen xx

not sure bout ur clinic pet but at mine they wanted follies to be between 18mm and 20mm.. think 18mm is minimum but most places however it does vary..

good luck pet

Jen xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ladies

Lyndy Lou and sparkle so sorry to read of your bfn  

Elpha wendybess and kl82 

Shenagh1 i cant help regarding IUI but i think our clinic looks for about 18mm 
why not pop across to the May 2ww thread i think theres a lady whose just had IUI the last few days to buddy up with

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261369.0

Michelle and Angels4me  for testing for OTD tomorrow       

To the ladies testing over the easter bank holiday 

sending masses of   and      

Em


----------



## Bluebell77

Morning all,

Well I ve been naughty naughty, naughty! I tested this morning and last night both BFN!! I know that it is early but I feel convinced it has nt worked because I had a faint line at this point with my last ICSI (12DPO).
Think I will leave the sticks alone now, it does prolong the agony. In a way I wish AF would turn up so that I can be properly put out of my misery.
Sorry for the down post everyone. Just needed to get it off my chest

good luck to everyone else

Bluebell xx


----------



## XxMichellexX

Thanks for the good luck holly    but unfort i have had a chemical pregnancy. 


Good luck to all xxx


----------



## AJMc

Michelle - so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy - I am thinking of you.

Abi x


----------



## loukench

Help!!

I ran out of the progesterone medication I am taking this morning, didn't realise until I read an e-mail from my clinic that I have to take it for so many weeks. I've got cyclogest pessaries via the on-call Dr and A & E which say that they should be taken via either the vagina or rectum. What is typical? Now I've got them I don't want to get it wrong and it wasn't a medication that they were familiar with in A & E.

Thanks


----------



## shazkowalski

I do them vaginally but only cos I think it is easier- it doesn't really make a difference hun

shaz xx


----------



## loukench

Thank you so much for getting back to me - I was starting to panic. It's been a little bit of an emotional rollercoaster today!!


----------



## CONNOR12

everyone i am new on concrats to all those bfp,
ans very sorry to the bfn.
i would like to ask as anyone have you ever had a bfn on day 7 of transfer, but a certurn food i like did`nt taste the same i could not eat it, as anyone else had this but got a bfp in the end. I thought if i got enough preg sighns to stop me from eating some food it would show on test.
karen x


----------



## loukench

Also, what dose of cyclogest does anyone take? I have 200mg tablets to be taken twice a day. Is this normal?

Thanks x


----------



## CONNOR12

Hi, i am on same as you so must be normol
karen x


----------



## loukench

Thank you, sorry I can't help you with your symptoms. I had BFN on day nine post transfer and then positive two days later, so there is def hope


----------



## CONNOR12

your wellcome and concrats on your bfp, thankyou for that bit of hope


----------



## sparklez

Loukench - I'm on Utrogeston pessaries ( similar to Cyclogest) I take 2x200mg twice daily. Approx 12 hours apart and I use them " in the front entrance" - They normally advice you to lay down for 30mins after using the medication for optimal absorption... 

hope you have settled now after the hassle you have experiences, bless you.. ivf is traumatic anyway- lack of meds is the last thing you need to be worrying about eh?!


----------



## Feileacan

Hi Connor, I have had queasiness and funny taste in my mouth constantly from day after ET and they've continued, more used to it now. My first test was negative 5d after et, but then very faint positive a few days later, and much darker line on hpt by otd. Hope it means u hav positive result on the way...   I think it depends a bit on how old embies were (I went to blast) and when embie implants as to how much hcg in yr system. Hang in there. Testing early can be such a shocker, does my little head in but it can be so hard to wait!
L


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello

Do you mind if I join you on this thread. I have the long awaiting 2ww otd 5th May, I've not really been sleeping and had the worst night lastnight been awake since 5am with cramps like af pains.. I'm dreading it's all going pear shaped for me..

Can anyone shed any light onto anything.. Also when does implantaion take place? What day if I had a 3 day transfer on 21st April?

This part of the treatment has to be the worst!!!

Has anoyone had a positive outcome with a 8 cell non frag embie? I had SET as the thought of twins did worry me a tad but now I'm thinking maybe I should of gone for the two to help my chances!!!   

Hope everyones ok.. I'll read back through all the posts sorry I'm not really with it today
x


----------



## nabooninca

hi hbkmorris

I have had disturbed sleep since ET  awake every 2 hours and in the first week of the 2 week wait I had really bad vivid nightmares --completely different to normal so you are not alone the last few days I have got up at between 4 and 5 am!!!

They say implantation takes place between 6-10 days after egg collection. I had a 5 day blastocyst transfer so was worried there was not enough time to implant but I think if they are going to implant they will whatever the timescale. My first attempt was unsuccessful but this time has felt completely diffent a lot of cramping and bloating and......I can't stop eating!!!! I thought it was stress at first but I am thinking differently now.

I am officially test tomorrow but have taken hpt the last 3 days and all have come back positive. I took clearblue digital this morn and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks which is about right!!!! still don't believe it entirely and waiting for official test tomorrow but signs are all good!!!

good luck to all tests today and tomorrow


----------



## Hbkmorris

nabooninca

Oooh that's just made me cry with joy.. Congrats   to you both. You've brightened up my day!

Just to ask I had 1x 8 cell 3.4 grade embie placed back, my clinic wouldn't put 2 back as they were quite good embies.. I'm so worried that I've ruined my chances by not having 2 put back   .. I've not had the nightmares that I can re-call but saying that the disturbed nights are very concerning and I normally sleep like a baby. 

The cramps are coming and going so not sure what that's all about. 

Good luck to everyone else.. Let's hope there's alot of BFP xx


----------



## Guest

HBKNorris 
I know its easier said than done but try not to worry.   I was had cramps in my last 2 cycles that went onto be bfps. The clinic told me later that that they guessed it had worked because of this. I've been worrying this cycle because I haven't   You just can't tell until you do the test. I think the 2ww is the worst part because theres nothing you can do! 

Congratulations Naboonica!


----------



## sparklez

Morning!! 

HBKMORRIS : - I too had really disturbed sleep for the first week of my 2ww ( my OTD is on Tues!!) I must say that mine have settled a bit more now though, apart from various odd dreams and getting up for the loo in the early hours of morning too! I think that all the medication plays havoc with your emotions and the stress too can all hinder your sleep patterns. Yesterday morning I woke uo at 3am with massive AF type pains and had to get up to do some knicker checking, all was fine - and after i'd been for a wee the pains eased off after about 20mins. I have had a few twinges too. 

I agree with naboonica - in that if implantation is gonn take pace it will whether it be in the time scale the docs advise or not. I believe that when the little embie reaches blastocyst stage it is ready to implant - after it hatches out and then can "latch on", so I think it's normally when it is aprox 5-7 days old. 

NABOONICA - massive congrats on your BFP! ! !Such good news! x x x x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thanks guys.. you've helped put my mind a rest a tad!   

I've never been so tired and emotional.. Quite bizarre! I hope Tuesday brings good news sparklez.. I'll be watching out for your post.. Do you think you'll test early? I'd really like to think I'd be strong enough but I'm just not sure the more I think about it I'm too scared! Sad Ah!?!?!?

Did you have the implantaion bleed some ladies talk about? I've a friend who did and a friend who didn't and as both of them didn't have their dreams full filled I'm not sure what to think.

We're off out for lunch at 1pm.. that's something I know I can do well EAT.. I'm always hungry.

Have a wonderful day x


----------



## CONNOR12

Hi Feileacan,
Thankyou for your advise realy helps i had day 2, 4 cell, not sure if that good.
To the rest of you lots of to help with that bfp.
Karen xx


----------



## sparklez

HBKMORRIS - I havent had any implantation bleed. I didnt last time either when I did get a BFP (sadly I m/c at 10wks) Like you say though, not everyone gets it.. everyone is different..

I have felt quite tired this time, also felt very warm (even before this hot weather) because I'm normally quite a cold person, and very hungry most of the time...but.. I am on immune drugs this time including steroids as well as progesterone support, so I put these down to side effects of the meds really...

I am trying to stick it out until OTD .... Stay strong with me!! Step away from the pee sticks!!


----------



## Hbkmorris

sparklez.. Sorry to hear about your m/c my cousin has just lost a baby at 8 weeks yesterday.. Very sad.

I hope your time is this time and that with all the drugs your on!!! GOSH your ready and waiting for your bump!!     

Being warm is something I get at night especially last night which is why i'm convinced I'm due on.. that along with mood swings!! Goddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd I'm going crazy.

Yeah I'll do my VERY best to stay clear of pee sticks.. that said if af comes before they'll be no wondering   

Anyhow I must try the PMA PMA PMA more and keep remembering that if it's meant to be it will if not it won't.

connor12.. Karen. i'm not really hot on the embryo quality but I say your's sounds good for a day 2 so fingers & toes crossed for you   

Take Care x


----------



## tabithatwitch

Hi holly

Could you update the list please. I got a bfp this morning. Good luck to everyone on this incredible journey.  Our first attempt, me 40. Dh 45. Don't give up hope it will happe


Tab x


----------



## nabooninca

Hi Holly

I have done the official test this morn and got a . Congrats to everyone else with a positive and  to those who haven't. Don't give it could still happen.

Please stay with me little one


----------



## Hbkmorris

tabithatwitch & nabooninca *CONGRATULATIONS* to you both whooo hoooo Lets hope this is going to be a BFP thread and there shall be alot more to come.

Well done.. What a great easter prezzie xx


----------



## Pickles100

tabithatwitch & nabooninca -    to you both! Excellent news, let's hope this is a good news week! 

Pickles xx


----------



## Corrine

Hi Ladies
              Can I join you all on here, I have been on the spring beginnings thread up until now. I had my e/c on 12th April and e/t on 17th April, I was told from my clinic to test 18 days after e/c, was just wondering what other people think as I have seen a lot of other ladies have been told 14 days after e/c. Should I wait till 30th? or test tomorrow?


----------



## Florence2011

Same from me, BIG BIG congratulations to Tabithatwitch and Nabooninca!
Corrine, I feel the same, my OTD is Friday 29th but have
noticed that many of you have tested early and got the correct result regardless.
I'm feeling really down today, very unsure and afraid it hasn't worked, although yesterday
I felt positive, this rollercoaster of emotions is driving me bonkers!
All thoughts on testing early very gratefully received!
Good luck to everybody testing this week.
Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Corrine
I had EC on 18th April and ET on 21st and my test date is thursday 5th May and that with a 3 day transfer. I think you should be testing around the 30th flower.. If you do it too early you may get a false (negative) response but if you wait till OTD then it's the day! If you catch my drift!!!   

From what you've said on your dated did you had a 5 day blast transfer? 

I shall keep everything crossed for you     

Florence2011
I feel SO emotional too.. I felt so depressed yesterday and the lack of sleep just pushed me over the edge! I feel like I'm a mad cuckooo women at the mo infact my partner would say i've lost it so your not on your own. Good luck to you for your OTD day      Stay Clear of    xx


----------



## Corrine

hbkmorris - Thanks for that, yes we had a 5 day blast, I will wait till 30th but was just wondering as so many seem to test on day 14


----------



## Florence2011

Hbkmorris - thank you too, promise to wait until the 29th 
I'm also glad to know I'm not the only one who feels a little crazy
this week! Xxx


----------



## tabithatwitch

Thanks for your congrats ladies. I didn't test early, however I think I knew at 10dp3dt that it had worked. The crinone started to give me completely different pains and made me feel v sick straight away, had this every day since! 

This is a special weekend for me.. We are in Vienna for my 40th birthday, it's perfect!!

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Guest

Its not looking good for us I have been spotting off and on since saturday and it seems to be getting heavier OTD not 'til Wednesday looks like we might not even get to test this time 

Congratualtions to Tabithawitch and Naboonica on your BFPs.


----------



## sparklez

*HI everyone... *

*CONGRATUlATIONS on your BFP's *​* Nabooninca and tabithatwitch *​*- FAB NEWS!!!!*​​Try to keep positive all you guyr who are waiting to test -     ​​*HBKMORRIS - *hope you are feeling ok and not getting too nervous for your OTD tommorrow?    ​​AFM..... although my OTD is tomomrw, and because DH has to go back to work tomomrw we were a little naughty and did a HPT this morning.....​*..........I'm very pleased to announce we have got our* ​still very nervous about it because of what happened last time - but am feeling very lucky and quite positive this time too.... x x x​​sending  to everyone x x x x x x​


----------



## 1982

Hi all 

Sorry for not posting the past few days i have had the parents in law here - its actually been a nice distraction! We also told them about the IVF (the first people we have told) so it felt like a bit of weight off our shoulders to share it with someone!

Nabooninka and tabithatwitch CONGRATULATIONS! i am so happy for you both, what a lovely sunny weekend to have such good news on. 

angel cakes- dont get too down about the spotting, there is still hope. my friend (non ivf) spotted for several days before her missed period when she found out she was pregnant so it can happen!!

Florence 2011 - my test date is 29th April like you and i am also going crazy , keeping thinking i might test weds...but then i actually think i am too scared to test at all and dont even want to test friday!....you can guess from this i am a little muddled at the moment!

Guys i am seeking a bit of advice/reassurance if poss...
I was wondering if anyone else still has a HUGE swollen belly? ever since EC i have had this and as i am quite a small frame i look 4 months pregnant - its really hard to hide and i cant find anything to wear to work tomorrow that i can fit into! is this normal? I am also peeing lots- up twice in the night and this has been going on ever since EC too.  To top this off i alsO started with a cold yesterday so overall not feeling or looking my best right now 

And finally i know a couple of you have mentioned this but i am having crazy vivid dreams each night at the moment and also having a few twinges/dull aches around my ovaries....could this be a good sign or am i reading too much into it?

xxxxxx


----------



## 1982

Sparklez- congratulations too! wow so many BFP's its fantastic! so pleased for you


----------



## Bluebell77

Hello all,

Have had a rollercoaster of a time the last few days. Tested early from 10 DPO- early I know! and had lots of BFNs. I have been using really sensitive tests too so I have been convinced it had nt worked. Also lots more AF type cramping.(Last time I had a BFP from about 4 days before my test date)  Lots of tears and rows with DH over the weekend. But then did a test this morning and there is the faintest line- you would barely see it if you were a POAS obsessive like me. 

Is there still hope? Oh God I don't know if I can cope with this much more. My offical test day is tomorrow. 
Good luck to others testing  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nabooninca

Thanks to everyone for the congrats.......very nervous now waiting for the 7 week scan........daren't get too excited just yet.  

To those talking of testing early..........  I did but not until 16 days after egg collection at 14 days there could still be traces of pregnyl so you could get a false positive!!!

good luck tomorrow bluebell.........hope it works out for you.


----------



## shazkowalski

congrats onall your BFPs

Unfortunately it is a BFN for us again


----------



## AJMc

Hell All,

Tabithtwitch - congratulations, what a birthday present.  Thanks for the PMA for us ladies nearer 40 than 30 - I am 40 next week and you have inspired me not to give up just yet.

nabooninca and Sparklez - congratulations - I hope it all goes well for you from now on.

Bluebell - congrats on your early BFP - I hope it groes stronger each day - good luck.

shazkowalski - sorry to hear you sad news - hang in there xx

AFM - enjoyed another day on the beach - I look like I have been on holiday!

Abi x


----------



## Clairexx

Hi gals, just a quickie... Congrats to all those with bfps and hugs to all those who did not get there this time. Don't give up. 

Re test dates I had 2 5 day blasts transferred and was told to test after 10 days. We got our bfp. 18 days sounds like the longest wait I have ever hear of, and have been on this rollercoaster a while.

1982 did your clinic mention over stimulation, as your symptoms sound a bit like ohss? I had this mildly this tx, and was just advised to drink loads of water. Re the night peeing, this could be a pg symptom I had it with my last pg, and already have it with this one. Good luck.

Sorry for typos am on my phone. 

Love c xx

Bluebell try a clear blue digital, there are no lines to look at, and it spells it out for you. Good luck.


----------



## Clairexx

Shazkowalski sorry for your bfn hon. I read your signature and your history sounds similar to mine. Have you considered a day 5 blastosys transfer. I have only ever fallen pg after a day 5 transfer and my dh had had a vasectomy. Wishing u all the luck in the future. Don't give up. 

Love c xx


----------



## 1982

hi claire

thanks for this- i did have to take a course of tablets (cant remember what they were called) the week of my egg collection /transfer as the clinic said my oestrogen levels had gone through the roof but they were confident it had not developed into OHSS...i perhaps should give them a call to check all is okay. 

congrats again on your BFP i hope you are feeling okay and taking good care of yourself xx

good luck to all those testing tomorrow and big   for BFN's today, thinking of you xx


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi Claire

The clinic recommended a day three this time- I think they were worried that the embies wouldn't make it to day 5 even though I said I would prefer to, and the one that was left didn't make it either for freezing  

shaz x


----------



## totty123

Congratulations to you all.
Im really concerned i am on day 11 after Transfer had ICSI. Im getting terrible night sweats im starting to get concerned im going to come on. Has anyone had this? I am still on Progesterone another 3 days of it. No sore boobs odd tummy ache but not alot.
Please can anyone help me!!!


----------



## Clairexx

Hi totty, hang in there hon. Not long to go now. Re feeling hot at night, could be anything sweetie, meds coming out of your systom, weather! Or best of all Your body temp raises if you are pg. Good luck. Xx


----------



## Julz96

Hi ladies

sorry to crash but I have been reading your posts and i really don't know where else to turn. I have my OTD on friday 29th but am certain it hasn't worked already, just can't stop crying, need to get a grip but am worried that the I am still holding onto a shred of hope and I am going to be hit even harder on friday.

I had 2 blasts and one morula transferred on 19th April (5 day transfer). This is our 1st and only ICSI as we just cannot afford to do this again, this one go has cost £12K that we didn't have. I am 12 DPO, & 7DPT today and have doen an Fisrt response test, well several and they have all come back negative. I really believe that if 1 or all of the embies had taken then it would be showing now on the test, especially as I am having period pains today. If the pains were anything other than period pains then I thinks there would be enough HCG in my system by now to show up on a test. 

I have been previously posting on the cycle buddies forum, but have withdrawn completely as I don't want to bring down their hope and enthusiasm, i have also turned 41 during treatment so feel that time is all but running out.

Sorry for the me post, and sorry to whinge on. For all of you with BFP's, many congratulations, and for those with BFN's my heart really does go out to you.

Kind regards

Julz x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping on to update the list after being away for the weekend

welcome Corinne 

Michelle sorry to hear about the chemical pg honey 

wendybess, tabithatwitch, naboonicna, kl82 and sparklez  on the bfp

Shaz so sorry to read of your BFN  

 for testing Slug and Bluebell77 for OTD today

HBKMorris, as your OTD is 5th May you may be better posting on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261369.50 as the April thread will close on the last day of the month 

With that in mind some links for moving forward

For those who sadly have experienced a BFN this cycle    we have this thread, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0 where you will find useful tips for follow up and chat with ladies going through similar experiences and feelings

For those who have BFP  
here is a link for the waiting for early scans 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.50
pg gen chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

Em


----------



## Bluebell77

Morning all,

Well it is my offical test day today but I got a BFN! so confused after we got a faint line yesterday! Could this have been a Chemical?  Anyone have any ideas? I'm struggling to get my head round it. AF is showing no signs but then I think the Progesterone will delay it anyway?

I'm going crazy here!!!!!!


----------



## Angels4Me

Bluebell. can u get a blood test? go to docs and tell him u got a positive home test. my gp will usually send me to hospital same day. u could also take another home test in the morning. i know its agony hon. good luck x

Its a bfn for us .....again. Devastated....again

angels x


----------



## sparklez

*HI everyone,*

*JULZ96 -*  I didnt wanna read and run so thought I'd write back to to see if anything can help to make you feel a bit better -
- I'm sorry to read that you are feeling so down.. I know only too well how difficult the 2ww's can be.. they really do take every ounce of energy and courage you possibly have. I know that it is easier said than done - especially on your first TX - but you you should try to stay in reasonably positive mood, try to keep yourself mentally busy - (without overdoing it physically!) do some light gardening, short walks, read etc. I found that keeping your mind busy keeps you semi-sane!

With regards to your crying - this is completely normal hunny.. with all the drugs and emotional rollercoaster that you are on - crying can be a good thing - it is a way of mental escape.. so dont be disheartened. AF pains can also be a good sign too!! ( I've had some on and off)
Personally - I think it may be a little bit early for a positive result to show up anyway. I know that blasts will implant within 24-48hrs after ET - but then it I believe it can take upto 7 dys for the HCG hormone to build up within your body - enough to show on a HPT.

*TOTTY123* - Are you on any other meds apart from Progesterone?? Any HRT tabs?? (Progynova etc) I had really bad night sweats and a few hot flushes in day time too during the first week of my 2ww - they did fad off later on in my 2ww though.. so I dont think this is necessarily a bad thing - could be good sign   

*SHAZ* - so sorry to read of your BFN - thinking of you x x x  x x x x

*BLUEBELL -* how confusing for you - must vo so difficult for you.  Have you called your clinic yet for advice?? They may say to continue meds for few more days and then do another test incase you had a later implantation so HCG isnt high enough yet?? I dont know what else to say so just sending you lots of


----------



## Bluebell77

Thanks for kind words SparkleZ & Angels4me. I'm gonna retest in the morning x


----------



## missy moo123

Hi all

Today is our OTD following a 3DT of two grade 2 embies, one 7 cell, one 8 cell. I am 16DPT and we really thought it had worked for us this time! AF arrived two days early on both of my previous two IVF cycles, so getting to test day was hugely exciting for us.

I have been told by Care to re-test Friday morning if still no AF.

Any positive stories to help me through the wait? lost all PMA x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Bluebell77 and Missy Moo 123 i hope that the result changes  for your retests    

Angels4me so sorry to read of your BFN    

Slug thinking of you 

To tomorrows testers......

Pickles100, kelly77, angelcake, lisajb and claire194       for your dreams to come true

Love Emxx


----------



## Julz96

Thanks so much for your kind words Sparklez, it means a lot. I will try and stay positive and leave the pee sticks alone, they just prolong the agony.

Julz x


----------



## shazkowalski

Thanks guys    Julz- good luck for your restest!

Congrats to all the BFPs and    for the BFNs!

shaz x


----------



## totty123

GREAT NEWS for some of you.

Angles4me
Thank you for your message always nice to get a reply.
Im not on any HRT im worried as there was 2 embryos put in I also thought there would be enough HCG in there to detect at this stage.
They were 6 and 8 cells as well- and 2/3 grades (Highest you can get) So I really dont get it. I so hope im not going to get bad news on Friday.

Julz - im feeling for you - Just keep strong. I have heard of this before and then a couple of days past you will get a positive. I hope this happens to you. GOOD LUCK .x


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone

Congratulations to everyone with BFPs! 

Julz- just to say I had AF pains in both my BFP cycles - this can be a good sign. You're bound to feel up and down in the 2ww I know I have. I am also 41 and this may be our last shot I know how that cranks up the pressure. You're testing very early judging by most of the posts here the BFPs don't show up 'til much closer the OTD try to hang in there.  We test tomorrow but I've been bleeding since sunday so I'm not feeling so hopeful. My DH and I have already been crying alot!  
Still you never know we may get our miracle, I'm going to try to make the most of my last night of not knowing as wierd as that may sound!

Angels4me & shaz- so sorry to hear about your BFN look after yourselves  

Good luck missy moo and bluebell with your retests and slug hope your test went ok today.


----------



## Guest

Took test today BFN for us


----------



## Hbkmorris

Angelcakes 

I'm so sorry.. You poor thing.       I know there's nothin I can say and I also dread next week at I too could be in your shoes. 

May you beable to rest today and maybe have a cheeky glass of wine. God Bless you take car x


----------



## Hbkmorris

May I ask you all something. 

If I have a 21 day cycle normally and I had EC on 18th April & ET on 21st April when would I expect to see AF if she does rear her head?!?! 

Please help! ! ! ! !   
x


----------



## Angels4Me

hbkmorris: not sure to be  honest. if you have progesterone support, this will hold AF off. can you speak to your consultant. I have stopped my progesterone yesterday and still no sign of AF yet but i dont had neg test yesterday so im expecting AF to show soon or a pos pee test. sorry not more precise. the unknows are torture eh


----------



## Hbkmorris

Angels4Me

The unknowns doing my nut in!! I know everyone talks about tummy cramps and period pains but mine is so alike it's untrue to the point that in the last half an hour the dullness has become very painful!.

I shall call my clinic later and see if the nurse can help me as I think my cons will be in theatre.

As for you I'm a tad confused!! So you did a test and it was Neg or Pos?!?!? I'm really confused.com today     x


----------



## Angels4Me

hi hbk
Hope you get some answers later today. If its that painful you should speak to someone. when did you have your transfer?

I had a neg test but no AF has showed yet. i only stopped the progesterone support yesterday so maybe i need more time for AF to appear.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Angels4Me

I hope I get the answers too as I'm really confused.com I had transfer on Thursday 21st April!

I've just spoke to a friend of mine who's had two failed attemps and she was 5 days late after a negative Preg test. Sorry that too isn't much help but your not alone   

x


----------



## Angels4Me

just got pg tests through the door, did a test now and neg. also AF now showing pink. guess thats my final answer. I havnt given up, thoughts for next time are on my mind. money money, where to get some........in a recession, you must be joking. off to finish my job app tho ....wish me luck.

hope you get your bfp


----------



## AJMc

Angels4me - Just to let you know that my OTD was a Friday (BFN) and I stopped the progesterone on Sat evening and my AF came on Monday.  I understand how important it is for AF to arrive once you know the treatment has been unsuccessful - hope she comes soon.

Abi x


----------



## Guest

Thanks HBK, its horrible isn't it? Trying to keep busy can't bear to think about what this means! 

The progesterone really does confuse your body- I have been spotting/bleeding since saturday but by know means a normal AF yet (just enough to mess with my head and think we still had a chance!!) although my AF was clearly trying to come. When I spoke to my clinic 3 days before my OTD they said they didn't count that as an early bleed as it was around the time my AF would come.
The progesterone was enough to hold off m/cs (turning them into mmc) on my 2 previous cycles.

However, on  a brighter note I would say that in my experience the period pains with no AF were a good indication it had worked which makes sense if you think about it as its the same muscles expanding your womb that cause it to contract in your AF so try to keep   I'll be sending you loads of     and


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh Angelcakes how horrid it must be.. Honestly my thoughts are really with you and lots of big    

I's re-test you never know?!?!?    

I've just worked it out that today would be my due on day 21 days from first day of last period so I guess it'ss either come or stay away.. I'm told by my friend to give myself 5 days and try and keep    so that my body is calm.. Mmmmmh not that simple. 

Bloon progesterone.. really messes with everything x


----------



## Joanne1981

Hi Girlies, how annoying, I just lost my post - as if I am not wound up enough already  

This thread is so busy but I have been keeping up with all the posts and want to send big congrats to all the BFP and     to all the BFN results recently.

This is my first treatment and I always though the 2ww would be fine but I honestly think I am going    My OTD is Saturday but I have decided to test on Friday.  I have been analysing every little symptom and constantly feel sick with nerves.  I never knew I could be so obsessive but every ache and twinge makes me feel like my AF is coming!! 

How is everyone else feeling??  Do we have any more testers on Friday (although I am cheating a little  )

xxxxxx


----------



## Julz96

Just wanted to say thanks for all your kind words, they really do help.
  
  angelcakes, so sorry for your BFN. I really hope whatever you decide to  do next brings you strength. You were so spot on about the age thing  cranking up the pressure. I just wish I had started down the IVF route 3  years ago, and ignore the docs who told me it was a matter of "when",  not " if" until I got pg again, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. 
  
  Angels4me, i am also trying to work out where we are going to get some  more money from, although the word bankrupcy keeps ringing in my ears if  we keep going the way ae are. so it's unlikely we will be able to raise  much, and treatment at the ARGC doesnt come cheap!
  
  Well I tried to do as you said and stay away from the pee sticks, I  lasted til lunchtime today, 8.5 days post transfer of 5 day blasts.  negative again so I have to accept its very unlikely to change now. My friend did a test at 9 days and it came back positive. i just wish I could stop kidding myself into thinking that some miracle is going to change it. Have cried buckets and am not going to anymore, just angry now and want it over with. But my OTD i s in londond and on royal wedding day so there is no way I am goin in then, it will havae to wait til saturday.

Hi to everyone else, my very best wishes for all your OTD's

Julz x


----------



## Joanne1981

Hi

Can anyone tell me if it is likely to feel nauseas 10dp3dt?  I have been feeling sick all morning.  I just bought myself a twix as I felt hungry and ate half of it and now feel even more sick!!  xxxx


----------



## AJMc

Joanne - try not to think about it alll the time - I know - easier said than done.  My experience tells me that you can talk yourself into all sorts of symptoms and you have no idea which may be true and which are not (I have had them all at some point in my 6 years of TTC) - try to relax as much as you can.  You haven't long to go, try to enjoy your last few days of the 2ww - I completely understand your desire to test early, I did, but if it is negative it only prolongs the dissapointment and a BFN can turn into a BFP in 24 hours.  Good luck - I have my fingers crossed for you . xx


----------



## Jen xx

I just wanna say to all u not still waitin to test not to give up hope yet..

i tested 2 days before otd and was bfn but the next day i tested again and was bfp so it really can change in 24 hours..

i had bad af like pains and really thought it was all over and no matter wat anyone said to me i still thought it hadnt worked..

the pains i had turned out to be implantation cramps and now im 8 weeks pregnant with my little flump..

good luck to all you ladies still waitin to test and    to anyone who has had bfn and congrats to all who has been blessed with bfp..

always remember wat is for u will not go by u..


baby dust to u all



   

Jen xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Jenxx

Firstly Congrats to you... I hopw one day I will feel your happiness... Fantastic    

Thank you for your post it's helped me alot today.. I'm only on day 6 of 3dt and the period pains are immense and today would be my due on day! I've not had what alot of women have and that's anything like implantation bleed.. Did you? or is it something that sometimes never happens?

I'm not testing until next Thursday 5th May and I'm already going barmey armey!

x


----------



## Julz96

Thanks Jen, that's good to hear as I tested negative today  with 2 days to go! 

Many congratulations on your BFP

Julz x


----------



## 1982

Hi all

Joanne1981 - my test date is Friday too! i had a 2 day ET on 13/04. I am just the same as you looking for symptoms! i have convinced mysef if you look hard enough and in the right light i have a prominent vein on my right boob...(!!)are you still feeling sick or are you okay now?

Julz96 - dont give up hope yet hon, as with Jen you may still see your BFN turn into a BFP! keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

AFM- well i am pleased to have got this far- normally have 20 day cycles so to have got to 36 hours before test and still no AF i am pleased about! had AF type pains since monday though so i am worried she is on her way. i am so worried its not worked i dont know how i will cope if its a BFN....i need to get a PMA my husband is being the positive one not me!

Thanks to all the girls on here for the support over the past 10 days, i think i would have been lost without it!

big  xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in

Angelcake so sorry to read of your bfn     

     and lots of  for all still counting down the days to OTD

Roco  for OTD tomorrow

Love to everyone

Em


----------



## Jen xx

hey hbkmorris

i had nothin at all..no bleedin or pains..felt too normal if that makes sense..

it was only near time my af was due that i had bad cramps and everyone kept sayin implantation cramps and turns out they wer right..

the 2ww is a struggle but try not to test early cos i did 2 days before otd and left myself so upset all day..

julz96 def dont think its all over just yet..in can change overnite but try to hold out till fri so u dont torture urself..

easier said than done i no..

i have everythin crossed for all u ladies on here....
   

Jen xx


----------



## Clairexx

Hi gals, still reading posts. Sorry to our bfns and congrats to our bfps.

Julz, it's Defo not over yet hon, I got bfn on day 9 and bfp on day 10 post blast transfer.

Thinking of you all still on the 2ww stay strong.

Night all, the tiredness has kicked well and truly in already.

Xxxx


----------



## missy moo123

Hi all

I am now 18dpt and still no af! no major cramps, a dull ache now and again and feeling very tired, but think i am just emotionally drained!
If no sign later i am going to buy another test for tomorrow morning and i guess i will know once and for all and put closure to this.  Confused 

Sorry to hear of your BFN 

Congrats to those who have their BFP


----------



## Florence2011

I've been a bit quiet since the weekend as have been back at 
work since Tuesday. It's really helped to keep my busy brain occupied to be 
honest! My OTD is tomorrow and have to say I'm now getting utterly frantic
with nerves and anticipation. Have been trying not to symptom spot but blimey it's hard
not too! Sore boobs (but no doubt cyclogest related) and quite a lot of cramping - especially 
in the last couple of days which I've been worried about but no spotting at all!
Anyone else finding or found cramping got worse at the end?! Is this good?!!
Big big hugs to all those with recent BFN's - hope you are taking 
care and doing nice things to help make the process easier (if that's possible) and 
congrats to the BFP's - I so so pray I'm joining you tomorrow.
Much love xx


----------



## 1982

Florence- I am also due to test Tom and have had cramps since Monday but no sigh of af.  Normally dont get much af pain so really hoping this is a good sign but I have no idea really, think I am going to test tonight too. Can't stand the waiting anymore just want to know one way or the other got to dash as at work x x


----------



## Joanne1981

Hi everyone

I am 11dp3dt (et on the 17/4)and my OTD is on Saturday but I think I am going to test in the morning.  Do you think I will get an accurate result? xxx


----------



## Clairexx

Good luck girls testing tonight and or tomorrow. Wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Pickles100

Hi all

My OTD was yesterday and we got a very,very faint positive line.  Same again this morning (maybe slightly darker, but still faint)  I am a little scared to say it, but it looks like we have a BFP.  Scan booked for 18th May. I still have AF pains though which is a worry, but I know you can still get these.  It's just so confusing!

 to everyone testing over the next few days. 

Pickles xx


----------



## Julz96

Hi everyone

Had my HCG test this morning. Just got the result back as negative. Am totally heartbroken.

Just wanted to thank you all for your kind words and encouragement, and wish all of you good luck and lots of BFPs

Julz x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Julz96..      My heart goes out to you.. I'm SO sorry muffin.      I truly feel for you     x


----------



## Clairexx

Oh julz I'm so very sorry, thinking of you.

Pickles I would recommend a clear blue digital test to put your mind at rest, as it spells it out for you. Good luck.

Xx


----------



## 1982

Hi all

Well...i did say i would test tonight as i could not wait until my test date tomorrow and we got our  ! I am in shock to be honest. Will retest tomorrow just to be sure. 

Have a quick question - we did the test on clearblue digital and it came up as pregnant 2-3 weeks - do you think i should do a test with a normal test to make sure that the line is strong? (i.e. no risk it might be a chemical pregnancy?) Still along way to go but we are over the moon to have made it this far.

Fingers crossed to all those testing tonight and tomorrow, praying for BFP's for you all.

So sorry for all the BFN's - Stay strong and look after yourselves, it will happen when the time is right.

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Have a bad head, so just popping in quickly

Julz so sorry to read your news    

1982 
I would say that if the digital is saying 2-3 wks its a strong bfp and the hcg levels would probably not indicate a chemical pregnancy

Keeping busy, florence2011, Joanne1981  for testing

Corinne our final tester lots of 

Pickles  honey 

Em


----------



## claire1974

Hi Ladies,

I thought I would share our good news on here we got our  at the hospital yesterday.  We are both absolutely thrilled and really looking forward to our scan on the 18th May.

Big hugs  to those with BFN 

Fingers crossed and lots of   to those still in the 2WW and testing soon

Sorry for the lack of personals

Take care

Claire

xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry Julz, I really hoped you'd get a BFP life is so unfair sometimes. 

Look after yourself.


----------



## Keeping busy

Just to let you know it's a   for us this month. 
Hope others testing today have better luck
X x


----------



## CONNOR12

Hi everyone i would like to say a big congratulations to all those bfp,
Big   for the bfn.
Also would like to ask i have senn some where that for the embryo to inplant your cervec needs to be moist or some thing like that
am i right if so is there anything i can take to help this?
Love Karen xx


----------



## treza

hi can anyone help me, i had e/t on 18th with 2 5 day blasts i tested with c/b digital 5pm yesterday and got bfp 1-2 wks preg, tested again this morning with c/b dig and got bfn. been ttc for 10yrs and really thought this was my time now i dont know what to think


----------



## sparklez

TREZA - Did you have a HCG shot before EC


----------



## Corrine

Hi Ladies, 
                Just to say I was very naughty this week and did test early and really wouldn't advise anyone do it as I have worried even more, my otd is tomorrow but am pleased to say I got a BFP    and have been re testing every day as I still can't believe it.


treza, maybe you need to leave it a few more days and re test, may have been too early, trigger shot may have still been in your system yesterday


----------



## Roco

Hi Ladies,
Lovely to hear that so many have their BFP I am so happy for you. For those who it didn't work out for this time my thoughts are with you and sending you big hugs.
My test date was 28th but decided to wait until this morning as like most I'm not working today. I'm happy to say we got our BFP. I still can't believe it and have done three tests just to make sure. 
Sorry for the generic post but my heads all over the place. 
Roco x


----------



## sparklez

CONGRATS to pickles100 , 1982 , Claire1974 , corrine, roco


   to JULZ, keepingbusy, 


how are you Joanne1981?? did you test??    

How are you treza?? you may be testing al ittle early hun. I completely understand, as we all do, how difficult it is to wait for Otd but it is often more upsetting if you test too early.. hope you are doing ok??


----------



## treza

thanks ladies. i had hcg injections after e/t 2,000iu but from what ive read that should of been out of my system by yesterday otd date is today just done 2 more tests and both are bfn will wait another 2 days then test again as i am convinced that im pregnant or perhaps im just bonkers. congrats to all with bfp and hugs for bnf  sorry i cant seem to get the little icons to work


----------



## Florence2011

BFN for me today. Utterly devastated but trying to smile a little and look forward to a BFP later this year. Big congrats to all the BFP's and big hugs to BFN's - I know just how you feel.
Keep smiling, don't give up - we will get there in the end  
Xxx


----------



## Clairexx

Sorry to hear that Florence. Thinking of you. Keeping busy, hugs to you too. 

Florence that is so the attitude sweet heart. This really is a numbers game, so keep going. With my first bfn I walked straight back into the clinic and said I have to go again with no delay, and that's how my DS was made! I can't think of a better excuse to hammer the credit card! Good luck xxx

Congrats to our BFP's. 

Texas good luck with the next test. 

Xxx


----------



## Florence2011

Thanks Claire, it's good to hear it works in the end. Lots of tears today but luckily some distraction with the Royal Wedding! We will get there, spoke to my nurse and looks like round two will start in august so only a few months and off I go again  
I just wanted to say thank you to all the lovely ladies who post on this site, you've no idea what a comfort you have been throughout this whole IVF minefield.
Xxx


----------



## Julz96

Florence and keepingbusy I am so sorry, it's soul destroying isn't it.   

But I am already thinking of what to do next as I don't want to give up yet, despite feeling beaten on thursday. 

One thing I have done which has helped, has been to write down all the questions that have been running thorugh my head about why this cycle faiiled, and what the clinic would do differently next time, and why. I am going to email it ahead of my follow up appointment to give them time to answer my questions so hopefully we can discuss them in more detail at the consultation.

Not sure if it would help you to do the same?

Thank you for all your lovely posts over the last week, you have really been a comfort.

Love Julz x


----------



## Joanne1981

Hi Ladies

Well done on all the recent BFP!!!  Unfortunately for me it is a BFN    There have been lots of tears but we are both just thankful that we have another funded go which I know many people do not have.  

Thank you all so much for your support and I wish all the happiness and good luck in the world.  xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

Florence, Joanne and Julz so sorry to read of your BFN
sending    to you

As April has finished this thread has been locked below you will find some links to help you move forward in your respective journeys

For those ladies whose dreams havent been realised this month

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0
many ladies find this thread especially helpful http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49609.0

For those of you who have had your BFP

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0
this thread many find helpful http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.50

and for those of you who are reading and testing between may 1st and 31st the May 2ww thread can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261369.175

Wishing you all lots of luck and  for your ongoing journeys

Love Emxx


----------

